# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  'अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान. (स्वस्थ चर्चा)

## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो अंतरजाल मैं भ्रमण करते हुवे मुझे एक पत्रिका अंबेडकर टुडे की जानकारी हुवी, ईस पत्रिका के *संरक्षकों में मायावती मंत्रिमण्डल के चार-चार वरिष्ठ कैबिनेट मंत्रियों के नाम शामिल हैं,*अंबेडकर टुडे पत्रिका के मई 2010 अंक मैं देखे की केसे ईसमे हिन्दू वेदो का अपमान किया गया है, किसी का भी खून खोल सकता है, ये देखके,
ईस लेख को S A ASTHANA नामक लेखक ने लिखा है, मैं सिर्फ आपलोगो की जानकारी के लिये ईसे हूबहू पेश कर रहा हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

उत्तर प्रदेश में बहुजन से सर्वजन की ओर जानें का दावा करनें वाली मायावती सरकार के संरक्षण में हिन्दुओं खासकर सवर्णों को बुरी तरह से अपमानित करनें का अभियान सा चल रहा है. इसका प्रत्यक्ष नजारा देखना हो तो ‘अम्बेडकर टुडे’ पत्रिका का मई- 2010 का ताजा अंक देखिए जिसके संरक्षकों में मायावती मंत्रिमण्डल के चार-चार वरिष्ठ कैबिनेट मंत्रियों के नाम शामिल हैं। इस पत्रिका के मई-2010 अंक का दावा है कि- ‘हिन्दू धर्म’ मानव मूल्यों पर कलंक है, त्याज्य धर्म है, वेद- जंगली विधान है, पिशाच सिद्धान्त है, हिन्दू धर्म ग्रन्थ- धर्म शास्त्र- धर्म शास्त्र- धार्मिक आतंक है, हिन्दू धर्म व्यवस्था का जेलखाना है, रामायण- धार्मिक चिन्तन की जहरीली पोथी है, और सृष्टिकर्ता (ब्रह्या)- बेटी***(कन्यागामी) हैं तो राष्ट्रपिता महात्मा गांधी- दलितों का दुश्मन नम्बर-1 हैं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उत्तर प्रदेश के पूर्वांचल में स्थित जौनपुर निश्चित रूप से सवर्ण बाहुल्य जनपद है। जौनपुर के कुल दस विधानसभा सीटों में से चार पर बसपा के सवर्ण ही चुनाव जीते हैं। इसी जनपद के मछलीशहर विधानसभा सीट से मायावती मंत्रिमण्डल के एक कुख्यात मंत्री सुभाष पाण्डेय चुनाव जीत कर मंत्री पद पर विराजमान हैं। इसी एक तथ्य से यह स्वतः स्पष्ट हो जाता है कि पूर्वांचल के इस जनपद के सवर्ण समाज नें खुले दिल से मायावती के ‘बहु प्रचारित सर्वजन’ की राजनीति का स्वीकार किया है। लेकिन हैरतअंगेज तथ्य तो यह भी है कि इसी जौनपुर जिला मुख्यालय से मात्र तीन-चार किलोमीटर की दूरी पर स्थित भगौतीपुर (शीतला माता मंदिर धाम-चौकियाँ) से एक मासिक पत्रिका ‘अम्बेडकर टुडे’ प्रकाशित होती है जिसके मुद्रक-प्रकाशक एवं सम्पादक हैं कोई डाक्टर राजीव रत्न। डॉ0 राजीव रत्न के सम्पादन में प्रकाशित होनें वाली मासिक पत्रिका का बहुत मजबूत दावा है कि उसे बहुजन समाज पार्टी के संघटन से लेकर बसपा सरकार तक काभरपूर संरक्षण प्राप्त है और यह पत्रिका बहुजन समाज पार्टी के वैचारिक पक्ष को इस देश-प्रदेश के आम आदमी के सामनें लानें के लिए ही एक सोची-समझी रणनीति के तहत प्रकाशित हो रही है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*यही कारण है कि इस पत्रिका के सम्पादक डॉ0 राजीव रत्न अपनी इस पत्रिका के विशेष संरक्षकों में मायावती मंत्रिमण्डल के पांच वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों क्रमशः स्वामी प्रसाद मौर्य (प्रदेश बसपा के अध्यक्ष भी हैं।), बाबू सिंह कुशवाहा, पारसनाथ मौर्य, नसीमुद्दीन सिद्दकी, एवं दद्दू प्रसाद का नाम बहुत ही गर्व के साथ घोषित करते हैं। पत्रिका का तो यहाँ तक दावा है कि पत्रिका का प्रकाशन व्यवसायिक न होकर पूर्ण रूप से बहुजन आंदोलन को राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर जन-जन तक पहुँचानें एवं बुद्ध के विचारों के प्रचार-प्रसार के लिए किया जा रहा है। बावजूद इसके पत्रिका के इसी अंक में कानपुर विकास प्राधिकरण, मुरादाबाद विकास प्रधिकरण, आवास बन्धु-आवास एवं शहरी नियोजन विभाग, नगर निगम- कानपुर, नगर पंचायत- जलालपुर-बिजनौर एवं अन्य कई स्थानों के लाखों रूपयों का विज्ञापन छपा हुआ है। जाहिर है बसपाई मिशन में जी-जान से लगी इस पत्रिका को लाखों रूपयों का विज्ञापन देकर बसपा सरकार ही इसे इसे फलनें-फूलनें का मार्ग सुगमता पूर्वक उपलब्ध करा रही है। इस पत्रिका के कथनी-करनी का एक शर्मनाक तथ्य तो यह भी है कि पत्रिका के सम्पादक जहाँ यह दावा करते थक नहीं रहे हैं कि पत्रिका का उद्देश्य व्यवसायिक नही है, वहीं पत्रिका के इसी अंक के पृष्ठ संख्या- 29 पर सम्पादक की तरफ से एक सूचना प्रकाशित की गई है कि- ‘अम्बेडकर टुडे’ पत्रिका के जिन कार्ड धारकों के कार्ड की वैद्यता समाप्त हो गई है या फिर जो लोग पत्रिका का कार्ड चाहते हैं वे पांच सौ रूपये का बैंक ड्राफ्ट या फिर पोस्टल आर्डर ‘अम्बेडकर टुडे’ के नाम देकर कार्ड प्राप्त कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*इतना ही नहीं ‘बसपाई मिशन’ को अंजाम तक पहुँचानें में लगी इस पत्रिका के गोरखधंधे एवं इसके चार सौ बीसी का इससे ज्यादा ज्वलंत साक्ष्य और क्या होगा कि- पत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता। बावजूद इसके प्रदेश सरकार एवं उसक वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों के संरक्षण में यह पत्रिका खुलेआम उपरोक्त नियमों-कानूनों की धज्जियाँ उड़ाते हुए। ‘अशोक की लाट का प्रयोग धड़ल्ले से कर रही है। बसपाई मिशन में जी-जान होनें से जुटी इस पत्रिका के मई-2010 के पृष्ठ संख्या- 44 से पृष्ठ संख्या-55 (कुल 12 पेज) तक एक विस्तृत लेख ‘धर्म के नाम पर शोषण का धंधा- वेदों में अन्ध विश्वास’ शीर्षक से प्रकाशित किया गया है। इस लेख के लेखक कौशाम्बी जनपद के कोई बड़े लाल मौर्य हैं । इस लेख के कथित विद्वान लेखक बड़ेलाल मार्य नें वेदों में मुख्यतः अथर्व वेद, ऋग्वेद, यजुर्वेद के अनेकोनेक श्लोकों का कुछ इस तरह से पास्टमार्टम किया है कि- यदि आज भगवान वेद व्यास होते और विद्वान लेखक की विद्वता को देखते तो शायद वे भी चकरा जाते।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*विद्वान लेखकों नें अथर्ववेद में उल्लिखित-वेदों में वशीकरण, मंत्र, वेदों में हिंसा (ऋग्वेद) आदि का कुछ इस तरह से वर्णन किया है कि लेखक के विचार को पढ़कर ही पढ़ने वाला शर्मशार हो जाए। लेखक का कथन है कि- देवराज इन्द्र बैल का मांस खाते थे (पृष्ठ संख्या- 53)। पृष्ठ संख्या- 53 पर ही दिया गया है कि वैदिक काल में देवताओं और अतिथियों को तो गो मांस से ही तृप्त किया जाता था। पृष्ठ संख्या-54 पर विद्वान लेखक का कथन प्रकाशित है कि- ‘वेदों के अध्ययन से कहीं भी गंभीर चिन्तन, दर्शन और धर्म की व्याख्या प्रतीत नहीं होती। ऋग्वेद संहिता में कहीं से ऐसा प्रतीत नहीं होता है कि यह देववाणी है, बल्कि इसके अध्ययन से पता चलता है कि यह पूरी शैतानी पोथियाँ हैं। आगे कहा गया है कि- वेदों में सुन्दरी और सुरा का भरपूर बखान है, जो भोग और उपभोग की सामग्री है। पत्रिका के इसी अंक के पृष्ठ संख्या- 31 पर मुरैना-मध्यप्रदेश के किसी आश्विनी कुमार शाक्य द्वारा हिन्दुओं खाशकर सवर्णों की अस्मिता, मानबिन्दुओं, हिन्दू मंदिरों, हिन्दू धर्म, वेद, उपनिषद, हिन्दू धर्म ग्रन्थ, रामायण, ईश्वर, 33 करोड़ देवता, सृष्टिकर्ता ब्रह्या, वैदिक युग, ब्राह्यण, राष्ट्रपिता महात्मा गांधी, को निम्न कोटि की भाषा शैली में गालियाँ देते हुए किस तरह लांक्षित एवं अपमानित किया गया है इसके लिए देखें पत्रिका में प्रकाशित बॉक्स की पठनीय सामग्री।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

पत्रिका में प्रकाशित बॉक्स की पठनीय सामग्री।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*उपरोक्त तथ्यों को देखते हुए अंततः यहाँ यह कहना गलत न होगा कि श्रीरामचरितमानस में गोस्वामी तुलसीदासजी महाराज नें सही लिखा है- ‘उधरे अंत न होय निबाहू। कालिनेमि जिमि रावन राहू’। अर्थात- कोई राक्षस भले ही सन्त भेष धारण कर लोगों को दिग्भ्रमित करनें का दुष्चर्क रचे, कुछ समय तक वह भले ही अपनें स्वांग में कामयाब रहे पर बहुत जल्द ही उसका राक्षसी स्वरूप लोगों के सामनें आ ही पाता है। कुछ इसी तरह की लोकोक्ति आम जनमानस में प्रचलित हैं कि- लोहे पर सोनें की पालिस कर कुछ समय के लिए लोहे को सोना प्रदर्शित कर लिया जाय पर सोनें का रंग उतरते ही लोहा पुनः अपनें असली स्वरूप में आ ही जाता है। उपरोक्त दोनों ही तर्क उत्तर प्रदेश में तथाकथित ‘सर्वजन सरकार’ की मुखिया मायावती एवं उनके मंत्रिमण्डलीय सहयोगियों पर अक्षरशः फिट बैठ रही है।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ऐसा नही की सिर्फ ईसी मेगज़ीन मैं जहर उगला गया है, देश की प्रसिद्ध पत्रिका सरिता एवं मुक्ता जिन्हें घर-घर में पढा जाता है के प्रकाशक-विश्व विजय प्राईवेट लिमिटेड, एम-१२, कनाट सरकस, नयी दिल्ली के द्वारा प्रकाशित पुस्तक-हिन्दू समाज के पथभ्रष्टक तुलसीदास-को पढकर देखें।

इसी प्रकाशक की दूसरी पुस्तक-क्या बालू की भीत पर खडा है हिन्दू धर्म-पुस्तक (लेखक-डॉ. सुरेन्द्र कुमार शर्मा) में प्रकाशित प्रमुख आलेखों के शीर्षक के नाम यहाँ पर दर्शा रहा हूँ। इससे बहुत कुछ ज्ञान हो जायेगा। देखें-

-स्त्री को वेदों में *** और ** कहा गया है।

-गर्भाधान संस्कार : ब्राह्मणों का विकार-धर्म के नाम पर यौन तृप्ति, अश्लील विवरण.....

-दीवाली : ....रामकथा से सम्बन्ध नहीं... ब्राह्मणों की रोटी का प्रबन्ध...

-अश्वमेघ : हिंसा और अश्लीलता का तांडव नृत्य-घोडे के अंग काटने का नियम, मांस का बंटवारा......

-गायत्री मन्त्र : अनर्गल प्रलाप...

-पराशर स्मृति : आजीविका के लिये...
हिन्दू धर्म : सती प्रथा को बढावा, कुरूतियों के स्त्रोत धर्मग्रंथ, पशु से भी बदतर औरत....

-दहेज और हिन्दू धर्म : वेदों में दहेज का बखान

-हिन्दू धर्म एवं भारतीय कानून : जातिपांति और छुआछूत, भेदभावपूर्ण व्यवहार, नियोग के नाम पर व्यभिचार, सती प्रथा, हत्या, आत्महत्या का उपदेश, पढने पर प्रतिबन्ध.....

-आचार्य आर्यभट्ट : वेदों की महिमा के लिये सच्चाई का दफन...

-प्राचीन भारत में खगोलविज्ञान : सच्चाई को झुठलाने का प्रयास...लोगों को मूंडने का सिलसिल..

-उपनिषद : क्या ये दर्शन धर्मग्रंथ हैं-अश्लीलता की झलक, ब्रह्मानन्द बनाम कामानन्द, बहुपत्नीबाद का उद्घोष अवैज्ञानिक कल्पनाएँ, अपराध विज्ञान....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ऐसे प्रकाशकों पे थु है, जो एक तरफ निंदा करते है, दूसरी तरफ ईनही किताबों की कमाई से रोटी खाते है, थु

----------


## kajal pandey

*चन्दन जी बेसक आपने एक अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है किन्तु इस सूत्र मे रज्जत्त१२३ के द्वारा जो पोस्टिंग की गई है मेरी छोटी सी समझ के अनुसार वो कतई उचित नहीं है ,,,,,,,नियमाक्गन से अनुरोध है की उस पोस्टिंग को हटा डे ,,,,,,,,,यह गैरकानूनी  भी है और सरकार के विरूध्ह अप्रीति पैदा करता है जो भारतीय दंड सहिता के तहत एक दंडनीय आपराध है...........हमारे सविधान का अनुच्छेद ५१ क भी कहता है की आइसे सभी प्रथाओ का त्याग करे जो एक महिला के सम्मान के विरूध्ह हो*

----------


## kajal pandey

> भाई आपके वीचार एकदम ज्वलंत है, जरा शब्दो पर भी ध्यान दे


*माफ़ी के साथ कहना छाती हु की उनके विचार ज्वलंत नहीं है बल्कि किसी ब्याक्तिगत भावना से जरुर प्रेरित लगते है*

----------


## Rated R

समझ में नहीं आ रहा है की अब मुझे क्या लिखना चाहिए .

86 करोड़ की मालकिन मायावती , जो हर चौक-चौराहे पर अपनी प्रतिमा लगवाती है , शायद उनके पास इतनी भी समझ नहीं है की
अभी जिस धर्मं के खिलाफ वो तीखे शब्दों के तीर चला रही है , समय आने पर अगर उसने अपनी एकता दिखा दी तो *मायावती के  हाथी को कोई गन्ना भी नहीं देगा .*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चन्दन जी बेसक आपने एक अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है किन्तु इस सूत्र मे रज्जत्त१२३ के द्वारा जो पोस्टिंग की गई है मेरी छोटी सी समझ के अनुसार वो कतई उचित नहीं है ,,,,,,,नियमाक्गन से अनुरोध है की उस पोस्टिंग को हटा डे ,,,,,,,,,यह गैरकानूनी  भी है और सरकार के विरूध्ह अप्रीति पैदा करता है जो भारतीय दंड सहिता के तहत एक दंडनीय आपराध है...........हमारे सविधान का अनुच्छेद ५१ क भी कहता है की आइसे सभी प्रथाओ का त्याग करे जो एक महिला के सम्मान के विरूध्ह हो*


मित्र आपके विचारो का भी स्वागत है, सदस्य की अभद्र भासा पे आपको कानून की याद आ गयी
ओर मायावती जो की एतना घिनोना काम कर रही है, लोगो को उकसा रही है उसका किया, चोर तो वो है ही सीबीआई जांच मैं साबित हो चुका है, हिंदवों वेदिक ग्रंथो का अपमान, झुटेलेख प्र्कासित करने वाले को तो हाथी से कुचलवा देना चाहिए

----------


## kajal pandey

> मित्र आपके विचारो का भी स्वागत है, सदस्य की अभद्र भासा पे आपको कानून की याद आ गयी
> ओर मायावती जो की एतना घिनोना काम कर रही है, लोगो को उकसा रही है उसका किया, चोर तो वो है ही सीबीआई जांच मैं साबित हो चुका है, हिंदवों वेदिक ग्रंथो का अपमान, झुटेलेख प्र्कासित करने वाले को तो हाथी से कुचलवा देना चाहिए


 *जी चन्दन जी मै आपसे बिलकुल सहमत हु ,,,,,,,,,किसी भी धर्म का आपमान कानून और संविधान के विरूध्ह है माननीय मुख्यमंत्री को इसका जवाब जनता और कानून की अदालत मे देना ही होगा..............पर इसका मतलब ये नहीं की वो जो कर रही है या उनकी ओरे से जो किया जा रहा है आईसी गलती हम सभी करे ,
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> समझ में नहीं आ रहा है की अब मुझे क्या लिखना चाहिए .
> 
> 86 करोड़ की मालकिन मायावती , जो हर चौक-चौराहे पर अपनी प्रतिमा लगवाती है , शायद उनके पास इतनी भी समझ नहीं है की
> अभी जिस धर्मं के खिलाफ वो तीखे शब्दों के तीर चला रही है , समय आने पर अगर उसने अपनी एकता दिखा दी तो *मायावती के  हाथी को कोई गन्ना भी नहीं देगा .*


ईस बार जनता उन्हे वेद पाठ करने हिमालय भेज देगी, दिन दूर न्ही है

----------


## amar2007

> इतना ही नहीं ‘बसपाई मिशन’ को अंजाम तक पहुँचानें में लगी इस पत्रिका के गोरखधंधे एवं इसके चार सौ बीसी का इससे ज्यादा ज्वलंत साक्ष्य और क्या होगा कि- पत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता। बावजूद इसके प्रदेश सरकार एवं उसक वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों के संरक्षण में यह पत्रिका खुलेआम उपरोक्त नियमों-कानूनों की धज्जियाँ उड़ाते हुए। ‘अशोक की लाट का प्रयोग धड़ल्ले से कर रही है।


Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. 'Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha nahi hai. Bharat ke sanvidhan ke kis anuched main lika hai ki ' Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai? Pichle maheene hi High court ne kaha hai ki 'Ashok Ki Laat' rastriya chinha nahi hai.   'Ashoka chakra' rastriya chinha hai jise 'Ashok ki Laat' se udhar liya gaya hai kyonki Bharat ka sanvidhan banate samay 'Ashok ke jaise khushaal aur praja hitaishi desh ki parikalpna sanvidhan nirmataun ne ki thi.

----------


## amar2007

> यदि आज भगवान वेद व्यास होते और विद्वान लेखक की विद्वता को देखते तो शायद वे भी चकरा जाते।


VedVyas ne vedon ki rachna nahi ki . Bina jane samjhe kuch bhi bole ja rahe ho. Dhoortton ne Ved , puran Vedvyas ke mathe madh diye. Agar vakai main kuch janna chahte ho to yahan aao orkut par arya samaj ki community main bhaut gyan milega vedon ke baare main:
http://www.orkut.co.in/Main#Community?cmm=146924

Ya official site dekh:
http://agniveer.com/

----------


## kajal pandey

> ईस बार जनता उन्हे वेद पाठ करने हिमालय भेज देगी, दिन दूर न्ही है


काश ऐसा होता तो जनता का कुछ भला होता,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,लेकिन आने वाली सरकारी भी क्या करेंगी हमे नहीं पता जहा तक याद आता है हमने सभी राजनैतिक डालो को बारी बारी से चेक कर लिया है ,,,,,,,,,एक आता है तो महगाई बदती है दूसरा आता है तो शिछा  का सर्वनाश हो जाता है तीसरा आता है तो धर्म के नाम पर जनता को छलता  है चौथहा आता है तो मुजरिमों का मन बढ़ जाता है और और उत्तर प्रदेश मे आब्तक  पांचवा आ नहीं प् रहा आखिर जनता करे भी तो क्याकरे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. 'Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha nahi hai. Bharat ke sanvidhan ke kis anuched main lika hai ki ' Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai? Pichle maheene hi High court ne kaha hai ki 'Ashok Ki Laat' rastriya chinha nahi hai.   'Ashoka chakra' rastriya chinha hai jise 'Ashok ki Laat' se udhar liya gaya hai kyonki Bharat ka sanvidhan banate samay 'Ashok ke jaise khushaal aur praja hitaishi desh ki parikalpna sanvidhan nirmataun ne ki thi.


 मित्र आपको हिन्दी नहीं आती ईसलिए ऐसा बोल रहे है   Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai ऐसा मैंने कब लिखा, मुझे तो कही दिख नहीं रहा है, Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. हिंगलिश मैं आप बेहतर समझ पाएगे ॥धन्यवाद

----------


## kajal pandey

> VedVyas ne vedon ki rachna nahi ki bevkoof. Bina jane samjhe kuch bhi bole ja raha hai. Dhoortton ne Ved , puran Vedvyas ke mathe madh diye. Agar vakai main kuch janna chahta hai to yahan aa orkut par arya samaj ki community main bhaut gyan milega vedon ke baare main:
> http://www.orkut.co.in/Main#Community?cmm=146924
> 
> Ya official site dekh:
> http://agniveer.com/



*आमर जी पोस्टिंग सही हो या गलत आप आपनी भासा पर ध्यान डे 

*

----------


## amar2007

> समझ में नहीं आ रहा है की अब मुझे क्या लिखना चाहिए .
> 
> 86 करोड़ की मालकिन मायावती , जो हर चौक-चौराहे पर अपनी प्रतिमा लगवाती है , शायद उनके पास इतनी भी समझ नहीं है की
> अभी जिस धर्मं के खिलाफ वो तीखे शब्दों के तीर चला रही है , समय आने पर अगर उसने अपनी एकता दिखा दी तो मायावती के हाथी को कोई गन्ना भी नहीं देगा .


aisa na kabhi hua hai aur na hoga. Mujhe mayavati ke haanthi ko ganna milne ke baare main to nahi mallom par ji dhrama main 6000 se bhi jyada jatiyaan hoon, aur sabhi apne apne hit ke hi baare main sochti hoon, wahan ekta ki baat karna ek ****a mazak lagta hai.

----------


## kajal pandey

> aisa na kabhi hua hai aur na hoga. Mujhe mayavati ke haanthi ko ganna milne ke baare main to nahi mallom par ji dhrama main 6000 se bhi jyada jatiyaan hoon, aur sabhi apne apne hit ke hi baare main sochti hoon, wahan ekta ki baat karna ek ****a mazak lagta hai.


*अमर जी सबसे पहले तो आप चन्दन जी को आप्सब्द कहने पर खेद प्रगट कीजिये और आपनी पोस्टिंग हटा लीजिये नहीं तो परिणाम आपको मालूम है और नहीं तो मालूम हो जायेगा*

----------


## amar2007

> आमर जी पोस्टिंग सही हो या गलत आप आपनी भासा पर ध्यान डे


Bhasa main kya kharabhi hai mohtarma?

----------


## amol05

> Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. 'Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha nahi hai. Bharat ke sanvidhan ke kis anuched main lika hai ki ' Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai? Pichle maheene hi High court ne kaha hai ki 'Ashok Ki Laat' rastriya chinha nahi hai.   'Ashoka chakra' rastriya chinha hai jise 'Ashok ki Laat' se udhar liya gaya hai kyonki Bharat ka sanvidhan banate samay 'Ashok ke jaise khushaal aur praja hitaishi desh ki parikalpna sanvidhan nirmataun ne ki thi.


*दूसरों को सही गलत सिखाने से पहले आप हिंदी सीखे अगर आपको हिंदी नहीं आती है तो आपका इस फोरम पर आने का कोइ  हक नहीं है पहले गुलामी छोडो और भारतीय बनो तब  व्याख्यान देना, खान क्या लिखा है और क्या लिखना है?*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आपकी बाते सही हो सकती है लेकिन अछे खासी सूत्र को बर्बाद न करे*

----------


## amol05

> Bhasa main kya kharabhi hai mohtarma?


*हर चीज का कोइ नियम होता है हमारे फोरम का पहला नियम है हिंदी में लिखो जो करो हिंदी में करो,  पहले हिंदी सीखो फिर उसको समझो तब पता चलेगा की सूत्रधार क्या कह रहा है और तुम क्या कह रहे हो*

----------


## amol05

> Oh to yahi bata do ki Sanvidhan main kis jagah 'Ashok ki Laat' ka naya chitra banane se mana kiya gaya hai?


पहले पदों समझो फिर बात करो हिंदी समझ नहीं आती तो किसी का सूत्र खराब मत करो अगली पोस्ट हिंदी में ही करना नहीं तो मत करना

----------


## kajal pandey

> Bhasa main kya kharabhi hai mohtarma?


*लगता है आपको दिखाई नहीं डे रहा है की आपने क्या लिखा ,,,,,,खैर इसका जवाब तो सत्येन जी देंगे मै आपके सभी पोस्टिंग उनको फॉरवर्ड कर रही हु*

----------


## amar2007

> दूसरों को सही गलत सिखाने से पहले आप हिंदी सीखे अगर आपको हिंदी नहीं आती है तो आपका इस फोरम पर आने का कोइ हक नहीं है पहले गुलामी छोडो और भारतीय बनो तब व्याख्यान देना, खान क्या लिखा है और क्या लिखना है?


Lo kar lo baat. Jis computer ka istemaal kar rahe ho wo kis hindibhasi ka banaya hai, bata pauge? 
Lipi bhale hi meri roman ho par bhasha hindi hi hai. Pahle 'Lipi' aur 'Bhasha' main antar jano mitra!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> VedVyas ne vedon ki rachna nahi ki bevkoof. Bina jane samjhe kuch bhi bole ja raha hai. Dhoortton ne Ved , puran Vedvyas ke mathe madh diye. Agar vakai main kuch janna chahta hai to yahan aa orkut par arya samaj ki community main bhaut gyan milega vedon ke baare main:
> http://www.orkut.co.in/Main#Community?cmm=146924
> 
> Ya official site dekh:
> http://agniveer.com/


 मित्र जो बेवकूफ होते है उन्हे ही दूसरे बेवकूफनजर आते है, आपकी बेवकूफी सबको दिख रही है, मायावती की करतूतों से पर्दा उठाने पे आप सूत्रधार्क पर ही आगबबूला हो गए ..मायावती के बारे मैं एक शब्द भी नही कहा.नेट पर तो भारतीय वेद की जानकारी आप देखे मैं तो ओरिजनल वेद देखता हूँ , ओरिजनल के सामने डुप्लीकेट की बात करके आप खुद की जग हसाई करवा रहे है, अगर आपको वेद का जरा भी ज्ञान होता तो ईतनी अभ्र्द्ता नही दिखाते

----------


## amar2007

> लगता है आपको दिखाई नहीं डे रहा है की आपने क्या लिखा ,,,,,,खैर इसका जवाब तो सत्येन जी देंगे मै आपके सभी पोस्टिंग उनको फॉरवर्ड कर रही हु


Main javab ki prateecha kar raha hoon.

----------


## amol05

> *आपकी बाते सही हो सकती है लेकिन अछे खासी सूत्र को बर्बाद न करे*


*इनकी बातें सही नहीं है दिया जी चन्दन जी कुछ और कह रहे है और ये कुछ और जिसका इस सूत्र से कोइ मतलब ही नहीं 

सीधे सीधे सूत्र को विवाद की तरफ ले जाना चाह  रहे है*

----------


## amol05

> Main javab ki prateecha kar raha hoon.


*तुम्हे आखरी जवाब की पहले हिंदी में लखो सभी जवाब दिए जायेंगे*

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र जो बेवकूफ होते है उन्हे ही दूसरे बेवकूफनजर आते है, आपकी बेवकूफी सबको दिख रही है, मायावती की करतूतों से पर्दा उठाने पे आप सूत्रधार्क पर ही आगबबूला हो गए ..मायावती के बारे मैं एक शब्द भी नही कहा.नेट पर तो भारतीय वेद की जानकारी आप देखे मैं तो ओरिजनल वेद देखता हूँ , ओरिजनल के सामने डुप्लीकेट की बात करके आप खुद की जग हसाई करवा रहे है, अगर आपको वेद का जरा भी ज्ञान होता तो ईतनी अभ्र्द्ता नही दिखाते


Vyartha mat bolo, agar vakai main khud ko vidwaan samjhte ho to arya samaj ki community main aau tab mallom padegha ki abhi kis star par ji rahe ho. Antarvasna forum par copy-paste karke kewal apne jaisoon ki hi wah -wahi pauge.

----------


## kajal pandey

> Vyartha mat bolo, agar vakai main khud ko vidwaan samjhte ho to arya samaj ki community main aau tab mallom padegha ki abhi kis star par ji rahe ho. Antarvasna forum par copy-paste karke kewal apne jaisoon ki hi wah -wahi pauge.


यह बडे अछे इन्सान लग रहे है और बहुत विद्वान भी सतेयन जी को मामला पंहुचा दिया है

----------


## amar2007

> सीधे सीधे सूत्र को विवाद की तरफ ले जाना चाह रहे है


Oh agar han main han na milau to vivad hai!!! ye sutra vivad paida karne ke liye hi likha gaya hua lagta hai. Jab mayavati sarkar ne us patrika ko pratibandhit kar diya hai to yahan uski prati rakhna apne aap hi gair kannoni ho jata hai jo vivad ko hi paida karega.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Oh to yahi bata do ki Sanvidhan main kis jagah 'Ashok ki Laat' ka naya chitra banane se mana kiya gaya hai?


मित्र हमारे फोरम के आदरणीय सदस्य मन वकील  साहब ने जो की खुद बरे वकील है, उन्होने चोपाल पे ये बात बताई थी , किरप्या बिना जानकारी के कोई बात ना बोले आपकी ही जग हसाई होगी, ओर मेने असोक की लाट को रास्ट्रीय चिंह कहा लिखा ये भी नही बता पा रहे , जा के किसी योग्य वेध से मिले आप, पहले जवाब दे मेने  असोक की लाट को रास्ट्रीय चिंह कहा लिखा, आप झूटे है,

----------


## amol05

> यह बडे अछे इन्सान लग रहे है और बहुत विद्वान भी सतेयन जी को मामला पंहुचा दिया है


*कुछ ज्यादा ही अछे है जरूर मायावती के समर्थक होंगे*

----------


## amol05

> Oh agar han main han na milau to vivad hai!!! ye sutra vivad paida karne ke liye hi likha gaya hua lagta hai. Jab mayavati sarkar ne us patrika ko pratibandhit kar diya hai to yahan uski prati rakhna apne aap hi gair kannoni ho jata hai jo vivad ko hi paida karega.



*जा की रही भावना जैसी प्रभु तिन मूरत देखि वैसेही 

अर्थात 

जिस व्यक्ति की जैसे भावना होती वो हर चीज को वैसा ही देखता  है*

----------


## yogiraj_1984

> *चन्दन जी बेसक आपने एक अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है किन्तु इस सूत्र मे रज्जत्त१२३ के द्वारा जो पोस्टिंग की गई है मेरी छोटी सी समझ के अनुसार वो कतई उचित नहीं है ,,,,,,,नियमाक्गन से अनुरोध है की उस पोस्टिंग को हटा डे ,,,,,,,,,यह गैरकानूनी  भी है और सरकार के विरूध्ह अप्रीति पैदा करता है जो भारतीय दंड सहिता के तहत एक दंडनीय आपराध है...........हमारे सविधान का अनुच्छेद ५१ क भी कहता है की आइसे सभी प्रथाओ का त्याग करे जो एक महिला के सम्मान के विरूध्ह हो*


*देवी जी वो महिला का नहीं वो उसका अपमान है जो महिला जाती पे कलंक है सता के नशे में वो ये भी भूल गयी है की वो एक  भारतीय है 

जय हिंद *

----------


## amar2007

> इतना ही नहीं ‘बसपाई मिशन’ को अंजाम तक पहुँचानें में लगी इस पत्रिका के गोरखधंधे एवं इसके चार सौ बीसी का इससे ज्यादा ज्वलंत साक्ष्य और क्या होगा कि- पत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता।


Ye jo sanvidhan ka spstikaran batane ki koisis kar rahe ho , kis anuched main likha hai? Ab ye na kahna ki ye laine maine nahi likhi hain. 
Agar sach ko samne lane ke liye main kuch kadhor shabd istemaal kar raha hoon to mujhe khed hai.

----------


## amar2007

> जा की रही भावना जैसी प्रभु तिन मूरत देखि वैसेही
> 
> अर्थात
> 
> जिस व्यक्ति की जैसे भावना होती वो हर चीज को वैसा ही देखता है


Yahan keertan-bhajan nahi ho raha hai jo. 
Aur agar aapke dohe par jaya jaye to meri tippdi par aapke vicharoon ke liye bhi aap ki bhavana aur dristi jimmedaar hai.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र हमारे फोरम के आदरणीय सदस्य मन वकील  साहब ने जो की खुद बरे वकील है, उन्होने चोपाल पे ये बात बताई थी , किरप्या बिना जानकारी के कोई बात ना बोले आपकी ही जग हसाई होगी, ओर मेने असोक की लाट को रास्ट्रीय चिंह कहा लिखा ये भी नही बता पा रहे , जा के किसी योग्य वेध से मिले आप, पहले जवाब दे मेने  असोक की लाट को रास्ट्रीय चिंह कहा लिखा, आप झूटे है,





> Ye jo sanvidhan ka spstikaran batane ki koisis kar rahe ho , kis anuched main likha hai? Ab ye na kahna ki ye laine maine nahi likhi hain. 
> Agar sach ko samne lane ke liye main kuch kadhor shabd istemaal kar raha hoon to mujhe khed hai.


मित्र चोपाल की मनवकील जी की की गयी पोस्ट को खोज के देख ले,

----------


## amol05

> Yahan keertan-bhajan nahi ho raha hai jo. 
> Aur agar aapke dohe par jaya jaye to meri tippdi par aapke vicharoon ke liye bhi aap ki bhavana aur dristi jimmedaar hai.


*मर्यादा में रहे और सयंमित रहे आप हद से आगे जा रहे है ..............*

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र चोपाल की मनवकील जी की की गयी पोस्ट को खोज के देख ले,


maine sanvidhaan se saboot manga hai na ki manvakeel ji ki tippdi. Manvakeel ji sanvidhan nahi hain.

----------


## amar2007

> मर्यादा में रहे और सयंमित रहे आप हद से आगे जा रहे है ..............


Hum apni maryada main hain aur na hi humne aap par koi tippdi ki thi jo dohe sunate hue taane maar rahe ho. 
agar tippdi ki hai to uska javab bhi milega.

----------


## amol05

> maine sanvidhaan se saboot manga hai na ki manvakeel ji ki tippdi. Manvakeel ji sanvidhan nahi hain.


*आप है क्या या है कूँ जो सबूत मांग रहा है 
सविंधान पढ़ा भी है कभी पूरा का पूरा*

----------


## kajal pandey

> maine sanvidhaan se saboot manga hai na ki manvakeel ji ki tippdi. Manvakeel ji sanvidhan nahi hain.


अमर जी आब आपको इस फोरम से जाने का समय आ चूका है आप जैसे लोगो की इस फोरम को कोई जरुरत नहीं ,,,,,,,,,बात सिधान्तो की हो रही ठी इस सूत्र मे एक सदस्य की tipadi पर मैने खुद विरोध किया ठा लेकिन आप ने आ कर विचारधारा की धारा को गाली गालूज मे मोड़ दिया

----------


## amol05

> Hum apni maryada main hain aur na hi humne aap par koi tippdi ki thi jo dohe sunate hue taane maar rahe ho. 
> agar tippdi ki hai to uska javab bhi milega.


*ताने देना हमारा काम नहीं सिर्फ आपको आपकी पुराणी बातें याद करार रहें है जो अपने बचपन में पड़ी होंगी, वशे भी सची बात तो सभी को कड़वी लगती ही है (अगर आप पड़े हो तो )*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *आप है क्या या है कूँ जो सबूत मांग रहा है 
> सविंधान पढ़ा भी है कभी पूरा का पूरा*


अनमोल जी किस बात की बहस हो रही है सविधान की किस बात को जनन्ना चाहते है आप सभी मुझे batey मै कोसिस करती हु

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> maine sanvidhaan se saboot manga hai na ki manvakeel ji ki tippdi. Manvakeel ji sanvidhan nahi hain.


 मित्र आपके पास जानकारी काफी कम है, आप अमर 2007, नही , आप तो बॉन्ड009 हो जी, जा के वेध से सलाह ले, संविधान के अन्नुछेद की   जानकारी वकील ही दे सकते है, चोपाल की पोस्ट को खोज ले  पहले जवाब दे मेने असोक की लाट को रास्ट्रीय चिंह कहा लिखा, आप झूटे है,

----------


## mantu007

> Yahan keertan-bhajan nahi ho raha hai jo. 
> Aur agar aapke dohe par jaya jaye to meri tippdi par aapke vicharoon ke liye bhi aap ki bhavana aur dristi jimmedaar hai.


अबे तू कौन है जो यहाँ आके सारा मजा किरकिरा किये हुए है  ???????????

----------


## amar2007

> आप है क्या या है कूँ जो सबूत मांग रहा है
> सविंधान पढ़ा भी है कभी पूरा का पूरा


Acchi tarah padha hai aur mukdma bhi lada hai, pichle maheene hi faisla aaya hai tabhi to pooch raha hoon ki Anuched aur laine yahan likho. Main bhi chahta hoon ki high court ke khilaaf supreme court main appeal karoon par Sanvidha main aisa kuch mil nahi raha mujhe. 

Agar vakai main kuch aisa hai jo aapki baaton ko bal de sakta ho to batau aur agar main supreme court main jeet gaya to yakeen mano aapke ghar aakra mithai khilaunga.
Par anuched dikhau to sahi!!!

----------


## amar2007

> अबे तू कौन है जो यहाँ आके सारा मजा किरकिरा किये हुए है ???????????


aapke maje main khalal dalne ke liye mujhe khed hai par aapki tareef ? Aur is tarah aag baboola kyon ho rahe hain janab?

----------


## amol05

> अनमोल जी किस बात की बहस हो रही है सविधान की किस बात को जनन्ना चाहते है आप सभी मुझे batey मै कोसिस करती हु


*कृपया पिछली कुछ पोस्ट पढ़ ले, और इनका ज्ञान भी जांच ले और इनको सविंधान की धराए और अनुछेद भी पढ़ा दे जरा *

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*वाह वाह
चले तो थे किसी मंजिल की तरफ ..........
और कारवां बिखरता गया

शुरू से लेकर अंत तक इस सूत्र को पूरा पढ़ डाला
जिस उद्देश्य से सूत्र था वो ही भटक गया है

बात केवल वेदों और ग्रंथो के मान अपमान की थी
आप ने इसे राजनैतिक और व्यक्तिगत रंग दे दिया*

----------


## kajal pandey

> Acchi tarah padha hai aur mukdma bhi lada hai, pichle maheene hi faisla aaya hai tabhi to pooch raha hoon ki Anuched aur laine yahan likho. Main bhi chahta hoon ki high court ke khilaaf supreme court main appeal karoon par Sanvidha main aisa kuch mil nahi raha mujhe. 
> 
> Agar vakai main kuch aisa hai jo aapki baaton ko bal de sakta ho to batau aur agar main supreme court main jeet gaya to yakeen mano aapke ghar aakra mithai khilaunga.
> Par anuched dikhau to sahi!!!


 *hamara सविधान अशोक चिन्ह के बारे मे कुछ नहीं कहता क्यू बिना वजह बहस कर रहे हो 
*

----------


## amar2007

> अनमोल जी किस बात की बहस हो रही है सविधान की किस बात को जनन्ना चाहते है आप सभी मुझे batey मै कोसिस करती हु


diya ji janab ne kuch aisa likha hai:




> इतना ही नहीं ‘बसपाई मिशन’ को अंजाम तक पहुँचानें में लगी इस पत्रिका के गोरखधंधे एवं इसके चार सौ बीसी का इससे ज्यादा ज्वलंत साक्ष्य और क्या होगा कि- पत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता।


ab main pooch raha hoon ki sanvidhan ka vo anuched dikhau jo aisa kahta hai to idhar udhar ki baatain karke taal rahe hain.

----------


## amol05

> Acchi tarah padha hai aur mukdma bhi lada hai, pichle maheene hi faisla aaya hai tabhi to pooch raha hoon ki Anuched aur laine yahan likho. Main bhi chahta hoon ki high court ke khilaaf supreme court main appeal karoon par Sanvidha main aisa kuch mil nahi raha mujhe. 
> 
> Agar vakai main kuch aisa hai jo aapki baaton ko bal de sakta ho to batau aur agar main supreme court main jeet gaya to yakeen mano aapke ghar aakra mithai khilaunga.
> Par anuched dikhau to sahi!!!


*तो उस मुक़दमे में हरे आप ही होंगे तभी तो जो बात कही ही नहीं गयी वो आपको दिख रही है 

यानि की खिसयानी बिल्ली खम्बा नोचे*

----------


## draculla

*ये हिंदू अपनी चिता में खुद आग लगाते हैं और जब कोई बाहर वाला उस चिता में फूंक मारता है तो तब बहुत मिर्ची लगती है/
अब जल्दी ही देखिये दलित नाम का एक अलग धर्म होगा!*

----------


## amol05

> *वाह वाह
> चले तो थे किसी मंजिल की तरफ ..........
> और कारवां बिखरता गया
> 
> शुरू से लेकर अंत तक इस सूत्र को पूरा पढ़ डाला
> जिस उद्देश्य से सूत्र था वो ही भटक गया है
> 
> बात केवल वेदों और ग्रंथो के मान अपमान की थी
> आप ने इसे राजनैतिक और व्यक्तिगत रंग दे दिया*


*वो भी बतमीजी और विदेशी भाषा में पुरे सूत्रों को जबरदस्ती विवाद में ले जाने की कोशिश*

----------


## mantu007

> *तो उस मुक़दमे में हरे आप ही होंगे तभी तो जो बात कही ही नहीं गयी वो आपको दिख रही है 
> 
> यानि की खिसयानी बिल्ली खम्बा नोचे*


क्या बात कही है अमोल भैया . वाह मजा आ गया .

----------


## mantu007

> *ये हिंदू अपनी चिता में खुद आग लगाते हैं और जब कोई बाहर वाला उस चिता में फूंक मारता है तो तब बहुत मिर्ची लगती है/
> अब जल्दी ही देखिये दलित नाम का एक अलग धर्म होगा!*


ऐसी बात नहीं है भाई ड्राकुला  ,, जनता अब समझदार हो गयी है . क्या दलित लोग ऐसा होने देंगे ???????????

----------


## amar2007

> ताने देना हमारा काम नहीं सिर्फ आपको आपकी पुराणी बातें याद करार रहें है जो अपने बचपन में पड़ी होंगी, वशे भी सची बात तो सभी को कड़वी लगती ही है (अगर आप पड़े हो तो )


shayad tabhi aap kadvahat bardast nahi kar pa rahe hain . Aur aap kaun hote hain pauranic batain yaad karane wale? Meri posts sankhya kam hone se aap mere guru ya abhibhavak nahi ho jate hain.

----------


## mantu007

दोस्तों .. शायद ये सूत्र अपने मकसद से हट रहा है इसे अपने मकसद पर लायें . इसे राजनीती का रंग ना दे तो अच्छा होगा .

----------


## kajal pandey

*अमर आप आपनी सारी पोस्टिंग हटा लो सूत्र बर्बादी की ओरे चला गया है ,,,,सैधांतिक विचारो का स्वागत है आप  उस पर बात करो*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*(ये ना माने की वेदों और ग्रंथो के अपमान करने पर मैं मायावती का पक्ष ले रहा हूँ .....इसके लिए तो निंदा की पात्र है
केवल संविधान के बारे में ये जानकारी है )
दोस्तों एक बात और मैं आप सब को बता दूँ की
अभी जो संविधान भारत में चल रहा है
वो भीमराव जी का बनाया हुआ नहीं है
केवल कुछ एक पॉइंट जिनमे से आरक्षण प्रमुख है उस समय के राजनीतिज्ञों के द्वारा लिया गया था क्यू
की उनको इसकी बहूप्योगिता दिख गयी थी ........ कुर्सी कुर्शी खेलने में
भीमराव जी ने खुद कहा था की अगर भारत में ये संविधान (जो अभी चल रहा है ) लागु होता है तो
संसद पटल पर मैं पहला व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाएगा
लेकिन अफ़सोस वो ये करने के लिए जिंदा नहीं रहे

और आप उसी ब्रिटिश संविधान के लिए आपस में लड़ रहे है
भाई लड़ना ही है तो ........
सही संविधान लागु करने के लिए लड़ो
आप में से कई वकील भी है ........
अगर उन्होंने पढ़ा है संविधान तो
ब्रिटेन का संविधान भी पढ़ा होगा
कुछ फरक है तो बताओ ????*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *ये हिंदू अपनी चिता में खुद आग लगाते हैं और जब कोई बाहर वाला उस चिता में फूंक मारता है तो तब बहुत मिर्ची लगती है/
> अब जल्दी ही देखिये दलित नाम का एक अलग धर्म होगा!*


*हे रक्त पिपासु जी  आप तो प्रबंधन के अंग है आप अमर जी को..............................*

----------


## amar2007

> ये हिंदू अपनी चिता में खुद आग लगाते हैं और जब कोई बाहर वाला उस चिता में फूंक मारता है तो तब बहुत मिर्ची लगती है/
> अब जल्दी ही देखिये दलित नाम का एक अलग धर्म होगा!


aap ise hindu aur dalit ka rang na dain. Hamara uddesya satya ko janna aur uska varan karna hona chahiye. Yahi arya satya hai aur aryon ka dharm. Humne asatya ka varan kiya aur is mahan Bharat desh ki avnati hui. Parantu kuch logon ko isse koi fark nahi padta kyonki wo ye sochte hain ki jo wo kahte hain bas wahi satya hai.

----------


## mantu007

> shayad tabhi aap kadvahat bardast nahi kar pa rahe hain . Aur aap kaun hote hain pauranic batain yaad karane wale? Meri posts sankhya kam hone se aap mere guru ya abhibhavak nahi ho jate hain.


भाई अमर मैं आपको ये बताना चाहूँगा की ये हिंदी फोरम है यहाँ पर सिर्फ हिंदी भाषा में लिखें तो अच्छा होगा . 

हिंदी लिखने के लिए गूगल ट्रांसलेटर का इस्तेमाल कीजिये 

बाकि आप तो समझदार हैं ही .........धन्यवाद

----------


## amar2007

> दोस्तों .. शायद ये सूत्र अपने मकसद से हट रहा है इसे अपने मकसद पर लायें . इसे राजनीती का रंग ना दे तो अच्छा होगा .


Janab ye sutra mere pravesh karne se pahle hi raajneeti ka rang pa chuka tha. Main to bas sach ko saame lane ki kosis kar raha hoon.

----------


## amar2007

> तो उस मुक़दमे में हरे आप ही होंगे तभी तो जो बात कही ही नहीं गयी वो आपको दिख रही है
> 
> यानि की खिसयानी बिल्ली खम्बा नोचे


jahir si baat hai tabhi to main sutra prarambhakarta se jana chahta hoon.

----------


## kajal pandey

> भाई अमर मैं आपको ये बताना चाहूँगा की ये हिंदी फोरम है यहाँ पर सिर्फ हिंदी भाषा में लिखें तो अच्छा होगा . 
> 
> हिंदी लिखने के लिए गूगल ट्रांसलेटर का इस्तेमाल कीजिये 
> 
> बाकि आप तो समझदार हैं ही .........धन्यवाद


 *वो नहीं मानेगे ................उन पर अछि बातो का प्रभव नहीं पड़ता ,,,,,,,,,बिना वजह बिच मे कूदकर मजेदार सूत्र का मजा ख़राब कर दिया अरे लड़ना है तो मुद्दे पर लड़ो न और भासा सही रखकर 
*

----------


## amol05

> shayad tabhi aap kadvahat bardast nahi kar pa rahe hain . Aur aap kaun hote hain pauranic batain yaad karane wale? Meri posts sankhya kam hone se aap mere guru ya abhibhavak nahi ho jate hain.


* 
तो मतलब यह सारा विवाद करके आप अपनी पोस्ट संख्या बढ़ाना  चाहते है,
 कड़वाहट आपको लग रही है मुझे नहीं,
इस देश का एक आदर्श नागरिक,
यहाँ पर कोइ किसी का गुरु नहीं सभियो एक परिवार के सदस्य की तरह है अगर आप इसमें शामिल होना चाते है तो परिवार में अछे सदस्य की तरह आये बिगड़े हुए सद्स्तो को यहाँ भी  यहाँ भी बर्दास्त नहीं किया जाता 

आप समझ गए होंगे अगर समझदार होंगे नहीं तो ..............

जो होना हैसो होना है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो.....आपको बता दू,,,,भारत के अशोक चक्र का प्रयोग बिना सरकारी अनुमति या पद के गैरकानूनी है...

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post286547

----------


## draculla

> *वाह वाह
> चले तो थे किसी मंजिल की तरफ ..........
> और कारवां बिखरता गया
> 
> शुरू से लेकर अंत तक इस सूत्र को पूरा पढ़ डाला
> जिस उद्देश्य से सूत्र था वो ही भटक गया है
> 
> बात केवल वेदों और ग्रंथो के मान अपमान की थी
> आप ने इसे राजनैतिक और व्यक्तिगत रंग दे दिया*


चाचा जी यहाँ पर एक पंक्ति याद आ रही है/
*"गए थे हरी भजन को ओटन लगे कपास"*

----------


## kajal pandey

*अच्छा दोस्तों बाद मे मिलती हु*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *अच्छा दोस्तों बाद मे मिलती हु*


*तुम भी तो कानून का ज्ञान रखती हो
मेरी बात का जवाब तो देती जाओ*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> Maine antarvasna ka sutra nahi sanvidhan ka anuched manga hai.


*अमर भाई आप भी मेरी बात का जवाब दे*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आपके पोस्टिंग से कोई फायदा नहीं सम तक ये सब हट जायेगा और आपको प्रबंधन का प्यारा सा पात्र भी मिलेगा ..........आप्किरोमन प्रविस्तिया आपनी सीमा पर कर चुकी*

----------


## mantu007

> *आपके पोस्टिंग से कोई फायदा नहीं सम तक ये सब हट जायेगा और आपको प्रबंधन का प्यारा सा पात्र भी मिलेगा ..........आप्किरोमन प्रविस्तिया आपनी सीमा पर कर चुकी*


हा हा हा हा  इस पात्र के वो हक़दार हैं

----------


## draculla

> *हे रक्त पिपासु जी  आप तो प्रबंधन के अंग है आप अमर जी को..............................*


दिया जी आपको बता दूँ की मैं प्रबंधन का अंग नहीं हूँ/
मैं फोरम का सामन्य कार्यकर्ता हूँ/
हाँ मुझे अलग से विशेष पद दिया गया है/
और मैंने अपना काम कर दिया है/
आप सभी भी अपने आप पर संयम रखें/
बेकार के विवाद में कोई लाभ नहीं है/
बाकि आप लोग खुद समझदार है/
मैं तो सूत्र पर कुछ जानकारी लेने आया था/
यहाँ तो कुछ और ही चल रहा है/

----------


## kajal pandey

> *तुम भी तो कानून का ज्ञान रखती हो
> मेरी बात का जवाब तो देती जाओ*


*कौन से बात का जब सविधान असोक चक् की बात नहीं करता तो उसमे मै क्या बताऊ *

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *कौन से बात का जब सविधान असोक चक् की बात नहीं करता तो उसमे मै क्या बताऊ *


*(ये ना माने की वेदों और ग्रंथो के अपमान करने पर मैं मायावती का पक्ष ले रहा हूँ .....इसके लिए तो निंदा की पात्र है
केवल संविधान के बारे में ये जानकारी है )
दोस्तों एक बात और मैं आप सब को बता दूँ की
अभी जो संविधान भारत में चल रहा है
वो भीमराव जी का बनाया हुआ नहीं है
केवल कुछ एक पॉइंट जिनमे से आरक्षण प्रमुख है उस समय के राजनीतिज्ञों के द्वारा लिया गया था क्यू
की उनको इसकी बहूप्योगिता दिख गयी थी ........ कुर्सी कुर्शी खेलने में
भीमराव जी ने खुद कहा था की अगर भारत में ये संविधान (जो अभी चल रहा है ) लागु होता है तो
संसद पटल पर मैं पहला व्यक्ति होऊंगा जो इसकी प्रति जलाएगा
लेकिन अफ़सोस वो ये करने के लिए जिंदा नहीं रहे

और आप उसी ब्रिटिश संविधान के लिए आपस में लड़ रहे है
भाई लड़ना ही है तो ........
सही संविधान लागु करने के लिए लड़ो*
*आप में से कई वकील भी है ........
अगर उन्होंने पढ़ा है संविधान तो
ब्रिटेन का संविधान भी पढ़ा होगा
कुछ फरक है तो बताओ ????*

----------


## mantu007

> Bahut badhiya. Maine 'Ahok ki Laat' ke baare main poocha to chakra utha laye!!! Kya baat hai!!! Isi liye bahas kar rahe the?


देखो अमर बाबु ! यहाँ पर के लोगों को हिंदी छोड़कर दूसरी भाषा समझ में ही नहीं आती ना . तो वो बेचारे क्या जवाब देंगे . आप हिंदी में पूछो जवाब अवस्य मिलेगा .

----------


## draculla

अमर जी आप अपनी बात समझाने में असफल हो रहे हैं/
आप देवनागरी लिपि में अपनी बात समझाइए,मुझे लगता है की इससे विवाद खुद ब खुद खत्म हो जायेगा/

----------


## Rated R

अमर जी आप* मेरा भारत* उपविभाग में है ,  देश की इज्जत का मान रखते  हुए कम-से-कम यहाँ तो हिंदी का प्रयोग कीजिये .

----------


## amol05

> Janab Baba sahab sanvidhan ko jalana chahte the.. iska mere paas koi praman nahi hai aur bina praman ke kuch bhi kahna *moorkhta* hai. Waise aapki us baat main dam hai bharat aur british sanvidhaan main bhaut si samantayyen hain. Bharat ke bahut se kanoon angrejoon ki hi den hain. Agar aap tulnatmak adhyayan ki baat karain to bharat ki sandeeya pranali angrejoon ki hi tarah hai. Adhik jaankaari ke liye IAS pre ki kitab padhain.


*चलो पहचाना तो सही अपने आपको*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> Janab Baba sahab sanvidhan ko jalana chahte the.. iska mere paas koi praman nahi hai aur bina praman ke kuch bhi kahna moorkhta hai. Waise aapki us baat main dam hai bharat aur british sanvidhaan main bhaut si samantayyen hain. Bharat ke bahut se kanoon angrejoon ki hi den hain. Agar aap tulnatmak adhyayan ki baat karain to bharat ki sandeeya pranali angrejoon ki hi tarah hai. Adhik jaankaari ke liye IAS pre ki kitab padhain.


*भाई मुझे पढ़ने की जरुरत नहीं नहीं
मेरा उद्देश्य सिर्फ इतना है की
जो चीज़ हमारी है ही नहीं
उस से क्यू दबना ????
आप लोगो में इतना ही जोश है तो
क्यू नहीं उस सिस्टम के खिलाफ लड़ते
जो हमें आपस में लडवा रहा है
आपस में हम लड़ते रहे
और यहाँ की कुर्सी पर बैठे लोगो के आकाओं
जो कहीं दूर बैठे है ,
अपने उद्देश्य में
सफल होते नज़र आये*

----------


## amar2007

> अमर जी आप अपनी बात समझाने में असफल हो रहे हैं/
> आप देवनागरी लिपि में अपनी बात समझाइए,मुझे लगता है की इससे विवाद खुद ब खुद खत्म हो जायेगा/


ठीक है . मेरा कहना है की 'अशोक की लाट' और 'अशोक चक्र' मैं अंतर है. अशोक चक्र का बिना अनुमति प्रयोग पर मनाही है पर 'अशोक की लाट ' पर नहीं. परन्तु सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता के अनुसार 'अशोक की लाट' के प्रयोग पर मनाही है. ये आप सब उनकी प्रविस्तियूं के देखकर जान सकते हैं. मैं सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता से जानना चाहता हूँ की संविधान का कौन का अनुछेद 'अशोक की लाट ' को कहीं और अंकित करने से रोकता है?

----------


## draculla

> Bahut badhiya. Maine 'Ahok ki Laat' ke baare main poocha to chakra utha laye!!! Kya baat hai!!! Isi liye bahas kar rahe the?


मुझे एक बात बताइए भारत का राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह क्या है?

अशोक स्तंभ है ना!
पहले सभी ये बात बताइए बाद में मुझे एक बात और लिखना है/

----------


## mantu007

> Janab Baba sahab sanvidhan ko jalana chahte the.. iska mere paas koi praman nahi hai aur bina praman ke kuch bhi kahna moorkhta hai. Waise aapki us baat main dam hai bharat aur british sanvidhaan main bhaut si samantayyen hain. Bharat ke bahut se kanoon angrejoon ki hi den hain. Agar aap tulnatmak adhyayan ki baat karain to bharat ki sandeeya pranali angrejoon ki hi tarah hai. Adhik jaankaari ke liye IAS pre ki kitab padhain.



भारतीय संविधान इसे अपने यहाँ बहुत से देशों के संविधान से मिलकर बनाया गया है . किसी देश के संविधान से कुछ लिया गया है तो किसी देश के संविधान से कुछ और .

----------


## draculla

> *कौन से बात का जब सविधान असोक चक् की बात नहीं करता तो उसमे मै क्या बताऊ *


लेकिन मैं तो बचपन से राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह अशोक स्तंभ पढ़ रहा हूँ/
क्या यह सही नहीं है!

----------


## draculla

चन्दन जी पत्रिका में राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह क्या लिखा है/
अशोक की लात या अशोक की लाट

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे एक बात बताइए भारत का राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह क्या है?
> 
> अशोक स्तंभ है ना!
> पहले सभी ये बात बताइए बाद में मुझे एक बात और लिखना है/


जी बील्कुल सही है

----------


## gopu

घृणा की बुनियाद पे राजनीति की  दूकान की परंपरा भारतीय राजनीती का अभिन्न अंग बन चूका है 
अनर्गल प्रलाप, आपसी वैमनस्य फैलानेवाले घटिया लोगों की बातों को जरा सा भी ध्यान न दे के ही समाज में शांति रह सकती है 
अन्यथा सिर्फ दुराव बढ़ेगा 
ऐसे लेख लिखनेवाले कोई भी हो सकते हैं ,आवश्यकता है इनके दुष्प्रचार से भावनाओं को आहत न होने देने की 
सनातन धर्म को समझने में , उसकी व्याख्या करने में और उसकी निंदा करने में जो प्रयत्न हुए हैं यदि इसका सौवां भाग भी दलितों के उत्थान में किया जाता तो 
दलित समाज की स्थिति कुछ और ही होती 
सिर्फ सत्ता के लिए हिंदू समाज को तोड़ने का प्रयत्न करनेवाले इन दुष्टों को एकजुट रहकर की हराया जा सकता है 
रही बात इस लेख की तो ऐसे लेख लिखनेवाले अपने पाठकों को मुर्ख और अल्प्बुधि समझ उनको समाज की मुख्य धारा से तोड़े रखना चाहते हैं 
ये तो पढ़नेवाले की सोच है की वो इस सत्य को पहचाने

----------


## draculla

> ठीक है . मेरा कहना है की 'अशोक की लाट' और 'अशोक चक्र' मैं अंतर है. अशोक चक्र का बिना अनुमति प्रयोग पर मनाही है पर 'अशोक की लाट ' पर नहीं. परन्तु सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता के अनुसार 'अशोक की लाट' के प्रयोग पर मनाही है. ये आप सब उनकी प्रविस्तियूं के देखकर जान सकते हैं. मैं सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता से जानना चाहता हूँ की संविधान का कौन का अनुछेद 'अशोक की लाट ' को कहीं और अंकित करने से रोकता है?


हाँ चन्दन जी अमर जी अब देवनागरी में लिखना शुरू किया है/
अब इनके सवाल का शांत मन से जबाब दीजिए/

----------


## sushilnkt

*दोस्तों सूत्र क्यों बना हे आप सब को पता हे लेकिन आप लोगो तो लडाई पर उतर चुके हो 
आप सब जानते हो आप किसी भी जाती से हो लेकिन धर्म तो सब के लिए बड़ा ही होता हे 
जब उस महिला ने वेद का अपमान की किया हे तो आप लोगो को उसके खिलाफ लिखना चाहिए ना की आपस में लडाई कर नि चाहिए 
में ये भी कहू गा जो ओरत पेसो से प्यार करती हे वो क्या जाती और वेदों से प्यार करे गी ...................*

----------


## amar2007

> लेकिन मैं तो बचपन से राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह अशोक स्तंभ पढ़ रहा हूँ/
> क्या यह सही नहीं है!


अशोक चक्र और अशोक की लाट मैं अंतर है. अशोक चक्र रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह है जिसे अशोक की लाट से लिया गया है .
एक्ट २००५ 'रास्ट्रीय चिन्हूं के दुरपयोग' के अनुसार रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह 'अशोक चक्र' का बिना अनुमति प्रयोग वर्जित है .

----------


## draculla

> जी बील्कुल सही है


तो फिर *लाट* का मतलब क्या होता है?

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*हा हा हा हा हा
मेरे प्यार भारत वासियों
बहुत खूब
आप लोगो का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
आप की बहस से अभी अभी एक बात पता चली है
जरा इस साईट को देखे और
बताये की मुझे क्या पता चला है
अगर आप सच्चे भारतीय होंगे तो
तुरंत पकड़ लेंगे* 
http://www.bharat.gov.in/knowindia/national_symbols.php

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> अशोक चक्र और अशोक की लाट मैं अंतर है. अशोक चक्र रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह है जिसे अशोक की लाट से लिया गया है .
> एक्ट २००५ 'रास्ट्रीय चिन्हूं के दुरपयोग' के अनुसार रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह 'अशोक चक्र' का बिना अनुमति प्रयोग वर्जित है .


*अमर जी आप अपने बात पर कायम रहिये .........
और देखते है की आप फरक पकड़ पाते है या नहीं
जरा साईट को एक नज़र देख लीजये*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *इतना ही नहीं ‘बसपाई मिशन’ को अंजाम तक पहुँचानें में लगी इस पत्रिका के गोरखधंधे एवं इसके चार सौ बीसी का इससे ज्यादा ज्वलंत साक्ष्य और क्या होगा कि- पत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता। बावजूद इसके प्रदेश सरकार एवं उसक वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों के संरक्षण में यह पत्रिका खुलेआम उपरोक्त नियमों-कानूनों की धज्जियाँ उड़ाते हुए। ‘अशोक की लाट का प्रयोग धड़ल्ले से कर रही है। बसपाई मिशन में जी-जान होनें से जुटी इस पत्रिका के मई-2010 के पृष्ठ संख्या- 44 से पृष्ठ संख्या-55 (कुल 12 पेज) तक एक विस्तृत लेख ‘धर्म के नाम पर शोषण का धंधा- वेदों में अन्ध विश्वास’ शीर्षक से प्रकाशित किया गया है। इस लेख के लेखक कौशाम्बी जनपद के कोई बड़े लाल मौर्य हैं । इस लेख के कथित विद्वान लेखक बड़ेलाल मार्य नें वेदों में मुख्यतः अथर्व वेद, ऋग्वेद, यजुर्वेद के अनेकोनेक श्लोकों का कुछ इस तरह से पास्टमार्टम किया है कि- यदि आज भगवान वेद व्यास होते और विद्वान लेखक की विद्वता को देखते तो शायद वे भी चकरा जाते।*





> चन्दन जी पत्रिका में राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह क्या लिखा है/
> अशोक की लात या अशोक की लाट


मित्र ये बात को बिलकुल बदल के झूठ बोल रहे है मेरी वो पोस्ट देख ले

----------


## sushilnkt

*में ये पुचना चाहता हु की आप लोग वेदों के अपमान को क्यों सहन कर रहे हो 
और राजनीती की बात क्यों कर रहे हो ... 
जब हर आदमी समाज से निकलता हे तो ये गंदगी भी अपने समाज से ही निकली हे इस गंदगी को बहार करने का रास्ता निकालो ना की सूत्र पर आकर अपने राजनीती के विचार रखो .........*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> मित्र ये बात को बिलकुल बदल के झूठ बोल रहे है मेरी वो पोस्ट देख ले


*चाँद जी जरा आप भी इस साईट का अवलोकन करो ..................
और बाकि सब भी देखते है
कौन क्या पकड़ता है*

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र ये बात को बिलकुल बदल के झूठ बोल रहे है मेरी वो पोस्ट देख ले


आप सभी साफ़ साफ़ देख सकते हैं की जनाब 'अशोक की लाट ' के प्रयोग के बारे मैं कह रहे हैं .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *में ये पुचना चाहता हु की आप लोग वेदों के अपमान को क्यों सहन कर रहे हो 
> और राजनीती की बात क्यों कर रहे हो ... 
> जब हर आदमी समाज से निकलता हे तो ये गंदगी भी अपने समाज से ही निकली हे इस गंदगी को बहार करने का रास्ता निकालो ना की सूत्र पर आकर अपने राजनीती के विचार रखो .........*


*सुशिल जी जरा आप भी
भारत सरकार की इस वेबसाइट का अवलोकन करे
जो लिंक मैंने दिया है
केवल वही पेज देखे
और देखते है
आप क्या नया पकड़ कर लाते है*

----------


## draculla

> अशोक चक्र और अशोक की लाट मैं अंतर है. अशोक चक्र रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह है जिसे अशोक की लाट से लिया गया है .
> एक्ट २००५ 'रास्ट्रीय चिन्हूं के दुरपयोग' के अनुसार रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह 'अशोक चक्र' का बिना अनुमति प्रयोग वर्जित है .


 अशोक स्तंभ और अशोक की लाट में क्या अंतर है?

----------


## gopu

> *में ये पुचना चाहता हु की आप लोग वेदों के अपमान को क्यों सहन कर रहे हो 
> और राजनीती की बात क्यों कर रहे हो ... 
> जब हर आदमी समाज से निकलता हे तो ये गंदगी भी अपने समाज से ही निकली हे इस गंदगी को बहार करने का रास्ता निकालो ना की सूत्र पर आकर अपने राजनीती के विचार रखो .........*


बिलकुल सही 
विवाद नहीं विचार हो

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*क्या हुआ मेरे भारत वासियों
अभी तक आपने जवाब नहीं दिया मेरी बात का*

----------


## draculla

> *हा हा हा हा हा
> मेरे प्यार भारत वासियों
> बहुत खूब
> आप लोगो का बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद
> आप की बहस से अभी अभी एक बात पता चली है
> जरा इस साईट को देखे और
> बताये की मुझे क्या पता चला है
> अगर आप सच्चे भारतीय होंगे तो
> तुरंत पकड़ लेंगे* 
> http://www.bharat.gov.in/knowindia/national_symbols.php


चाचा जी मैं भी यही साईट देख रहा हूँ/
इसमें अशोक स्तम्भ को राजकीय प्रतीक लिखा गया है/
तो राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह यानी के national emblem of India क्या है?
मैं अब थोड़ा कन्फुज हो रहा हूँ/

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा जी मैं भी यही साईट देख रहा हूँ/
> इसमें अशोक स्तम्भ को राजकीय प्रतीक लिखा गया है/
> तो राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह यानी के national emblem of India क्या है?
> मैं अब थोड़ा कन्फुज हो रहा हूँ/


*सही कहा दर्कुला जी
आपने बिलकुल सही पकड़ा*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *सुशिल जी जरा आप भी
> भारत सरकार की इस वेबसाइट का अवलोकन करे
> जो लिंक मैंने दिया है
> केवल वही पेज देखे
> और देखते है
> आप क्या नया पकड़ कर लाते है*


राजकीय प्रतीक

भारत का राजचिह्न सारनाथ स्थित अशोक के सिंह स्तंभ की अनुकृति है, जो सारनाथ के संग्रहालय में सुरक्षित है। मूल स्तंभ में शीर्ष पर चार सिंह हैं, जो एक-दूसरे की ओर पीठ किए हुए हैं। इसके नीचे घंटे के आकार के पदम के ऊपर एक चित्र वल्लरी में एक हाथी, चौकड़ी भरता हुआ एक घोड़ा, एक सांड तथा एक सिंह की उभरी हुई मूर्तियां हैं, इसके बीच-बीच में चक्र बने हुए हैं। एक ही पत्थर को काट कर बनाए गए इस सिंह स्तंभ के ऊपर 'धर्मचक्र' रखा हुआ है।

भारत सरकार ने यह चिन्ह 26 जनवरी, 1950 को अपनाया। इसमें केवल तीन सिंह दिखाई पड़ते हैं, चौथा दिखाई नही देता। पट्टी के मध्य में उभरी हुई नक्काशी में चक्र है, जिसके दाईं ओर एक सांड और बाईं ओर एक घोड़ा है। दाएं तथा बाएं छोरों पर अन्य चक्रों के किनारे हैं। आधार का पदम छोड़ दिया गया है। फलक के नीचे मुण्डकोपनिषद का सूत्र 'सत्यमेव जयते' देवनागरी लिपि में अंकित है, जिसका अर्थ है- 'सत्य की ही विजय होती है'।

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*India and Pakistan are two state not independent Nation * 
*मेरा कहने का मतलब बस इतना ही था 
की अब जो संविधान हमारा नहीं है
उस पर बहस क्यू ????
बहस उस पर क्यू नहीं
जो लागु नहीं हुआ
बहस उस सिस्टम के खिलाफ क्यू नहीं
जिसका रिमोट कही बाहर है ????
बहस उन बातो पर क्यू नहीं
जो भारत को एक पूर्ण रास्त्र बना सके ???
क्यू हम हर बार उस चाल में आ जाते है
और आपस में लड़ मरते है ????*

----------


## draculla

> आप सभी साफ़ साफ़ देख सकते हैं की जनाब 'अशोक की लाट ' के प्रयोग के बारे मैं कह रहे हैं .


पहले तो आप सभी यह जान ले की भारत का राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह अशोक स्तम्भ है/
जो सारनाथ स्थित अशोक के सिंह स्तंभ की अनुकृति है/
लेकिन यहाँ पर अशोक की लाट(पहले तो कोई मुझे इस लाट शब्द का मतलब बताए!) राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह बता रहे हैं/
पहले इस दुविधा को खत्म कीजिये/
PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

----------


## amar2007

http://www.bharat.gov.in/knowindia/state_emblem.php
भारत का राजचिह्न सारनाथ स्थित अशोक के सिंह स्तंभ की अनुकृति है, जो सारनाथ के संग्रहालय में सुरक्षित है। मूल स्तंभ में शीर्ष पर चार सिंह हैं, जो एक-दूसरे की ओर पीठ किए हुए हैं। इसके नीचे घंटे के आकार के पदम के ऊपर एक चित्र वल्लरी में एक हाथी, चौकड़ी भरता हुआ एक घोड़ा, एक सांड तथा एक सिंह की उभरी हुई मूर्तियां हैं, इसके बीच-बीच में चक्र बने हुए हैं। एक ही पत्थर को काट कर बनाए गए इस सिंह स्तंभ के ऊपर 'धर्मचक्र' रखा हुआ है।

भारत सरकार ने यह चिन्ह 26 जनवरी, 1950 को अपनाया। इसमें केवल तीन सिंह दिखाई पड़ते हैं, चौथा दिखाई नही देता। पट्टी के मध्य में उभरी हुई नक्काशी में चक्र है, जिसके दाईं ओर एक सांड और बाईं ओर एक घोड़ा है। दाएं तथा बाएं छोरों पर अन्य चक्रों के किनारे हैं। आधार का पदम छोड़ दिया गया है। फलक के नीचे मुण्डकोपनिषद का सूत्र 'सत्यमेव जयते' देवनागरी लिपि में अंकित है, जिसका अर्थ है- 'सत्य की ही विजय होती है'। 



ध्यान से देखिये की 'सत्यमेव जयते ' का होना जरूरी है राजकीय चिन्ह बन्ने के किये और उलटे  कमल को हटा दिया गया है 'अशोक के स्तम्भ' से.

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> राजकीय प्रतीक
> 
> भारत का राजचिह्न सारनाथ स्थित अशोक के सिंह स्तंभ की अनुकृति है, जो सारनाथ के संग्रहालय में सुरक्षित है। मूल स्तंभ में शीर्ष पर चार सिंह हैं, जो एक-दूसरे की ओर पीठ किए हुए हैं। इसके नीचे घंटे के आकार के पदम के ऊपर एक चित्र वल्लरी में एक हाथी, चौकड़ी भरता हुआ एक घोड़ा, एक सांड तथा एक सिंह की उभरी हुई मूर्तियां हैं, इसके बीच-बीच में चक्र बने हुए हैं। एक ही पत्थर को काट कर बनाए गए इस सिंह स्तंभ के ऊपर 'धर्मचक्र' रखा हुआ है।
> 
> भारत सरकार ने यह चिन्ह 26 जनवरी, 1950 को अपनाया। इसमें केवल तीन सिंह दिखाई पड़ते हैं, चौथा दिखाई नही देता। पट्टी के मध्य में उभरी हुई नक्काशी में चक्र है, जिसके दाईं ओर एक सांड और बाईं ओर एक घोड़ा है। दाएं तथा बाएं छोरों पर अन्य चक्रों के किनारे हैं। आधार का पदम छोड़ दिया गया है। फलक के नीचे मुण्डकोपनिषद का सूत्र 'सत्यमेव जयते' देवनागरी लिपि में अंकित है, जिसका अर्थ है- 'सत्य की ही विजय होती है'।


*सुशिल जी आपने कॉपी पेस्ट कर दिया
बात को समझा ही नहीं ???*

----------


## draculla

> *में ये पुचना चाहता हु की आप लोग वेदों के अपमान को क्यों सहन कर रहे हो 
> और राजनीती की बात क्यों कर रहे हो ... 
> जब हर आदमी समाज से निकलता हे तो ये गंदगी भी अपने समाज से ही निकली हे इस गंदगी को बहार करने का रास्ता निकालो ना की सूत्र पर आकर अपने राजनीती के विचार रखो .........*


मित्र यह बात वेद के अपमान से हटकर राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह पर आ गया है/
पहले इस मुद्दे को समझते हैं!

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> http://www.bharat.gov.in/knowindia/state_emblem.php
> भारत का राजचिह्न सारनाथ स्थित अशोक के सिंह स्तंभ की अनुकृति है, जो सारनाथ के संग्रहालय में सुरक्षित है। मूल स्तंभ में शीर्ष पर चार सिंह हैं, जो एक-दूसरे की ओर पीठ किए हुए हैं। इसके नीचे घंटे के आकार के पदम के ऊपर एक चित्र वल्लरी में एक हाथी, चौकड़ी भरता हुआ एक घोड़ा, एक सांड तथा एक सिंह की उभरी हुई मूर्तियां हैं, इसके बीच-बीच में चक्र बने हुए हैं। एक ही पत्थर को काट कर बनाए गए इस सिंह स्तंभ के ऊपर 'धर्मचक्र' रखा हुआ है।
> 
> भारत सरकार ने यह चिन्ह 26 जनवरी, 1950 को अपनाया। इसमें केवल तीन सिंह दिखाई पड़ते हैं, चौथा दिखाई नही देता। पट्टी के मध्य में उभरी हुई नक्काशी में चक्र है, जिसके दाईं ओर एक सांड और बाईं ओर एक घोड़ा है। दाएं तथा बाएं छोरों पर अन्य चक्रों के किनारे हैं। आधार का पदम छोड़ दिया गया है। फलक के नीचे मुण्डकोपनिषद का सूत्र 'सत्यमेव जयते' देवनागरी लिपि में अंकित है, जिसका अर्थ है- 'सत्य की ही विजय होती है'। 
> 
> 
> 
> ध्यान से देखिये की 'सत्यमेव जयते ' का होना जरूरी है राजकीय चिन्ह बन्ने के किये और उलटे  कमल को हटा दिया गया है 'अशोक के स्तम्भ' से.


*आप भी अमर जी 
आप से तो मुझे बड़ी उम्मीद थी 
आप जिस तरीके से बहस कर रहे थे 
मैंने सोचा आप तो कम से कम 
वो बात नोट कर लेंगे 
जो बताना मैं चाहता हूँ*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> मित्र यह बात वेद के अपमान से हटकर राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह पर आ गया है/
> पहले इस मुद्दे को समझते हैं!


*द्रकुला भाई .........
रास्त्र होगा तो चिन्ह होगा
अभी तक आपके या बात समझ में नहीं आई*

----------


## draculla

*चन्दन जी और अमर जी अब आप मुझे अशोक की लाट का मतलब बताइए/*

----------


## draculla

> *द्रकुला भाई .........
> रास्त्र होगा तो चिन्ह होगा
> अभी तक आपके या बात समझ में नहीं आई*


यानी आपका कहना है भारत एक राष्ट्र नहीं बल्कि राज्य है!

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *चन्दन जी और अमर जी अब आप मुझे अशोक की लाट का मतलब बताइए/*


*लाट का शाब्दिक अर्थ है
मीनार या स्तम्भ*

----------


## amar2007

मेरी प्रविष्टी का अर्थ है की अगर अशोक  स्तम्भ पूरा लिया जाता है तो वो रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह  नहीं माना जायेगा जैसा की पत्रिका में उलटे कमल के साथ दिखाया गया है . उल्टा कमल रसतिया चिन्ह में सामिल नहीं है .

----------


## sushilnkt

> *सुशिल जी आपने कॉपी पेस्ट कर दिया
> बात को समझा ही नहीं ???*


चाचा में आप की बात को समज गया हु 
और ये भी समज गया हु जो बहस हो रही हे 
वो वेदों के अपमान की हे ना राजकीय प्रतीक की

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> यानी आपका कहना है भारत एक राष्ट्र नहीं बल्कि राज्य है!


 *  India and Pakistan are two state not independent Nation
    मेरा कहने का मतलब बस इतना ही था
    की अब जो संविधान हमारा नहीं है
    उस पर बहस क्यू ????
    बहस उस पर क्यू नहीं
    जो लागु नहीं हुआ
    बहस उस सिस्टम के खिलाफ क्यू नहीं
 जिसका रिमोट कही बाहर है ????
    बहस उन बातो पर क्यू नहीं
    जो भारत को एक पूर्ण रास्त्र बना सके ???
    क्यू हम हर बार उस चाल में आ जाते है
    और आपस में लड़ मरते है ???? 
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा में आप की बात को समज गया हु 
> और ये भी समज गया हु जो बहस हो रही हे 
> वो वेदों के अपमान की हे ना राजकीय प्रतीक की


राजकीय
*अब पकड़ा ?????*

----------


## amar2007

चाचा जी मैं जो कह रहा हूँ , ऐसा हाई कोर्ट ने पिछले महीने ही कहा है ऐसे ही एक विवाद में.

----------


## sushilnkt

> *द्रकुला भाई .........
> रास्त्र होगा तो चिन्ह होगा
> अभी तक आपके या बात समझ में नहीं आई*


चाचा ये बात मेरे तो समज में आगई हे 
की ये एक राजकीय प्रतीक  ना की राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह  .............

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> मेरी प्रविष्टी का अर्थ है की अगर अशोक  स्तम्भ पूरा लिया जाता है तो वो रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह  नहीं माना जायेगा जैसा की पत्रिका में उलटे कमल के साथ दिखाया गया है . उल्टा कमल रसतिया चिन्ह में सामिल नहीं है .


*अमर जी आप कुछ समझे की नहीं ????
क्या इस बात पर सुप्रीम कोर्ट 
या हाई कोर्ट जा सकते है ???
की 
भारत की सरकारी वेबसाइट पर रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह की जगह राजकीय चिन्ह क्यू लिखा गया है ?????*

----------


## draculla

> *लाट का शाब्दिक अर्थ है
> मीनार या स्तम्भ*


बहुत अच्छा तो फिर हमें इस साईट के पूछना चाहिए की राजकीय चिन्ह का क्या मतलब है?
यदि कोई यहाँ मुझे समझा सके तो बढ़िया रहेगा/
इस साईट में 
    राष्ट्रीय ध्वज
    राष्ट्रीय पक्षी
    राष्ट्रीय पुष्प
    राष्ट्रीय पेड़
    राष्ट्र–गान
    राष्ट्रीय नदी
    भारत का राष्ट्रीय जलीय जीव

    राजकीय प्रतीक
    राष्ट्रीय पंचांग
    राष्ट्रीय पशु
    राष्ट्रीय गीत
    राष्ट्रीय फल
    राष्ट्रीय खेल
    मुद्रा चिन्ह

के संग्रह को राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह कहा है/

----------


## amar2007

> राजकीय
> *अब पकड़ा ?????*


मैं जान रहा था की आप क्या कहना चाह रहे थे पर बहस सूत्र को ध्यान मैं रखकर हो रही है .

----------


## sushilnkt

> राजकीय
> *अब पकड़ा ?????*


 चाचा अब उस विवाद की बात करते हे जिस के उदेश्य से ये सूत्र का निर्माण किया गया हे 
वेदों के अपमान की बात

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी आप कुछ समझे की नहीं ????
> क्या इस बात पर सुप्रीम कोर्ट 
> या हाई कोर्ट जा सकते है ???
> की 
> भारत की सरकारी वेबसाइट पर रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह की जगह राजकीय चिन्ह क्यू लिखा गया है ?????*


चाचा जी 'अशोक की लाट ' राजकीय चिन्ह नहीं है  बल्कि राजकीय चिन्ह अशोका की लाट से लिया गया है , अगर आप इसे इस तरह से देखना चाहते हैं तो .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *लाट का शाब्दिक अर्थ है
> मीनार या स्तम्भ*


जी हाँ ओर यही
पीत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता। बावजूद इसके प्रदेश सरकार एवं उसक वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों के संरक्षण में यह पत्रिका खुलेआम उपरोक्त नियमों-कानूनों की धज्जियाँ उड़ाते हुए। ‘अशोक की लाट का प्रयोग धड़ल्ले से कर रही है।  


आपलोगो ने कभी ईसका सरकारी काम के अलावा ऊपयोग देखा है क्या, आपका उत्तर होगा नही, क्योंकि YE पूर्ण बेन है

----------


## draculla

ऐसी ही एक विवाद राष्ट्रीय भाषा को लेकर भी है/
कहा जाता है की हिंदी भारत की राष्ट्र भाषा नहीं है और इस साईट में राष्ट्र भाषा का जिक्र नहीं हुआ है/
तो क्या हमें मान लेना चाहिए की हिंदी हमारी राष्ट्र भाषा नहीं है!
तो मेरा सवाल है की हमारे देश का कोई राष्ट्र भाषा है या नहीं?

----------


## sushilnkt

> मैं जान रहा था की आप क्या कहना चाह रहे थे पर बहस सूत्र को ध्यान मैं रखकर हो रही है .


अमर बाबु में आप से पूछना चाहता हु की वेदों का अपमान आप भी सहन कर लो गे क्या .... 
जब आप को कोई गाली दे और चुप रहे ये बात मेरे तो हजम होती नहीं हे ............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाचा अब उस विवाद की बात करते हे जिस के उदेश्य से ये सूत्र का निर्माण किया गया हे 
> वेदों के अपमान की बात


ये अमर जी के बस की बात नहि है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा जी 'अशोक की लाट ' राजकीय चिन्ह नहीं है  बल्कि राजकीय चिन्ह अशोका की लाट से लिया गया है , अगर आप इसे इस तरह से देखना चाहते हैं तो .


*मैं सिर्फ राजकीय शब्द के उपयोग की बात कर रहा हूँ
जब सब राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह है तो केवल यही एक राजकीय क्यू है ??????
लाट और अशोक चिन्ह मेरी बहस का मुद्दा नहीं है ???
क्या आप इस बात पर
भारत सरकार को कोर्ट में घसीट सकते है ?????*

----------


## sushilnkt

> ऐसी ही एक विवाद राष्ट्रीय भाषा को लेकर भी है/
> कहा जाता है की हिंदी भारत की राष्ट्र भाषा नहीं है और इस साईट में राष्ट्र भाषा का जिक्र नहीं हुआ है/
> तो क्या हमें मान लेना चाहिए की हिंदी हमारी राष्ट्र भाषा नहीं है!
> तो मेरा सवाल है की हमारे देश का कोई रस्तर भाषा है या नहीं?


अब लगता हे की इस विषय का कुछ नहीं हो सकता हे आप सब वेदों को मान तो दिलाते नहीं हो आप का कुछ नहीं हो सकता हे क्यों की आप भी तो उन राजनेता की तरह हो .... जो बात को बड़ा चड़ा कर बोलते हे .......

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> ऐसी ही एक विवाद राष्ट्रीय भाषा को लेकर भी है/
> कहा जाता है की हिंदी भारत की राष्ट्र भाषा नहीं है और इस साईट में राष्ट्र भाषा का जिक्र नहीं हुआ है/
> तो क्या हमें मान लेना चाहिए की हिंदी हमारी राष्ट्र भाषा नहीं है!
> तो मेरा सवाल है की हमारे देश का कोई राष्ट्र भाषा है या नहीं?


*आपकी जानकारी बिलकुल सही है
ड्राकुला जी
जिसे हम भारत की रास्त्र भाषा कहते है अथवा मानते है
भारत सरकार के किसी भी सरकारी दस्तावेज़ में उसका उल्लेख नहीं है*

----------


## draculla

> जी हाँ ओर यही
> पीत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता। बावजूद इसके प्रदेश सरकार एवं उसक वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों के संरक्षण में यह पत्रिका खुलेआम उपरोक्त नियमों-कानूनों की धज्जियाँ उड़ाते हुए। ‘अशोक की लाट का प्रयोग धड़ल्ले से कर रही है।  
> 
> 
> आपलोगो ने कभी ईसका सरकारी काम के अलावा ऊपयोग देखा है क्या, आपका उत्तर होगा नही, क्योंकि YE पूर्ण बेन है


यदि सिर्फ स्तम्भ है तो कोई बात नहीं मित्र इसका कोई भी इस्तेमाल कर सकता है/
लेकिन यदि साथ में सत्यमेव जयते भी लिखा है तो यह जरुर अनुचित कार्य है/
वेद के अपमान पर मैं क्या कहूँ मित्र यह तो हमारे देश का फेशन बन गया है/
अपनी संस्कृति को छोटा समझने में हम अपनी शान समझने लगे हैं/
इसका तो बस एक ही उपाय है या तो विरोध या फिर वोट!
अब आपको तय करना है की आप कौन सा रास्ता चुनते हैं/

----------


## draculla

> *आपकी जानकारी बिलकुल सही है
> ड्राकुला जी
> जिसे हम भारत की रास्त्र भाषा कहते है अथवा मानते है
> भारत सरकार के किसी भी सरकारी दस्तावेज़ में उसका उल्लेख नहीं है*


तो चलिए इस साईट से हम विषय पर सवाल पूछते हैं!
इस साईट के इंग्लिश वर्जन में हमारी राय पूछी गयी है/
हम इसमें अपना सवाल भी कर सकते हैं/
क्या विचार है?

----------


## sushilnkt

*जब तक इंडिया में ये आरक्षण और भष्टाचार हे जब तक हम लोगो का कुछ नहीं हो सकता हे जब बात चल रही थी वेदों की और बिच में ला दी अपनी राजनीती ........ हो लिया तुम सब का विकाश ... जियो जेसे जीना हे ... जब आप को कोई गलत बोलता हे तब तो आप उसकी सिकायत कर के उस को बेन करा देते हो तब आप में कहा से आजा हे होसला ... और अब क्या पानी हे तुमारी नसों में ...*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> अब लगता हे की इस विषय का कुछ नहीं हो सकता हे आप सब वेदों को मान तो दिलाते नहीं हो आप का कुछ नहीं हो सकता हे क्यों की आप भी तो उन राजनेता की तरह हो .... जो बात को बड़ा चड़ा कर बोलते हे .......


*सुशिल जी वेद जितने आपको प्रिय है
उतना ही लगाव हम सबको उनसे है
वो ही वास्तव में हमारी सांस्कृतिक विरासत है
लेकिन आप केवल बातो का उपरी स्तर देख रहे है
ये नहीं देख रहे के इस बात की गहराई कहा है ???
और उसी निति का शिकार हो रहे है
जिस निति के कारन हम १०० साल गुलाम रहे
और आज भी वो वही चाल चल रहे है*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*क्या हुआ अमर जी
मेरी बात का कोई जवाब है क्या आपके पास????*




> *मैं सिर्फ राजकीय शब्द के उपयोग की बात कर रहा हूँ
> जब सब राष्ट्रीय चिन्ह है तो केवल यही एक राजकीय क्यू है ??????
> लाट और अशोक चिन्ह मेरी बहस का मुद्दा नहीं है ???
> क्या आप इस बात पर
> भारत सरकार को कोर्ट में घसीट सकते है ?????*

----------


## draculla

> *जब तक इंडिया में ये आरक्षण और भष्टाचार हे जब तक हम लोगो का कुछ नहीं हो सकता हे जब बात चल रही थी वेदों की और बिच में ला दी अपनी राजनीती ........ हो लिया तुम सब का विकाश ... जियो जेसे जीना हे ... जब आप को कोई गलत बोलता हे तब तो आप उसकी सिकायत कर के उस को बेन करा देते हो तब आप में कहा से आजा हे होसला ... और अब क्या पानी हे तुमारी नसों में ...*


भाई मैंने इस पर अपना जबाब दे दिया है/
अब आप खुद ये तय कर सकते हैं/
आपको कौन सा रास्ता चुनना है!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाचा जी 'अशोक की लाट ' राजकीय चिन्ह नहीं है  बल्कि राजकीय चिन्ह अशोका की लाट से लिया गया है , अगर आप इसे इस तरह से देखना चाहते हैं तो .





> *आप भी अमर जी 
> आप से तो मुझे बड़ी उम्मीद थी 
> आप जिस तरीके से बहस कर रहे थे 
> मैंने सोचा आप तो कम से कम 
> वो बात नोट कर लेंगे 
> जो बताना मैं चाहता हूँ*





> यदि सिर्फ स्तम्भ है तो कोई बात नहीं मित्र इसका कोई भी इस्तेमाल कर सकता है/
> लेकिन यदि साथ में सत्यमेव जयते भी लिखा है तो यह जरुर अनुचित कार्य है/
> वेद के अपमान पर मैं क्या कहूँ मित्र यह तो हमारे देश का फेशन बन गया है/
> अपनी संस्कृति को छोटा समझने में हम अपनी शान समझने लगे हैं/
> इसका तो बस एक ही उपाय है या तो विरोध या फिर वोट!
> अब आपको तय करना है की आप कौन सा रास्ता चुनते हैं/


मित्र आपबीलकुल अनजानी बात बोल रहे है , असोक स्तम्भ के सतमेव ज्यते को हटा कर उसपे कोई ओर चित्र लगा के व्यवसायिक उपयोग मैं लाना गेरकानूनी घोर अपराध है, आप तो मिलते ही रहेगे मुझसे, मेरी बातों की जांच करवा लेना

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> *जब तक इंडिया में ये आरक्षण और भष्टाचार हे जब तक हम लोगो का कुछ नहीं हो सकता हे जब बात चल रही थी वेदों की और बिच में ला दी अपनी राजनीती ........ हो लिया तुम सब का विकाश ... जियो जेसे जीना हे ... जब आप को कोई गलत बोलता हे तब तो आप उसकी सिकायत कर के उस को बेन करा देते हो तब आप में कहा से आजा हे होसला ... और अब क्या पानी हे तुमारी नसों में ...*


*सुशिल जी रगों में दोड़ते फिरने के हम नहीं कायल
जो आँख से ना टपका वो लहू क्या है ??*

----------


## amar2007

> जी हाँ ओर यही
> पीत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता। बावजूद इसके प्रदेश सरकार एवं उसक वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों के संरक्षण में यह पत्रिका खुलेआम उपरोक्त नियमों-कानूनों की धज्जियाँ उड़ाते हुए। ‘अशोक की लाट का प्रयोग धड़ल्ले से कर रही है।  
> 
> 
> आपलोगो ने कभी ईसका सरकारी काम के अलावा ऊपयोग देखा है क्या, आपका उत्तर होगा नही, क्योंकि YE पूर्ण बेन है


फिर वही बात!!! कहाँ प्रतिबंधित किया गया है, दिखाऊ तो सही ! या अपने आप ही कर दिया ! जब 'अशोक की लाट' और राजकीय चिन्ह मैं अन्तर बता दिया गया है तो क्यों व्यर्थ बहस कर रहे हो  ? देखना है उत्तरप्रदेश के गव्वों मैं जाओ , जहाँ सम्राट अशोक के वंशज अभी रह रहे हैं और हर महीने कोई न कोई नयी लाट का निर्माण  करते हैं और लोकार्पण के मौके पर  जिला न्यायाधीश को बुलाते हैं . उनके घरों की छतों पर भी मिल जायेगा .

----------


## sushilnkt

> *सुशिल जी वेद जितने आपको प्रिय है
> उतना ही लगाव हम सबको उनसे है
> वो ही वास्तव में हमारी सांस्कृतिक विरासत है
> लेकिन आप केवल बातो का उपरी स्तर देख रहे है
> ये नहीं देख रहे के इस बात की गहराई कहा है ???
> और उसी निति का शिकार हो रहे है
> जिस निति के कारन हम १०० साल गुलाम रहे
> और आज भी वो वही चाल चल रहे है*


चाचा में ना तो जात मान ता हु ना ही पात फिर क्यों अपने फायदे के लिए लोग राजनीती का सहरा लेते हे 
क्या हम कोई ऐसा काम नहीं कर सकते हे की निसब को बंद किया जा सके

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा में ना तो जात मान ता हु ना ही पात फिर क्यों अपने फायदे के लिए लोग राजनीती का सहरा लेते हे 
> क्या हम कोई ऐसा काम नहीं कर सकते हे की निसब को बंद किया जा सके


*क्रांति खून मांगती है
प्रियवर .............*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *सुशिल जी रगों में दोड़ते फिरने के हम नहीं कायल
> जो आँख से ना टपका वो लहू क्या है ??*


चाचा दिल तो करता हे की सभी उनलोगों को एक एक करके मोत के घाट उतार दू जो भारत में रहकर भारत के खिलाफ काम करते हे 
क्या करू अकेला चना कभी भाड़ नहीं फोड़ सकता हे

----------


## amar2007

> *क्या हुआ अमर जी
> मेरी बात का कोई जवाब है क्या आपके पास????*


क्यों नहीं !!! जल्दी ही याचिका दायर की जाएगी , बस सामर्थ्य इकट्ठा होने भर की देर है . अगर आप कुछ योगदान दे सकें तो प्रस्ताव रखें .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र वेदो का JO अपमान मायावती सरकार ने किया है क्या वो सही है, जो बाते लिखी है क्या वो सही है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

sir i want to know that u wrote National word before all the symbols except Emblem 
can we Indian Know Why???? 

*ये भेजा है मैंने उस साईट पर*

----------


## sushilnkt

> *क्रांति खून मांगती है
> प्रियवर .............*


* जब हमने उठा लिया मोत कफ़न का 
तो खून से केसा डरना यारो ..
जब होसला हे जबात में 
तो मोत से केसा भाग
ना यारो ...*

----------


## amar2007

> *क्रांति खून मांगती है
> प्रियवर .............*


सही कहा और इसीलिए  लोग चाहते हैं की क्रन्तिकारी उनके घर नहीं पडोसी के घर पैदा हो !

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> सही कहा और इसीलिए  लोग चाहते हैं की क्रन्तिकारी उनके घर नहीं पडोसी के घर पैदा हो !


*आपकी बात से मैं १००% सहमत हूँ
क्यू की हम लोगो की मानसिकता ही उसी प्रकार की बना दी गयी है
वो कहते है ना कि
अगर किसी देश को धीरे धीरे ख़तम करना हो बिना हथियारों के
तो उसकी सांस्कृतिक विरासत उनसे छीन लो
और इस प्रकार छीनो की उनको पता भी ना चले
और यही हो रहा है*

----------


## sushilnkt

*होसले होता हे तो बुल्दिया अपने आप मिलती हे 
दोस्त अगर साथ होता हे तो जीने का मुकाम मिलता हे*

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र वेदो का JO अपमान मायावती सरकार ने किया है क्या वो सही है, जो बाते लिखी है क्या वो सही है


मायावती सर्कार  ने वेदों का अपमान नहीं लिया बल्कि पत्रिका के लेखक ने किया. मायावती सरकार ने वो उस पत्रिका पर प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया है .

अगर मैं कहूं की तुलसीदास ने नारी का अपमान किया है तो मानोगे ?

----------


## draculla

> sir i want to know that u wrote National word before all the symbols except Emblem 
> can we Indian Know Why???? 
> 
> *ये भेजा है मैंने उस साईट पर*


मैं प्रश्न पूछ रहा हूँ तो जा नहीं रही है/
बता रहा है की मेरे सन्देश भेजने में गलती है/

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*जहाँ तक वेदों के अपमान की बात है .........
ये बहुत ही निंदनीय कार्य किया गया है
अगर आप किसी धर्म की अच्छाई नहीं अपना सकते तो
कम से कम उसकी बुरे तो ना करे
इस कार्य के लिए जितनी निंदा की जाए कम है
इसका फल भी आने वाले कुछ ही समय में उनको देखना पड़ेगा*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*यहाँ भेजो
और किसी एक रेडियो बटन पर क्लिक कर दो* 
http://india.gov.in/knowindia/national_symbols.php

----------


## amar2007

> *जहाँ तक वेदों के अपमान की बात है .........
> ये बहुत ही निंदनीय कार्य किया गया है
> अगर आप किसी धर्म की अच्छाई नहीं अपना सकते तो
> कम से कम उसकी बुरे तो ना करे
> इस कार्य के लिए जितनी निंदा की जाए कम है
> इसका फल भी आने वाले कुछ ही समय में उनको देखना पड़ेगा*


मुझे लगता है कि पत्रिका के लेखक ने वेदों का प्रमाणिक भाष्य नहीं पढ़ा , तभी ऐसी अनर्गल बातें लिखी थीं . लेखक को अदालत में घसीटकर उससे कहना चाहिए कि अपनी बात साबित करे या सजा भोगने को तैयार हो जाये.

----------


## sushilnkt

> मैं प्रश्न पूछ रहा हूँ तो जा नहीं रही है/
> बता रहा है की मेरे सन्देश भेजने में गलती है/


आप का पर्सन में पुचा दिया हे

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> मुझे लगता है कि पत्रिका के लेखक ने वेदों का प्रमाणिक भाष्य नहीं पढ़ा , तभी ऐसी अनर्गल बातें लिखी थीं . लेखक को अदालत में घसीटकर उससे कहना चाहिए कि अपनी बात साबित करे या सजा भोगने को तैयार हो जाये.


*अमर जी आप समझे नहीं
राजनीती में "साम दाम दंड और भेद"
ये चार नीतिया सर्वोपरि है
और इनके आगे सारी बाते गौण है
अगर इनके खिलाफ कुछ कार्यवाही होती
तो आजकल जो विज्ञापन आप टीवी पर देख रहे है
मायावती के वो कैसे देख पाते ???
शासन की नीति है
गरीब को गरीब रहेने दो
उसे ज्ञान मत दो
और अगर देना ही पड़े तो
बस इतना दो
की उसकी सोच
केवल उसके घर की चारदीवारी में ही सिमित रहे*

----------


## draculla

> *यहाँ भेजो
> और किसी एक रेडियो बटन पर क्लिक कर दो* 
> http://india.gov.in/knowindia/national_symbols.php



हाँ बाद में मैंने यही तरीका अपनाया है/
धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> आप का पर्सन में पुचा दिया हे


क्या आपने अपना मेल आइ० डी० दिया है/
यदि नहीं तो आपको उत्तर कैसे मिलेगा?

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*अब चौपाल पर चला जाये ?????*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> क्या आपने अपना मेल आइ० डी० दिया है/
> यदि नहीं तो आपको उत्तर कैसे मिलेगा?


*मेल आई डी
कितना भी डाल लो
जवाब नहीं आएगा
मैं कलाम साहब को जब वो राष्ट्रपति थे कई बार मेल कर चूका हूँ
कोई जवाब नहीं आया*

----------


## Black Pearl

dosto mobile se log in hu isliye roman k liye maafi chahta hu, ab baat jab rastriy prateeko ki ho rahi hai to socha ye bhi bta hi du, aaj dainik jaagran me aaya hai ki "rTI K ANUSAR MAANGI GAYI SUCHNA PAR SARKAAR KO YE BHI PTA NAHI HAI KI BHARAT KA ASLI NAAM KYA HAI- BHARAT-INDIA- YA FIR HINDUSTAAN"

----------


## draculla

> dosto mobile se log in hu isliye roman k liye maafi chahta hu, ab baat jab rastriy prateeko ki ho rahi hai to socha ye bhi bta hi du, aaj dainik jaagran me aaya hai ki "rTI K ANUSAR MAANGI GAYI SUCHNA PAR SARKAAR KO YE BHI PTA NAHI HAI KI BHARAT KA ASLI NAAM KYA HAI- BHARAT-INDIA- YA FIR HINDUSTAAN"


मित्र जहाँ तक मुझे मालीम है/
हमारे देश का आधिकारिक नाम गणराज्य भारत(Republic of India) है/
ओलम्पिक में तो मैंने यही देखा और सुना है/

----------


## draculla

> *मेल आई डी
> कितना भी डाल लो
> जवाब नहीं आएगा
> मैं कलाम साहब को जब वो राष्ट्रपति थे कई बार मेल कर चूका हूँ
> कोई जवाब नहीं आया*


RTI की कोई साईट है या नहीं!

----------


## mantu007

> *मेल आई डी
> कितना भी डाल लो
> जवाब नहीं आएगा
> मैं कलाम साहब को जब वो राष्ट्रपति थे कई बार मेल कर चूका हूँ
> कोई जवाब नहीं आया*


आपको निचे का कोई नजर नहीं आया सीधे चले गए राष्ट्रपति से पूछने  . वहाँ से कोई जवाब आता है क्या ?????????????

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> भारत का असली नाम 'भारत' है और अंग्रेजी मैं उसे 'India ' कहा जाता है .


*ये इण्डिया भी ईस्ट इण्डिया कम्पनी के कारण हुआ है*

----------


## rajgaram

बहुत अछा किया है दोस्त लगे रहो लोगो को जागरूक करने के लिए धन्यवाद /जहाँ तक साशन की बात ही तो मैंने कई सरकारे देखि लेकिन आजतक 
कल्याण सिंह के समय जैसा सुशां नहीं देखा वह क्या दिन थे हर और रामराज्य था /काश वही समय दौबारा लौट कर आ जाये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मायावती सर्कार  ने वेदों का अपमान नहीं लिया बल्कि पत्रिका के लेखक ने किया. मायावती सरकार ने वो उस पत्रिका पर प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया है .
> 
> अगर मैं कहूं की तुलसीदास ने नारी का अपमान किया है तो मानोगे ?



*यह पत्रिका बहुजन समाज पार्टी की नीतियों और विचारधारा की पोषक मानी जाती है और उसे मायावती सरकार का संरक्षण प्राप्त है. पत्रिका के संपादक डॉक्टर राजीव रत्न बहुजन समाज पार्टी के एक वरिष्ठ नेता पारस नाथ मौर्य के पुत्र हैं. और पारसनाथ मौर्य मुख्यमंत्री मायावती के करीबी माने जाते हैं.उन्हें राज्य पिछड़ा वर्ग आयोग का अध्यक्ष बनाकर मंत्री का दर्जा दिया गया है.
इस पत्रिका के सम्पादक डॉ0 राजीव रत्न अपनी इस पत्रिका के विशेष संरक्षकों में मायावती मंत्रिमण्डल के पांच वरिष्ठ मंत्रियों क्रमशः स्वामी प्रसाद मौर्य (प्रदेश बसपा के अध्यक्ष भी हैं।), बाबू सिंह कुशवाहा, पारसनाथ मौर्य, नसीमुद्दीन सिद्दकी, एवं दद्दू प्रसाद का नाम बहुत ही गर्व के साथ घोषित करते हैं। पत्रिका का तो यहाँ तक दावा है कि पत्रिका का प्रकाशन व्यवसायिक न होकर पूर्ण रूप से बहुजन आंदोलन को राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर जन-जन तक पहुँचानें एवं बुद्ध के विचारों के प्रचार-प्रसार के लिए किया जा रहा है। बावजूद इसके पत्रिका के इसी अंक में कानपुर विकास प्राधिकरण, मुरादाबाद विकास प्रधिकरण, आवास बन्धु-आवास एवं शहरी नियोजन विभाग, नगर निगम- कानपुर, नगर पंचायत- जलालपुर-बिजनौर एवं अन्य कई स्थानों के लाखों रूपयों का विज्ञापन छपा हुआ है। जाहिर है बसपाई मिशन में जी-जान से लगी इस पत्रिका को लाखों रूपयों का विज्ञापन देकर बसपा सरकार ही इसे इसे फलनें-फूलनें का मार्ग सुगमता पूर्वक उपलब्ध करा रही है। इस पत्रिका के कथनी-करनी का एक शर्मनाक तथ्य तो यह भी है कि पत्रिका के सम्पादक जहाँ यह दावा करते थक नहीं रहे हैं कि पत्रिका का उद्देश्य व्यवसायिक नही है, वहीं पत्रिका के इसी अंक के पृष्ठ संख्या- 29 पर सम्पादक की तरफ से एक सूचना प्रकाशित की गई है कि- ‘अम्बेडकर टुडे’ पत्रिका के जिन कार्ड धारकों के कार्ड की वैद्यता समाप्त हो गई है या फिर जो लोग पत्रिका का कार्ड चाहते हैं वे पांच सौ रूपये का बैंक ड्राफ्ट या फिर पोस्टल आर्डर ‘अम्बेडकर टुडे’ के नाम देकर कार्ड प्राप्त कर सकते हैं।*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मायावती सर्कार  ने वेदों का अपमान नहीं लिया बल्कि पत्रिका के लेखक ने किया. मायावती सरकार ने वो उस पत्रिका पर प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया है .
> 
> अगर मैं कहूं की तुलसीदास ने नारी का अपमान किया है तो मानोगे ?


,* देखे bbc की रिपोर्ट

http://www.bbc.co.uk/hindi/india/201...r_mag_va.shtml

रामदत्त त्रिपाठी

बीबीसी संवाददाता, लखनऊ
अंबेडकर टुडे’ पत्रिका में कथित तौर पर वैदिक हिंदू धर्म और देवी देवताओं के बारे में गाली गलौज और आपत्तिजनक लेख छापे जाने का मामला तूल पकड़ता जा रहा है.

मायावती सरकार ने पत्रिका की प्रतियाँ ज़ब्त करके सीआईडी जांच बिठा दी है. लेकिन लोग इससे संतुष्ट नहीं हैं. लोगों को लगता है कि यह मामले को दबाने का प्रयास है.

अब एक वरिष्ठ पुलिस अधिकारी अमिताभ ठाकुर ने पुलिस महानिदेशक को पत्र लिखकर माँग कि है कि इस तरह के लेख के प्रकाशन को आपराधिक गतिविधि मानते हुए दोषियों के खिलाफ़ कड़े क़ानूनी कदम उठाए जाएँ.
उन्होंने लिखा है, “अंबेडकर टुडे पत्रिका में जिस प्रकार की अशोभनीय और गंदी भाषा का प्रयोग किया गया है वह गलत है और एक प्रकार से आपराधिक कृत्य है. मैंने यह कहा है कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को अपनी वेदना और विचार व्यक्त करने का अधिकार है लेकिन इस प्रकार से किसी धर्म , किसी समाज और संप्रदाय के लिए गालीयुक्त भाषा का प्रयोग करना स्वीकार्य नहीं है.”

हिंदू धर्म पर टिप्पणी

अंबेडकर टुडे पत्रिका सत्तारूढ़ बहुजन समाज पार्टी की नीतियों और विचारधारा की पोषक मानी जाती है और उसे सरकार का संरक्षण प्राप्त है.

इस पत्रिका के संपादक डॉक्टर राजीव रत्न सत्तारूढ़ बहुजन समाज पार्टी के एक वरिष्ठ नेता पारस नाथ मौर्य नेता के पुत्र हैं. मौर्य मुख्यमंत्री मायावती के करीबी माने जाते हैं.

उन्हें राज्य पिछड़ा वर्ग आयोग का अध्यक्ष बनाकर मंत्री का दर्जा दिया गया है.पत्रिका के मई अंक में ‘वैदिक ब्राह्मण और उसका धर्म’ शीर्षक से एक लेख छपा है जिसके लेखक हैं मध्य प्रदेश के मुरैना जनपद अश्विनी कुमार शाक्य.
इस लेख में हिंदू धर्म और देवी देवताओं के बारे में अनेक आपत्तिजनक बातें छपी हैं. उसकी भाषा भी काफ़ी अभद्र और गालीगलौज वाली है.

एक स्थानीय सांध्य दैनिक ने जैसे ही इस लेख के बारे में खबर छापी सरकार एकदम से चौकन्नी हो गई.

सरकार की तरफ़ से एक विज्ञप्ति जारी करके कहा गया है कि मामले की गंभीरता को देखते हुए जांच सीआईडी को दे दी गई है.
सरकार ने जौनपुर के जिला मजिस्ट्रेट को पत्रिका कि सभी प्रतियाँ जब्त करने और उसका शीर्षक रद्द निरस्त करने के लिए भी निर्देश दिया. सरकार का कहना है कि पत्रिका के संपादक डाक्टर राजीव रत्न ने लिखित सफाई दी है कि बीमार होने के कारण वह इस अंक में छपे सभी लेख नहीं पढ़ पाए थे.

सरकार के मुताबिक पत्रिका के संपादक ने लेख को एक साज़िश करार देते हुए स्वयं ही सीआईडी जांच की मांग की थी.
यह सब कुल मिलाकर यही दर्शाता है कि पत्रिका के संपादक की सरकार पर कितनी पकड़ है.पत्रिका के संपादक और जौनपुर के ज़िला मजिस्ट्रेट से बात करने की कोशिश की गई. मगर दोनों ने फ़ोन नहीं उठाया.*

----------


## draculla

> मैंने पहले ही कहा की लेखक ने वेदों का सही भाष्य नहीं पढ़ा था इसलिए गलत लिखा.
> अब ये बताओ की* पुराणों और रामचरितमानस में जो गपोड़ों ने गप्पें लिखीं हैं* और महापुरुषों और इस देश की ८०% जनता को गाली दी है उसके बारे में क्या कहना चाहते हो और उसे रोकने के लिए नया सूत्र कब प्रारंभ कर रहे हो ?



एक मिनट मित्र मेरे लाल किये पंक्ति पर आप थोड़ा प्रकाश डाले?

----------


## kajal pandey

*इस सूत्र मे आब किसी नियामक जी को हस्तचेप करना आवश्यक हो गया है*

----------


## draculla

> *इस सूत्र मे आब किसी नियामक जी को हस्तचेप करना आवश्यक हो गया है*


दिया जी कोई झगड़ा नहीं हो रहा है/
आप भी शांत मन से बात रखे फिर देखिये हमें लाभ ही होगा/
हम चर्चा से क्यों डरते हैं!

----------


## amar2007

> एक मिनट मित्र मेरे लाल किये पंक्ति पर आप थोड़ा प्रकाश डाले?


 मैंने ऑरकुट के जो लिंक दिए हैं वहां जाएँ और आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो जायेगा . बस रामचरितमानस से एक संकेत दूंगा . कुछ ऐसा लिका है रामचरितमानस में :
सूद्र, गंवार , ढोल, पसु, नारी , सकल ताड़ना(दंड ) के अधिकारी |
ये पंक्ति साफ़- साफ़  देश की ८०% जनता को गाली दे रही है !

----------


## draculla

अजय जी आप आर्य समाज से संबंध रखते हैं/शायद इसीलिए आप एक ईश्वरवाद में ज्यादा विश्वास करते हैं/
आप भगवान के किसी रूप या अवतार में भी विश्व नहीं रखते होंगें/जिस कारण आप को महाभारत रामायण और रामचरित्रमानस जैसे महाकाव्य बनावटी लगती है/

----------


## amol05

> मैंने ऑरकुट के जो लिंक दिए हैं वहां जाएँ और आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो जायेगा . बस रामचरितमानस से एक संकेत दूंगा . कुछ ऐसा लिका है रामचरितमानस में :
> सूद्र, गंवार , ढोल, पसु, नारी , सकल ताड़ना(दंड ) के अधिकारी |
> ये पंक्ति साफ़- साफ़  देश की ८०% जनता को गाली दे रही है !



*अपने जो लिंक दिए है वहाँ पर सब एक जैसे अज्ञानी बठे है जिन्होंने वेदों में प्रयुक्त शब्दों  का गलत अर्थ अपने हिसाब से लगा रखा है तो हमति नजर में न तो आपका महत्व हा और न ही उन सब का*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> में सत्य की इज्ज़त करता हूँ , फिर वो चाहे जहाँ लिखा हो . इस सूत्र द्वारा आपका उद्देश्य वेदों को महिमामंडित करना नहीं बल्कि केवल और केवल मायावती सरकार के प्रति द्वेष फैलाना था .
> अगर वाकई में वेदों की इज्ज़त करते हो तो श्री रामचरितमानस के सूत्र में जाकर लिखो की रामचरित मानस में तुलसीदास ने कपोल कल्पनाएँ लिखी हैं जो वेद विरूद्ध भी हैं और रामचरितमानस वेदों के सुद्ध ज्ञान का अपमान करता है .


*एक मिनिट अमंर जी
आप बात को गलत दिशा में मोड़ रहे है
कुरुतियाँ और अन्द्विश्वास किस धर्म में नहीं होते ???
आप
वेदों और ग्रंथो की प्रमाणिकता पर आक्षेप लगा रहे है
वेदों और ग्रंथो को किसी प्रमाणिकता की अवश्यकत नहीं है
आप एक अलग विचारधारा (आर्य समाजी) की सोच रखते है
मैं एक जैन हूँ
लेकिन इसका मतलब ये तो नहीं
की मैं अपनी विचाधारा सब पर थोपू ??*

----------


## amol05

*तुम्हारे समाज में है कितने लोग? चंद लोग का एक समूह 
एक काम करो अपने समाज का एक सूत्र बनाओ हमारी फोरम पर साडी जानकारी दो अपने समाज के बारें में फिर तर्क वितर्क करेंगे तुमसे *

----------


## amol05

*आब कहाँ गायब हो गए अमर बाबु*

----------


## draculla

> मैंने ऑरकुट के जो लिंक दिए हैं वहां जाएँ और आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो जायेगा . बस रामचरितमानस से एक संकेत दूंगा . कुछ ऐसा लिका है रामचरितमानस में :
> सूद्र, गंवार , ढोल, पसु, नारी , सकल ताड़ना(दंड ) के अधिकारी |
> ये पंक्ति साफ़- साफ़  देश की ८०% जनता को गाली दे रही है !


भाई ये तो वे पंक्तियाँ है जिसका गलत गलत मतलब निकालकर ऐसे ग्रन्थ को बदनाम करने की साजिस की गयी है/
ऐसे पन्तियों को हाय लाइट कर के हमें हमेशा जतलाने की कोशिश की जाती है की हम कितने गिरे हुए हैं और हमारा स्वभाव भी ऐसा है की हम झ्नसे में आ जाते हैं/
भाई मैंने रामचरित्रमानस नहीं पढ़ी है/लेकिन ऐसे पंक्तियों का भावार्थ बहुत पढ़ा है/कहते हैं ना की जैसा चश्मा का रंग होगा दुनियाँ हमें वैसी ही दिखेगी/
मित्र तुलसीदास जी कोई हिंदी में PHD किये हुए नहीं थे जो हिंदी में शब्दों का सही चुनाव करते/रामचरित्रमानस की भाषा शायद ब्रज है/यह भाषा वैसे ही सुनने में थोड़ी रफ लगती है/
लेकिन इसका मतलब तो यह नहीं की हम शब्दों का गलत निकाल कर किसी को अपमानित करने की साजिस में फंस जाए/वह भी ऐसे व्यक्ति को जिसके बारे में हमें पूर्ण जानकारी नहीं है और ना ही प्रत्यक्ष रूप से हमने देखा है/

----------


## amol05

> दिया जी हो सकता है की मुझे प्रतिबंधित कर दिया जाये परन्तु सत्य की सीमा इस फोरम द्वारा निर्धारित नहीं होती है . मुझे नियामक जी पर पूरा विस्वास है की वो जो करेंगे , पचापात  रहित होकर करेंगे ..


*आप सत्य नहीं असत्य, बहस , जिद्दिपना और वाचालता की रह पर चल रहे है मित्र आप सिर्फ विवाद चाते है वो भी गलत आप सूत्र बनाओ और अपने समाज के बारें सबको बताओ फिर हम आपके समाज के बारें में आपको बतायेगे*

----------


## amar2007

> *एक मिनिट अमंर जी
> आप बात को गलत दिशा में मोड़ रहे है
> कुरुतियाँ और अन्द्विश्वास किस धर्म में नहीं होते ???
> आप
> वेदों और ग्रंथो की प्रमाणिकता पर आक्षेप लगा रहे है
> वेदों और ग्रंथो को किसी प्रमाणिकता की अवश्यकत नहीं है
> आप एक अलग विचारधारा (आर्य समाजी) की सोच रखते है
> मैं एक जैन हूँ
> लेकिन इसका मतलब ये तो नहीं
> की मैं अपनी विचाधारा सब पर थोपू ??*


में किसी पर अपनी विचारधारा नहीं थोप रहा हूँ . पर आप अपनी अस्स्था के नाम पर न तो किसी महापुरुष का अपमान कर सकते हैं और न बहुजन को गाली दे सकते हैं .

----------


## amar2007

> भाई ये तो वे पंक्तियाँ है जिसका गलत गलत मतलब निकालकर ऐसे ग्रन्थ को बदनाम करने की साजिस की गयी है/
> ऐसे पन्तियों को हाय लाइट कर के हमें हमेशा जतलाने की कोशिश की जाती है की हम कितने गिरे हुए हैं और हमारा स्वभाव भी ऐसा है की हम झ्नसे में आ जाते हैं/
> भाई मैंने रामचरित्रमानस नहीं पढ़ी है/लेकिन ऐसे पंक्तियों का भावार्थ बहुत पढ़ा है/कहते हैं ना की जैसा चश्मा का रंग होगा दुनियाँ हमें वैसी ही दिखेगी/
> मित्र तुलसीदास जी कोई हिंदी में PHD किये हुए नहीं थे जो हिंदी में शब्दों का सही चुनाव करते/रामचरित्रमानस की भाषा शायद ब्रज है/यह भाषा वैसे ही सुनने में थोड़ी रफ लगती है/
> लेकिन इसका मतलब तो यह नहीं की हम शब्दों का गलत निकाल कर किसी को अपमानित करने की साजिस में फंस जाए/वह भी ऐसे व्यक्ति को जिसके बारे में हमें पूर्ण जानकारी नहीं है और ना ही प्रत्यक्ष रूप से हमने देखा है/


अर्थ मैंने नहीं निकला है बल्कि रामचरितमानस  को छापने वाली संस्था 'गीता प्रेस, गोरखपुर' की देन है .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> में किसी पर अपनी विचारधारा नहीं थोप रहा हूँ . पर आप अपनी अस्स्था के नाम पर न तो किसी महापुरुष का अपमान कर सकते हैं और न बहुजन को गाली दे सकते हैं .


*बस यही मैं आपसे सुनना चाहता था ..........
आप अपनी ही बात पर कायम नहीं है मेरे दोस्त*

----------


## amol05

*इन्ही के समाज के कुछ व्यक्तियों  को जनता हू मैं जो माँसाहार नहीं खाते, क्योको इनके समाज में मनाही है पर उसकी तरी जरूर पि लेते है कटकी उसमें टुकड़े नहीं होते उनसे यह पूछो की तरी में कण किसके है...........इसका जवाब दो फिर आगे बताऊंगा तुम्हे में क्या कहना चाहता  हूँ*

----------


## amar2007

> *इन्ही के समाज के कुछ व्यक्तियों  को जनता हू मैं जो माँसाहार नहीं खाते, क्योको इनके समाज में मनाही है पर उसकी तरी जरूर पि लेते है कटकी उसमें टुकड़े नहीं होते उनसे यह पूछो की तरी में कण किसके है...........इसका जवाब दो फिर आगे बताऊंगा तुम्हे में क्या कहना चाहता  हूँ*


मैं आर्य समाजी नहीं बल्कि आर्य हूँ .

----------


## amol05

> मैंने ऑरकुट के जो लिंक दिए हैं वहां जाएँ और आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो जायेगा . बस रामचरितमानस से एक संकेत दूंगा . कुछ ऐसा लिका है रामचरितमानस में :
> सूद्र, गंवार , ढोल, पसु, नारी , सकल ताड़ना(दंड ) के अधिकारी |
> ये पंक्ति साफ़- साफ़  देश की ८०% जनता को गाली दे रही है !



जो अपने लिखा या समझा वो आपकी सोच है पर जो व्याख्या है वो यह की 

इनको एक ही काम बार बार कहना पड़ता तब ही ये कोइ कार्य करते है यहाँ पर तदन का अर्थ दंड देना नहीं किसी कार्य को करने के लिए बार बार उकसान है

मित्र अपनी सोच सही करो पहले

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

कृपया स्वस्थ चर्चा करें 
अपशब्दों का प्रयोग न करें 
परस्पर सम्मान आपसी सदभाव को प्रदर्शित करता है 
धन्यवाद

----------


## amar2007

> *बस यही मैं आपसे सुनना चाहता था ..........
> आप अपनी ही बात पर कायम नहीं है मेरे दोस्त*


में अपनी बात पर कायम हूँ पर तुलसीदास और उसके चेलों को जब तक ये बात समझ नहीं आती , हम उनकी पोल खोलते रहेंगे .

----------


## draculla

> मैं आर्य समाजी नहीं बल्कि आर्य हूँ .


तो हम सब भी आर्य नहीं है/
ब्राह्मण 
क्षत्रिय 
वैश्य
क्षुद्र 
ये सभी आर्य ही कहलाते हैं/

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> Originally Posted by amar2007 View Post
> मैंने ऑरकुट के जो लिंक दिए हैं वहां जाएँ और आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो जायेगा . बस रामचरितमानस से एक संकेत दूंगा . कुछ ऐसा लिका है रामचरितमानस में :
> सूद्र, गंवार , ढोल, पसु, नारी , सकल ताड़ना(दंड ) के अधिकारी |
> ये पंक्ति साफ़- साफ़ देश की ८०% जनता को गाली दे रही है !


*क्या आप इसकी व्याख्या कर सकते है ???????
ये किस संधर्भ में और क्यू कही गयी है ??????*

----------


## amar2007

> जो अपने लिखा या समझा वो आपकी सोच है पर जो व्याख्या है वो यह की 
> 
> इनको एक ही काम बार बार कहना पड़ता तब ही ये कोइ कार्य करते है यहाँ पर तदन का अर्थ दंड देना नहीं किसी कार्य को करने के लिए बार बार उकसान है
> 
> मित्र अपनी सोच सही करो पहले


इसी तरह भोली भाली  जनता को बेवकूफ बनाते आये हो ! जब रामचरितमानस छापने  वाली संस्था ने साफ़ -साफ़ लिखा है तो व्यर्थ क्यों बहस करते हो ?
हाँथ कंगन को आरसी  क्या - और पढ़े  लिखे को फारसी क्या  .
मेरे पिता जी भी पहले ऐसे ही अनर्गल अर्थ बताया करते थे परन्तु जब गीता प्रेस की अनुवादित रामचरितमानस मैंने दिखाई , तब जाकर उन्हें मेरी बात पर विस्वास हुआ .

----------


## draculla

*तो गीता प्रेस,गोरखपुर ने क्या लिखा है की तुलसीदास जी ने शुद्र,नारी,जानवर,ग  ार(मुर्ख) को गाली दी है?
कृपया इसे आप प्रमाणित करें/फिर आगे बात कारते हैं/
आपकी जानकारी के लिए बता दूँ की यहाँ पर तारण का मतलब शिक्षा से हैं/
अब कुछ जगहों पर लोंडा=लड़का और लोंडिया=लड़की होता है/
कुछ जगहों पर इसी शब्दों का गाली के रूप में प्रयोग होता है/
क्या इस आधार पर आपके संस्था को रामचरित्रमानस पढाने की आवश्यकता नहीं है?
किसी भी पंक्ति का सीधा अर्थ हमेशा सही नहीं होता है/
किसी बात को समझने के लिए गहराई में उतरना आवश्यक है/*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> में अपनी बात पर कायम हूँ पर तुलसीदास और उसके चेलों को जब तक ये बात समझ नहीं आती , हम उनकी पोल खोलते रहेंगे .


*आप अब पूरी तरह आर्य समाजी भाषा बोल रहे है
जिस प्रकार हर सिक्के के दो पहलु होते है
आप किसी भी बात के अपने अपने अंदाज़ से चाहे जो अर्थ निकल सकते है
ड्राकुला भाई की प्रविशी पढो
** और *** का अर्थ आप गाली के रूप मैं भी ले सकते है
और संबोधन के रूप में भी
ये आपकी सोच पर निर्भर करता है
और आर्य कोई विशेष प्रजाति नहीं है
जो आर्य भूमि पर पैदा हुआ वो आर्य है*

----------


## draculla

> इसी तरह भोली भाली  जनता को बेवकूफ बनाते आये हो ! जब रामचरितमानस छापने  वाली संस्था ने साफ़ -साफ़ लिखा है तो व्यर्थ क्यों बहस करते हो ?
> हाँथ कंगन को आरसी  क्या - और पढ़े  लिखे को फारसी क्या  .
> मेरे पिता जी भी पहले ऐसे ही अनर्गल अर्थ बताया करते थे परन्तु जब गीता प्रेस की अनुवादित रामचरितमानस मैंने दिखाई , तब जाकर उन्हें मेरी बात पर विस्वास हुआ .


तो मित्र हमें भी दिखा दो यह कुतर्क यही समाप्त करते हैं/

----------


## amol05

> मैं आर्य समाजी नहीं बल्कि आर्य हूँ .


आर्य का अर्थ बताओ पहले दोस्त

----------


## amar2007

> *क्या आप इसकी व्याख्या कर सकते है ???????
> ये किस संधर्भ में और क्यू कही गयी है ??????*


चाचा जी जब छापने  वाले ने सही अनुवाद करके दे दिया तो हमारी और आपकी  व्याख्या का कोई महत्व नहीं. लोग हमारी और आपकी व्याख्या नहीं पढ़ते हैं .

----------


## draculla

> मैं आर्य समाजी नहीं बल्कि आर्य हूँ .


क्या आर्य मांसाहार नहीं करते हैं?

----------


## draculla

> चाचा जी जब छापने  वाले ने सही अनुवाद करके दे दिया तो हमारी और आपकी  व्याख्या का कोई महत्व नहीं. लोग हमारी और आपकी व्याख्या नहीं पढ़ते हैं .


अमर जी आप अपने विचार में थोड़ी नवीनता लाइए/तभी कुछ संभव है/वरना इस कुतर्क का कोई समाधान नहीं है/

----------


## kajal pandey

> कृपया स्वस्थ चर्चा करें 
> अपशब्दों का प्रयोग न करें 
> परस्पर सम्मान आपसी सदभाव को प्रदर्शित करता है 
> धन्यवाद


*नियामक जी जहा तक मेरा मन्ना है निवेदन का समय समाप्त हो चूका है कारवाही आवश्यक हो चुकी है सवस्थ चर्चा की उम्मीद उनसे की जाती है जो सवस्थ मानसिकता रखते हो*

----------


## amar2007

> *आप अब पूरी तरह आर्य समाजी भाषा बोल रहे है
> जिस प्रकार हर सिक्के के दो पहलु होते है
> आप किसी भी बात के अपने अपने अंदाज़ से चाहे जो अर्थ निकल सकते है
> ड्राकुला भाई की प्रविशी पढो
> लोंदा और लोंडिया का अर्थ आप गाली के रूप मैं भी ले सकते है
> और संबोधन के रूप में भी
> ये आपकी सोच पर निर्भर करता है
> और आर्य कोई विशेष प्रजाति नहीं है
> जो आर्य भूमि पर पैदा हुआ वो आर्य है*


आर्य उन्हें कहते हैं जो सत्य को जानने  में प्रयासरत रहते हैं और मिल जाने पर उसका वरन बिना किसी पूर्वाग्रह के करते हैं और उन्हें अपने जीवन में मन , वचन और कर्म से साकार करते हैं .
केवल इस भूमि पर पैदा भर होने से ही कोई आर्य नहीं हो जाता है .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> इसी तरह भोली भाली  जनता को बेवकूफ बनाते आये हो ! जब रामचरितमानस छापने  वाली संस्था ने साफ़ -साफ़ लिखा है तो व्यर्थ क्यों बहस करते हो ?
> हाँथ कंगन को आरसी  क्या - और पढ़े  लिखे को फारसी क्या  .
> मेरे पिता जी भी पहले ऐसे ही अनर्गल अर्थ बताया करते थे परन्तु जब गीता प्रेस की अनुवादित रामचरितमानस मैंने दिखाई , तब जाकर उन्हें मेरी बात पर विस्वास हुआ .


*अमर जी सच को सबूत की जरुरत नहीं होती
वो खुद बा खुद सामने आ जाता है
चाहे आप कितनी ही बड़ी झूट की दिवार में उसको चुन दे
"आप कृष्ण के चरित्र पर लांछन लगाने की बात कर रहे है की रामचरित मानस में उनके चरित्र पर लांछन लगाया है "
अगर मैं आप से कहूँ कृष्ण की रास लीला के बारे में .........वो एक सबसे बड़ा .******** था
मैंने अपना अर्थ पेश किया है
और मैं इस बात के सबूत पेश करता फिरू .....
कृष्ण लीला का अनुवाद अपने विचार से कर के
तो कहा तक उचित है ????*

----------


## amar2007

> तो मित्र हमें भी दिखा दो यह कुतर्क यही समाप्त करते हैं/


मित्र कहीं से भी लेकर देख लो . मेरे घर में मंझला साइज़ अनुवाद सहित रखा है .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा जी जब छापने  वाले ने सही अनुवाद करके दे दिया तो हमारी और आपकी  व्याख्या का कोई महत्व नहीं. लोग हमारी और आपकी व्याख्या नहीं पढ़ते हैं .


*जिसने छापा वो कोई भगवन तो नहीं है ना
है तो इन्सान*

----------


## draculla

> आर्य उन्हें कहते हैं जो सत्य को जानने  में प्रयासरत रहते हैं और मिल जाने पर उसका वरन बिना किसी पूर्वाग्रह के करते हैं और उन्हें अपने जीवन में मन , वचन और कर्म से साकार करते हैं .
> केवल इस भूमि पर पैदा भर होने से ही कोई आर्य नहीं हो जाता है .


तो क्या आप पूर्वाग्रही नहीं है/
आपने अपने मन में एक बात को बैठा ली है और उसी पर स्थिर हैं/
एक बात बताइए क्या आप भगवान के स्वरूप में मानते हैं/
बस इस सवाल का जबाब दे दीजिए/
मुझे लगता है की बात यही खत्म हो जायेगी/

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> मित्र कहीं से भी लेकर देख लो . मेरे घर में मंझला साइज़ अनुवाद सहित रखा है .


*हा हा हा हा
आप अनुवाद की सत्यता को कैसे प्रमाणित कर सकते है मित्र
जरा खुल कर समझाए*

----------


## amar2007

> क्या आर्य मांसाहार नहीं करते हैं?


कोई अगर दैनिक जीवन में मांसाहार जीभ के स्वाद के लिए करता है तो वो आर्य नहीं है . जब खाने के लिए अन्न हो तो मांस खाना आर्य गुण नहीं .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*अमर जी जरा मेरी इन २ बातो का जवाब दे दीजिये* 




> *अमर जी सच को सबूत की जरुरत नहीं होती
> वो खुद बा खुद सामने आ जाता है
> चाहे आप कितनी ही बड़ी झूट की दिवार में उसको चुन दे
> "आप कृष्ण के चरित्र पर लांछन लगाने की बात कर रहे है की रामचरित मानस में उनके चरित्र पर लांछन लगाया है "
> अगर मैं आप से कहूँ कृष्ण की रास लीला के बारे में .........वो एक सबसे बड़ा .******** था
> मैंने अपना अर्थ पेश किया है
> और मैं इस बात के सबूत पेश करता फिरू .....
> कृष्ण लीला का अनुवाद अपने विचार से कर के
> तो कहा तक उचित है ????*





> *हा हा हा हा
> आप अनुवाद की सत्यता को कैसे प्रमाणित कर सकते है मित्र
> जरा खुल कर समझाए*

----------


## draculla

> मित्र कहीं से भी लेकर देख लो . मेरे घर में मंझला साइज़ अनुवाद सहित रखा है .


कोई बात नहीं मित्र मैं आपको एक तरीका बताता हूँ/बस आपको ज्यादा कुछ नहीं करना है/
कैमरा वाला मोबाइल तो अवश्य होगा/
वह पन्ना खोलिए और फोटो लेकर यहाँ अपलोड कर दीजिए/
मैं भी तो देखूं की किस विद्वान ने इतना सटीक अर्थ निकाला है!
जरा लेखक का नाम भी बताइयेगा/

----------


## draculla

> कोई अगर दैनिक जीवन में मांसाहार जीभ के स्वाद के लिए करता है तो वो आर्य नहीं है . जब खाने के लिए अन्न हो तो मांस खाना आर्य गुण नहीं .


अच्छा आर्य की उत्पत्ति कैसे हुई?
यानी की वे पृथ्वी पर कैसे आये?

----------


## amar2007

> *जिसने छापा वो कोई भगवन तो नहीं है ना
> है तो इन्सान*


अगर आप रामचरितमानस में दी व्याख्या को बदलकर अपनी व्याख्या छपवा सकते हैं तो मैं आपकी व्याख्या मानने को तैयार हूँ .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> कोई बात नहीं मित्र मैं आपको एक तरीका बताता हूँ/बस आपको ज्यादा कुछ नहीं करना है/
> कैमरा वाला मोबाइल तो अवश्य होगा/
> वह पन्ना खोलिए और फोटो लेकर यहाँ अपलोड कर दीजिए/
> मैं भी तो देखूं की किस विद्वान ने इतना सटीक अर्थ निकाला है!
> जरा लेखक का नाम भी बताइयेगा/


*वही तो मैं इनसे पूछ रहा हूँ
कि अनुवाद की सत्यता को ये कैसे प्रमाणित करेंगे ???????*

----------


## amol05

> इसी तरह भोली भाली  जनता को बेवकूफ बनाते आये हो ! जब रामचरितमानस छापने  वाली संस्था ने साफ़ -साफ़ लिखा है तो व्यर्थ क्यों बहस करते हो ?
> हाँथ कंगन को आरसी  क्या - और पढ़े  लिखे को फारसी क्या  .
> मेरे पिता जी भी पहले ऐसे ही अनर्गल अर्थ बताया करते थे परन्तु जब गीता प्रेस की अनुवादित रामचरितमानस मैंने दिखाई , तब जाकर उन्हें मेरी बात पर विस्वास हुआ .


*जब तुमने सुन्नी ही नहीं किसी की और अपना ही बे सर पैर का ज्ञान बघारना है तो तुमसे बात करनी ही बेकार है तुमसे बात करना :BangHead: के बराबर है तुम अपना ज्ञान लेकर घुमो हमारा और अन्य सदस्तों का समय खराब मत करो*

----------


## amar2007

> अच्छा आर्य की उत्पत्ति कैसे हुई?
> यानी की वे पृथ्वी पर कैसे आये?


जनम से कोई आर्य नहीं होता है बल्कि कर्म से होता है . जब बच्चा पैदा  होता है , तो गुण में पसु से बेहतर नहीं होता .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> जनम से कोई आर्य नहीं होता है बल्कि कर्म से होता है . जब बच्चा पैदा  होता है , तो गुण में पसु से बेहतर नहीं होता .


*यार मेरी बात का भी तो जवाब दो ...........
कब से इंतजार कर रहा हूँ ..........*

----------


## amar2007

> *वही तो मैं इनसे पूछ रहा हूँ
> कि अनुवाद की सत्यता को ये कैसे प्रमाणित करेंगे ???????*


 सत्य जानने के लिए कुछ मेहनत भी करो मित्र ! गीता प्रेस की छापी किसी भी अनुवादित रामचरितमानस में मिल जायेगा .
और हाँ दिया की को इस बारे में मालूम है , पता नहीं क्यों वो चुप्पी साधे हुए हैं ,

----------


## mantu007

> जनम से कोई आर्य नहीं होता है बल्कि कर्म से होता है . जब बच्चा पैदा  होता है , तो गुण में पसु से बेहतर नहीं होता .


ये बात तुमने सही कही है अभी तक में

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> सत्य जानने के लिए कुछ मेहनत भी करो मित्र ! गीता प्रेस की छापी किसी भी अनुवादित रामचरितमानस में मिल जायेगा .
> और हाँ दिया की को इस बारे में मालूम है , पता नहीं क्यों वो चुप्पी साधे हुए हैं ,


*मैं उसकी सत्यता को आप कैसे प्रमाणित करेंगे
इस बात पर आपका जवाब चाहता हूँ*

----------


## draculla

> अगर आप रामचरितमानस में दी व्याख्या को बदलकर अपनी व्याख्या छपवा सकते हैं तो मैं आपकी व्याख्या मानने को तैयार हूँ .


देखो भाई मैंने आपसे पहले भी कहा है और अभी भी कहता हूँ की तुलसीदास जी भाषा के बहुत बड़े ज्ञानी नहीं थे/जो आज के हिसाब से शब्दों का चयन करते/
यहाँ पर एक सिद्धांत लागु होता है जेनरेशन गेप का यह आपके और आपके पिता के बीच में भी होता होगा/
हर पिता और पुत्र के बीच ए होता है/बस आप भी उसी जेनरेशन गेप का शिकार हैं/जिनकी गुढ़पूर्ण बातों का गलत मतलब समझ कर बैठ गए हैं/

----------


## draculla

> जनम से कोई आर्य नहीं होता है बल्कि कर्म से होता है . जब बच्चा पैदा  होता है , तो गुण में पसु से बेहतर नहीं होता .


आर्य बनने के लिए कौन कौन से कार्य करने चाहिए?
आप अपने आप को किस आधार पर आर्य कहते हैं?

----------


## amol05

> कोई अगर दैनिक जीवन में मांसाहार जीभ के स्वाद के लिए करता है तो वो आर्य नहीं है . जब खाने के लिए अन्न हो तो मांस खाना आर्य गुण नहीं .


*आप आर्य नहीं आर्यसमाजी की बात कर रहे है पहली बात, दूसरे आर्यसमाजी मांस  नहीं खा सकते लेकिन उनकी तरी पी सकते है ये कहाँ तक जायज है*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> सत्य जानने के लिए कुछ मेहनत भी करो मित्र ! गीता प्रेस की छापी किसी भी अनुवादित रामचरितमानस में मिल जायेगा .
> और हाँ दिया की को इस बारे में मालूम है , पता नहीं क्यों वो चुप्पी साधे हुए हैं ,


*तुम कैसे कहा सकते हो की वो एकदम प्रमाणिक अनुवाद है .............
और जो तुम कहना  चाह रहे हो उसकी बुनियाद वो अनुवाद है ?????

अगर तुम गीताप्रेस के अनुवाद को प्रमाणिक मानते हो
तो
फिर वेद और ग्रन्थ को भी तो सत्य मानो मेरे भाई
क्यू की वो है तभी अनुवाद हुवा है
और तभी तुमने अपने विचारो से उसको देखा है*

----------


## mantu007

> आर्य बनने के लिए कौन कौन से कार्य करने चाहिए?
> आप अपने आप को किस आधार पर आर्य कहते हैं?


सही सवाल पूछा है तुमने मित्र ?

----------


## amar2007

> *वही तो मैं इनसे पूछ रहा हूँ
> कि अनुवाद की सत्यता को ये कैसे प्रमाणित करेंगे ???????*


 सत्य जानने के लिए कुछ मेहनत भी करो मित्र ! गीता प्रेस की छापी किसी भी अनुवादित रामचरितमानस में मिल जायेगा .
और हाँ दिया की को इस बारे में मालूम है , पता नहीं क्यों वो चुप्पी साधे हुए हैं ,

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> सत्य जानने के लिए कुछ मेहनत भी करो मित्र ! गीता प्रेस की छापी किसी भी अनुवादित रामचरितमानस में मिल जायेगा .
> और हाँ दिया की को इस बारे में मालूम है , पता नहीं क्यों वो चुप्पी साधे हुए हैं ,


*भाई जरा पन्ने पलट कर भी देख लो
मैंने कुछ और भी पूछा है आपसे
और इस बात का जवाब देकर एक प्रश्न और किया है
जरा ध्यान से देख कर जवाब दो
के मैं क्या पूछ रहा हूँ और आप क्या जवाब दे रहे है*

----------


## mantu007

मेरे पास गीताप्रेस की बहुत  किताबें हैं 
गीताप्रेस की बहुत सी किताबों में मैंने गलतियाँ पाई हैं  और ये सत्य है 

तो इसका क्या मतलब हुआ ??????
की तुम तुलसीदास को गाली देने लगोगे ?

तुम ये कहो ना की मैंने एक किताब में ऐसा पढ़ा था

----------


## amar2007

> आर्य बनने के लिए कौन कौन से कार्य करने चाहिए?
> आप अपने आप को किस आधार पर आर्य कहते हैं?


आपको ऊपर बता दिया की आर्य किसे कहते हैं . ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए यहाँ जाएँ :
http://www.aryasamajjamnagar.org/

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> मेरे पास गीताप्रेस की बहुत  किताबें हैं 
> गीताप्रेस की बहुत सी किताबों में मैंने गलतियाँ पाई हैं  और ये सत्य है 
> 
> तो इसका क्या मतलब हुआ ??????
> की तुम तुलसीदास को गाली देने लगोगे ?
> 
> तुम ये कहो ना की मैंने एक किताब में ऐसा पढ़ा था


*बिलकुल सही मोंटू भाई .........
यही बात मैं इनसे पूछ रहा हूँ
लेकिन पता नहीं मेरे सवाल को
ये टाल क्यू जाते है ????
अमर जी जवाब दो मित्र*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> आपको ऊपर बता दिया की आर्य किसे कहते हैं . ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए यहाँ जाएँ :
> http://www.aryasamajjamnagar.org/


*ये लिंक बार बार मत दो
इस लिंक को देख कर एक सवाल मैंने भी क्या है
उसका जवाब तो दो ????*

----------


## amar2007

> *तुम कैसे कहा सकते हो की वो एकदम प्रमाणिक अनुवाद है .............
> और जो तुम कहना  चाह रहे हो उसकी बुनियाद वो अनुवाद है ?????
> 
> अगर तुम गीताप्रेस के अनुवाद को प्रमाणिक मानते हो
> तो
> फिर वेद और ग्रन्थ को भी तो सत्य मानो मेरे भाई
> क्यू की वो है तभी अनुवाद हुवा है
> और तभी तुमने अपने विचारो से उसको देखा है*


जो भी ग्रन्थ वैदिक सिद्धांतों के विरूध हैं हम उन्हें नहीं मानते हैं .

----------


## The Master

मुझे सुत्रधार से सिर्फ़ एक सवाल करना है ।


ऎसे सुत्र का निर्माण कर के क्या फ़ायदा जिससे केवल विवाद शुरु हो चुका है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*और वैदिक सिन्धान्तो की बात करते हो
जरा बताओ की किस वैदिक सिन्धांत में लिखा है
कि गीताप्रेस द्वारा अनुवादित पुस्तके प्रमाणिक है ?????*

*ये लो मैंने सब एक साथ कर दिया
अब जवाब दो* 





> *अमर जी सच को सबूत की जरुरत नहीं होती
> वो खुद बा खुद सामने आ जाता है
> चाहे आप कितनी ही बड़ी झूट की दिवार में उसको चुन दे
> "आप कृष्ण के चरित्र पर लांछन लगाने की बात कर रहे है की रामचरित मानस में उनके चरित्र पर लांछन लगाया है "
> अगर मैं आप से कहूँ कृष्ण की रास लीला के बारे में .........वो एक सबसे बड़ा .******** था
> मैंने अपना अर्थ पेश किया है
> और मैं इस बात के सबूत पेश करता फिरू .....
> कृष्ण लीला का अनुवाद अपने विचार से कर के
> तो कहा तक उचित है ????*





> *जिसने छापा वो कोई भगवन तो नहीं है ना
> है तो इन्सान*





> *हा हा हा हा
> आप अनुवाद की सत्यता को कैसे प्रमाणित कर सकते है मित्र
> जरा खुल कर समझाए*





> *वही तो मैं इनसे पूछ रहा हूँ
> कि अनुवाद की सत्यता को ये कैसे प्रमाणित करेंगे ???????*





> *यार मेरी बात का भी तो जवाब दो ...........
> कब से इंतजार कर रहा हूँ ..........*





> *मैं उसकी सत्यता को आप कैसे प्रमाणित करेंगे
> इस बात पर आपका जवाब चाहता हूँ*





> *तुम कैसे कहा सकते हो की वो एकदम प्रमाणिक अनुवाद है .............
> और जो तुम कहना  चाह रहे हो उसकी बुनियाद वो अनुवाद है ?????
> 
> अगर तुम गीताप्रेस के अनुवाद को प्रमाणिक मानते हो
> तो
> फिर वेद और ग्रन्थ को भी तो सत्य मानो मेरे भाई
> क्यू की वो है तभी अनुवाद हुवा है
> और तभी तुमने अपने विचारो से उसको देखा है*





> *भाई जरा पन्ने पलट कर भी देख लो
> मैंने कुछ और भी पूछा है आपसे
> और इस बात का जवाब देकर एक प्रश्न और किया है
> जरा ध्यान से देख कर जवाब दो
> के मैं क्या पूछ रहा हूँ और आप क्या जवाब दे रहे है*





> *बिलकुल सही मोंटू भाई .........
> यही बात मैं इनसे पूछ रहा हूँ
> लेकिन पता नहीं मेरे सवाल को
> ये टाल क्यू जाते है ????
> अमर जी जवाब दो मित्र*





> *ये लिंक बार बार मत दो
> इस लिंक को देख कर एक सवाल मैंने भी क्या है
> उसका जवाब तो दो ????*

----------


## amar2007

> *बिलकुल सही मोंटू भाई .........
> यही बात मैं इनसे पूछ रहा हूँ
> लेकिन पता नहीं मेरे सवाल को
> ये टाल क्यू जाते है ????
> अमर जी जवाब दो मित्र*


रामचरितमानस की कपोल कल्पनाएँ तुलसीदास के ही नाम से प्रकाशित की जाती हैं तो बताऊ की दोष किस पर जायेगा ? इसी सूत्र को लो , पत्रिका में लेख लिखने वाले को ही दोसी माना  गया है न !

----------


## amar2007

> *और वैदिक सिन्धान्तो की बात करते हो
> जरा बताओ की किस वैदिक सिन्धांत में लिखा है
> कि गीताप्रेस द्वारा अनुवादित पुस्तके प्रमाणिक है ?????*
> 
> *ये लो मैंने सब एक साथ कर दिया
> अब जवाब दो*


वो प्रमाणिक नहीं हैं , तभी तो उनका विरोध हो रहा है .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> रामचरितमानस की कपोल कल्पनाएँ तुलसीदास के ही नाम से प्रकाशित की जाती हैं तो बताऊ की दोष किस पर जायेगा ? इसी सूत्र को लो , पत्रिका में लेख लिखने वाले को ही दोसी माना  गया है न !


*रामायण को तुम क्या कहोगे ????
कृष्ण लीला के बारे में तुम्हारे क्या विचार है ????*

----------


## draculla

> आपको ऊपर बता दिया की आर्य किसे कहते हैं . ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए यहाँ जाएँ :
> http://www.aryasamajjamnagar.org/


भाई ये गलत लिंक है/
नोट कनेक्शन का एर्रोर आ रहा है/
और दूसरे सवाल का जबाब ही नहीं दिया/
आप अपने आपको किस आधार पर आर्य मानते हो/
देखिये या तो आप अपनी बात पूरी तरह से रखिये या फिर इस चर्चा को यही समाप्त कीजिये/

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> वो प्रमाणिक नहीं हैं , तभी तो उनका विरोध हो रहा है .


*बंधू वही बात तो मैं कबसे कहने कि कोशिस कर रहा हूँ
कि जो चीज़ प्रमाणिक नहीं है
उसी को आधार बना कर
दुसरो पर अपने विचार थोपना कहाँ तक उचित है ?????*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*श्री कृष्ण के बारे में मैंने जो कहा उसका उत्तर भी तो दो*

----------


## mantu007

> रामचरितमानस की कपोल कल्पनाएँ तुलसीदास के ही नाम से प्रकाशित की जाती हैं तो बताऊ की दोष किस पर जायेगा ? इसी सूत्र को लो , पत्रिका में लेख लिखने वाले को ही दोसी माना  गया है न !


लगता है तुम्हारा दिमाग सठिया गया है , 
किसी किताब में किसी ने ऐसा कह दिया की राम को रावण ने शिक्षा दी थी , तो तुम सारा इल्जाम महर्षि वाल्मीकि पर डाल दोगे ???????

----------


## draculla

> रामचरितमानस की कपोल कल्पनाएँ तुलसीदास के ही नाम से प्रकाशित की जाती हैं तो बताऊ की दोष किस पर जायेगा ? इसी सूत्र को लो , पत्रिका में लेख लिखने वाले को ही दोसी माना  गया है न !


क्या कहीं पर यह चेतावनी दी गयी है की राम्चारित्रमानक एक कल्पना मात्र है/
आपने मेरे एक और सवाल का जबाब नहीं दिया/
क्या आप इश्वर के स्वरूप में मानते हैं?
चर्चा करनी है तो हमारे सारे सवाल का जबाब दीजिए/
नहीं तो चर्चा यही पर समाप्त कीजिये/

----------


## amar2007

> मुझे सुत्रधार से सिर्फ़ एक सवाल करना है ।
> 
> 
> ऎसे सुत्र का निर्माण कर के क्या फ़ायदा जिससे केवल विवाद शुरु हो चुका है


मैं पहले ही कह चूका हूँ की इस सूत्र को मिटा देना चाहिए , ये केवल विवाद पैदा करने के लिए ही बनाया गया है .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

भाई पहले मेरे सवालो के जवाब देते जाओ
फिर चाहे इस सूत्र को बंद कर देना

----------


## mantu007

*आज तुम रहो यहीं फोरम पर आज हम भी हैं यहीं पर 
तुम आज तो सुधर ही जाओगे*

----------


## sangita_sharma

सूत्र अपने विषय से भटक रहा हे अथ अभी बंद किया जा रहा हे

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*नियामक जी अगर बुरा ना माने तो
मैं सिर्फ कुछ सवालो के जवाब अमर जी से लेना चाहूँगा
फिर इस सूत्र को बंद कर दिया जाए*

----------


## amar2007

> *बंधू वही बात तो मैं कबसे कहने कि कोशिस कर रहा हूँ
> कि जो चीज़ प्रमाणिक नहीं है
> उसी को आधार बना कर
> दुसरो पर अपने विचार थोपना कहाँ तक उचित है ?????*


जब वो प्रमाणिक नहीं हैं तो इस सूत्र को मिटा देना चाहिए क्योंकि अप्रमाणिक पुस्तकों का विरोध करना किसी का अपमान करना नहीं है .

----------


## sangita_sharma

.................

----------


## kajal pandey

ये क्या सीमा जी यह सूत्र फिर से खुल गया क्या

----------


## sangita_sharma

सदस्यों से अनुरोध हे की मंच के सभी सदस्य सम्मानित हे अपमानजनक टिप्प्न्निया न करे

----------


## devvrat

बहुत पुरानी बात है जब देश पर चन्द्रगुप्त मोर्य के पोते सम्राट अशोक का शासन था| चन्द्रगुप्त के समय में और उससे पूर्व भारतवर्ष में जैन और बोध जैसे धर्मो का व्यापक प्रचार प्रसार इनकी अहिंसावादी नीतियों के कारण हुआ लेकिन सम्राट अशोक स्वम जो बोध अनुयायी बन चुका था| उसने अपने शिलालेखो पर किसी भी धर्म बुरा कहने व उसकी निंदा करने वालो को अमानवीय कहा है| लेकिन सम्राट अशोक की म्रत्यु के बाद बोधो ने हिन्दुओ के विरुध्द ऐसा ही दुष्प्रचार करके सम्पूर्ण भारत में बोधधर्म को फेलाया लेकिन कुच्छ ही वर्षो बाद विदेशी हुण-जाति के द्वारा किये गए हमले ने इन बोधो की हवा निकाल दी | अहिंसा परमो धर्म कहने वाले महात्मा बुध्द के अनुयायी 'बुध्दम शरणम गच्छामि' कहने को छोड़कर हिन्दू राजाओं और किसानो-जातियों की खाप-पंचायतो की शरण में आने लगे| क्योकि हुणों से युध्द करना, अपनी रक्षा करना और जान बचाना इनकी बस की बात नही थी| इतिहास ही नही वर्तमान भी गवाह है भारतीय सेना व अर्धसैनिक बलो में भी इन कायरो का  योगदान "शून्य"  है| भारतीय संविधान और कानूनों को ढाल बना कर इस प्रकार की करतूते करना अधिक दिन नही चल सकती |

----------


## Panrai1979

> shayad tabhi aap kadvahat bardast nahi kar pa rahe hain . Aur aap kaun hote hain pauranic batain yaad karane wale? Meri posts sankhya kam hone se aap mere guru ya abhibhavak nahi ho jate hain.


भाई पहले बात तू तो वकील है नहीं झूठ मत बोल और दूसरी बात अगर इतना ही पता है तो तुही बता दे सविधान में अशोक चक्र के बारे में काया लिखा है और भाई तू अगर वकील है तो की कोर्ट में तेरे सनद नो दे हम पता करलेगे!

----------


## jalwa

मित्रों, पूरा सूत्र पढने के बाद स्वयं को रोक नहीं पाया और कुछ लिखना चाह रहा हूँ. 
दोस्तों, मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा की ये हिन्दू और बौध की व्यर्थ बहस क्यूँ हो रही है? 
*क्या बौद्ध धर्म हिन्दू धर्म का हिसा नहीं है? 
हिन्दू धर्म क्या है? इसका अर्थ क्या है? क्या इन्होनें कभी सोचा है? 
जैन,  सिख ,बौद्ध आदि धर्मों की उत्पत्ति कैसे और क्यों हुई क्या इन सवालों की गहराई में जाने की किसी नें कोशिश की?
सिक्ख गुरुओं नें अपनी कुर्बानियां क्यूँ दीं?और किस धर्म की रक्षा के लिए दीं?* 
*मित्रों, कोई धर्म मानवता से ऊँचा नहीं है सभी मनुष्य चाहे वे किसी भी जाती धर्म या सम्प्रदाय से सम्बन्ध रखते हों वे एक ही ईश्वर की संतान हैं. सभी का जन्म एक ही क्रिया से होता है. जन्म के बाद धर्मांतरण होता है. और फिर शुरू होती है "राजनीति".  कोई हिन्दू बनता है तो कोई मुसलमान .. यहाँ तक की दलित और उच्च जातियों में भी भेदभाव पैदा किया जाता है. ये सब राजनीतिक लोगों द्वारा अपने वोट बैंक की रणनीति के तहत किया जाता है. 
मित्रों, किसी भी धर्म का अपमान करके अपनी राजनीतिक रोटियाँ सेकने वाले लोग मनुष्य के रूप में नाली में सड़ने वाले कीड़े हैं. जो राजनीतिग्य आज स्वयं को "बौद्ध" कहते हैं उन्हें गौतम बुद्ध के जीवन का क ख भी नहीं पता. बुद्ध जो संसार में प्रेम और भाईचारे का सन्देश देने के लिए अवतरित हुए थे उन्हें आज राजनीति  की कीचड में सानने वाले pig. से भी गए बीते हैं.* 
*आज ये वेदों और पुराणों का अपमान कर रहे हैं मित्रों स्वयं देखना आने वाले समय में वेद और पुराण तो अपना यश पहले की तरह बिखेरते रहेंगे किन्तु इन नराधमों का नामों निशाँ भी नहीं रहेगा.* 
दोस्तों, लिखना तो बहुत कुछ चाहता हूँ पर नियामक होने के नाते नियमों से बंधा हूँ. फिर भी यदि कुछ गलत लिख दिया हो तो क्षमा करना और शिकायत बटन के द्वारा सूचित करना प्रविष्ठी संपादित कर दी जाएगी.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्रों, पूरा सूत्र पढने के बाद स्वयं को रोक नहीं पाया और कुछ लिखना चाह रहा हूँ. 
> दोस्तों, मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा की ये हिन्दू और बौध की व्यर्थ बहस क्यूँ हो रही है? 
> *क्या बौद्ध धर्म हिन्दू धर्म का हिसा नहीं है? 
> हिन्दू धर्म क्या है? इसका अर्थ क्या है? क्या इन्होनें कभी सोचा है? 
> जैन,  सिख ,बौद्ध आदि धर्मों की उत्पत्ति कैसे और क्यों हुई क्या इन सवालों की गहराई में जाने की किसी नें कोशिश की?
> सिक्ख गुरुओं नें अपनी कुर्बानियां क्यूँ दीं?और किस धर्म की रक्षा के लिए दीं?* 
> *मित्रों, कोई धर्म मानवता से ऊँचा नहीं है सभी मनुष्य चाहे वे किसी भी जाती धर्म या सम्प्रदाय से सम्बन्ध रखते हों वे एक ही ईश्वर की संतान हैं. सभी का जन्म एक ही क्रिया से होता है. जन्म के बाद धर्मांतरण होता है. और फिर शुरू होती है "राजनीति".  कोई हिन्दू बनता है तो कोई मुसलमान .. यहाँ तक की दलित और उच्च जातियों में भी भेदभाव पैदा किया जाता है. ये सब राजनीतिक लोगों द्वारा अपने वोट बैंक की रणनीति के तहत किया जाता है. 
> मित्रों, किसी भी धर्म का अपमान करके अपनी राजनीतिक रोटियाँ सेकने वाले लोग मनुष्य के रूप में नाली में सड़ने वाले कीड़े हैं. जो राजनीतिग्य आज स्वयं को "बौद्ध" कहते हैं उन्हें गौतम बुद्ध के जीवन का क ख भी नहीं पता. बुद्ध जो संसार में प्रेम और भाईचारे का सन्देश देने के लिए अवतरित हुए थे उन्हें आज राजनीति  की कीचड में सानने वाले pig. से भी गए बीते हैं.* 
> *आज ये वेदों और पुराणों का अपमान कर रहे हैं मित्रों स्वयं देखना आने वाले समय में वेद और पुराण तो अपना यश पहले की तरह बिखेरते रहेंगे किन्तु इन नराधमों का नामों निशाँ भी नहीं रहेगा.* 
> दोस्तों, लिखना तो बहुत कुछ चाहता हूँ पर नियामक होने के नाते नियमों से बंधा हूँ. फिर भी यदि कुछ गलत लिख दिया हो तो क्षमा करना और शिकायत बटन के द्वारा सूचित करना प्रविष्ठी संपादित कर दी जाएगी.



:clap::clap::clap::salut:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुझे सुत्रधार से सिर्फ़ एक सवाल करना है ।
> 
> 
> ऎसे सुत्र का निर्माण कर के क्या फ़ायदा जिससे केवल विवाद शुरु हो चुका है


मित्र अगर जनहित सूचना से विवाद होता है तो क्या उसे छोर देना चाहिये   ? ये आजकल के चोर नेता अपना वोट बेंक ज्यादा करने के लिये डाइरैक्ट वेदो , हिन्दू देवतावों पर निशाना साध रहे है, उनके बारे मैं भी कुछ बोले मित्र,

----------


## gopu

इस पुरे प्रकरण का उत्तर रामचरितमानस की एन चौपईयों में मुझे मिला है

जाके प्रिय न राम वैदेही।
सो छॉँड़िये कोटि बैरी सम, जद्यपि परम सनेही।।
तज्यो पिता प्रहलाद, बिभीषण बन्धु, भरत महतारी।
बलि गुरु तज्यो, कंत व्रजबनितनि, भये मुद-मंगलकारी।।
नाते नेह राम के मनियत सुह्रद सुसेव्य जहां लौं।
अंजन कहा आखि जेहि फूटै, बहुतक कहौं कहां लौं।।
तुलसी सो सब भांति परमहित पूज्य प्रान ते प्यारो।
जासों होय सनेह रामपद, एतो मतो हमारो।।

----------


## aawara

:clap::clap::clap:


*दोस्तोँ ये सब मायावती जी कि माया है और कुछ नहीँ

वेदोँ कि सता तो आदि काल से है और अनादि काल तक रहेगी पर बहन जी कि कब तक रहेगी ये भी तो सोचो
चाँद पे कितना भी थूको पर कभी चाँद गँदा होता है क्या

थोङा बहन जी को भी लोकतँत्र देश का फायदा उठाने दो आखिर मे सभी जानते हैँ थोथा चना बाजे घना* [/QUOTE]

----------


## aawara

:clap::clap::clap:


* धर्म के अनुसार राजनीति का उपयोग हो तो रामराज्य आता है और राजनीति के अनुसार धर्म का उपयोग हो तो काँग्रेस और बहन जी का राज आता है*[/QUOTE]

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> *दोस्तोँ ये सब मायावती जी कि माया है और कुछ नहीँ
> 
> वेदोँ कि सता तो आदि काल से है और अनादि काल तक रहेगी पर बहन जी कि कब तक रहेगी ये भी तो सोचो
> चाँद पे कितना भी थूको पर कभी चाँद गँदा होता है क्या
> 
> थोङा बहन जी को भी लोकतँत्र देश का फायदा उठाने दो आखिर मे सभी जानते हैँ थोथा चना बाजे घना*


[/QUOTE]

बिलकुल ठीक कहा मित्र, :clap:

----------


## aawara

> मित्र अगर जनहित सूचना से विवाद होता है तो क्या उसे छोर देना चाहिये   ? ये आजकल के चोर नेता अपना वोट बेंक ज्यादा करने के लिये डाइरैक्ट वेदो , हिन्दू देवतावों पर निशाना साध रहे है, उनके बारे मैं भी कुछ बोले मित्र,


:clap::clap::clap:


*बिलकुल सही कहा भाइ साहब आपने

चुप रहने को भी सहमति माना जाता है
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> *बिलकुल सही कहा भाइ साहब आपने
> 
> चुप रहने को भी सहमति माना जाता है
> *


 जी मित्र जिहोने झूठ लिख के विवाद पेदा किया उनको कुछ बोल नही रहे है, मैंने तो सबूत के साथ पोस्ट की उल्टे मुझी से, मास्टर जी  सूत्र से हटके बात करके,  खुद ही विवाद कर रहे है, ऐसे मास्टर जी को परणाम

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> * धर्म के अनुसार राजनीति का उपयोग हो तो रामराज्य आता है और राजनीति के अनुसार धर्म का उपयोग हो तो काँग्रेस और बहन जी का राज आता है*


[/QUOTE]

बस अब दिन दूर नहीं है जनता ईनको वेद पाठ करने जल्द ही हिमालय की लंबी यात्रा पे भेजने वाली है

----------


## jalwa

मित्र चंद्रप्रकाश जी, मैं आपके सूत्र में कुछ संशोधन करना चाहूँगा. मित्र, आपने जो सूत्र का शीर्षक चुना है... 
"...अंबेडकर टुडे पत्रिका के दुवारा हिन्दू वेदो का घोर अपमान" यहाँ मुझे "हिन्दू" शब्द पर आपत्ति है. 
मित्र, वास्तव में 'वेद' किसी एक धर्म की संपत्ति नहीं हैं बल्कि वे पुरे विश्व की सम्पूर्ण मानवजाति की धरोहर हैं. और जहाँ तक प्रश्न है "हिन्दू" धर्म और शब्द का .. तो मित्र ये शब्द बहुत बाद में प्रचलन में आया है(मुग़ल काल में). 
जिस समय संसार में रामायण और महाभारत आदि का उदय हुआ था और वेद पुराणों की रचना हुई थी उस समय कोई भी धर्म प्रचलन में नहीं था.उस समय तीन धर्म हुआ करते थे..१. देवता २. राक्षस,३. मनुष्य. (आज भी आपको मनुष्य में ही ये तीनों मिल जाएंगे)
आगे चलकर मनुष्य नें सभी धर्म बनाए हैं.   आपको किसी भी पुराने ग्रन्थ में 'हिन्दू, मुस्लिम, इसाई, बौद्ध, जैन, पारसी आदि शब्द देखने को नहीं मिलेंगे .. यदि आपके पास कोई उदाहरण हो तो बताएं.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र चंद्रप्रकाश जी, मैं आपके सूत्र में कुछ संशोधन करना चाहूँगा. मित्र, आपने जो सूत्र का शीर्षक चुना है... 
> "...अंबेडकर टुडे पत्रिका के दुवारा हिन्दू वेदो का घोर अपमान" यहाँ मुझे "हिन्दू" शब्द पर आपत्ति है. 
> मित्र, वास्तव में 'वेद' किसी एक धर्म की संपत्ति नहीं हैं बल्कि वे पुरे विश्व की सम्पूर्ण मानवजाति की धरोहर हैं. और जहाँ तक प्रश्न है "हिन्दू" धर्म और शब्द का .. तो मित्र ये शब्द बहुत बाद में प्रचलन में आया है(मुग़ल काल में). 
> 
> 
> 
> जिस समय संसार में रामायण और महाभारत आदि का उदय हुआ था और वेद पुराणों की रचना हुई थी उस समय कोई भी धर्म प्रचलन में नहीं था.उस समय तीन धर्म हुआ करते थे..१. देवता २. राक्षस,३. मनुष्य. (आज भी आपको मनुष्य में ही ये तीनों मिल जाएंगे)
> आगे चलकर मनुष्य नें सभी धर्म बनाए हैं.   आपको किसी भी पुराने ग्रन्थ में 'हिन्दू, मुस्लिम, इसाई, बौद्ध, जैन, पारसी आदि शब्द देखने को नहीं मिलेंगे .. यदि आपके पास कोई उदाहरण हो तो बताएं.


मित्र आप बिलकुल ठीक कह रहे है, सूत्र के शीर्षक को उचित नाम से संसोधित कर दे, उचित सलाह/जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## aawara

> मैंने ऑरकुट के जो लिंक दिए हैं वहां जाएँ और आपकी समस्या का समाधान हो जायेगा . बस रामचरितमानस से एक संकेत दूंगा . कुछ ऐसा लिका है रामचरितमानस में :
> सूद्र, गंवार , ढोल, पसु, नारी , सकल ताड़ना(दंड ) के अधिकारी |
> ये पंक्ति साफ़- साफ़  देश की ८०% जनता को गाली दे रही है !




:clap::clap::clap:


*मित्र तुलसी ने मानस को सर्वसुलभ बनाया पर हलवा नहीँ कि सभी को पच जाए . जिस तुलसी ने पुरे मानस मेँ यही बताया कि भगवान  शूद्रोँ(सबरी ,निषादराज), गँवार (बँदर भालु) को साथ लेके चले ,पहली वन्दना ही नारि कि कि "वन्दे वाणी विनायको",जिसने रामसीता के बदले सीताराम कि स्थापना कि ,जिसने कैकेयी को भी छमा दान दिया उस तुलसी पर आप ऐसे आरोप लगाते है
वस्तुत: उक्त बातेँ तुलसी ने ये चौपाई समुद्र के मुँह से कहवाइ है और समुद्र से यह भी कहवाया है कि वो जङ बुद्दि है जरा दो चार चौपाइ उपर नीचे कि भी पढी जाए मित्र
*

----------


## jalwa

> मित्र आप बिलकुल ठीक कह रहे है, सूत्र के शीर्षक को उचित नाम से संसोधित कर दे, उचित सलाह/जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद


आपके सूत्र का शीर्षक सही कर दिया है. आशा है की आप सूत्र को सही दिशा में रखेंगे और व्यर्थ तर्क वितर्क से बचेंगे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपके सूत्र का शीर्षक सही कर दिया है. आशा है की आप सूत्र को सही दिशा में रखेंगे और व्यर्थ तर्क वितर्क से बचेंगे.


जी मित्र आपकी सलाह मानी जाएगी,अम्ल मैं लायी जायेगी, उचित निर्णय के लिये आपको साधुवाद

----------


## jalwa

> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> *मित्र तुलसी ने मानस को सर्वसुलभ बनाया पर हलवा नहीँ कि सभी को पच जाए . जिस तुलसी ने पुरे मानस मेँ यही बताया कि भगवान  शूद्रोँ(सबरी ,निषादराज), गँवार (बँदर भालु) को साथ लेके चले ,पहली वन्दना ही नारि कि कि "वन्दे वाणी विनायको",जिसने रामसीता के बदले सीताराम कि स्थापना कि ,जिसने कैकेयी को भी छमा दान दिया उस तुलसी पर आप ऐसे आरोप लगाते है
> वस्तुत: उक्त बातेँ तुलसी ने ये चौपाई समुद्र के मुँह से कहवाइ है और समुद्र से यह भी कहवाया है कि वो जङ बुद्दि है जरा दो चार चौपाइ उपर नीचे कि भी पढी जाए मित्र
> *


मित्र आवारा जी, आपने बहुत सही बात कही. वास्तव में जड़ बुद्धि लोग धर्म ग्रंथों की बातों को तोड़ मरोड़ कर प्रस्तुत करते हैं और उनका अपमान करते हैं. 
रामायण के अनुसार "रावण" एक राक्षस था जो की ब्रह्मण का पुत्र था और उसकी माता राक्षसी थी. वो मदिरा पान किया करता था और मांसाहारी था. किन्तु बहुत बड़ा विद्वान भी था. 
इसी बात को आप कितना भी तोड़ मरोड़ कर अच्छाई में या फिर बुराई में परिवर्तित कर सकते हैं. जैसी सोच वैसा अर्थ या फिर अनर्थ.

----------


## amar2007

> भाई पहले बात तू तो वकील है नहीं झूठ मत बोल और दूसरी बात अगर इतना ही पता है तो तुही बता दे सविधान में अशोक चक्र के बारे में काया लिखा है और भाई तू अगर वकील है तो की कोर्ट में तेरे सनद नो दे हम पता करलेगे!


ऐसा कहाँ लिखा है की केवल वकील ही रास्ट्रीय प्रतीकों  के बारे में जान और संविधान पढ़ सकते हैं ?

----------


## amar2007

> मित्रों, पूरा सूत्र पढने के बाद स्वयं को रोक नहीं पाया और कुछ लिखना चाह रहा हूँ. 
> दोस्तों, मुझे समझ नहीं आ रहा की ये हिन्दू और बौध की व्यर्थ बहस क्यूँ हो रही है? 
> *क्या बौद्ध धर्म हिन्दू धर्म का हिसा नहीं है? 
> हिन्दू धर्म क्या है? इसका अर्थ क्या है? क्या इन्होनें कभी सोचा है? 
> जैन,  सिख ,बौद्ध आदि धर्मों की उत्पत्ति कैसे और क्यों हुई क्या इन सवालों की गहराई में जाने की किसी नें कोशिश की?
> सिक्ख गुरुओं नें अपनी कुर्बानियां क्यूँ दीं?और किस धर्म की रक्षा के लिए दीं?* 
> *मित्रों, कोई धर्म मानवता से ऊँचा नहीं है सभी मनुष्य चाहे वे किसी भी जाती धर्म या सम्प्रदाय से सम्बन्ध रखते हों वे एक ही ईश्वर की संतान हैं. सभी का जन्म एक ही क्रिया से होता है. जन्म के बाद धर्मांतरण होता है. और फिर शुरू होती है "राजनीति".  कोई हिन्दू बनता है तो कोई मुसलमान .. यहाँ तक की दलित और उच्च जातियों में भी भेदभाव पैदा किया जाता है. ये सब राजनीतिक लोगों द्वारा अपने वोट बैंक की रणनीति के तहत किया जाता है. 
> मित्रों, किसी भी धर्म का अपमान करके अपनी राजनीतिक रोटियाँ सेकने वाले लोग मनुष्य के रूप में नाली में सड़ने वाले कीड़े हैं. जो राजनीतिग्य आज स्वयं को "बौद्ध" कहते हैं उन्हें गौतम बुद्ध के जीवन का क ख भी नहीं पता. बुद्ध जो संसार में प्रेम और भाईचारे का सन्देश देने के लिए अवतरित हुए थे उन्हें आज राजनीति  की कीचड में सानने वाले pig. से भी गए बीते हैं.* 
> *आज ये वेदों और पुराणों का अपमान कर रहे हैं मित्रों स्वयं देखना आने वाले समय में वेद और पुराण तो अपना यश पहले की तरह बिखेरते रहेंगे किन्तु इन नराधमों का नामों निशाँ भी नहीं रहेगा.* 
> दोस्तों, लिखना तो बहुत कुछ चाहता हूँ पर नियामक होने के नाते नियमों से बंधा हूँ. फिर भी यदि कुछ गलत लिख दिया हो तो क्षमा करना और शिकायत बटन के द्वारा सूचित करना प्रविष्ठी संपादित कर दी जाएगी.


मित्र वेदों  और पुराणों का अपमान सबसे ज्यादा वो कर रहे हैं जिन्होंने उसे लिखा . धूर्तों ने  ऐसी ऐसी बातें लिखीं हैं की परिवार में बैठकर पढने की भी हिम्मत न हो मेरी !

----------


## aawara

> वेदों का गलत भाष्य धूर्तों ने प्रसारित किया और पुरानों में बड़े बड़े गपोडे लिखे गए . यहाँ तक राम और कृष्ण जैसे महापुरुषों को भी नहीं छोड़ा गया . कृष्ण जैसे महायोगी और ब्रह्मचारी को व्यभिचारी बना दिया गया !!!


*मित्र, यहाँ मैं सहमत हूँ . इसका कारन ये है की जब पंडितों ने आम लोगों से दूर रखा वेदों को तो कहा जाने लाया की ये गलत है , और जब सब के लिए ये सुलभ कर दिया गया तो परिणाम ये हुआ की सभी की लेखनी चली और इतना पानी मिलता गया की दूध ने अपनी मौलिक गुणों को ही खो दिया 
हर चीज के कुछ फायदे भी हैं और कुछ नुकसान भी 
*

----------


## amar2007

> :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> 
> *मित्र तुलसी ने मानस को सर्वसुलभ बनाया पर हलवा नहीँ कि सभी को पच जाए . जिस तुलसी ने पुरे मानस मेँ यही बताया कि भगवान  शूद्रोँ(सबरी ,निषादराज), गँवार (बँदर भालु) को साथ लेके चले ,पहली वन्दना ही नारि कि कि "वन्दे वाणी विनायको",जिसने रामसीता के बदले सीताराम कि स्थापना कि ,जिसने कैकेयी को भी छमा दान दिया उस तुलसी पर आप ऐसे आरोप लगाते है
> वस्तुत: उक्त बातेँ तुलसी ने ये चौपाई समुद्र के मुँह से कहवाइ है और समुद्र से यह भी कहवाया है कि वो जङ बुद्दि है जरा दो चार चौपाइ उपर नीचे कि भी पढी जाए मित्र
> *


वही तो तुलसीदास ने ही कपोल पात्रों के जरिये सब करवाया है . भला समुद्र भी कभी इंसानों  की तरह बोलते हैं ? बोला खुद और नाम समुद्र का !!!

----------


## jalwa

> मित्र वेदों  और पुराणों का अपमान सबसे ज्यादा वो कर रहे हैं जिन्होंने उसे लिखा . धूर्तों ने  ऐसी ऐसी बातें लिखीं हैं की परिवार में बैठकर पढने की भी हिम्मत न हो मेरी !


मित्र अमर जी, कृपया संयम से काम लें. और शान्ति के साथ विचार विमर्श करें. मुझे आशा है की इस चर्चा से सभी सदस्य लाभान्वित होंगे. 
मित्र, जैसा की आपने कहा की .. वेदों और पुरानों को लिखने वालों नें उनका अपमान किया है. 
क्या आप हमें उन बातों से अवगत कराएंगे जो आपको गलत लगी हों.

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र अमर जी, कृपया संयम से काम लें. और शान्ति के साथ विचार विमर्श करें. मुझे आशा है की इस चर्चा से सभी सदस्य लाभान्वित होंगे. 
> मित्र, जैसा की आपने कहा की .. वेदों और पुरानों को लिखने वालों नें उनका अपमान किया है. 
> क्या आप हमें उन बातों से अवगत कराएंगे जो आपको गलत लगी हों.


नियामक जी सूत्र में मैंने कई लिंक दिए हैं जहाँ पर आपको पर्याप्त जानकारी मिल जाएगी . यहाँ पर पूरी भागवत का विवरण देना संभव नहीं है. इसके बारे में पहले ही काफी चर्चा यहाँ हो चुकी है
http://www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs...09928887413570

----------


## aawara

> वही तो तुलसीदास ने ही कपोल पात्रों के जरिये सब करवाया है . भला समुद्र भी कभी इंसानों  की तरह बोलते हैं ? बोला खुद और नाम समुद्र का !!!


 
*मित्र क्यों अग्यानी की तरह बात कर रहे हो . साहित्य में अलग अलग विचार के लोगों के प्रतिनिधित्व के लिए अलग अलग पत्रों का चयन किया जाता है*

----------


## aawara

*चलिए सूत्र के बीसी पे बापस आया गए
मैं यही कहूँगा की बुद्ध ने पूरी उम्र सम्यक दृष्टि की बात की ,पर उनके अनुयायी दोष दृष्टि को थामे हुए हैं*

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र क्यों अग्यानी की तरह बात कर रहे हो . साहित्य में अलग अलग विचार के लोगों के प्रतिनिधित्व के लिए अलग अलग पत्रों का चयन किया जाता है*


पात्रों का चयन अलग अलग होने पर भी लेखनी लेखक की ही होती है !

----------


## amar2007

> *चलिए सूत्र के बीसी पे बापस आया गए
> मैं यही कहूँगा की बुद्ध ने पूरी उम्र सम्यक दृष्टि की बात की ,पर उनके अनुयायी दोष दृष्टि को थामे हुए हैं*


तो हो जाये दो दो हाँथ !! सम्यक दृष्टी ज़रा विस्तार से बताओ मित्र !

----------


## aawara

> पात्रों का चयन अलग अलग होने पर भी लेखनी लेखक की ही होती है !


*भाई ये बताओ की जो आदमी ये कहे की " सियाराम मय सब जग जनि,करहूँ प्रणाम जोरी जुग पानी "
तो जो सभी को प्रणाम करने को तैयार हो चाहे साजिब हो या निर्जिब क्यूंकि सभी में सीता जी हैं तो वोह आदमी नारी को ताड़ना की बात कैसे कर सकता है
शुरुआत में तुलसी ने लिखा है की " गुरु पद राज मृदु मंजुल अंजन, नयन अमिय दृग दोष भिन्जन "
मतलब पहले किसी ज्ञानी के सहयोग से अपनी दृष्टि और बुद्धि को सम्यक और शुद्ध और दोष रहित बनाएं उसके बाद मानस का अध्यन करें*

----------


## jalwa

> नियामक जी सूत्र में मैंने कई लिंक दिए हैं जहाँ पर आपको पर्याप्त जानकारी मिल जाएगी . यहाँ पर पूरी भागवत का विवरण देना संभव नहीं है. इसके बारे में पहले ही काफी चर्चा यहाँ हो चुकी है
> http://www.orkut.co.in/Main#CommMsgs...09928887413570


मित्र, आपने जो लिंक दिया है ये किसी पागल के द्वारा बनाया गया ब्लॉग है. और उसके पास उसकी किसी भी बात का कोई प्रमाण नहीं है. क्या आप किसी मानसिक विक्षिप्त व्यक्ति की बातों पर यकीन कर सकते हैं?यदि आपके पास कोई ठोस प्रमाण हों तो प्रस्तुत करें. व्यर्थ की कटु शाब्दिक बहस करने से बचें.

----------


## aawara

> तो हो जाये दो दो हाँथ !! सम्यक दृष्टी ज़रा विस्तार से बताओ मित्र !


*मित्र यहाँ दो दो हाँथ के लिए नहीं आया हूँ पर जब तक आप समझदार की बोली बोलेंगे तब तक यहीं रहूँगा.

*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाई ये बताओ की जो आदमी ये कहे की " सियाराम मय सब जग जनि,करहूँ प्रणाम जोरी जुग पानी "
> तो जो सभी को प्रणाम करने को तैयार हो चाहे साजिब हो या निर्जिब क्यूंकि सभी में सीता जी हैं तो वोह आदमी नारी को ताड़ना की बात कैसे कर सकता है
> शुरुआत में तुलसी ने लिखा है की " गुरु पद राज मृदु मंजुल अंजन, नयन अमिय दृग दोष भिन्जन "
> मतलब पहले किसी ज्ञानी के सहयोग से अपनी दृष्टि और बुद्धि को सम्यक और शुद्ध और दोष रहित बनाएं उसके बाद मानस का अध्यन करें*


मैंने पहले ही कहा की तुलसीदास ने अपनी कपोल कल्पनाओं के बल पर बहुत कुछ लिखा है ... कहीं बुरा तो कहीं अच्छा . इसका मतलब आप नहीं समझे ? इसका मतलब है की जो बुरा है उसे छोड़ो और जो अच्छा है उसे अपनाओ पर धूर्त लोग अपनी स्वार्थ सिद्धि के लिए रामचरितमानस में कुछ भी बदलने को तैयार नहीं हैं ! और मैंने आपको सम्यक दृष्टी को विस्तार से बताने का आग्रह किया है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र, आपने जो लिंक दिया है ये किसी पागल के द्वारा बनाया गया ब्लॉग है. और उसके पास उसकी किसी भी बात का कोई प्रमाण नहीं है. क्या आप किसी मानसिक विक्षिप्त व्यक्ति की बातों पर यकीन कर सकते हैं?यदि आपके पास कोई ठोस प्रमाण हों तो प्रस्तुत करें. व्यर्थ की कटु शाब्दिक बहस करने से बचें.


 जी आप बिलकुल ठीक कह रहे है ...ईन सदस्य की भासा पे वीचार किया जाय, ईस सूत्र की पहली पोस्ट से ही ये सदस्यो को अज्ञानी,बेवकूफ मूर्ख ओर भी कई प्रकार के नियम भंग स्ब्दो का एस्तेमाल कर रहे है,

----------


## aawara

> मैंने पहले ही कहा की तुलसीदास ने अपनी कपोल कल्पनाओं के बल पर बहुत कुछ लिखा है ... कहीं बुरा तो कहीं अच्छा . इसका मतलब आप नहीं समझे ? इसका मतलब है की जो बुरा है उसे छोड़ो और जो अच्छा है उसे अपनाओ पर धूर्त लोग अपनी स्वार्थ सिद्धि के लिए रामचरितमानस में कुछ भी बदलने को तैयार नहीं हैं ! और मैंने आपको सम्यक दृष्टी को विस्तार से बताने का आग्रह किया है


 *नहीं मित्र या तो आदमी गलत की स्ताथ्पना करता है या सच की पर दोनों की कोई नहीं करता. तो जाहिर है की तुलसी भी इसके अपवाद नहीं है .
फिर भी जो आपको भ्रम हो रहा है तो उसका उपाय ये है की बार बार मानस को पढ़ें हमेशा कुछ नया मिलता रहेगा जो आपकी पिछली धारणा  को सही करेगा
हमलोग भी मानस पढ़ते है दोस्त पर उसका अर्थ वोह नहीं निकलता जो आप निकल रहे हैं और अगर निकलता भी है तो उस अर्थ में हमारी रूचि नहीं 
*

----------


## aawara

> जी आप बिलकुल ठीक कह रहे है ...ईन सदस्य की भासा पे वीचार किया जाय, ईस सूत्र की पहली पोस्ट से ही ये सदस्यो को अज्ञानी,बेवकूफ मूर्ख ओर भी कई प्रकार के नियम भंग स्ब्दो का एस्तेमाल कर रहे है,


*मित्र अगर ये ज्ञानी हैं तो मुझे बेब्कुफ़ सुनने में कोई हर्ज़ नहीं पर ये साबित तो करें की ये ज्ञानी हैं.*

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र, आपने जो लिंक दिया है ये किसी पागल के द्वारा बनाया गया ब्लॉग है. और उसके पास उसकी किसी भी बात का कोई प्रमाण नहीं है. क्या आप किसी मानसिक विक्षिप्त व्यक्ति की बातों पर यकीन कर सकते हैं?यदि आपके पास कोई ठोस प्रमाण हों तो प्रस्तुत करें. व्यर्थ की कटु शाब्दिक बहस करने से बचें.


नियामक जी किसी को पागल कह देने से उसकी विद्वता कम नहीं हो जाती है . प्रमाण उसी सूत्र में भागवत के श्लोक संख्या और अनुवाद सहित दिया है . और वो अनुवाद प्रमाणिक शब्दकोष निरुत्त को ध्यान में रखकर किया गया है . किसी भी उच्चकोटि के संस्कृत के विद्वान से निरुत्त की प्रमाणिकता के बारे में जाना जा सकता है. इससे ज्यादा ठोस प्रमाण नहीं दिया जा सकता है.

----------


## amar2007

> *नहीं मित्र या तो आदमी गलत की स्ताथ्पना करता है या सच की पर दोनों की कोई नहीं करता. तो जाहिर है की तुलसी भी इसके अपवाद नहीं है .
> फिर भी जो आपको भ्रम हो रहा है तो उसका उपाय ये है की बार बार मानस को पढ़ें हमेशा कुछ नया मिलता रहेगा जो आपकी पिछली धारणा  को सही करेगा
> हमलोग भी मानस पढ़ते है दोस्त पर उसका अर्थ वोह नहीं निकलता जो आप निकल रहे हैं और अगर निकलता भी है तो उस अर्थ में हमारी रूचि नहीं 
> *


आपकी रूचि हो या न हो पर धूर्तों को अपना स्वार्थ सिद्ध करने में हमेंशा रही है .

----------


## aawara

*दोस्त मानस तो निर्जिब चीजो  से भी आदर के साथ पेश आने को कहता है ,फिर  साजिब की तो बात ही क्या है.*

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र अगर ये ज्ञानी हैं तो मुझे बेब्कुफ़ सुनने में कोई हर्ज़ नहीं पर ये साबित तो करें की ये ज्ञानी हैं.*


लो कर लो बात ! अब मूर्ख और अज्ञानी को को अगर बुद्धिमान और ज्ञानी कहने लगे तो समाज का तो बेडा ही गर्क हो जायेगा . दूसरी बात मैंने सूत्र में कहैं भी खुद को ज्ञानी नहीं कहा . और आपसे फिर से सम्यक दृष्टी को विस्तार  से बताने का आग्रह करता हूँ. मैं भी देखूं की आप सम्यक दृष्टी से क्या समझते हैं !

----------


## aawara

> आपकी रूचि हो या न हो पर धूर्तों को अपना स्वार्थ सिद्ध करने में हमेंशा रही है .


*पता नहीं आप किस धूर्त की बात कर रहे हैं पर जहाँ तक मैं समझ पा रहा हूँ धूर्त आपकी नासमझी का फायदा उठाते है न की तुलसी के मानस का .हमें तो ऐसे किसी धूर्त से मुलाकात नहीं हुयी जो मानस के नाम पर बेबकूफ बना दे.
पर हाँ ऐसों से रोज मुलाकात  होती  है जो आपकी नासमझी का उपयोग करे आपका   फायदा उठाने  में , तो वैसे तो लोग बेटे को भी भड़का देते हैं बाप के खिलाफ तो दोषी कौन--सिर्फ और सिर्फ nadani  उस बेटे की
भाई कोई अगर आपको वोह chaupai पढाता या दिखाता है तो वही बात कहो जो मैं आपसे कह रहा हूँ तब से 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *दोस्त मानस तो निर्जिब चीजो  से भी आदर के साथ पेश आने को कहता है ,फिर  साजिब की तो बात ही क्या है.*


सही कहा जैसे पंडों को पत्थरों से इतना प्यार है की उसे नहलाते , धुलते और कपडे पहनकर श्रींगार करते हैं पर सुद्रों को उसका दर्शन भी नहीं करने देते हैं . इसी फोरम पर एक सूत्र है जिसमें मंदिर में सुद्रों का प्रवेश वर्जित होने की जानकारी दी गयी है .

----------


## aawara

*सम्यक का मतलब है संतुलित और ज्यादा कहा जाये तो जितने की जरुरत हो केबल उतना ही. और कहा जाये तो purvagrah रहित*

----------


## amar2007

> *पता नहीं आप किस धूर्त की बात कर रहे हैं पर जहाँ तक मैं समझ पा रहा हूँ धूर्त आपकी नासमझी का फायदा उठाते है न की तुलसी के मानस का .हमें तो ऐसे किसी धूर्त से मुलाकात नहीं हुयी जो मानस के नाम पर बेबकूफ बना दे.
> पर हाँ ऐसों से रोज मुलाकात  होती  है जो आपकी नासमझी का उपयोग करे आपका   फायदा उठाने  में , तो वैसे तो लोग बेटे को भी भड़का देते हैं बाप के खिलाफ तो दोषी कौन--सिर्फ और सिर्फ nadani  उस बेटे की
> भाई कोई अगर आपको वोह chaupai पढाता या दिखाता है तो वही बात कहो जो मैं आपसे कह रहा हूँ तब से 
> *


जनाब क्या बोलोगे जब हर प्रमाणिक शब्दकोश में 'ताडन ' शब्द का अर्थ 'दंड' मिलेगा ? वैसे आपने अभी तक सम्यक दृष्टी को विस्तार से नहीं बताया !

----------


## amar2007

> *सम्यक का मतलब है संतुलित और ज्यादा कहा जाये तो जितने की जरुरत हो केबल उतना ही. और कहा जाये तो purvagrah रहित*


मैंने 'सम्यक दृष्टी' का पूरा अर्थ  बताने को कहा था पर आप तो केवल सम्यक का मतलब बता रहे हैं और वो भी अधूरा . ज़रा और प्रकाश डालें इस पर.

----------


## aawara

> सही कहा जैसे पंडों को पत्थरों से इतना प्यार है की उसे नहलाते , धुलते और कपडे पहनकर श्रींगार करते हैं पर सुद्रों को उसका दर्शन भी नहीं करने देते हैं . इसी फोरम पर एक सूत्र है जिसमें मंदिर में सुद्रों का प्रवेश वर्जित होने की जानकारी दी गयी है .


*भाई आप पंडो से नाराज़ है की hindu धर्म से या फिर तुलसी से कृपया स्पस्ट करें क्यूंकि तीनो तिन अलग अलग चीजें हैं 
*

----------


## mantu007

> सही कहा जैसे पंडों को पत्थरों से इतना प्यार है की उसे नहलाते , धुलते और कपडे पहनकर श्रींगार करते हैं पर सुद्रों को उसका दर्शन भी नहीं करने देते हैं . इसी फोरम पर एक सूत्र है जिसमें मंदिर में सुद्रों का प्रवेश वर्जित होने की जानकारी दी गयी है .


हे घोर घंटाल बाबा  बिना किसी ज्ञान के क्यों उतर जाते हो मैदान में .

तुमको मालूम होना चाहिए की पटना के प्रमुख मंदिर महावीर मंदिर , पटना जंक्सन  के पास में वहाँ का प्रमुख पुजारी एक सूद्र ही है ..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नियामक जी किसी को पागल कह देने से उसकी विद्वता कम नहीं हो जाती है . प्रमाण उसी सूत्र में भागवत के श्लोक संख्या और अनुवाद सहित दिया है . और वो अनुवाद प्रमाणिक शब्दकोष निरुत्त को ध्यान में रखकर किया गया है . किसी भी उच्चकोटि के संस्कृत के विद्वान से निरुत्त की प्रमाणिकता के बारे में जाना जा सकता है. इससे ज्यादा ठोस प्रमाण नहीं दिया जा सकता है.


मित्र ईसके बारे मैं जल्वा जी ने उचित तर्क दे दिया है आपका क्या आप तो अपने पिताजी के बारे मैं क्या सोच रखते है सभी देखे, 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post316071

मित्र अगर आपको वेद के बारे मैं जानकारी होती तो आप अपने पिताजी का ऐसे खुलेआम अपमान खुद से नही करते

----------


## aawara

> जनाब क्या बोलोगे जब हर प्रमाणिक शब्दकोश में 'ताडन ' शब्द का अर्थ 'दंड' मिलेगा ? वैसे आपने अभी तक सम्यक दृष्टी को विस्तार से नहीं बताया !


*कुछ देर पहले आपने किसी को सलाह दी की सत्य के लिए म्हणत करनी पड़ती है
मैं यही कह रहा हूँ की जो लिखा है उसका कोई अर्थ भी होता है जो मैं पहले बता चूका हूँ पर अगर आप उसको जस के तस अपने मन के अनुकूल अर्थ निकलकर पकड़ लेंगे और फिर कोई आपको भड़का दे तो jimebari आपकी है तुलसी की नहीं*

----------


## amar2007

> हे घोर घंटाल बाबा  बिना किसी ज्ञान के क्यों उतर जाते हो मैदान में .
> 
> तुमको मालूम होना चाहिए की पटना के प्रमुख मंदिर महावीर मंदिर , पटना जंक्सन  के पास में वहाँ का प्रमुख पुजारी एक सूद्र ही है ..


पुजारी और सूद्र !!!! कैसी मानसिकता है !!! एक पुजारी सूद्र नहीं जो सकता , आपको मालूम है की नहीं ? जो पुजारी हो गया , वो सूद्र नहीं रहा , वो अब ब्राह्मण हो गया .

----------


## amar2007

> *भाई आप पंडो से नाराज़ है की hindu धर्म से या फिर तुलसी से कृपया स्पस्ट करें क्यूंकि तीनो तिन अलग अलग चीजें हैं 
> *


जनाब में ढोंगी और पाखंडी लोगों ने नाराज़ हूँ जो सत्य की जगह असत्य का प्रचार करते हैं .

----------


## aawara

> मैंने 'सम्यक दृष्टी' का पूरा अर्थ  बताने को कहा था पर आप तो केवल सम्यक का मतलब बता रहे हैं और वो भी अधूरा . ज़रा और प्रकाश डालें इस पर.


* पूरा मतलब पर किस sandarbh में इस दृष्टि से क्या देखना है वो भी तो पता रहे तब तो पूरा अर्थ बताया जा सकता है*

----------


## amar2007

> *कुछ देर पहले आपने किसी को सलाह दी की सत्य के लिए म्हणत करनी पड़ती है
> मैं यही कह रहा हूँ की जो लिखा है उसका कोई अर्थ भी होता है जो मैं पहले बता चूका हूँ पर अगर आप उसको जस के तस अपने मन के अनुकूल अर्थ निकलकर पकड़ लेंगे और फिर कोई आपको भड़का दे तो jimebari आपकी है तुलसी की नहीं*


मैं देख रहा था की आपको उस शब्द का मतलब मालूम है की नहीं , जिसका इस्तेमाल आपने किया है . और मुझे अफ़सोस है की आपने उस शब्द का अर्थ तोड़ मरोड़ कर उसके मूल अर्थ का बेडा गर्क कर दिया .

----------


## mantu007

> पुजारी और सूद्र !!!! कैसी मानसिकता है !!! एक पुजारी सूद्र नहीं जो सकता , आपको मालूम है की नहीं ? जो पुजारी हो गया , वो सूद्र नहीं रहा , वो अब ब्राह्मण हो गया .


 पहले वो सूद्र  था अब वो प्रमुख पुजारी बन गया है  इत्ती सी बात तुम्हारे भेजे में नहीं अटती

----------


## amar2007

> * पूरा मतलब पर किस sandarbh में इस दृष्टि से क्या देखना है वो भी तो पता रहे तब तो पूरा अर्थ बताया जा सकता है*


सन्दर्भ ये सूत्र है ! अब बताऊ सम्यक दृष्टी का क्या मतलब है यहाँ पर ?

----------


## mantu007

> मैं देख रहा था की आपको उस शब्द का मतलब मालूम है की नहीं , जिसका इस्तेमाल आपने किया है . और मुझे अफ़सोस है की आपने उस शब्द का अर्थ तोड़ मरोड़ कर उसके मूल अर्थ का बेडा गर्क कर दिया .


*उसने उस शब्द का अर्थ तोड़ मरोड़ कर उसके मूल अर्थ का बेडा गर्क कर दिया  और तुने क्या किया  ये मालूम नहीं है ????????*

----------


## aawara

> जनाब में ढोंगी और पाखंडी लोगों ने नाराज़ हूँ जो सत्य की जगह असत्य का प्रचार करते हैं .


*उनसे से तो सभी परेशां है , और देश की हर समस्यों की तरह उसका समाधान भी  शिक्षा और जाग्रति है 
पर ढोंगी के चलते आप सही आदमी पे आरोप नहीं लगा सकते. कोई जबरदस्ती का आपके बातों का गलत मतलब निकले तो ये अच्छी बात तो नहीं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पहले वो सूद्र  था अब वो प्रमुख पुजारी बन गया है  इत्ती सी बात तुम्हारे भेजे में नहीं अटती


भाई इनके पास कोई तर्क करने केआई ताकत ही नही है ये क्या बोलते है खुद ही पता नहीं

----------


## amar2007

> पहले वो सूद्र  था अब वो प्रमुख पुजारी बन गया है  इत्ती सी बात तुम्हारे भेजे में नहीं अटती


मेरे तो समझ मैं आ गयी पर आपकी समझ मैं नहीं आई की मैं एक विशेष  मंदिर मैं सूद्र के प्रवेश के बारे मैं बात कर रहा हूँ , इसी फोरम के एक सूत्र मैं उस मंदिर की जानकारी दी गयी है .

----------


## amar2007

> *उसने उस शब्द का अर्थ तोड़ मरोड़ कर उसके मूल अर्थ का बेडा गर्क कर दिया  और तुने क्या किया  ये मालूम नहीं है ????????*


आपकी शालीन भाषा पढ़कर बहुत अच्छा लगा . कृपया शालीनता बनाये रखें .

----------


## aawara

> सन्दर्भ ये सूत्र है ! अब बताऊ सम्यक दृष्टी का क्या मतलब है यहाँ पर ?


*सम्यक दृष्टि यही है की सारे पोस्ट पड़ने के बाद भी मैंने आपके प्रति कोई पूर्वाग्रह नहीं पाला वल्कि आपसे  बात करने के बाद ही आपके प्रति कोई धारणा बना रहा हूँ
और सूत्र के बारे में ये की आपको जो कहना है उसके लिए आप लगातार माध्यम बदल रहे हैं 
*

----------


## amar2007

> भाई इनके पास कोई तर्क करने केआई ताकत ही नही है ये क्या बोलते है खुद ही पता नहीं


अच्छा !! जो तर्क दे रहे हो उसका प्रमाण भी तो दिखाओ !

----------


## mantu007

> मेरे तो समझ मैं आ गयी पर आपकी समझ मैं नहीं आई की मैं एक विशेष  मंदिर मैं सूद्र के प्रवेश के बारे मैं बात कर रहा हूँ , इसी फोरम के एक सूत्र मैं उस मंदिर की जानकारी दी गयी है .


*मेरे घर में एक मंदिर है पर तुमको वहाँ नहीं जाने दूँगा तो इसका मतलब क्या हुआ ????????????????????*

----------


## mantu007

> आपकी शालीन भाषा पढ़कर बहुत अच्छा लगा . कृपया शालीनता बनाये रखें .


हमें मालूम है शालीनता कैसे बरक़रार रखी जाती है पर आपको शायद नहीं मालूम .............बिना वाद विवाद के हंगामा खड़ा करते हो ?

----------


## amar2007

> *सम्यक दृष्टि यही है की सारे पोस्ट पड़ने के बाद भी मैंने आपके प्रति कोई पूर्वाग्रह नहीं पाला वल्कि आपसे  बात करने के बाद ही आपके प्रति कोई धारणा बना रहा हूँ
> और सूत्र के बारे में ये की आपको जो कहना है उसके लिए आप लगातार माध्यम बदल रहे हैं 
> *


मिथ्या आरोप करने के कोई लाभ नहीं , जो कहना है प्रमाण के साथ कहो !

----------


## aawara

*भाइयों सौ बात की एक बात है की किसी को भी किसी के धार्मिक चीजो के अपमान करने का कोई अधिकार नहीं और इसकी जितनी निंदा की जाये वो कम है*

----------


## amar2007

> हमें मालूम है शालीनता कैसे बरक़रार रखी जाती है पर आपको शायद नहीं मालूम .............बिना वाद विवाद के हंगामा खड़ा करते हो ?


केवल मालूम लगती है , व्यवहार मैं बिलकुल नहीं दिखी अभी तक इस सूत्र में!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हमें मालूम है शालीनता कैसे बरक़रार रखी जाती है पर आपको शायद नहीं मालूम .............बिना वाद विवाद के हंगामा खड़ा करते हो ?


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post316071

मित्र एनसे शालीनता की आशा ना रखे भगवान तुल्य अपने खुद के पिताजी के बारे मैं इनके विचार देखे

----------


## aawara

> मिथ्या आरोप करने के कोई लाभ नहीं , जो कहना है प्रमाण के साथ कहो !


*पहले आप मायाबती का बचाब कर रहे थे फिर तुलसी को कोसने लगने फिर पंडो को कोसने लगे और अंत में जाकर या कहा की मुझे पाखंड नापसंद है तो ये बात आप शुरुआत में भी कह देते 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइयों सौ बात की एक बात है की किसी को भी किसी के धार्मिक चीजो के अपमान करने का कोई अधिकार नहीं और इसकी जितनी निंदा की जाये वो कम है*


और लाखों में एक बात है की धर्म और इस्वर के नाम पर कुछ पुस्तकें लिखकर महापुरुषों  और बहुजन का अपमान नहीं कर सकते हो . और अगर कुछ लिखा है तो उसका पर्याप्त प्रमाण भी देना होगा अन्यथा विरोध का सामना करना पड़ेगा !

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र ,,,,भारतीय कानून के तहत कोई भी गैर सरकारी व्यक्ति ( सरकारी भी केवल राज-पत्रित हो) या गैर सरकारी संस्था भारतीय राज-चिन्हों जैसे अशोक लाट चिन्ह या शेर मुद्रा या अशोक चक्र का उपयोग नहीं कर सकते इनका प्रयोग केवल राजपत्रित सरकारी व्यक्ति तथा संस्थाओं द्वारा ही किया जा सकता है,,,अन्य द्वारा प्रयोग अनुचित और दंडनीय अपराध है..
                 बाकी मायावती के राज़ में भैय्या कुछ भी संभव है..क्योकि वो उत्तर प्रदेश की एकमात्र अधिकर्ता है और उसके खिलाफ शब्द बोलना उत्तर प्रदेश में अक्षम्य अपराध है...अतः मायावती की शक्ति केवल पराशक्ति है...
*

----------


## mantu007

> केवल मालूम लगती है , व्यवहार मैं बिलकुल नहीं दिखी अभी तक इस सूत्र में!


यार तुमको तो कभी से मैं देख चूका हूँ .. तुम तो कुछ देर में भगवन को भी गाली देने लगोगे . अभी तक तुमने तुलसीदास जी को गाली दी . वो भी बिना तर्क के 
बिना प्रमाण . ये कोई बात हुयी 

बहुत सारे लोग हैं , क्या तुम नया रामचारित्रमानस  लिखने वाले हो ?????????????

----------


## aawara

> और लाखों में एक बात है की धर्म और इस्वर के नाम पर कुछ पुस्तकें लिखकर महापुरुषों  और बहुजन का अपमान नहीं कर सकते हो . और अगर कुछ लिखा है तो उसका पर्याप्त प्रमाण भी देना होगा अन्यथा विरोध का सामना करना पड़ेगा !


*आप हमसभी से  सहमत हैं या असहमत हैं*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र ,,,,भारतीय कानून के तहत कोई भी गैर सरकारी व्यक्ति ( सरकारी भी केवल राज-पत्रित हो) या गैर सरकारी संस्था भारतीय राज-चिन्हों जैसे अशोक लाट चिन्ह या शेर मुद्रा या अशोक चक्र का उपयोग नहीं कर सकते इनका प्रयोग केवल राजपत्रित सरकारी व्यक्ति तथा संस्थाओं द्वारा ही किया जा सकता है,,,अन्य द्वारा प्रयोग अनुचित और दंडनीय अपराध है..
>                  बाकी मायावती के राज़ में भैय्या कुछ भी संभव है..क्योकि वो उत्तर प्रदेश की एकमात्र अधिकर्ता है और उसके खिलाफ शब्द बोलना उत्तर प्रदेश में अक्षम्य अपराध है...अतः मायावती की शक्ति केवल पराशक्ति है...
> *



वकील साहब बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद अब सच्चाई सबके सामने है

----------


## mantu007

> *मित्र ,,,,भारतीय कानून के तहत कोई भी गैर सरकारी व्यक्ति ( सरकारी भी केवल राज-पत्रित हो) या गैर सरकारी संस्था भारतीय राज-चिन्हों जैसे अशोक लाट चिन्ह या शेर मुद्रा या अशोक चक्र का उपयोग नहीं कर सकते इनका प्रयोग केवल राजपत्रित सरकारी व्यक्ति तथा संस्थाओं द्वारा ही किया जा सकता है,,,अन्य द्वारा प्रयोग अनुचित और दंडनीय अपराध है..
>                  बाकी मायावती के राज़ में भैय्या कुछ भी संभव है..क्योकि वो उत्तर प्रदेश की एकमात्र अधिकर्ता है और उसके खिलाफ शब्द बोलना उत्तर प्रदेश में अक्षम्य अपराध है...अतः मायावती की शक्ति केवल पराशक्ति है...
> *



क्या बात बोला आपने वाह

----------


## amar2007

> *पहले आप मायाबती का बचाब कर रहे थे फिर तुलसी को कोसने लगने फिर पंडो को कोसने लगे और अंत में जाकर या कहा की मुझे पाखंड नापसंद है तो ये बात आप शुरुआत में भी कह देते 
> *


मैं मायावती का बचाव क्यों करने लगा ? कोई रिश्तेदारी नहीं मेरी ! मैं सत्य को सामने लाने की कोसिस कर रहा था जो ये है की मायावती सरकार ने उस पत्रिका पर गैरकानूनी लेखों को छापने की वजह से प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया था काफी समय पहले ही और उस पत्रिका को  किसी भी रूप में , कहीं भी पढ़ाना , दिखाना प्रतिबंधित है परन्तु सूत्र प्रारंभ करता किसी राजनैतिक तत्व  से प्रेरित होकर मामले की पूरी जानकारी किये बिना  द्वेष फैला रहे थे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इसी तरह भोली भाली  जनता को बेवकूफ बनाते आये हो ! जब रामचरितमानस छापने  वाली संस्था ने साफ़ -साफ़ लिखा है तो व्यर्थ क्यों बहस करते हो ?
> हाँथ कंगन को आरसी  क्या - और पढ़े  लिखे को फारसी क्या  .
> मेरे पिता जी भी पहले ऐसे ही अनर्गल अर्थ बताया करते थे परन्तु जब गीता प्रेस की अनुवादित रामचरितमानस मैंने दिखाई , तब जाकर उन्हें मेरी बात पर विस्वास हुआ .



मित्र आप से यही उम्मीद थि, आप अपने पिताजी जो की आपके लिये पाखंड नही सचमुच के भगवान है ऐसी सोच??/ हे राम॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैं मायावती का बचाव क्यों करने लगा ? कोई रिश्तेदारी नहीं मेरी ! मैं सत्य को सामने लाने की कोसिस कर रहा था जो ये है की मायावती सरकार ने उस पत्रिका पर गैरकानूनी लेखों को छापने की वजह से प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया था काफी समय पहले ही और उस पत्रिका को  किसी भी रूप में , कहीं भी पढ़ाना , दिखाना प्रतिबंधित है परन्तु सूत्र प्रारंभ करता किसी राजनैतिक तत्व  से प्रेरित होकर मामले की पूरी जानकारी किये बिना  द्वेष फैला रहे थे


अमर जी कल से आप जो झुट का विवाद कर रहे थे, वकील साहब ने उसका जवाब दे दिया है, अब आप झूटे विवाद के लिये सभी से माफ़ी मांग के अपनी शालीनता का परिचय दे

----------


## amar2007

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...l=1#post316071
> 
> मित्र एनसे शालीनता की आशा ना रखे भगवान तुल्य अपने खुद के पिताजी के बारे मैं इनके विचार देखे


तुम्हें तो मालूम ही नहीं की माँ - बाप को प्रज्ञा देना कितना बड़ा पुण्य है . यही भगवान् बुद्ध ने भी किया था . तुम्हारी मर्जी हो तो अपने माँ - बात को अज्ञान रुपी अन्धकार में पड़े रहने दो !.

----------


## mantu007

> मैं मायावती का बचाव क्यों करने लगा ? कोई रिश्तेदारी नहीं मेरी ! मैं सत्य को सामने लाने की कोसिस कर रहा था जो ये है की मायावती सरकार ने उस पत्रिका पर गैरकानूनी लेखों को छापने की वजह से प्रतिबन्ध लगा दिया था काफी समय पहले ही और उस पत्रिका को  किसी भी रूप में , कहीं भी पढ़ाना , दिखाना प्रतिबंधित है परन्तु सूत्र प्रारंभ करता किसी राजनैतिक तत्व  से प्रेरित होकर मामले की पूरी जानकारी किये बिना  द्वेष फैला रहे थे



देखो एक बात तुमको मैं यहाँ साफ़ साफ़ समझा देता हूँ  
इस फोरम पर बहुत सरे ऐसी बातें मिल जाएँगी जो प्रतिबंधित हैं . लेकिन यहाँ हर कोई अपने रिस्क पर आता है . 

कभी भी किसी सूत्र की रचना करने वाले के खिलाफ मत बोलना . अगर तुमको ज्यादा आपत्ति हो रहा है तो नियामक से कह दो 
बाकि काम नियामक खुद कर लेंगे .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तुम्हें तो मालूम ही नहीं की माँ - बाप को प्रज्ञा देना कितना बड़ा पुण्य है . यही भगवान् बुद्ध ने भी किया था . तुम्हारी मर्जी हो तो अपने माँ - बात को अज्ञान रुपी अन्धकार में पड़े रहने दो !.


 जी सभी को दिख रहा है

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र ,,,,भारतीय कानून के तहत कोई भी गैर सरकारी व्यक्ति ( सरकारी भी केवल राज-पत्रित हो) या गैर सरकारी संस्था भारतीय राज-चिन्हों जैसे अशोक लाट चिन्ह या शेर मुद्रा या अशोक चक्र का उपयोग नहीं कर सकते इनका प्रयोग केवल राजपत्रित सरकारी व्यक्ति तथा संस्थाओं द्वारा ही किया जा सकता है,,,अन्य द्वारा प्रयोग अनुचित और दंडनीय अपराध है..
>                  बाकी मायावती के राज़ में भैय्या कुछ भी संभव है..क्योकि वो उत्तर प्रदेश की एकमात्र अधिकर्ता है और उसके खिलाफ शब्द बोलना उत्तर प्रदेश में अक्षम्य अपराध है...अतः मायावती की शक्ति केवल पराशक्ति है...
> *


वकील साहब यहाँ संविधान से प्रमाण अपेछित है . उसके बिना उपरोक्त केवल आपकी राय मानी  जायेगी !

----------


## amar2007

> *आप हमसभी से  सहमत हैं या असहमत हैं*


किस बात पर ? की धर्म के नाम पर पर कुछ भी करोगे और कोई आपति न करे ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र ,,,,भारतीय कानून के तहत कोई भी गैर सरकारी व्यक्ति ( सरकारी भी केवल राज-पत्रित हो) या गैर सरकारी संस्था भारतीय राज-चिन्हों जैसे अशोक लाट चिन्ह या शेर मुद्रा या अशोक चक्र का उपयोग नहीं कर सकते इनका प्रयोग केवल राजपत्रित सरकारी व्यक्ति तथा संस्थाओं द्वारा ही किया जा सकता है,,,अन्य द्वारा प्रयोग अनुचित और दंडनीय अपराध है..
>                  बाकी मायावती के राज़ में भैय्या कुछ भी संभव है..क्योकि वो उत्तर प्रदेश की एकमात्र अधिकर्ता है और उसके खिलाफ शब्द बोलना उत्तर प्रदेश में अक्षम्य अपराध है...अतः मायावती की शक्ति केवल पराशक्ति है...
> *


*अमर जी कल से  ईस बिसय पर झूटे तर्क देकर काफी सदस्यो को आपने गुमराह किया है, शालीनता पेश करते हुवे सब से माफ़ी माँगे आप*

----------


## amar2007

> वकील साहब बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद अब सच्चाई सबके सामने है


कह तो ऐसे रहे हो मानो  वकील साहब ही संविधान हो गए हों !!!

----------


## man-vakil

> वकील साहब यहाँ संविधान से प्रमाण अपेछित है . उसके बिना उपरोक्त केवल आपकी राय मानी  जायेगी !


THE EMBLEMS AND NAMES (PREVENTION OF IMPROPER USE) ACT, 1950
An Act to prevent the improper use of certain emblems and names for professional and commercial purposes.

----------


## man-vakil

*Be it enacted by Parliament as follows:
1. Short title, extent, application and commencement . ? (1) This Act may be called the Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Act, 1950.
(2) It extends to the whole of India, and also applies to citizens of India outside India.
(3) It shall come into force on such  [1] [dates] as the Central Government may, by notification in the Official Gazette, appoint.
2. Definition . ? In this Act, unless the context otherwise requires, ? 
(a) ?emblem? means any emblem, seal, flag, insignia, coat-of-arms or pictorial representation specified in the Schedule;
(b) ?competent authority? means any authority competent under any law for the time being in force to register any company, firm or other body of persons or any trade mark or design or to grant a patent;
(c) ?name? includes any abbreviation of a name.
3. Prohibition of improper use of certain emblems and names. ? ?Notwithstanding anything contained in any law for the time being in force, no person shall, except in such cases and under such conditions as may be prescribed by the Central Government, use, or continue to use, for the purpose of any trade, business, calling or profession, or in the title of any patent, or in any trade mark or design, any name or emblem specified in the Schedule or any colourable imitation thereof without the previous permission of the Central Government or of such officer of Government as may be authorised in this behalf by the Central Government.
4. Prohibition of registration of certain companies, etc . ? (1) Notwithstanding anything contained in any law for the time being in force, no competent authority shall, ? 
(a) register any company, firm or other body of persons which bears any name, or
(b) register a trade mark or design which bears any emblem or name, or
(c) grant a patent in respect of an invention? which bears a title containing any emblem or name,
if the use of such name or emblem is in contravention of Section 3.
(2) If any question arises before a competent authority whether any emblem is an emblem specified in the Schedule or a colourable imitation thereof, the competent authority, may refer the question to the Central Government, and the decision of the Central Government thereon shall be final.
5. Penalty. ? Any person who contravenes the provisions of Section 3 shall be punishable with fine which may extend to five hundred rupees.
6. Previous sanction for prosecution. ? No prosecution for any offence punishable under this Act shall be instituted, except with the previous sanction of the Central Government or of any officer authorised in this behalf by general or special order of the Central Government.
7. Savings. ? Nothing in this Act shall exempt any person from any suit or other proceedings which might, apart from this Act, be brought against him.
8. Power of the Central Government to amend the Schedule. ? The Central Government may, by notification in the Official Gazette, add to or alter the Schedule, and any such addition or alteration shall have effect as if it had been made by this Act.
9. Power to make rules. ? The Central Government may, by notification in the Official Gazette, make rules to carry out the purposes of this Act.
THE SCHEDULE
[see Sections 2 (a) and 3]
1.? The name, emblem or official seal of the United Nations Organisation.
2.? The name, emblem or official seal of the World Health Organisation.
3.? The Indian National Flag.
4.? The name, emblem or official seal of the Government of India or of any State, or any other insignia or coat-of-arms used by any such Government or by a Department of any such Government.
5.? The emblems of the St. John Ambulance Association (India), and the St. John Ambulance Brigade (India), consisting of the device of a white eight pointed cross embellished in the four principal angles, whether or not the device is surrounded or accompanied by concentric circles or other decoration or by lettering.
6.? The name, emblem or official seal of the President, Governor, Sadar-i-Riyasat or Republic or Union of India.
7.? Any name which may suggest or be calculated to suggest ? 
(i) the patronage of the Government? of India or the Government of a State; or
(ii) connection with any local authority or any corporation or body constituted by the Government under any law for the time being in force.
8.? The name, emblem or official seal of the United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organisation.
9.? The name or pictorial representation of Rashtrapati, Rashtrapati Bhavan, Raj Bhavan.
9-A.? The name of pictorial representation of Mahatma ****hi, Pandit Jawaharlal Nehru, Chhatrapati Shivaji Maharaj or the Prime Minister of India or the words ?****hi?, ?Nehru? or ?Shivaji?, except the pictorial use thereof on calendars where only the names of the manufacturers and printers of the calendars are given and the calendars are not used for advertising goods.
10.? The medals, badges or decorations instituted by the Government from time to time or the miniatures or replicas of such medals, badges or decorations or the names of such medals, badges or decorations or of the miniatures or replicas thereof.
11.? The name, emblem or official seal of the International Civil Aviation Organisation.
12.? The word ?Interpol? which is an integral part of the International Criminal Police Organisation.
13.? The name, emblem or official seal of the World Meteorological Organisation.
14.? The name, emblem of the Tuberculosis Association of India .
15.? The name, emblem and official seal of the International Atomic Agency.
16.? The names ?Ashoka Chakra? or ?Dharma Chakra? or the pictorial representation of Ashoka Chakra as used in the India National Flag or in the official seal or emblem of the Government of India or of any State Government or of a Department of any such Government.
17.? The name of the Parliament or the Legislature of any State, or the Supreme Court, or the High Court of any State, or the Central Secretariat, or the Secretariat of any State Government or any other Government Office or the pictorial representation of any building occupied by any of the aforesaid institutions.
18.? The name and emblem of the Rama Krishna Math and Ramakrishna Mission consisting of a Swan floating on waters, with a lotus in the foreground and the rising sun in the background, the whole being encircled by a hooded serpent, with the words superimposed on the bottom portion.
19.? The names and emblems of the Sri Sarada Math and Ramakrishna Sarada Mission consisting of a Swan (facing right) floating on water, with a Lotus in the foreground and the rising sun in the background, the whole being encircled by a wild serpent (facing right) with the words? superimposed on the bottom portion.
20.? The name of `The Bharat Scouts and Guides' with its `Emblem'.
21.? The name and emblem of the International Olympic Committee consisting of five interlaced rings.

*

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी कल से  ईस बिसय पर झूटे तर्क देकर काफी सदस्यो को आपने गुमराह किया है, शालीनता पेश करते हुवे सब से माफ़ी माँगे आप*


थोडा इन्तजार करो मित्र . अभी संविधान से प्रमाण नहीं दिया गया है . उसके बिना वकील साहब ने जो कुछ कहा , वो उनकी व्यक्तिगत राय है .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कह तो ऐसे रहे हो मानो  वकील साहब ही संविधान हो गए हों !!!


कम से कम एक वकील की बातों को तो मानो, आप सर्वज्ञानी है क्या, शालीनता एसई अपने झूठ के लिये माफी मांगिये

----------


## man-vakil

THE EMBLEMS AND NAMES

THE EMBLEMS AND NAMES (PREVENTION OF IMPROPER USE) ACT, 1950

No.12 of 1950 /SEAL/( 1st March, 1950)

An Act to prevent the improper use of certain emblems and names for professional and commercial purposes.Be it enacted by Parliament as follows:-

Short title, 1. (1) This Act may be called the Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use)extent, Act, 1950.application (2) It extends to the whole of India, and also applies to citizens of India outside India.and (3) It shall come into force on such dates (1st September, 1950) as the Central commencement. Government may, by notification in the Official Gazette, appoint.

Definitions. 2. In this Act, unless the context otherwise requires:-

(a) ?emblem? means any emblem, seal, flag, insignia, coat-of-arms or pictorial representation specified in the schedule;

(b) ?competent authority? means any authority competent under any law for the time being in force to register any company, irm or other body of persons or any trade mark or design or to grant a patent;

( c ) ?name? includes any abbreviation of a name.Prohibition 3. Notwithstanding anything contained in any law for the time being in force, no person of improper shall, except in such cases and under such conditions as may be prescribed by the use of Central Government, use, or continue to use, for the purpose of any trade, business, certain calling or profession, or in the title of any patent, or in any trade mark or design any name emblems and or emblem specified in the Schedule or any colourable imitation thereof without the names. previous permission of the Central Government or of such officer or Government as may be authorised in this behalf by the Central Government.

Prohibition 4. (1) Notwithstanding anything contained in any law for the time being in force,of registra no competent authority shall: tion of (a) register any company, firm or other body of persons which bears any name, or certain (b) register a trade mark or design which bears any emblem or name, or companies (c )grant a patent in respect of any invention which bears a title containing any etc. emblem or name. If the use of such name or emblem is in contravention of section 3.

(2) If any question arises before a competent authority whether any emblem is an emblem specified in the Schedule or a colourable imitation thereof, the competent authority may refer the question to the Central Government , and the decision of the Central Government thereon shall be final. Penalty 5. Any person who contravenes the provisions of section 3 shall be punishable with fine which may extend to five hundred rupees. Previous 6. No prosecution for any offence punishable under this Act shall be instituted, Sanction for except with the previous sanction of the Central Government or of any officer authorised Prosecution. in this behalf by general or special order of the Central Government.

Savings. 7. Nothing in this Act shall exempt any person from any suit or other proceeding which might, apart from this Act, be brought against him.

Power of the 8. The Central Government may, by notification in the official Gazette, add to or Central alter the Schedule, and any such addition or alteration shall have effect as if it government had been made by this Act. to amend the Schedule.

Power to 9. The Central Government may, by notification in the Official Gazette, make rules make rules. to carry out the purposes of this Act. ???.

Encl: Schedule.

----------


## amar2007

> *Be it enacted by Parliament as follows:
> 1. Short title, extent, application and commencement . ? (1) This Act may be called the Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Act, 1950.
> (2) It extends to the whole of India, and also applies to citizens of India outside India.
> (3) It shall come into force on such  [1] [dates] as the Central Government may, by notification in the Official Gazette, appoint.
> 2. Definition . ? In this Act, unless the context otherwise requires, ? 
> (a) ?emblem? means any emblem, seal, flag, insignia, coat-of-arms or pictorial representation specified in the Schedule;
> (b) ?competent authority? means any authority competent under any law for the time being in force to register any company, firm or other body of persons or any trade mark or design or to grant a patent;
> (c) ?name? includes any abbreviation of a name.
> 3. Prohibition of improper use of certain emblems and names. ? ?Notwithstanding anything contained in any law for the time being in force, no person shall, except in such cases and under such conditions as may be prescribed by the Central Government, use, or continue to use, for the purpose of any trade, business, calling or profession, or in the title of any patent, or in any trade mark or design, any name or emblem specified in the Schedule or any colourable imitation thereof without the previous permission of the Central Government or of such officer of Government as may be authorised in this behalf by the Central Government.
> ...


इसमें 'अशोक की लाट ' नेशनल एम्बलम है , कहाँ लिखा है ज़रा उसे लाल रंग में रंगकर दिखाएँ .

----------


## man-vakil

THE SCHEDULE

                                               (see Sections 2 (a) and 3)



1.The name, emblem or official seal of the United Nations Organisation.

2.The name, emblem or official seal of the World Health Organisation.

3.The Indian National Flag.

4.The name, emblem or official seal of the Government of India or of any State, or of any State, or any other insignia or coat-of-arms used by any such Government or by a Department of any  such Government.

5.The emblems of the St. John Ambulance Association (India), and the St. John Ambulance Brigade (India), consisting of the device of a white eight pointed cross embellished in the four principal angle alternatively with a lion passant quadrant and a unicorn passant, whether or not the device is surrounded or accompanied by concentric circles or other decoration or by lettering.

6.The name, emblem or official seal of the president, governor (sardar-I-Riyasat) or Republic or Union of India.

7.Any name which may suggest or be calculated to suggest:-

( i ) The patronage of the Government of India or the Government of a State; or

( ii ) Connection with any local authority or any corporation or body constituted by the Government under any law for the time being in force.

8. The name, emblem or official seal of the United Nations Educational Scientific and Cultural   Organisations.

9.The name or pictorial representation of Rashtrapati, Rashtrapati Bhavan, Raj Bhavan.

9.A.The name or pictorial representation of Mahatma ****hi, Pt. Jawaharlal Nehru, Shrimati Indira ****hi, Chhatrapati Shivaji or the Prime Minister of India or the words ?****hi?, ? Nehru? or ?Shivaji?, except the pictorial use thereof on calendars where only the names of the manufacturers and printers of the calendars are given and the calendars are not used for advertising goods. (Ins. by Notification No. S.O.1503 dated the 8th April, 1970).

10.The medals, badges or decorations instituted by the Government from time to time or the miniatures or replicas of such medals, badges or decorations (or the names of such medals, badges or decorations or of the miniatures of replicas thereof).

11.The name, emblem or official seal of the International Civil Aviation Organisation.

12.The word ?Interpol? which is an integral part of the International Criminal Police Organisation.

13. The name, emblem or official seal of the World Meteorological Organisation.

14.The name and emblem of the Tuberculosis Association of India.

15.The name, emblem and official seal of the International Atomic Energy Agency.

16.The names ?Ashoka Chakra? or ?Dharma Chakra? or the pictorial representation of Ashoka Chakra as used in the Indian National Flag or in the official seal or emblem of the Government of India or of any State Government or of a Department of any such Government.

17.The name of the Parliament or the legislature of any State, or the Supreme Court, or the High Court of any State, or the Central Secretariat, or the Secretariat of any State Government or any other Government office or the pictorial representation of any building occupied by any of the aforesaid institutions.

18.The name and emblem of the Ramakrishna Math and Mission consisting of a swan floating on waters, with a lotus in the foreground and the rising sun in the background, the whole being  encircled by a wild serpent, with the words .. .. . . superimposed on the bottom portion. (Ins. by notification No. S.O.2356 Dated 4th August, 1973) 

19.The name and emblem of Sri Sarada Math and Ramakrishna Sarada Mission consisting of a swan (facing right) floating on waters, with lotus in the foreground and the rising sun in the background, the whole being encircled by a wild serpent (facing right with the words ???????.. superimposed on the bottom portion. (Ins. By notification no. S.O. dated the 11th September, 1973)

20.The name of the ?The Bharat Scouts and Guides? with the ?Emblem?. (Ins. By notification no. S.O. dated the 10th July, 1974)

21The name and Emblem of the International Olympic Committee consisting of five interlaced rings. (Ins. By notification no. S.O.2457 dated the 18 the August, 1978)

22.The name and the emblem of the National Youth Emblem which is in black and white and carries the profiles of the faces of the two onward looking young persons ? male and female - inscribed with a circle. Both faces are turning towards the right and the profile of the male face is in black and is situated behind that of the female face. The back of the profile of the female face forms the tail and wing of a dove flying in the opposite direction with its beak extending outside the circle and carrying a twig with leaf. The profile of the dove is in white and the balance space of the profile of the female face is covered with horizontal lines in black. The space in between the profile of the dove and the circle to the left of the dove is also black. The leaf and twig is in black. On eye of the dove is shown in the form of a dot. ( Ins. By notification no. S.O. 373 (E) dated 23rd June, 1986)

23. The name and emblem of the ?Auroville? consisting of two concentric circles; the inner circle is joined to the outer circle with five equidistant radial lines to form five petals; one of the radial lines is oriented vertically downwards. An inner dot is placed at the center of the symbol. The petals may be shaded in orange or any other colour, or may be unshaded. ( Ins. By notification no. S.O.593 (E) dated 22nd July, 1999)

24 The name of Sri Sathya Sai Central Trust and its two emblems described below:

(i) In the middle, it has a lotus flame that is spreading light of goodwill in all directions. Five universal human values ? Truth,Right conduct, Peace, Love and Non-violence are placed in the outer circle. These are universal values that are common to all faiths and beliefs. The emblem has no specific colour stipulation

(ii) This emblem is a Sarvadharma ( multi-religious) Symbol and equality of all religions symbol. It depicts symbols of major world religions- Om-in Sanskrit/Devnagri ( Hindusim and Sikhism), Cross (Christianity), Crescent & Star (Islam), Fire (Zoroastrianism), and Wheel (Dharma Chakra revered by Budhists & Jains). All signs are placed in a circle signifying their equality. In the middle circle, there is a Lotus Flame that signified Purity, Virtue & Character. This emblem is used in various colours and no specific colour is officially notified. ( Ins. By notification no. S.O. 77 (E) dated 15th January, 2004)

25 The name of ?Sri Sathya Sai? (Ins.By notifiaction no. S.O.578 (E) dated 14th May, 2004)

26 The logo/emblem of the NHRC described below :

(i)The logo features the Ashoka Chakra at its heart. The petals in the upper half of the Chakra, which is derived from the national flag, change to brilliant orange rays radiating upwards and outwards. Like the sun?s rays, these too are indicative of hope and movement, with a far reaching penetrating quality. The rays benefit all, without distinction, and are not subject to limitations of any kind. The entire symbol is guarded by two side arms which seem to raise it and protect it, thereby suggesting universal love and hope-qualities which are the birthright of all mankind.

ii)The Sanskrit quotation ?Sarve Bhavantu sukhinah? is also incorporated in the logo. (Ins.By notification no. S.O.1323(E) dated 3rd December, 2004)

----------


## mantu007

*वकील जी अब आप शांत हो जाइये ना .................अब आप कहें का टेंसन लेते हैं .. 
चलिए एक दो कविता ही कह दीजिए*

----------


## aawara

> किस बात पर ? की धर्म के नाम पर पर कुछ भी करोगे और कोई आपति न करे ?


लगता है आप जल्दी मेँ रहते है
मैने ये कहा था कि किसी को भी  किसी के भी धार्मिक भावनाओँ को आहत करने का अधिकार नहीँ

----------


## man-vakil

EMBLEMS & NAMES (PREVENTION OF IMPROPER USE) RULES 1982

S.O.4100 ? In exercise of the powers conferred by Section 9 of the Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Act, 1950 ( 12 0f 1950), Central Government hereby makes the following rules namely:-

1.Short title and commencement ? 

(1) These rules may be called the Emblems & Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Rules, 1982.

(2).They shall come into force on the date of their publication in the official Gazette.

2. Definitions ? In these rules, unless the context otherwise requires:-

(a) ?Act? means the Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Act, 1950 ( 12 of 1950),

(b) ?Committee? means the Committee appointed by the Central Government under rule 4;

(c) ? designated officer? means an officer designated by the Central Government under rule 3;

(d) ?Schedule? means Schedule to the Act

3.Appointment of designated officer ? The Central Government may, for purposes of these rules designate an officer who shall not be below the rank of a Group ?A? officer of the Central Government as designated officer.

4.Appointment of Committee ? The Central Government may appoint a Committee for the purposes of these rule consisting of ?

(i) an officer of the Central Government not below the rank of Joint secretary to the Government of India in the Ministry/Department of that Government which is administratively concerned with the administration of the Act ? Chairman

(ii) an officer of the Ministry of Law, Justice and Company Affairs in the Deptt. of Legal Affairs ? Member;

(iii)an officer of the Ministry of Home Affairs ? Member.

5. Co- option of Members of the Committee ? The Committee may at its discretion co-opt any person or persons of eminence/erudation not exceeding two at a time as its members for considering any proposal or classes of proposals for the consideration of which such person?s views are considered valuable by the Committee.

6. Processing of proposal ? Any proposal for making additions or alterationos to the Schedule received by the Central Government from any State Government, local authority or any other source shall be referred to the designated officer who shall, after examining the same and after classifying the said proposals in appropriate classes wherever possible, submit them for the consideration by the Committee.

7.Recommendation of the Committee ?

(1) The Committee shall after considering the proposal submitted by the designated officer, make appropriate recommendations as to the desirability or otherwise of including any particular proposal or classes of proposals in the schedule.

(2)The designated officer shall, on receipt of the recommendations from the Committee submit the same to the central Government whose decision thereon shall be final.

8. Use of emblems and names contained in the Schedule ?No person shall use or continue to use, for the purpose of any trade, business, calling or profession, or in the title of any patent, or any trademark or design, any name or emblem specified in the Schedule or any colourable imitation thereof without the previous permission of the Central Government or of such officer of the Government as may be authorized in this behalf by the Central Government except in the following cases namely:-

(1)The use thereof by the agencies, bodies or persons to whom the name or emblems belongs;

(2) The use thereof by the Central Government or any State Government to whom the name or emblem belongs;

(3) Issue of postal stamps, coins or other commemorative items brought out by the Central Government or a State Government in honour of any of the persons or institutions whose names are included in the Schedule.

(4) The use of the names of persons included in the Schedule by bodies set up by the Central Government or State Government for the propogation of ideals for which they stood and lived;

(5) The authorship, production, publication, exhibition or transmission by any medium for academic, artistic, biographical, cultural, educational, scientific or spiritual purposes with the previous permission of the Central Government and subject to such conditions as the Central Government may lay down while granting such permission.

( No. 23 (31) ? IT/79 )

M.L.Jatav, Dy.Secy. 


Annexure II

GUIDELINES UNDER ITEM 7 OF THE SCHEDULE TO EMBLEMS AND NAMES

( PREVENTION OF IMPROPER USE) ACT, 1950

I The name will attract the provisions of Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Act, 1950 under item 7 of Schedule, if:

(1) it is identical with the name of any society/corporation or local body which has been set up by the Government of India or State Government under any law for the time being in force.

(2) it gives the impression of the patronage of Central Government or State Government. For example, Indian Council of Agricultural Research (ICAR) is a registered body under the Ministry of Agriculture and Cooperation. Any name beginning with the words ?Indian Council of? may mislead the public that it is patronized by the Government.

(3) it too nearly resembles a name of body corporation or local authority set up by Government under any law for the time being in force. For example, ?Indian Institute of Mass communication? is an autonomous body under Ministry of Communication. Names like Institute of Mass Communication may give the impression that the said society is also patronized by the Central Government. Here it should be kept in view whether any other body carrying same kind of activities with similar name is in existence.

(4) it connotes Government?s participation or patronage unless circumstances justify it. Certain words in a name may give the impression of Government?s patronage. Such words are ?National , National Institute of, - National Council of, University, Indian Institute of, Indian Council of, etc. This list is illustrative and not exhaustive.

II. If the English version of a name ( as explained in points 1 to 4 above) suggest the patronage of the Central/State Government or suggests any connection with any local authority or corporation or body constituted by the Government under any law for the time being in force, then its corresponding versions in Hindi and other languages as specified in the Constitution will also attract the provisions of this Act.

Complaints pertaining to violation of provisions of Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Act, 1950



Any complaint relating to the violations of the provisions of the Emblems and Names (Prevention of Improper Use) Act, 1950 may be reported to the following officers:



(i)           Director (Internal Trade Division),

Department of Consumer Affairs

Room No: 312 A, Shastri Bhavan,

New Delhi

----------


## mantu007

> कम से कम एक वकील की बातों को तो मानो, आप सर्वज्ञानी है क्या, शालीनता एसई अपने झूठ के लिये माफी मांगिये



*वो अब माफ़ी भी मांगेगा तो कोई माफ भी मत करना*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र अमर....कृपया इस दिए गए एक्ट/अधिनियम को पढ़ लेवे...ताकि आपकी तसल्ली हो जाए...
बाकी नियामक मंडल से क्षमा भी चाहूँगा की उपरोक्त प्रविष्टियाँ अंग्रेजी भाषा में करनी पढ़ी...*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *वो अब माफ़ी भी मांगेगा तो कोई माफ भी मत करना*


भारतीय संविधान के बारे मैं लोगो को गुमराह करने वाले सज्जन को न्म्स्कार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र अमर....कृपया इस दिए गए एक्ट/अधिनियम को पढ़ लेवे...ताकि आपकी तसल्ली हो जाए...
> बाकी नियामक मंडल से क्षमा भी चाहूँगा की उपरोक्त प्रविष्टियाँ अंग्रेजी भाषा में करनी पढ़ी...*


वकील साहब उचित सही जानकारी देने के लिये आपको रेपों++ से अभिवादन

----------


## mantu007

> *मित्र अमर....कृपया इस दिए गए एक्ट/अधिनियम को पढ़ लेवे...ताकि आपकी तसल्ली हो जाए...
> बाकी नियामक मंडल से क्षमा भी चाहूँगा की उपरोक्त प्रविष्टियाँ अंग्रेजी भाषा में करनी पढ़ी...*


*नहीं ऐसी बात नहीं है ये तो जरुरी था ना .................... उसको प्रमाण चाहिए था .. वो भी संविधान का*

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र अमर....कृपया इस दिए गए एक्ट/अधिनियम को पढ़ लेवे...ताकि आपकी तसल्ली हो जाए...
> बाकी नियामक मंडल से क्षमा भी चाहूँगा की उपरोक्त प्रविष्टियाँ अंग्रेजी भाषा में करनी पढ़ी...*


वकील साहब जरा उस लाइन को लाल रंग से रंगकर दिखाएँ जो ये साबित करती हो की 'अशोक की लाट ' न्नेस्नल एम्बलम है . मुझे केवल 'अशोक चक्र ' ही दिखाई दिया , 'अशोक की लाट' कहीं नहीं दिखाई दी !!!

----------


## mantu007

> वकील साहब जरा उस लाइन को लाल रंग से रंगकर दिखाएँ जो ये साबित करती हो की 'अशोक की लाट ' न्नेस्नल एम्बलम है . मुझे केवल 'अशोक चक्र ' ही दिखाई दिया , 'अशोक की लाट' कहीं नहीं दिखाई दी !!!


*तुमको तो पहले हिंदी भी समझ में नहीं आती है 
अब अंग्रेजी भी नहीं आती क्या ?
पूरा पढ़ो उसको तब आना  फिर से चर्चा करने के लिए  .
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *तुमको तो पहले हिंदी भी समझ में नहीं आती है 
> अब अंग्रेजी भी नहीं आती क्या ?
> पूरा पढ़ो उसको तब आना  फिर से चर्चा करने के लिए  .
> *


 इनके पास कोई तर्क या ज्ञान है ही नही, ख़ुद ही अपनी जगहसाई करवा रहे है

----------


## man-vakil



----------


## aawara

*दोस्तोँ
ये सारे आरोप जो लगाए गए है वो भी इनके अपने नही है
पहले एक दर्शन हुआ करता है  चार्वाक दर्शन ,सब कुछ यहीँ से उधार लिया गया है पत्रिका मेँ
चार्वाक जी ने वेदोँ कि काफी निँदा कि क्योँकि उनका मानना था कि श्मशान के बाद कोई कहाँ जाता है ये किसने देखा है इसलिए कर्ज ले के भी घी खाना चाहिए ,जीवन का सत्य भोग विलास है
पर अफसोस कि इस देश मेँ न तो वैदिक काल मेँ इन्हे समर्थक मिले और न ही अब मिलेँगे


*

----------


## man-vakil

The emblem of India is an adaptation of the Sarnath Lion Capital of Ashoka.

Emperor Ashoka the Great erected the capital atop an Ashoka Pillar to mark the spot where Gautama Buddha first taught the Dharma and where the Buddhist Sangha was founded. In the original there are four Asiatic lions, standing back to back, mounted on a circular abacus with a frieze carrying sculptures in high relief of an elephant, a galloping horse, a bull and a lion separated by intervening Dharmachakra or Ashoka Chakra wheels over a bell-shaped lotus. It was carved out of a single block of polished sandstone.

The four lions (one hidden from view) - symbolising power, courage, pride and confidence - rest on a circular abacus. The abacus is girded by four smaller animals - guardians of the four directions: the lion of the north, the elephant of the east, the horse of the south and the bull of the west. The abacus rests on a lotus in full bloom, exemplifying the fountainhead of life and creative inspiration. The motto 'Satyameva Jayate' inscribed below the emblem in Devanagari script means 'truth alone triumphs'.

The version used as the emblem does not include the bell-shaped lotus flower beneath. The frieze beneath the lions is shown with the Dharma Chakra in the center, a bull on the right and a galloping horse on the left, and outlines of Dharma Chakras on the extreme right and left.[1]

Forming an integral part of the emblem is the motto inscribed below the abacus in Devanagari script: Satyameva Jayate सत्यमेव जयते (English: Truth Alone Triumphs).[1] This is a quote from Mundaka U******ad,[2] the concluding part of the sacred Hindu Vedas.

It was adopted as the National Emblem of India on 26 January 1950, the day that India became a republic.[3]

The emblem forms a part of the official letterhead of the Government of India, and appears on all Indian currency as well. It also sometimes functions as the national emblem of India in many places and appears prominently on the diplomatic and national Passport of the Republic of India. The wheel "Ashoka Chakra" from its base has been placed onto the center of the National Flag of India

----------


## amar2007

> *तुमको तो पहले हिंदी भी समझ में नहीं आती है 
> अब अंग्रेजी भी नहीं आती क्या ?
> पूरा पढ़ो उसको तब आना  फिर से चर्चा करने के लिए  .
> *


ओह तुमने पढ़ लिया हो तो तुम ही लाल रंग से रंगकर दिखा दो !!!

----------


## aawara

*इनके पास कुछ कहने को नहीँ तो चुनाव रुपी होली के पहले कीचङ वाली खेल रहे हैँ*

----------


## aawara

*ये सूत्र तो कोर्ट कचहरी बनती जा रही है*

----------


## amar2007

> The version used as the emblem does not include the bell-shaped lotus flower beneath. The frieze beneath the lions is shown with the Dharma Chakra in the center, a bull on the right and a galloping horse on the left, and outlines of Dharma Chakras on the extreme right and left.[1]


साफ़ साफ़ लिखा है की राजकीय चिन्ह में उल्टा कमल नहीं है . जबकि 'अशोक की लाट ' में उल्टा कमल है . 




> Forming an integral part of the emblem is the motto inscribed below the abacus in Devanagari script: Satyameva Jayate सत्यमेव जयते (English: Truth Alone Triumphs).[1] This is a quote from Mundaka U******ad,[2] the concluding part of the sacred Hindu Vedas.


इससे भी साफ़ साफ़ मालूम होता है की 'सत्यमेव जयते ' राजकीय चिन्ह का अविभ्ज्य अंग है जो की मूल 'अशोक की लाट ' में नहीं है .

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र अमर .....लद्दाख  औतोनोमौस कौंसिल  ने पूर्ण अशोक पिल्लर /अशोक लाट को भारतीय सरकार की अनुमति अनुसार अपने क्षेत्र के लिए चुना है ....
*

----------


## amar2007

> *इनके पास कुछ कहने को नहीँ तो चुनाव रुपी होली के पहले कीचङ वाली खेल रहे हैँ*


व्यर्थ बोलने से लाभ नहीं . कोई प्रमाण हो तो लाओ  अन्यथा रखे जाने वाले प्रमाण देखो .

----------


## mantu007

> ओह तुमने पढ़ लिया हो तो तुम ही लाल रंग से रंगकर दिखा दो !!!


देखो जितनी भी बातें कही है अभी तक उन सब के पीछे कहीं न कहीं (नमो बुद्धाय) वाले लोगों के किताबों से प्रभावित होकर कह रहे हो .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

जरा मेगज़ीन मैं देखे लगता है भारत की शान का प्रतीक इनके बाप का है, स्तम्भ मैं अपना ही नाम छाप दिया

----------


## mantu007

> व्यर्थ बोलने से लाभ नहीं . कोई प्रमाण हो तो लाओ  अन्यथा रखे जाने वाले प्रमाण देखो .


कभी पाकिस्तान के राष्ट्रपति मुशर्रफ भारत में जब आये तो उनके हेलिकॉप्टर पर भारत का तिरंगा उल्टा था ... इसका मतलब की वो हमारे देश  का झंडा ही नहीं था

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिये मित्र अमर .....लद्दाख  औतोनोमौस कौंसिल  ने पूर्ण अशोक पिल्लर /अशोक लाट को भारतीय सरकार की अनुमति अनुसार अपने क्षेत्र के लिए चुना है ....
> *


मित्र वो इसलिए है की 'अशोक की लाट' लद्दाख वालों के लिए एक बहुत ही पवित्र चीज़ है . आज भी उत्तरप्रदेश के गावों में सम्राट अशोक के वंसज अपने घरों में बनवाते हैं . आपने साफ़ साफ़ कहा है की उन्हें अनुमति दी गयी है , इसका मतलब ये नहीं की पूरे देश में वो राजकीय चिन्ह है !!!

----------


## man-vakil

*RBI (Note Refund) Rules 2009*
The Note Refund Rules were comprehensively revised and
simplified during Sept 2009, which are called, the RBI (Note
Refund) Rules, 2009. The rules apply to a note (currency
note / bank note), which is a legal tender on the date of
its presentation before the Bank. RBI has decided that
any officer of the designated branch can adjudicate
mutilated notes presented to the branch.
Provisions Sec 28, in RBI Act, 1934: A person cannot as a
matter of right be entitled to recover from the Central
Govt or RBI, the value of any lost, stolen, mutilated or
imperfect currency note.
Exchange of soiled notes: The facility is to be provided
by all banks at all of their branches to all tenderers.
Exchange of mutilated notes: The facility would be
available at designated bank branch/es (including
cooperative banks and RRBs) to all tenderers whether
they are account holders or not.
Definitions of different category of notes
Bank note: Any note issued by RBI, but does not include
a Govt note other than one rupees note, issued by the
Govt of India, Ministry of Finance, Department of Economic
Affairs.
Imperfect note: Any note, which is wholly or partially,
obliterated, shrunk, washed, altered or indecipherable
but does not include a mutilated note.
Mutilated note: A note of which a portion is missing or
which is composed of more than two pieces.
Mismatched note : A mutilated note, which has been
formed by joining a half note of any one note to a half
note of another note. A mismatched note can be identified
on the basis of number, signature etc. and /or after
examining other security features.
Soiled note: A note which, has become dirty due to usage
and also includes a two piece note pasted together
wherein both the pieces presented belong to the same
note, and form the entire note.
Essential features of a note means
(i) the name of the issuing authority in Hindi and/or English
i.e. Bank or Govt of India, as the case may be;
(ii) the guarantee clause in Hindi and/or in English;
(iii) the promise clause in Hindi and/or in English;
(iv) the signature in Hindi and/or in English;
(v) *the Ashoka Pillar emblem or Mahatma ****hi portrait,
as the case may be; a*nd
(vi) the water-mark of the Ashoka Pillar emblem or Mahatma
****hi portrait, as the case may be.
Rule : 3. Decision on Adjudication of mutilated note -
For dispute in relation to adjudication of mutilated note,
the same shall be referred to RBI, for its decision and RBI
decision shall be binding on the claimant, his nominees
and legal heirs or representatives as the case may be .
Rule : 4. Presentation and disposal of claim - A claim in
respect of any note may be presented before the
Prescribed Officer for adjudication and payment of value
under these rules.
Rule : 5. Right to call for information or to hold enquiries
- The prescribed officer may, if considered necessary so
to do, call for any information or hold any inquiry relating
to any claim presented before him under these rules,
and where the genuineness of the note is doubtful, he
shall send such doubtful note for expert opinion to the
Currency Note Press, Nashik Road or to any other authority
as designated under any law in force for this purpose.
Rule : 6. General provisions in relation to all claims-
(1) No claim for a note, alleged to have been stolen, lost
or wholly destroyed, shall be entertained.
(2) If the Prescribed Officer is satisfied that a mutilated
note presented before him is one which appears to have
been cancelled at any office of the Bank or the claim is
one which appears to have already been paid under these
rules, he may, after making enquiries under rule 5 above
reject the claim on such note.
(3) A claim in respect of a note, which, -
(i) cannot be identified with certainty as a genuine note
for which the Bank is liable under the Act;
(ii) has been made imperfect or mutilated, thereby causing
the note to appear to be of a higher denomination, or
has been deliberately cut, torn, defaced, altered or dealt
with in any other manner, not necessarily by the claimants,
enabling the use of the same for making of a false claim,
to defraud the Bank or the public,
(iii) carries any extrinsic words or visible representations
intended to convey or capable of conveying any message
of a political or religious character or furthering the
interest of any person or entity;
(iv) has been imported into India by the claimant from
outside India in contravention of the provision of any law;
(v) any information called for by the Prescribed Officer
or the Bank, is not furnished by a claimant within a period
of three months from the date of receipt of the notice
or letter asking for the information, or
(vi) in the opinion of the Prescribed Officer, a deliberate
fraudulent intention appears in respect of such a claim
shall be rejected and shall not be eligible for consideration
under any other Law for the time being in force.
Rule : 7 Claims for imperfect note -The value of an
imperfect note may be paid for full value/half value as
specified in the tables given in Rule 8 relating to mutilated
notes, if the matter, which is printed on the note has not
become totally illegible, and the Prescribed Officer is
satisfied, having regard to the printed matter which is
legible on the note, that it is a genuine note.
Rule: 8 Claims for Mutilated Notes (Rule-8):
(1) Adjudication for notes of Rupee 1, 2, 5, 10, 20:
(i) if the area of the single largest undivided piece of the
note presented, is more than 50% of the area of the
respective denomination, rounded off to the next
complete square centimeter (cm), full value on mutilated
notes of the above denominations shall be payable;

=========
*मित्र अशोक जी....रिजर्व बैंक आफ इंडिया ने अपने रूल्स में अशोक पिल्लर का जिक्र किया है कृपया ध्यान देवे,,,*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र ,,,,उपरोक्त अधिनियम में यह कहा गया है की केवल भारत सरकार ही नहीं अपितु  भारत गणराज्य की प्रदेश सरकार या सरकारी उपक्ष्त्रिय सरकार...
" The use thereof by the Central Government or any State Government to whom the name or emblem बेलोंग्स"

ऐसे चिन्ह जिन्हें भारत सरकार ने अपनी क्षेत्रीय सरकार या सरकारी संस्था के लिए भी मान्य किया हो,,,
*

----------


## amar2007

> *RBI (Note Refund) Rules 2009*
> The Note Refund Rules were comprehensively revised and
> simplified during Sept 2009, which are called, the RBI (Note
> Refund) Rules, 2009. The rules apply to a note (currency
> note / bank note), which is a legal tender on the date of
> its presentation before the Bank. RBI has decided that
> any officer of the designated branch can adjudicate
> mutilated notes presented to the branch.
> Provisions Sec 28, in RBI Act, 1934: A person cannot as a
> ...


मित्र आप आर बी आई का नियम दिखा रहे हैं न की संविधान का कोई अनुछेद या किसी कानून का अंश. कृपया ऊपर मेरी प्रविष्ट को पढें की मैंने क्या लिखा है .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र वो इसलिए है की 'अशोक की लाट' लद्दाख वालों के लिए एक बहुत ही पवित्र चीज़ है . आज भी उत्तरप्रदेश के गावों में सम्राट अशोक के वंसज अपने घरों में बनवाते हैं . आपने साफ़ साफ़ कहा है की उन्हें अनुमति दी गयी है , इसका मतलब ये नहीं की पूरे देश में वो राजकीय चिन्ह है !!!


ओर ईसी पवित्र स्तंभ पे कुछ लोगो ने अपने नाम पते फोन नंबर छाप दिये, जेसे की ये इनकी बाप की संपति है

----------


## aawara

> व्यर्थ बोलने से लाभ नहीं . कोई प्रमाण हो तो लाओ  अन्यथा रखे जाने वाले प्रमाण देखो .



*भाइ ये मै सूत्र के विषय से सँबँधित और पत्रिका छापने वालो के बारे मे कह रहा था और प्रमाण दे चुका हूँ आप चार्वाक दर्शन पढो सब कुछ वही से cut copy paste है पत्रिका मेँ
आप को इससे ज्यादा क्या परमान चाहिए*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र...RBI रूल्स किसी गैर सरकारी व्यक्ति के नहीं है बल्कि भारत सरकार द्वारा प्रतिपादित है...*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र अमर ....उपरोक्त अधिनियम का अनुच्छेद-२ में पढ़े...उसके नियम अनुसार केवल भारत सरकार ही नहीं अपितु भारत या प्रदेश सरकार की किसी संस्था द्वारा अपनाया मान्य चिन्ह भी राष्ट्रिय चिन्ह अधिनियम के अंतर्गत आता है...*

----------


## aawara

*आपको पता होगा कि जिस बुद्द ने मूर्तिपूजा
का विरोध किया आज  सबसे ज्यादा मूर्तियाँ बुद्ध कि हीँ बनी है विश्व मेँ तो आप सोच सकते है कि इन अनुयायियोँ ने कितना समझा होगा बुद्द को तो जब ये ऐसे आरोप लगाते है तो कोइ आश्चर्य नहीँ इसमे

*

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र...RBI रूल्स किसी गैर सरकारी व्यक्ति के नहीं है बल्कि भारत सरकार द्वारा प्रतिपादित है...*


मित्र संविधान से ऊपर कोई नहीं है और संविधान सभी को अपने मान प्रतीकों के प्रयोग और प्रचार की स्वतंत्रता देता है .

----------


## amar2007

> *आपको पता होगा कि जिस बुद्द ने मूर्तिपूजा
> का विरोध किया आज  सबसे ज्यादा मूर्तियाँ बुद्ध कि हीँ बनी है विश्व मेँ तो आप सोच सकते है कि इन अनुयायियोँ ने कितना समझा होगा बुद्द को तो जब ये ऐसे आरोप लगाते है तो कोइ आश्चर्य नहीँ इसमे
> 
> *


बुद्ध की कोई मूर्ती नहीं बल्कि प्रतिमा है . कहाँ से मूर्ती पा गए ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आपको पता होगा कि जिस बुद्द ने मूर्तिपूजा
> का विरोध किया आज  सबसे ज्यादा मूर्तियाँ बुद्ध कि हीँ बनी है विश्व मेँ तो आप सोच सकते है कि इन अनुयायियोँ ने कितना समझा होगा बुद्द को तो जब ये ऐसे आरोप लगाते है तो कोइ आश्चर्य नहीँ इसमे
> 
> *


 बिलकुल सतय वचन, आज घर घर मैं बुद्ध की प्रतिमा मिल जाएगी

----------


## mantu007

> बुद्ध की कोई मूर्ती नहीं बल्कि प्रतिमा है . कहाँ से मूर्ती पा गए ?


*अबे घोंचू ! तुमको ये भी नहीं मालूम की प्रतिमा और मूर्ति में क्या अंतर है ?????*

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र अमर ....उपरोक्त अधिनियम का अनुच्छेद-२ में पढ़े...उसके नियम अनुसार केवल भारत सरकार ही नहीं अपितु भारत या प्रदेश सरकार की किसी संस्था द्वारा अपनाया मान्य चिन्ह भी राष्ट्रिय चिन्ह अधिनियम के अंतर्गत आता है...*


मित्र जरा यहाँ देखें . आधिकारिक वेबसाइट पर :
http://www.bharat.gov.in/knowindia/national_symbols.php

----------


## mantu007

> मित्र संविधान से ऊपर कोई नहीं है और संविधान सभी को अपने मान प्रतीकों के प्रयोग और प्रचार की स्वतंत्रता देता है .


हा हाँ क्यों नहीं ? अपनी कम्पनी खोलना और भारत सरकार का मुहर भी रख लेना . जितने भी कागजात तुम्हारे पास आयेंगे सब पर तुम मुहर लगाना . उसके बाद तुमको पता चलेगा .

----------


## aawara

*भाइ अभी आप सत्य की दुहाइ दे रहे थे और अब चालाकि पे उतर आए ईसीलिए तुलसी आपको समझ मे नही आते
मित्र बुद्द ने निरीश्वरवादी थे और खिलाफ थे कि कोइ किसी को भगवान मानकर उसकी प्रतिकात्मक पुजा करे

*

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र अमर...आपके द्वारा सविंधान शब्द का पुनः पुनः  प्रयोग मेरी छोटी समझ से बाहर है...आप कृपया सविंधान  के उन अनुच्छेदों को पढ़े जहाँ भारत सरकार  और प्रदेश सरकारों को किसी राज्नियित विषय पर.नियम व् अधिनयम बनाने की अनुमति है  यदि आप कहते है की भारतीय चिन्हों का प्रयोग उक्त प्रकाशन द्वारा ठीक है तो आप ही बताये की यह अनुमति या अधिकार आपको सविंधान के  किस अनुच्छेद में दिया गया है...शायद मैं भी अपने छोटे से सीमित ज्ञान को बढ़ा सकूँ....यदि कोई और तर्क संगत उच्च न्यायलय की आदेश्वाली आपके पास है तो ब्यौरा अवश्य देवे...ताकि आपका यह तुच्छ मित्र भी कुछ ज्ञान की रौशनी पा सके....बाकी मित्र तर्क शक्ति का उपयोग वहां करें जहाँ किसी दुसरे का अपमान न हो...यदि मैं मूर्ति पूजक हूँ तो यह मेरा अधिकार है किन्तु मेरे विश्वास को या अंध विश्वास  को आपके द्वारा प्रताड़ित करना कहाँ तक सही है..यदि भारत में सदियों दलितों का अपमान हुआ तो उस के प्रतिशोध में हिन्दू धरम का अपमान या विरोध , महात्मा बुद्ध  की शिक्षा में नहीं आता ....अतः आपसे विनती है की प्रकाशक द्वारा किये गए राष्ट्रिय चिन्ह का अनुचित प्रयोग को किसी कुतर्क से सही ना ठहराए....
*

----------


## amar2007

> बिलकुल सतय वचन, आज घर घर मैं बुद्ध की प्रतिमा मिल जाएगी


मैं मूर्तिपूजक नहीं हूँ पर बुद्ध पूजक उन पाखंडियों से  तो बेहतर ही हैं जो मुर्दे में जान भले न डाल पायें  पर पत्थर में प्राण -प्रतिष्ठा का ढोंग अवस्य करते हैं धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर !!!

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र अमर...आपके द्वारा सविंधान शब्द का पुनः पुनः  प्रयोग मेरी छोटी समझ से बाहर है...आप कृपया सविंधान  के उन अनुच्छेदों को पढ़े जहाँ भारत सरकार  और प्रदेश सरकारों को किसी राज्नियित विषय पर.नियम व् अधिनयम बनाने की अनुमति है  यदि आप कहते है की भारतीय चिन्हों का प्रयोग उक्त प्रकाशन द्वारा ठीक है तो आप ही बताये की यह अनुमति या अधिकार आपको सविंधान के  किस अनुच्छेद में दिया गया है...शायद मैं भी अपने छोटे से सीमित ज्ञान को बढ़ा सकूँ....यदि कोई और तर्क संगत उच्च न्यायलय की आदेश्वाली आपके पास है तो ब्यौरा अवश्य देवे...ताकि आपका यह तुच्छ मित्र भी कुछ ज्ञान की रौशनी पा सके....बाकी मित्र तर्क शक्ति का उपयोग वहां करें जहाँ किसी दुसरे का अपमान न हो...यदि मैं मूर्ति पूजक हूँ तो यह मेरा अधिकार है किन्तु मेरे विश्वास को या अंध विश्वास  को आपके द्वारा प्रताड़ित करना कहाँ तक सही है..यदि भारत में सदियों दलितों का अपमान हुआ तो उस के प्रतिशोध में हिन्दू धरम का अपमान या विरोध , महात्मा बुद्ध  की शिक्षा में नहीं आता ....अतः आपसे विनती है की प्रकाशक द्वारा किये गए राष्ट्रिय चिन्ह का अनुचित प्रयोग को किसी कुतर्क से सही ना ठहराए....
> *


मित्र जहाँ तक दलितों के अपमान का सवाल है उसके लिए आपको ये देखना होगा की उसके लिए कौन सी चीजें जिम्मेदार हैं . और जहाँ तक भर्त्सना का प्रश्न है तो स्वयम बुध ने कहा है की जो चीज़ बुरी है उसे बुरी कहना चाहिए अगर हम नहीं कहेंगे तो बुरे भले में भेद ही क्या रह जायेगा और समाज गलत रास्ते पर चला जायेगा और कष्ट ही बढेगा .

----------


## mantu007

> मैं मूर्तिपूजक नहीं हूँ पर बुद्ध पूजक उन पाखंडियों से  तो बेहतर ही हैं जो मुर्दे में जान भले न पर पत्थर में प्राण -प्रतिष्ठा का ढोंग अवस्य करते हैं धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर !!!


*अबे अब बस भी कर . धर्म के नाम पर कुछ मत बोलना .*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ अभी आप सत्य की दुहाइ दे रहे थे और अब चालाकि पे उतर आए ईसीलिए तुलसी आपको समझ मे नही आते
> मित्र बुद्द ने निरीश्वरवादी थे और खिलाफ थे कि कोइ किसी को भगवान मानकर उसकी प्रतिकात्मक पुजा करे
> 
> *


आपको भगवान और इस्वर में भेद नहीं मालूम . :)

----------


## man-vakil

प्रिये मित्र अमर.. शायद आप सही कहते है ..पर यह समझ तब कहाँ चली जाती है जब  महामाया की मूर्तियाँ ( प्रतिमायों ) को महामंडित किया जाता है....क्या तब समाज कष्ट में नहीं आता है जब सैंकड़ों एकड़ भूमि पर व्यर्थ के माया-पार्क कांशी स्थल बना दिए जाते है......क्या यह सर्वजन समाज का निर्माण है...

----------


## aawara

> मैं मूर्तिपूजक नहीं हूँ पर बुद्ध पूजक उन पाखंडियों से  तो बेहतर ही हैं जो मुर्दे में जान भले न डाल पायें  पर पत्थर में प्राण -प्रतिष्ठा का ढोंग अवस्य करते हैं धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर !!!



*भाइ ये एक अलग विषय है इस सूत्र का इससे कोई मतलब नहीँ कि मूर्तिपूजा पाखँड है कि क्या है और कौन बेहतर है और कौन निम्न है*

----------


## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्र अमर जी ....आपसे एक और निवेदन ....कृपया महात्मा बुद्ध के नियमों का अवलोकन पूर्ण रूपेण करें...केवल हिन्दू धरम या देवी देवतायों की निंदा हेतु महाह्त्मा बुद्ध ने नाम का दुरूपयोग ना करें...उनकी शिक्षा का पूर्ण ज्ञान अर्जित करें तब शायद कुछ कुतर्क कम होंगे..*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *अबे घोंचू ! तुमको ये भी नहीं मालूम की प्रतिमा और मूर्ति में क्या अंतर है ?????*


किसी भी सदस्य द्वारा अन्य सदस्य के लिए अपशब्दों का उपयोग करते पाए जाने पर कठोर कार्यवाही की जाएगी

----------


## amar2007

> प्रिये मित्र अमर.. शायद आप सही कहते है ..पर यह समझ तब कहाँ चली जाती है जब  महामाया की मूर्तियाँ ( प्रतिमायों ) को महामंडित किया जाता है....क्या तब समाज कष्ट में नहीं आता है जब सैंकड़ों एकड़ भूमि पर व्यर्थ के माया-पार्क कांशी स्थल बना दिए जाते है......क्या यह सर्वजन समाज का निर्माण है...


में अपने आप को असमर्थ पाता हूँ जब देखता हूँ देश की जमीन पर लाखों मंदिर बनाकर बहुमूल्य जमीन हड़प ली गयी है . जहाँ तक माया और कांसी के स्मारक स्थलों की बात है तो आप को कोर्ट में जाना चाहिए .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> में अपने आप को असमर्थ पाता हूँ जब देखता हूँ देश की जमीन पर लाखों मंदिर बनाकर बहुमूल्य जमीन हड़प ली गयी है . जहाँ तक माया और कांसी के स्मारक स्थलों की बात है तो आप को कोर्ट में जाना चाहिए .


 मित्र आपकी बातो मैं दोहरापन है

----------


## aawara

> आपको भगवान और इस्वर में भेद नहीं मालूम . :)



*भाइ नहीँ जानता छमा चाहुँगा पर क्या आप मुझे ये बताकर मेरी मदद करेँगे कि बौदध धर्म की स्थापना किसने कि*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिये मित्र अमर जी ....आपसे एक और निवेदन ....कृपया महात्मा बुद्ध के नियमों का अवलोकन पूर्ण रूपेण करें...केवल हिन्दू धरम या देवी देवतायों की निंदा हेतु महाह्त्मा बुद्ध ने नाम का दुरूपयोग ना करें...उनकी शिक्षा का पूर्ण ज्ञान अर्जित करें तब शायद कुछ कुतर्क कम होंगे..*


मित्र क्या आपको पूर्ण ज्ञान है ? मैंने आपको स्पस्ट कर दिया की बुरी चीज़ को बुरी कहने में बुराई नहीं है . ऐसा कहना उसी तरह है जैसे कोई चोर ये कहे की मुझे चोर मत कहो क्योंकि चोरी से मेरा पेट भरता है .

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ नहीँ जानता छमा चाहुँगा पर क्या आप मुझे ये बताकर मेरी मदद करेँगे कि बौदध धर्म की स्थापना किसने कि*


बुद्ध के अनुयायियों ने .

----------


## man-vakil

> में अपने आप को असमर्थ पाता हूँ जब देखता हूँ देश की जमीन पर लाखों मंदिर बनाकर बहुमूल्य जमीन हड़प ली गयी है . जहाँ तक माया और कांसी के स्मारक स्थलों की बात है तो आप को कोर्ट में जाना चाहिए .


*मित्र अमर....आपके इस दोहरे रूप को देख खेद हुआ...शायद निराशा हुई..की आप जैसे ज्ञानी व्यक्ति की समझ अपने पराये के भेद तक ही सीमित रह जाती है...एक कहावत सिद्ध होती है///// " हम करें तो भला औरन करें तो बिछावन  गीला"...मित्र आपसे बिनती  कृपया हाई कोर्ट  आदेश अवश्य भेजें,,,,आपका मित्र मन-वकील*

----------


## sangita_sharma

> मैं मूर्तिपूजक नहीं हूँ पर बुद्ध पूजक उन पाखंडियों से  तो बेहतर ही हैं जो मुर्दे में जान भले न डाल पायें  पर पत्थर में प्राण -प्रतिष्ठा का ढोंग अवस्य करते हैं धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर !!!


किसी भी धर्म की आस्था को ठेस पंहुचाने वाले वक्तव्य na दे ये मंच के नियमो के विरुध्ध हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र क्या आपको पूर्ण ज्ञान है ? मैंने आपको स्पस्ट कर दिया की बुरी चीज़ को बुरी कहने में बुराई नहीं है . ऐसा कहना उसी तरह है जैसे कोई चोर ये कहे की मुझे चोर मत कहो क्योंकि चोरी से मेरा पेट भरता है .


मित्र आप ही एक महाज्ञानी है, आपकी बातो मैं दोहरापन साफ दिखता है

----------


## aawara

> बुद्ध के अनुयायियों ने .



* हा हा

आपको तो धर्म और सँप्रदाय का भेद भी नही मालूम*

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र अमर....आपके इस दोहरे रूप को देख खेद हुआ...शायद निराशा हुई..की आप जैसे ज्ञानी व्यक्ति की समझ अपने पराये के भेद तक ही सीमित रह जाती है...एक कहावत सिद्ध होती है///// " हम करें तो भला औरन करें तो बिछवान गीला"...मित्र आपसे बिनती  कृपया हाई कोर्ट  आदेश अवश्य भेजें,,,,आपका मित्र मन-वकील*


मित्र ये दोहरा रूप नहीं है , मेरे कहने का सीधा सा मतलब है की सार्वजनिक जमीन को धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर हडपने वालों के खिलाफ कोर्ट में जाना चाहिए फिर वो कोई भी हो . आप पेशे से वकील हैं... आप याचिका दायर करैं , में साथ हूँ.

----------


## mantu007

> नियामक जी मैंने अभी तक किसी धर्म का नाम नहीं लिया बल्कि बुराइयों की और इशारा किया है . अगर किसी को लगता है की वो बुराइयां उसके धरम में हैं तो उसे यहाँ वितंडा न करके उन बुराइयों को दूर करने का प्रयास करना चाहिए .


*हमारी सदियों से चली आ रही परम्परा जिसमे मूर्ति पूजन में प्राण प्रतिष्ठा के खिलाब बोलने का क्या मतलब है ????????*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> * हा हा
> 
> आपको तो धर्म और सँप्रदाय का भेद भी नही मालूम*


इनको केवल कुतर्क करना ओर दोहरी बाते करनी आती है

----------


## amar2007

> * हा हा
> 
> आपको तो धर्म और सँप्रदाय का भेद भी नही मालूम*


आपको तो धर्म का ही मतलब नहीं मालूम !!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *हमारी सदियों से चली आ रही परम्परा जिसमे मूर्ति पूजन में प्राण प्रतिष्ठा के खिलाब बोलने का क्या मतलब है ????????*


 म्ंटु जी , मित्र अमर जी लगातार हिन्दू धर्म का अपमान कर नियमो को भंग कर रहे है

----------


## amar2007

> इनको केवल कुतर्क करना ओर दोहरी बाते करनी आती है


आप प्रमाण ले आये राजकीय चिन्ह का ?

----------


## aawara

*भाइ आप निशचिँत रहे कि मूर्तिपूजक ग्यान और समझदारी के मामले मे आपसे किसी तरह कम नहीँ
क्या अगर आपका कोई स्नेही अगर आपके सामने न हो जैसे कि माता पिता तो क्या परीछा से पहले उनकि तसवीर को सिर झुकाना पाखँड है*

----------


## amar2007

> म्ंटु जी , मित्र अमर जी लगातार हिन्दू धर्म का अपमान कर नियमो को भंग कर रहे है


कुछ नहीं मिला तो अब धर्म को ही बीच में ले आये !!! माँगा था राजकीय चिन्ह का प्रमाण पर....

----------


## aawara

> आपको तो धर्म का ही मतलब नहीं मालूम !!!!



*भाइ जब सभी चीजे आपको मालुम ही है तो आपको मतिभ्रम क्यो हो रहा है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कुछ नहीं मिला तो अब धर्म को ही बीच में ले आये !!! माँगा था राजकीय चिन्ह का प्रमाण पर....


आप के कुतर्को का उत्तर नही दूंगा मैं, आपने जेओ अपने पिताजी के बारे मैं अपने विचार दिये है उसी से आपकी मानसिक एसथी का पता चलता है

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ आप निशचिँत रहे कि मूर्तिपूजक ग्यान और समझदारी के मामले मे आपसे किसी तरह कम नहीँ
> क्या अगर आपका कोई स्नेही अगर आपके सामने न हो जैसे कि माता पिता तो क्या परीछा से पहले उनकि तसवीर को सिर झुकाना पाखँड है*


जो जीवित न हो उसे जीवित कहना और क्या है ? प्रतिमा और मूर्ती में बहुत अंतर होता है मित्र !

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ जब सभी चीजे आपको मालुम ही है तो आपको मतिभ्रम क्यो हो रहा है*


मतिभ्रम मुझे नहीं सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता और उसके समर्थकों को हो रहा है !

----------


## amar2007

> आप के कुतर्को का उत्तर नही दूंगा मैं, आपने जेओ अपने पिताजी के बारे मैं अपने विचार दिये है उसी से आपकी मानसिक एसथी का पता चलता है


जिन माँ - बाप ने पैदा किया , बचपन में इतनी सेवा की उनके कष्टों को कम करना भला किस पुत्र का कर्तव्य नहीं है?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रो ईस फोरम के नियामको ने भी किताब मैं छपे मेरे दुवारा पोस्ट किए गए विवादित असोक स्तम्भ को हटा के ये बात फिर साबित कर दी है की एसका प्रयोग गेरकानूनी है, अब अमर भाई ईस फोरम प्र्भ्न्ध्न को भी भला बुरा बोलना चहेगे क्या*

----------


## aawara

> जो जीवित न हो उसे जीवित कहना और क्या है ? प्रतिमा और मूर्ती में बहुत अंतर होता है मित्र !



* मित्र बुदध ने भी तो अव्याक्रित विषय कहकर इन सवालो से पल्ला झाङ लिया तो ये सब सहि गलत के परिधि से बाहर कि चीजे है आप स्वतँत्र है सिर्फ अपना रास्ता चुनने मे दुसरोँ पे आघात करने मे नहीँ

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जिन माँ - बाप ने पैदा किया , बचपन में इतनी सेवा की उनके कष्टों को कम करना भला किस पुत्र का कर्तव्य नहीं है?


जी बिल्कुल ठीक पर आपको तो अपने पिता जी की बाते अंगर्ल लगी , आपने खुद ही कहा है, बहुत अफसोस हुआ मुझे , चलिए अपने पिताजी से ही माफी मांग लीजिये

----------


## amar2007

> * मित्र बुदध ने भी तो अव्याक्रित विषय कहकर इन सवालो से पल्ला झाङ लिया तो ये सब सहि गलत के परिधि से बाहर कि चीजे है आप स्वतँत्र है सिर्फ अपना रास्ता चुनने मे दुसरोँ पे आघात करने मे नहीँ
> 
> *


पल्ला झाड़ने जैसा कोई प्रमाण हो तो दिखाओ !!!! अपनी बातों को बुध का कहके लोगों को भ्रमित मत करो .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आप प्रमाण ले आये राजकीय चिन्ह का ?





> *मित्रो ईस फोरम के नियामको ने भी किताब मैं छपे मेरे दुवारा पोस्ट किए गए विवादित असोक स्तम्भ को हटा के ये बात फिर साबित कर दी है की एसका प्रयोग गेरकानूनी है, अब अमर भाई ईस फोरम प्र्भ्न्ध्न को भी भला बुरा बोलना चहेगे क्या*


आप जिस घर मैं आये है उनका फेसला भी देख ले

----------


## amar2007

> जी बिल्कुल ठीक पर आपको तो अपने पिता जी की बाते अंगर्ल लगी , आपने खुद ही कहा है, बहुत अफसोस हुआ मुझे , चलिए अपने पिताजी से ही माफी मांग लीजिये


अगर माँ- बाप अज्ञानवश कष्ट में पड़े हों तो उनकी अज्ञानता को दूर कर कष्टों को दूर करना हर पुत्र का कर्तव्य है . और उनकी अज्ञानता को प्रमाण सहित दूर करने के लिए उन्होंने मेरी प्रसंशा भी की थी . मेरे पिताजी ऐसे नहीं है जो साफ़ प्रमाणों को न मानें .

----------


## amar2007

> आप जिस घर मैं आये है उनका फेसला भी देख ले


इस फोरम की एक सीमा है जिसे नियामक तय करते हैं . वो चित्र इसीलिए हटाया गया है क्योंकि वो प्रतिबंधित पत्रिका का अंश है और मैंने ही उसकी शिकायत की थी .

----------


## aawara

> पल्ला झाड़ने जैसा कोई प्रमाण हो तो दिखाओ !!!! अपनी बातों को बुध का कहके लोगों को भ्रमित मत करो .



*भाइ रहने दो मै समझ गया आप अधजल गगरी छलकत जाए हो

क्या आपने मिलिँद पनहो का अनुवाद पढा है जब पुछा गया कि जीवन क्या है मर कर लोग कहाँ जाते है आदि
तो बुदध बोले कि जव चिकित्सक के पास जाते हो तो इन अव्याक्रित प्रशन करने से क्या फायदा ये पुछो कि जो सँसार रुपी रोग लगा है उसका निदान क्या है
*

----------


## mantu007

> अगर माँ- बाप अज्ञानवश कष्ट में पड़े हों तो उनकी अज्ञानता को दूर कर कष्टों को दूर करना हर पुत्र का कर्तव्य है .


हाँ ये बात सही है .. लेकिन अगर पुत्र ही गलत राहों पर निकल जाये तो ................. और पिता जी को उल्टा पुल्टा समझाने लगे तो ..........

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस फोरम की एक सीमा है जिसे नियामक तय करते हैं . वो चित्र इसीलिए हटाया गया है क्योंकि वो प्रतिबंधित पत्रिका का अंश है और मैंने ही उसकी शिकायत की थी .


 आप कल जेबी आये थे तो आपकी पोस्ट मात्र 5 थी , आप सिकायत करना, एटने नियमो की जानकारी, सदस्यो के बारे मैं एतना केसे जान ज्ञे मित्र ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अगर माँ- बाप अज्ञानवश कष्ट में पड़े हों तो उनकी अज्ञानता को दूर कर कष्टों को दूर करना हर पुत्र का कर्तव्य है . और उनकी अज्ञानता को प्रमाण सहित दूर करने के लिए उन्होंने मेरी प्रसंशा भी की थी . मेरे पिताजी ऐसे नहीं है जो साफ़ प्रमाणों को न मानें .


 जी एसे आप अपने घर मैं आजमा रहे है, धन्यवाद

----------


## mantu007

> इस फोरम की एक सीमा है जिसे नियामक तय करते हैं . वो चित्र इसीलिए हटाया गया है क्योंकि वो प्रतिबंधित पत्रिका का अंश है और मैंने ही उसकी शिकायत की थी .


*हाँ बहुत सी चीजे इस फोरम पर मिल जाएँगी जो प्रतिबंधित है तो क्या उन सभी चीजों को हटा देना चाहिए ???????????*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ रहने दो मै समझ गया आप अधजल गगरी छलकत जाए हो
> 
> क्या आपने मिलिँद पनहो का अनुवाद पढा है जब पुछा गया कि जीवन क्या है मर कर लोग कहाँ जाते है आदि
> तो बुदध बोले कि जव चिकित्सक के पास जाते हो तो इन अव्याक्रित प्रशन करने से क्या फायदा ये पुछो कि जो सँसार रुपी रोग लगा है उसका निदान क्या है
> *


अधूरा अनुवाद क्यों देते हो ? घटना का पूरा विवरण  दो ! और भी कई जगह इस्वर के बारे में बुध से सवाल किया गया था , उसे भी बताओ !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इस फोरम की एक सीमा है जिसे नियामक तय करते हैं . वो चित्र इसीलिए हटाया गया है क्योंकि वो प्रतिबंधित पत्रिका का अंश है और मैंने ही उसकी शिकायत की थी .


 मित्र कल आपने ईस चित्र का झूठा विवरण दिया था जी उसमे कमल उल्टा है, आदि आदि आपको याद है की भूल ग्ये

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *हाँ बहुत सी चीजे इस फोरम पर मिल जाएँगी जो प्रतिबंधित है तो क्या उन सभी चीजों को हटा देना चाहिए ???????????*


मित्र ईस फोरम मैं पर्तिबन्धित चिजे तो काफी है, पर अशोक लाट का ईस्तेमाल बिलकुल ही गेरकानूनी है, ईसीलिए चित्र को हटाया गया है

----------


## amar2007

> आप कल जेबी आये थे तो आपकी पोस्ट मात्र 5 थी , आप सिकायत करना, एटने नियमो की जानकारी, सदस्यो के बारे मैं एतना केसे जान ज्ञे मित्र ,


खेलते - खेलते नियमों की थोड़ी बहुत जानकारी तो हो ही जाती है मित्र !

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र ईस फोरम मैं पर्तिबन्धित चिजे तो काफी है, पर अशोक लाट का ईस्तेमाल बिलकुल ही गेरकानूनी है, ईसीलिए चित्र को हटाया गया है


प्रमाण बिना बात करना व्यर्थ है !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> खेलते - खेलते नियमों की थोड़ी बहुत जानकारी तो हो ही जाती है मित्र !


मित्र बुरा मत मानना आपकी तारीफ कर रहा हूँ ईटने कम समय मैं ईटनी जानकारी  जेम्स बॉन्ड 009 विसव परशिद जासोस को भी नहीं हो सकती है

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र कल आपने ईस चित्र का झूठा विवरण दिया था जी उसमे कमल उल्टा है, आदि आदि आपको याद है की भूल ग्ये


केवल तुम्हारे झूंठा कह देने से झूंठा नहीं हो जायेगा !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रमाण बिना बात करना व्यर्थ है !


 मित्र सारे प्रमाण पेश है आप एक भी ऐसा उदाहरण दे सबूत के साथ जहा पे अशोक लाट जो की उस पतरिका मैं छपी है वेसा ओर काही भी है

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र बुरा मत मानना आपकी तारीफ कर रहा हूँ ईटने कम समय मैं ईटनी जानकारी  जेम्स बॉन्ड 009 विसव परशिद जासोस को भी नहीं हो सकती है


मुह में राम बगल में छूरी !!!

----------


## aawara

> अधूरा अनुवाद क्यों देते हो ? घटना का पूरा विवरण  दो ! और भी कई जगह इस्वर के बारे में बुध से सवाल किया गया था , उसे भी बताओ !



*भाइ मै समझ नही पा रहा हुँ कि तुम जानबुझकर कर रहे हो या कुछ और
मैने कहा कि लोग मर कर कहाँ जाते है तो तुम इशवर कि बात करने लगे
इशवर और पुनरजनम पे तो हर किसी ने एक नयी कहानी सुनायी है वैसे बिना आत्मा के पुनरजनम के लिए जल तरँग का उदाहरण उनहोने दिया वो अपने आप मे सँदेहासपद है
वैसे मित्र एक बात कहूँगा कि ये चीजे अब तक पहेली है ना तो ये कह सकते हो कि सही है और न गलत 
क्रिपया सूत्र को विषय पर लौटने दो 
*

----------


## draculla

४४ पेज भार गए और अभी तक चर्चा चल रही है!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मुह में राम बगल में छूरी !!!


जी आप ही के लिए ठीक है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ४४ पेज भार गए और अभी तक चर्चा चल रही है!


मित्र मन वकील साहब का ब्यान देख ले

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र सारे प्रमाण पेश है आप एक भी ऐसा उदाहरण दे सबूत के साथ जहा पे अशोक लाट जो की उस पतरिका मैं छपी है वेसा ओर काही भी है


प्रमाण आपको पेश करना है मुझे नहीं फिर भी विकी पीडिया   का लिंक दे रहा हूँ जहाँ राजकीय चिन्ह और 'अशोक की लाट' में अंतर मालूम हो जायेगा .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Emblem_of_India

उस पृष्ठ पर दायीं तरफ ऊपर का चित्र  राजकीय चिन्ह है और नीचे का 'अशोक की लाट' . अगर
लाइव  देखना चाहते हो तो उत्तरप्रदेश के गावों में चले जाओ  जहाँ सम्राट अशोक के वंसज रहते हैं या लखनऊ आ जाऊ मैं दिखाता हो किसी की छत पर !

----------


## draculla

इस तरह के कुतर्क का कोई नतीजा नहीं आने वाला/
ये अमर भाई सभी से प्रमाण माँगा रहे हैं और कोई इनसे प्रमाण मांगे तो बात को बदल देते हैं/
ऐसे व्यक्ति से साथ बात करना समय बर्बाद करने जैसा है/
आज मैं अपना समय खराब नहीं करने वाला/
मैं चला मस्ती करने/

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ मै समझ नही पा रहा हुँ कि तुम जानबुझकर कर रहे हो या कुछ और
> मैने कहा कि लोग मर कर कहाँ जाते है तो तुम इशवर कि बात करने लगे
> इशवर और पुनरजनम पे तो हर किसी ने एक नयी कहानी सुनायी है वैसे बिना आत्मा के पुनरजनम के लिए जल तरँग का उदाहरण उनहोने दिया वो अपने आप मे सँदेहासपद है
> वैसे मित्र एक बात कहूँगा कि ये चीजे अब तक पहेली है ना तो ये कह सकते हो कि सही है और न गलत 
> क्रिपया सूत्र को विषय पर लौटने दो 
> *


जैसी आपकी इच्छा मित्र !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रमाण आपको पेश करना है मुझे नहीं फिर भी विकी पीडिया   का लिंक दे रहा हूँ जहाँ राजकीय चिन्ह और 'अशोक की लाट' में अंतर मालूम हो जायेगा .
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Emblem_of_India
> 
> उस पृष्ठ पर दायीं तरफ ऊपर का चित्र  राजकीय चिन्ह है और नीचे का 'अशोक की लाट' . अगर
> लाइव  देखना चाहते हो तो उत्तरप्रदेश के गावों में चले जाओ  जहाँ सम्राट अशोक के वंसज रहते हैं या लखनऊ आ जाऊ मैं दिखाता हो किसी की छत पर !


आप लखनऊ के है क्या

----------


## draculla

> मित्र मन वकील साहब का ब्यान देख ले


पता बातों दो यार थोड़ा जल्दी पहुँच जाऊँगा/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> प्रमाण आपको पेश करना है मुझे नहीं फिर भी विकी पीडिया   का लिंक दे रहा हूँ जहाँ राजकीय चिन्ह और 'अशोक की लाट' में अंतर मालूम हो जायेगा .
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Emblem_of_India
> 
> उस पृष्ठ पर दायीं तरफ ऊपर का चित्र  राजकीय चिन्ह है और नीचे का 'अशोक की लाट' . अगर
> लाइव  देखना चाहते हो तो उत्तरप्रदेश के गावों में चले जाओ  जहाँ सम्राट अशोक के वंसज रहते हैं या लखनऊ आ जाऊ मैं दिखाता हो किसी की छत पर !


जी मित्र उसी अशोक की लाट पे अपना नाम पता फोन नंबर लिख देना जेसे की वो अपने बाप की हो, आपकी नजर मैं ठीक है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पता बातों दो यार थोड़ा जल्दी पहुँच जाऊँगा/


एसी सूत्र मैं पिच्छले पन्नो पे है

----------


## draculla

> मैं मूर्तिपूजक नहीं हूँ पर बुद्ध पूजक उन पाखंडियों से  तो बेहतर ही हैं जो मुर्दे में जान भले न डाल पायें  पर पत्थर में प्राण -प्रतिष्ठा का ढोंग अवस्य करते हैं धर्म और आस्था के नाम पर !!!


भाई तुमसे बात करना बेकार है/
हम सभी इश्वर के स्वरूप में विश्वास करते हैं/
हम दोनों के विचार आपस में नहीं मिलते हैं/
अत: आपसे बात करना बेकार है/

----------


## amar2007

> आप लखनऊ के है क्या


टुंडे का कबाब  खाने का मन हो रहा है क्या :)

----------


## aawara

> जैसी आपकी इच्छा मित्र !



*भाइ समझदारी दिखाने के लिए धन्यवाद
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> टुंडे का कबाब  खाने का मन हो रहा है क्या :)


मित्र मैं तो शाकाहारी हूँ , सुना है व्हा की लस्सी काफी अच्छी होती है, कभी जाने का मोका नही मिला

----------


## amar2007

> भाई तुमसे बात करना बेकार है/
> हम सभी इश्वर के स्वरूप में विश्वास करते हैं/
> हम दोनों के विचार आपस में नहीं मिलते हैं/
> अत: आपसे बात करना बेकार है/


जिनसे विचार मिलते हैं उनसे तालमेल बिठाना आसान है पर जिनसे नहीं मिलते उनसे तालमेल बिठाना ही  लोक व्यवहार की कुशलता है !

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र मैं तो शाकाहारी हूँ , सुना है व्हा की लस्सी काफी अच्छी होती है, कभी जाने का मोका नही मिला


तो मेरी मेहमान नवाजी और निमंत्रण कबूल करो मित्र ! . रहने -खाने की व्यवस्था मेरी तरफ से बस आने - जाने का किराया आपको देना होगा :)

----------


## mantu007

> जिनसे विचार मिलते हैं उनसे तालमेल बिठाना आसान है पर जिनसे नहीं मिलते उनसे तालमेल बिठाना ही  लोक व्यवहार की कुशलता है !


*बहुत अच्छी सी बात कही आपने ..... दोस्तों बजाओ ताली ..............*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तो मेरी मेहमान नवाजी और निमंत्रण कबूल करो मित्र ! . रहने -खाने की व्यवस्था मेरी तरफ से बस आने - जाने का किराया आपको देना होगा :)


 जरूर आऊँगा मित्र निजी जीवन मैं आपसे मिलके काफी खुसी होगी, यहा पे तो सभी अपने विचारो को खुले तोर से बोलते है , आपसे दोस्ती होगी तो मजा आ जायगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *बहुत अच्छी सी बात कही आपने ..... दोस्तों बजाओ ताली ..............*


जी सही कहा आपने बिलकुल सही बात काही अमर जी ने

----------


## mantu007

> तो मेरी मेहमान नवाजी और निमंत्रण कबूल करो मित्र ! . रहने -खाने की व्यवस्था मेरी तरफ से बस आने - जाने का किराया आपको देना होगा :)


अमर भाई कहीं तुम बुद्ध अनुयायी हो क्या  ?????????????

----------


## mantu007

> जरूर आऊँगा मित्र निजी जीवन मैं आपसे मिलके काफी खुसी होगी, यहा पे तो सभी अपने विचारो को खुले तोर से बोलते है , आपसे दोस्ती होगी तो मजा आ जायगा


वहाँ से आओगे तो हमें बहुत खुशी होगी . फिल्म cannibel याद है ना

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ समझदारी दिखाने के लिए धन्यवाद
> *


मित्र मैंने पहले ही कहा था की वितंडा करना मेरा उद्देश्य नहीं बल्कि सच को सामने लाना  है ! प्राचीन भारत  ज्ञान की रौशनी से हमेंशा जगमागता  था , जिसकी वजह लगातार सत्य की खोज और उसका वरण था जो सर्वेसुलभ गुरुकुल व्यवस्था से था परन्तु कुछ लोगों ने स्वार्थ वश असत्य को बढ़ावा दिया और ये महान देश गुलाम बन गया . अभी भी हम पूरी तरह आजाद नहीं हैं पर हो सकते हैं अगर बिना किसी पूर्वाग्रह के असत्य को छोड़ सत्य का वरण करें और इस कार्य में धर्म और आस्था को बीच में  न लायें .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वहाँ से आओगे तो हमें बहुत खुशी होगी . फिल्म cannibel याद है ना


हा हा हा लगता है  बेन फिल्मों के काफी शोखिन है आप

----------


## mantu007

> हा हा हा लगता है  बेन फिल्मों के काफी शोखिन है आप


कल एक्साम में मुझे तीसरा स्थान मिला . 
१. डेविल भाई 
२. ड्राकुला भाई 
३. मंटू यानि मैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कल एक्साम में मुझे तीसरा स्थान मिला . 
> १. डेविल भाई 
> २. ड्राकुला भाई 
> ३. मंटू यानि मैं


बधाई हो ईस सूत्र के चक्कर मैं मैं नही जा सका

----------


## amar2007

> अमर भाई कहीं तुम बुद्ध अनुयायी हो क्या  ?????????????


बुध को मै एक महापुरुष और सिछक मानता हूँ पर गुरु नहीं क्योंकि गुरुवाद मनुष्य को पशु बना देता है . गुरुरूपी रस्सी में बंधकर मनुष्य का ज्ञान और विकास रस्सी की लम्बाई द्वारा सीमित हो जाता है जबकि मनुष्य को अपने ज्ञान और अपना विकास निरंतर करते रहना चाहिए . में एक उदाहरण देता हूँ कोई बुरा न मानेपर में अपने आस पास कुछ ऐसा ही देखता हूँ :
जय गुरुदेव की सभा में जाने वाला हरिओम की सभा में नहीं जाता है , हरिओम वाला निरंकारी के यहाँ नहीं जाता है , निरंकारी वाला आशाराम के यहाँ नहीं जाता है . सभी अपने अपने गुरु के पास में बंधे से लगते हैं और उन्हें लगता है की उनका गुरु ही सर्वज्ञानी है जबकि सत्य ये है की कोई जीव सर्वज्ञानी नहीं है और को इस सत्य को नहीं जानता है .. वो अपने आप को सीमित कर लेता है .

मेरा सोचना है ज्ञान जहाँ से मिले वहां से लो इसलिए में किसी के पास जाने में संकोच नहीं करता पर अगर मुझे लगता है की कोई मुझे बेवकूफ बनाकर मुझे किसी भी तरह लूटना चाहता है , तो में मौका पाते ही उसकी भर्त्सना जरूर करता हूँ ताकि और लोग न फँस जाएँ .

----------


## amar2007

> जी मित्र उसी अशोक की लाट पे अपना नाम पता फोन नंबर लिख देना जेसे की वो अपने बाप की हो, आपकी नजर मैं ठीक है


अब ये तो वही बता पाएंगे की वो उनके बाप की है की नहीं !!! लगता है कचहरी जाकर मालूम करना पड़ेगा ;)

----------


## amar2007

> कल एक्साम में मुझे तीसरा स्थान मिला . 
> १. डेविल भाई 
> २. ड्राकुला भाई 
> ३. मंटू यानि मैं


ऐसा कौन सा एक्साम था भाई लोगों ? बहुत दिन हुए कोई एक्साम नहीं दिया :))

----------


## aawara

> बुध को मै एक महापुरुष और सिछक मानता हूँ पर गुरु नहीं क्योंकि गुरुवाद मनुष्य को पशु बना देता है . गुरुरूपी रस्सी में बंधकर मनुष्य का ज्ञान और विकास रस्सी की लम्बाई द्वारा सीमित हो जाता है जबकि मनुष्य को अपने ज्ञान और अपना विकास निरंतर करते रहना चाहिए . में एक उदाहरण देता हूँ कोई बुरा न मानेपर में अपने आस पास कुछ ऐसा ही देखता हूँ :
> जय गुरुदेव की सभा में जाने वाला हरिओम की सभा में नहीं जाता है , हरिओम वाला निरंकारी के यहाँ नहीं जाता है , निरंकारी वाला आशाराम के यहाँ नहीं जाता है . सभी अपने अपने गुरु के पास में बंधे से लगते हैं और उन्हें लगता है की उनका गुरु ही सर्वज्ञानी है जबकि सत्य ये है की कोई जीव सर्वज्ञानी नहीं है और को इस सत्य को नहीं जानता है .. वो अपने आप को सीमित कर लेता है .
> 
> मेरा सोचना है ज्ञान जहाँ से मिले वहां से लो इसलिए में किसी के पास जाने में संकोच नहीं करता पर अगर मुझे लगता है की कोई मुझे बेवकूफ बनाकर मुझे किसी भी तरह लूटना चाहता है , तो में मौका पाते ही उसकी भर्त्सना जरूर करता हूँ ताकि और लोग न फँस जाएँ .


*भाई यहि काम तुलसी ने किया है क्योँकि उस वक्त वैष्णव शिव का नाम लेने वाले को अछुत समझते थे इसी तरह हिँदु कइ खेमो मे बँटे थे और मुगल इसका लाभ उठाकर करीब करीब इस धर्म को समाप्त करने वाले थे पर तुलसी ने वैष्णवो और शिवभक्तोँ और शाक्तोँ आदि के बीच सेतु बनाया 
*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ऐसा कौन सा एक्साम था भाई लोगों ? बहुत दिन हुए कोई एक्साम नहीं दिया :))


राकेश जी बेन फिल्मों की बिसय मैं सदस्यो की जर्नल नोललेज चेक कर रहे थे

----------


## mantu007

> बुध को मै एक महापुरुष और सिछक मानता हूँ पर गुरु नहीं क्योंकि गुरुवाद मनुष्य को पशु बना देता है . गुरुरूपी रस्सी में बंधकर मनुष्य का ज्ञान और विकास रस्सी की लम्बाई द्वारा सीमित हो जाता है जबकि मनुष्य को अपने ज्ञान और अपना विकास निरंतर करते रहना चाहिए . में एक उदाहरण देता हूँ कोई बुरा न मानेपर में अपने आस पास कुछ ऐसा ही देखता हूँ :
> जय गुरुदेव की सभा में जाने वाला हरिओम की सभा में नहीं जाता है , हरिओम वाला निरंकारी के यहाँ नहीं जाता है , निरंकारी वाला आशाराम के यहाँ नहीं जाता है . सभी अपने अपने गुरु के पास में बंधे से लगते हैं और उन्हें लगता है की उनका गुरु ही सर्वज्ञानी है जबकि सत्य ये है की कोई जीव सर्वज्ञानी नहीं है और को इस सत्य को नहीं जानता है .. वो अपने आप को सीमित कर लेता है .
> 
> मेरा सोचना है ज्ञान जहाँ से मिले वहां से लो इसलिए में किसी के पास जाने में संकोच नहीं करता पर अगर मुझे लगता है की कोई मुझे बेवकूफ बनाकर मुझे किसी भी तरह लूटना चाहता है , तो में मौका पाते ही उसकी भर्त्सना जरूर करता हूँ ताकि और लोग न फँस जाएँ .



ये बात अब कुछ कुछ सही बोल रहे हैं अब हमें भी अच्छा लग रहा है .

----------


## amar2007

> *भाई यहि काम तुलसी ने किया है क्योँकि उस वक्त वैष्णव शिव का नाम लेने वाले को अछुत समझते थे इसी तरह हिँदु कइ खेमो मे बँटे थे और मुगल इसका लाभ उठाकर करीब करीब इस धर्म को समाप्त करने वाले थे पर तुलसी ने वैष्णवो और शिवभक्तोँ और शाक्तोँ आदि के बीच सेतु बनाया 
> *


तुलसीदास ने जो सेतु बनाया वो बहुत अच्छा काम किया परन्तु उसमें  जो छेंद छोड़ दिए उसी का लाभ उनके अनुयायियों ने उठाकर उन छेंदों को बड़ा करते गए भोले भाले लोगों को बेवकूफ बनाने लगे . वो  तो भला हो जोतिबाफुले  और उनकी पत्नी का की उन्होंने अनेक  यातनाएं सहते हुए देश के ८०% लोगों के लिए भी ज्ञान का मार्ग खोला और तब जाकर लोगों की समझ में आया की उन्हें कितना और कैसे कैसे ठगा जा रहा है !

----------


## aawara

> तुलसीदास ने जो सेतु बनाया वो बहुत अच्छा काम किया परन्तु उसमें  जो छेंद छोड़ दिए उसी का लाभ उनके अनुयायियों ने उठाकर उन छेंदों को बड़ा करते गए भोले भाले लोगों को बेवकूफ बनाने लगे . वो  तो भला हो जोतिबाफुले  और उनकी पत्नी का की उन्होंने अनेक  यातनाएं सहते हुए देश के ८०% लोगों के लिए भी ज्ञान का मार्ग खोला और तब जाकर लोगों की समझ में आया की उन्हें कितना और कैसे कैसे ठगा जा रहा है !


*भाइ जब हिँदु धर्म का पुरा इतिहास पढेगे तो पायेँगे कि इस धर्म पर कुल तीन बार असित्तत्व का गँभीर खतरा क्रमशः बौदधोँ,मुगलोँ,अँग्  रजोँ के रुप मे आया और तब इसकि रच्छा करने मेँ न तो दान लेने वाले पँडे और न मठ चलाने वाले कोइ बाबा  और न हीँ कोइ बुदधजीवी समर्थ थे क्रमशः शँकराचार्य तुलसीदास और विवेकानन्द ने इस धर्म कि रछा कि तो हर हिन्दु इनका आभारी तो है ही अब तुम्हे इन्मे भी दोष दर्शन हो तो क्या किया जाए   
जब तुम इस चौपाइ का गलत अर्थ करने कि जिद पकङ ही चुके हो भगवान तुम्हारा भला करे पर अपनी जिद के कारण दुसरे को गलत मत ठहराओ वैसे भी गाय रुपी धर्म को चारा कुछ लोगो ने ही खिलाया है बाकी सब तो दुध निकालने मे ही लगे है 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ जब हिँदु धर्म का पुरा इतिहास पढेगे तो पायेँगे कि इस धर्म पर कुल तीन बार असित्तत्व का गँभीर खतरा क्रमशः बौदधोँ,मुगलोँ,अँग्  रजोँ के रुप मे आया और तब इसकि रच्छा करने मेँ न तो दान लेने वाले पँडे और न मठ चलाने वाले कोइ बाबा  और न हीँ कोइ बुदधजीवी समर्थ थे क्रमशः शँकराचार्य तुलसीदास और विवेकानन्द ने इस धर्म कि रछा कि तो हर हिन्दु इनका आभारी तो है ही अब तुम्हे इन्मे भी दोष दर्शन हो तो क्या किया जाए   
> जब तुम इस चौपाइ का गलत अर्थ करने कि जिद पकङ ही चुके हो भगवान तुम्हारा भला करे पर अपनी जिद के कारण दुसरे को गलत मत ठहराओ वैसे भी गाय रुपी धर्म को चारा कुछ लोगो ने ही खिलाया है बाकी सब तो दुध निकालने मे ही लगे है 
> *


आप मेरी चिंता न करें . हम भगवान् के भरोसे बैठने वालों में से नहीं हैं . 
अगर इतिहास सही से समझोगे तो मालूम पड़ेगा की हिन्दू  धर्म की अवनति की वजह  उसके अनुयायी ही थे . धर्म को खतरा अधर्म से नहीं बल्कि नकली धर्म से होता है . जैसे असली सिक्कों को खतरा कंकड़ -पत्थर से नहीं बल्कि मिलावटी सिक्कों से होता है जो उसी की तरह से दीखते है . कंकड़ - पत्थर की क्या बिसात जो असली सिक्कों को चलन से बहार कर सकें . असली सिक्कों की जगह केवल नकली सिक्के ही ले सकते हैं . इसी तरह असली हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) की जगह नकली हिन्दू धर्म ( मिलावटी और  वेदों के विरूद्ध हो ) ही ले सकता है . आजकल मुझे असली की जगह नकली का प्रसार ज्यादा दीखता है .

----------


## aawara

*जी बिलकुल ये अनुयायी ही पतन के कारण होते है इतिहास भरा पङा है ईन उदाहरणोँ से
ये अनुयायी या तो गलत मतलब निकाल कर दुसरोँ को प्रभावित करने कि कोशिश करते है या फिर अपने स्वार्थ मेँ जो सहायक हो वैसा मतलब निकालते है बाकि दोनो कि किस्म एक है
*

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> पुजारी और सूद्र !!!! कैसी मानसिकता है !!! एक पुजारी सूद्र नहीं जो सकता , आपको मालूम है की नहीं ? जो पुजारी हो गया , वो सूद्र नहीं रहा , वो अब ब्राह्मण हो गया .


*अमर जी ........... ये बात बोल कर आप अपनी ही बात से भटक गए है ..............
जब वो ब्राहमण हो गया .......सिर्फ पुजारी बनने से ही वो शुद्र नहीं रहा
फिर आप ४ वर्णों का विरोध किस आधार पर कर रहे है ????*

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी ........... ये बात बोल कर आप अपनी ही बात से भटक गए है ..............
> जब वो ब्राहमण हो गया .......सिर्फ पुजारी बनने से ही वो शुद्र नहीं रहा
> फिर आप ४ वर्णों का विरोध किस आधार पर कर रहे है ????*


हम चार वर्णों का विरोध कर रहे हैं? ये भ्रम आपको कैसे हो गया ? हम वर्णों का नहीं बल्कि वर्णों के नाम पर होने वाले अमानवीय  और अनैतिक कामों का विरोध कर रहे हैं . मेरा कहने का मतलब है की अगर हिन्दू धर्म का कोई मंदिर है तो उसमें जाने का सभी हिन्दुओं का अधिकार है जाहे हो किसी भी वर्ण  का हो . परन्तु इसी फोरम के एक सूत्र में मैंने देखा कि एक मंदिर में सूद्रों का प्रवेश वर्जित किया गया है . मंदिर का मालिक कोई भी हो पर ये भेदभाव आधुनिक समय में खुद को सबसे बेहतर समझने वाले कि मानसिकता को दिखाता है. विडंबना ये है कि वही सूद्र जब धर्म परिवर्तन कर इसाई बन जायेगा तो खूब हो हल्ला होगा कि कुछ लोग धर्म परिवर्तन करा रहे हैं . मजे कि बात ये है कि अब उस इसाई को मंदिर में आने से कोई नहीं रोकेगा !! कहने का सार:   ये तथाकथित बेहतर वर्ण के लोग न तो सुद्रों के लिए खुद कुछ करना चाहते हैं और न किसी और को करने देना चाहते हैं !!!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हम चार वर्णों का विरोध कर रहे हैं? ये भ्रम आपको कैसे हो गया ? हम वर्णों का नहीं बल्कि वर्णों के नाम पर होने वाले अमानवीय  और अनैतिक कामों का विरोध कर रहे हैं . मेरा कहने का मतलब है की अगर हिन्दू धर्म का कोई मंदिर है तो उसमें जाने का सभी हिन्दुओं का अधिकार है जाहे हो किसी भी वर्ण  का हो . परन्तु इसी फोरम के एक सूत्र में मैंने देखा कि एक मंदिर में सूद्रों का प्रवेश वर्जित किया गया है . मंदिर का मालिक कोई भी हो पर ये भेदभाव आधुनिक समय में खुद को सबसे बेहतर समझने वाले कि मानसिकता को दिखाता है. विडंबना ये है कि वही सूद्र जब धर्म परिवर्तन कर इसाई बन जायेगा तो खूब हो हल्ला होगा कि कुछ लोग धर्म परिवर्तन करा रहे हैं . मजे कि बात ये है कि अब उस इसाई को मंदिर में आने से कोई नहीं रोकेगा !! कहने का सार:   ये तथाकथित बेहतर वर्ण के लोग न तो सुद्रों के लिए खुद कुछ करना चाहते हैं और न किसी और को करने देना चाहते हैं !!!!!


अमर जी नमस्कार, मित्र कल आप बोल रहे थे की ईस फोरम के बाहर से सबूत लाओ, आज खुद ही ईसी फोरम के सूत्रो को आधार बना रहे है,

----------


## amar2007

> *जी बिलकुल ये अनुयायी ही पतन के कारण होते है इतिहास भरा पङा है ईन उदाहरणोँ से
> ये अनुयायी या तो गलत मतलब निकाल कर दुसरोँ को प्रभावित करने कि कोशिश करते है या फिर अपने स्वार्थ मेँ जो सहायक हो वैसा मतलब निकालते है बाकि दोनो कि किस्म एक है
> *


जहाँ तक चौपाई का गलत अर्थ निकलने कि बात है तो आप 'ताडन' शब्द का अर्थ खुद बताएं और प्रमाणिक सब्दकोश से प्रमाण के साथ . बिना प्रमाणिक शब्दकोष के आपका निकाला अर्थ केवल आपकी व्यक्तिगत राय मानी जाएगी !!!!

----------


## amar2007

> अमर जी नमस्कार, मित्र कल आप बोल रहे थे की ईस फोरम के बाहर से सबूत लाओ, आज खुद ही ईसी फोरम के सूत्रो को आधार बना रहे है,


नमस्कार मित्र , जरा  विवेक का इस्तेमाल करिए और देखिये कि मंदिर का फोटो बहार से ही लाया गया है. फोरम के किसी व्यक्ति ने उसे अपने हांथों नहीं बनाया है . अगर ऐसा कुतर्क रखेंगे तो आपका ये सूत्र अमान्य हो जायेगा क्योंकि आपने भी तस्वीरें ही लगायी हैं .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*सभी मित्रो से ये निवेदन है की सूत्र का बिसय एक किताब दुवारा वेदो के अपमान के बिसय पर है, झूठी बाते लिखके अपमान किया गया है, सभी से निवेदन है की उसी बिसय पर बात करे, अन्यथा बात करने पर नियामक श्री जल्वा जी ने मना किया है, किरप्या प्रथम पेज पे जाके बिसय को समझ ले , समझ आए तो लिखे नही तो ईस सूत्र से खुद को टाटा बाई बाई कर ले ....ध्न्यवायद*

----------


## mantu007

> जहाँ तक चौपाई का गलत अर्थ निकलने कि बात है तो आप 'ताडन' शब्द का अर्थ खुद बताएं और प्रमाणिक सब्दकोश से प्रमाण के साथ . बिना प्रमाणिक शब्दकोष के आपका निकाला अर्थ केवल आपकी व्यक्तिगत राय मानी जाएगी !!!!



अधजल गगरी छलकत जाये ..........वाली कहावत  सुनी है ना मित्र ................

----------


## amar2007

> *सभी मित्रो से ये निवेदन है की सूत्र का बिसय एक किताब दुवारा वेदो के अपमान के बिसय पर है, झूठी बाते लिखके अपमान किया गया है, सभी से निवेदन है की उसी बिसय पर बात करे, अन्यथा बात करने पर नियामक श्री जल्वा जी ने मना किया है, किरप्या प्रथम पेज पे जाके बिसय को समझ ले , समझ आए तो लिखे नही तो ईस सूत्र से खुद को टाटा बाई बाई कर ले ....ध्न्यवायद*


तो चलिए वेदों के अपमान और सम्मान  के विषय में बात करते हैं. पर किसी चीज़ के विषय में अपनी राय वाही दे सकता है जो उसके बारे में जानता हो ! तो मैं सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता से जानना चाहता हूँ कि उन्हें वेदों के विषय में कितना ज्ञान है ? क्या उन्होंने कभी वेद पढ़े है ? यदि नहीं तो उन्हें इस विषय में बोलने का अधिकार नहीं है .
यदि हाँ तो बताएं कि हिन्दू धर्म में वेदों का क्या स्थान  है ?
वेदों कि उत्त्पति कैसे हुई ?
वेदों में इस्वर के बारे में क्या कहा गया है ?
यही वेद और हिन्दू धर्म कि किसी और पुस्तक के बीच विरोध हो जाये तो किसकी बात मानी जाएगी ?
वैदिक व्यवस्था राजतान्त्रिक है या प्रजातांत्रिक ?

बिना इन आधारभूत प्रश्नों का सही उत्तर मिले आगे चर्चा संभव नहीं है, जैसे कि नीव के बिना कंगूरे का निर्माण संभव नहीं!

----------


## amar2007

> अधजल गगरी छलकत जाये ..........वाली कहावत  सुनी है ना मित्र ................


ये कहावत सुनाने  का नहीं प्रमाण लेन  का समय है मित्र  !!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> तो चलिए वेदों के अपमान और सम्मान  के विषय में बात करते हैं. पर किसी चीज़ के विषय में अपनी राय वाही दे सकता है जो उसके बारे में जानता हो ! 
> बिना इन आधारभूत प्रश्नों का सही उत्तर मिले आगे चर्चा संभव नहीं है, जैसे कि नीव के बिना कंगूरे का निर्माण संभव नहीं!


मित्र आप जो बोले लोग वही करे ये संभव नहीं है , आप सूत्र के बिसय " अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान. पर ही बात करे वेदो के भेद पर ये सूत्र नही है, मैं नियामको की बात मानु की आपकी,

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> हम चार वर्णों का विरोध कर रहे हैं? ये भ्रम आपको कैसे हो गया ? हम वर्णों का नहीं बल्कि वर्णों के नाम पर होने वाले अमानवीय  और अनैतिक कामों का विरोध कर रहे हैं . मेरा कहने का मतलब है की अगर हिन्दू धर्म का कोई मंदिर है तो उसमें जाने का सभी हिन्दुओं का अधिकार है जाहे हो किसी भी वर्ण  का हो . परन्तु इसी फोरम के एक सूत्र में मैंने देखा कि एक मंदिर में सूद्रों का प्रवेश वर्जित किया गया है . मंदिर का मालिक कोई भी हो पर ये भेदभाव आधुनिक समय में खुद को सबसे बेहतर समझने वाले कि मानसिकता को दिखाता है. विडंबना ये है कि वही सूद्र जब धर्म परिवर्तन कर इसाई बन जायेगा तो खूब हो हल्ला होगा कि कुछ लोग धर्म परिवर्तन करा रहे हैं . मजे कि बात ये है कि अब उस इसाई को मंदिर में आने से कोई नहीं रोकेगा !! कहने का सार:   ये तथाकथित बेहतर वर्ण के लोग न तो सुद्रों के लिए खुद कुछ करना चाहते हैं और न किसी और को करने देना चाहते हैं !!!!!


*भाई शुद्रो के लिया आज कल जितना हो रहा है वो भी तो देखो
आप इस बात को मानते है ना कि जब किसी गरीब मोहल्ले में से
एक गरीब अमीर बन जाता है तो वो
किसी और गरीब को अमीर नहीं बनने देता है
वही हाल आज कल के कुछ तथाकथित उच्च सिंघासन पर बैठे
शुद्र कर रहे है
वो नहीं चाहते कि उनके साथ इस वर्ण में आने वाले लोग हमारी बराबरी करे
वर्ण व्यवस्था ........ समाज को बेहतर आधार देने के लिए है
जिसका जो काम था उसी हिसाब से उसका वर्ण था
ये वर्ण व्यवस्था कार्य के विभाजन पर थी
ना कि किसी जात या धर्म के आधार पर
आज भी जैन "बनिये" कहलाते है
और हरिज़न भी हरिजन ही कहलाते है
लेकिन अब पदों पर आसीन वापस वही मैला ढोने का कार्य करे ये जरुरी तो नहीं
इसका मतलब ये तो नहीं
वो सिर्फ बनियागीरी करे ????
समय के साथ सब परिवर्तन होता है
इस लिए परिवर्तन होता है
अगर उसकी गति धीमे है
तो इसके जिम्मेवार भी हम जैसे लोग ही है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये कहावत सुनाने  का नहीं प्रमाण लेन  का समय है मित्र  !!


मित्र आपने एक भी अपनी बातो  का प्रमाण ईस सूत्र मैं कहा पेश किया है, एक भी लिंक यहा पे दे,

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र आप जो बोले लोग वही करे ये संभव नहीं है , आप सूत्र के बिसय " अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान. पर ही बात करे वेदो के भेद पर ये सूत्र नही है, मैं नियामको की बात मानु की आपकी,


बात वेदों के ही बारे में हो रही है . किसी विषय पर वही बोल सकता है जिसे उस विषय का कम से कम आधारभूत ज्ञान हो . जैसे क्रिकेट पर कमेन्ट्री वही कर सकता है जिसे उसका आधारभूत ज्ञान हो अन्यथा उसे केवल एक दर्शक ही मन जायेगा जो केवल हो हल्ला ही कर सकते हैं !

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बात वेदों के ही बारे में हो रही है . किसी विषय पर वही बोल सकता है जिसे उस विषय का कम से कम आधारभूत ज्ञान हो . जैसे क्रिकेट पर कमेन्ट्री वही कर सकता है जिसे उसका आधारभूत ज्ञान हो अन्यथा उसे केवल एक दर्शक ही मन जायेगा जो केवल हो हल्ला ही कर सकते हैं !



 मित्र आपने एक भी अपनी कही बातो का प्रमाण ईस सूत्र मैं कहा पेश किया है, एक भी लिंक यहा पे दे,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बात वेदों के ही बारे में हो रही है . किसी विषय पर वही बोल सकता है जिसे उस विषय का कम से कम आधारभूत ज्ञान हो . जैसे क्रिकेट पर कमेन्ट्री वही कर सकता है जिसे उसका आधारभूत ज्ञान हो अन्यथा उसे केवल एक दर्शक ही मन जायेगा जो केवल हो हल्ला ही कर सकते हैं !


मित्र अज्ञानियों दुवारा वेदो का अपमान किया गया क्या आप एसे सही मानते है , bbc न्यूज़ ओर कोर्ट ने भी ईस बात को माना ,क्या ऐसे लोगो के खिलाफ किस तरह की कारवाही आप चाहते है

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र आपने एक भी अपनी बातो  का प्रमाण ईस सूत्र मैं कहा पेश किया है, एक भी लिंक यहा पे दे,


आपको राजकीय चिन्ह और 'अशोक कि लाट' के बीच अंतर  का प्रमाण दिया जा चुका है . अगर आप न देखें तो इसमें आपका दोष है .
अब आप बात वेदों कि कर रहे हैं तो पहले मेरे सवालों जवाब दें अन्यथा आपका ये सूत्र अमान्य और केवल हो हल्ला के अलावा कुछ और नहीं माना जायेगा . अगर आप मेरे सवालों का जवाब नहीं देते हैं तो मैं ये मान लूँगा कि आपने ये सूत्र केवल वितंडा करने के लिए और मायावती सरकार के प्रति द्वेष फैलाने के लिए ही सुरु किया है और फिर जवाब भी उसी तरह से दिए जायेंगे और स्वस्थ चर्चा संभव नहीं होगी !

----------


## mantu007

> मित्र अज्ञानियों दुवारा वेदो का अपमान किया गया क्या आप एसे सही मानते है , bbc न्यूज़ ओर कोर्ट ने भी ईस बात को माना ,क्या ऐसे लोगो के खिलाफ किस तरह की कारवाही आप चाहते है


सही सवाल दागा है आपने.....................

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र अज्ञानियों दुवारा वेदो का अपमान किया गया क्या आप एसे सही मानते है , bbc न्यूज़ ओर कोर्ट ने भी ईस बात को माना ,क्या ऐसे लोगो के खिलाफ किस तरह की कारवाही आप चाहते है


अगर आप बीबीसी न्यूज़ और कोर्ट को ही आधार बना बैठे हैं तो बैठे रहिये उनके भरोसे , यहाँ हो हल्ला करने  कि जरूरत नहीं है . बीबीसी और कोर्ट में वेदों का पाठन होता है क्या ?

----------


## aawara

> जहाँ तक चौपाई का गलत अर्थ निकलने कि बात है तो आप 'ताडन' शब्द का अर्थ खुद बताएं और प्रमाणिक सब्दकोश से प्रमाण के साथ . बिना प्रमाणिक शब्दकोष के आपका निकाला अर्थ केवल आपकी व्यक्तिगत राय मानी जाएगी !!!!


*जी ताडन का अर्थ वही होता है जो आप कह रहे है पर शब्दोँ के मायने या अर्थ वर्तमान चल रहे प्रसँग से जोङकर देखा जाता है
जैसे मै कहूँ कि सागर मे गहराइ है और फिर कहूँ कि आप ग्यान के सागर  है तो इसका मतलब ये नहीँ कि आप कइ हजार किलोमीटर गहरे है
भाइ तुम क्या कहना चाह रहे हो अब मेरी समझ से बाहर है
मै अपनी बात कह चुका हुँ फिर भी तुम्हे वही अर्थ करना है तो तुम स्वतँत्र हो  

पर फिर एक चौपाइ ही क्यूँ हर चौपाइ का मन मुताबिक अर्थ निकाला जा सकता है
*

----------


## amar2007

जहाँ तक कार्यवाही कि बात है , हमारे और आपके चाहने से नहीं , कोर्ट के चाहने से होगा . कानूनन जो भी कार्यवाही हो सके , करी जाए .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र आपको हिन्दी नहीं आती ईसलिए ऐसा बोल रहे है   Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai ऐसा मैंने कब लिखा, मुझे तो कही दिख नहीं रहा है, Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. हिंगलिश मैं आप बेहतर समझ पाएगे ॥धन्यवाद





> आपको राजकीय चिन्ह और 'अशोक कि लाट' के बीच अंतर  का प्रमाण दिया जा चुका है . अगर आप न देखें तो इसमें आपका दोष है .
> अब आप बात वेदों कि कर रहे हैं तो पहले मेरे सवालों जवाब दें अन्यथा आपका ये सूत्र अमान्य और केवल हो हल्ला के अलावा कुछ और नहीं माना जायेगा . अगर आप मेरे सवालों का जवाब नहीं देते हैं तो मैं ये मान लूँगा कि आपने ये सूत्र केवल वितंडा करने के लिए और मायावती सरकार के प्रति द्वेष फैलाने के लिए ही सुरु किया है और फिर जवाब भी उसी तरह से दिए जायेंगे और स्वस्थ चर्चा संभव नहीं होगी !


मित्र आप जब ईस सूत्र मैं आए थे तो 2 रे पेज मैं ये सवाल मेने आपसे पुच्छा था , आपने 50 पेज होने तक भी नही बताया की मेने Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai ऐसा मैंने कब लिखा, मुझे तो कही दिख नहीं रहा है, Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. हिंगलिश मैं आप बेहतर समझ पाएगे ॥धन्यवाद[

----------


## amar2007

> *जी ताडन का अर्थ वही होता है जो आप कह रहे है पर शब्दोँ के मायने या अर्थ वर्तमान चल रहे प्रसँग से जोङकर देखा जाता है
> जैसे मै कहूँ कि सागर मे गहराइ है और फिर कहूँ कि आप ग्यान के सागर  है तो इसका मतलब ये नहीँ कि आप कइ हजार किलोमीटर गहरे है
> भाइ तुम क्या कहना चाह रहे हो अब मेरी समझ से बाहर है
> मै अपनी बात कह चुका हुँ फिर भी तुम्हे वही अर्थ करना है तो तुम स्वतँत्र हो  
> 
> पर फिर एक चौपाइ ही क्यूँ हर चौपाइ का मन मुताबिक अर्थ निकाला जा सकता है
> *


अगर सब कुछ  लोगों के मन मुताबिक छोड़ दिया है तो लोंगों द्वारा निकले गए अर्थों  से परे सानी क्यों ?

----------


## mantu007

> अगर आप बीबीसी न्यूज़ और कोर्ट को ही आधार बना बैठे हैं तो बैठे रहिये उनके भरोसे , यहाँ हो हल्ला करने  कि जरूरत नहीं है . बीबीसी और कोर्ट में वेदों का पाठन होता है क्या ?


जब कोर्ट के भरोसे बैठोगे  नहीं तो फैसला कौन सुनाएगा ????????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जहाँ तक कार्यवाही कि बात है , हमारे और आपके चाहने से नहीं , कोर्ट के चाहने से होगा . कानूनन जो भी कार्यवाही हो सके , करी जाए .


मित्र आपकी निजी  राय क्या है ईस बिसय पर , आपको जानकारी होगी तभी आप सूत्र पे आए है, किरप्या अपनी जानकारी के आधार पे बताए

----------


## mantu007

> जहाँ तक कार्यवाही कि बात है , हमारे और आपके चाहने से नहीं , कोर्ट के चाहने से होगा . कानूनन जो भी कार्यवाही हो सके , करी जाए .


मतलब तुम जो कहते हो की जो कोर्ट का फैसला होता है वो क्या सब सच होता है ????????????????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अगर आप बीबीसी न्यूज़ और कोर्ट को ही आधार बना बैठे हैं तो बैठे रहिये उनके भरोसे , यहाँ हो हल्ला करने  कि जरूरत नहीं है . बीबीसी और कोर्ट में वेदों का पाठन होता है क्या ?


मित्र अब आपकी बातो  का दोहरापन खुल के आ गया है , एक ब्लॉग के आधार पर आप वेदो पे जहर उगल रहे है,  ओर यहा क्या बोल रहे है, पहले तोलिए फिर बोलिए,

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र आप जब ईस सूत्र मैं आए थे तो 2 रे पेज मैं ये सवाल मेने आपसे पुच्छा था , आपने 50 पेज होने तक भी नही बताया की मेने Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai ऐसा मैंने कब लिखा, मुझे तो कही दिख नहीं रहा है, Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. हिंगलिश मैं आप बेहतर समझ पाएगे ॥धन्यवाद[


शब्दों कि वजह से वैचारिक आदान -प्रदान में आई बाधा के लिया छमा चाहता हूँ .
आपने ऐसा लिखा था :
इतना ही नहीं ‘बसपाई मिशन’ को अंजाम तक पहुँचानें में लगी इस पत्रिका के गोरखधंधे एवं इसके चार सौ बीसी का इससे ज्यादा ज्वलंत साक्ष्य और क्या होगा कि- पत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता।

मेरा प्रश्न है कि संविधान में किस जगह स्पस्ट किया गया है 'अशोक के लाट ' का उपयोग नहीं किया जा सकता  है ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र अमर आप जब ईस सूत्र मैं आए थे तो 2 रे पेज मैं ये सवाल मेने आपसे पुच्छा था , आपने 50 पेज होने तक भी नही बताया की मेने Ashok ki Laat' rastriya chinha hai ऐसा मैंने कब लिखा, मुझे तो कही दिख नहीं रहा है, Aapke agyan par daya aa rahi hai mujhe. हिंगलिश मैं आप बेहतर समझ पाएगे ॥धन्यवाद, एतना झूठ लिखने का आपका मकसद क्या है मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> शब्दों कि वजह से वैचारिक आदान -प्रदान में आई बाधा के लिया छमा चाहता हूँ .
> आपने ऐसा लिखा था :
> इतना ही नहीं ‘बसपाई मिशन’ को अंजाम तक पहुँचानें में लगी इस पत्रिका के गोरखधंधे एवं इसके चार सौ बीसी का इससे ज्यादा ज्वलंत साक्ष्य और क्या होगा कि- पत्रिका के पृष्ट संख्या- (विषय सूची के पेज पर) पर भारत सरकार का सिम्बल ‘मोनोग्राम’ ‘अशोक का लाट’ छपा हुआ है। जबकि यह जग जाहिर है एवं संविधान में भी यह स्पष्ट है कि- ‘इस देश का कोई भी नागरिक, व्यवसायिक प्रतिष्ठान या फिर संस्था अपनें व्यवसाय या फिर संस्था में भारत सरकार क सिम्बल ‘अशोक के लाट’ का उपयोग नही कर सकता।
> 
> मेरा प्रश्न है कि संविधान में किस जगह स्पस्ट किया गया है 'अशोक के लाट ' का उपयोग नहीं किया जा सकता  है ?


मित्र जब एक वकील साहब ने सारी बाते बता दी है तो ईस पे बहस का मुद्दा नही है,

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र अब आपकी बातो  का दोहरापन खुल के आ गया है , एक ब्लॉग के आधार पर आप वेदो पे जहर उगल रहे है,  ओर यहा क्या बोल रहे है, पहले तोलिए फिर बोलिए,


वेदों पर जहर !!! वेदों के ज्ञान के आभाव में मुझ पर मिथ्या आरोप लगने से कोई लाभ नहीं . अगर आपको वेदों का आधारभूत ज्ञान नहीं तो आपके सभी तर्क अमान्य हैं .

----------


## mantu007

> वेदों पर जहर !!! वेदों के ज्ञान के आभाव में मुझ पर मिथ्या आरोप लगने से कोई लाभ नहीं . अगर आपको वेदों का आधारभूत ज्ञान नहीं तो आपके सभी तर्क अमान्य हैं .


और आपके सभी तर्क मान्य हैं ....................... वह क्या बात है ?

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र जब एक वकील साहब ने सारी बाते बता दी है तो ईस पे बहस का मुद्दा नही है,


वकील साहब 'अशोक कि लाट ' के उपयोग के बारे में खुद अनभिज्ञ थे  . उनकी अंतिम पोस्ट पढो , जहाँ उन्होंने खुद मुझसे कहा था कि में उन्हें आधिकारिक सपस्तीकरण भेजूं जो उन्हें अभी तक नहीं मिला . ये उनकी गलती नहीं है, पुरातत्व विभाग से आधिकारिक स्पस्तीकरण पिछले महीने ही आया है तो उन्हें भी कैसे पता चलता !! व्यर्थ वकील साहब को यहाँ घसीटने से कोई लाभ नहीं .

----------


## amar2007

> और आपके सभी तर्क मान्य हैं ....................... वह क्या बात है ?


आधारभूत तथ्यों और प्रमाणों के आभाव में तर्क अमान्य ही होते हैं मित्र .!!
बीजगणित में एक नियम है : 
If basic hypothesis is wrong the derivation is automatically wrong.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वेदों पर जहर !!! वेदों के ज्ञान के आभाव में मुझ पर मिथ्या आरोप लगने से कोई लाभ नहीं . अगर आपको वेदों का आधारभूत ज्ञान नहीं तो आपके सभी तर्क अमान्य हैं .


मित्र वेदो के ज्ञान पर फोरम मैं एक सूत्र है व्हा जाके चर्चा आप कर सकते है मैं भी आ जाऊंगा

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वकील साहब 'अशोक कि लाट ' के उपयोग के बारे में खुद अनभिज्ञ थे  . उनकी अंतिम पोस्ट पढो , जहाँ उन्होंने खुद मुझसे कहा था कि में उन्हें आधिकारिक सपस्तीकरण भेजूं जो उन्हें अभी तक नहीं मिला . ये उनकी गलती नहीं है, पुरातत्व विभाग से आधिकारिक स्पस्तीकरण पिछले महीने ही आया है तो उन्हें भी कैसे पता चलता !! व्यर्थ वकील साहब को यहाँ घसीटने से कोई लाभ नहीं .


मित्र जो रात दिन कानून का काम करते है उनके बात को नकारा नही जा सकता

----------


## mantu007

> आधारभूत तथ्यों और प्रमाणों के आभाव में तर्क अमान्य ही होते हैं मित्र .!!
> बीजगणित में एक नियम है : 
> If basic hypothesis is wrong the derivation is automatically wrong.


हाँ आप एक वकील लगते हैं .......... जो सिर्फ तथ्य और प्रमाण खोजते हैं .......

भगवन के होने का क्या प्रमाण है ??????????????

----------


## Chandrshekhar

[QUOTE=amar2007;319456]शब्दों कि वजह से वैचारिक आदान -प्रदान में आई बाधा के लिया छमा चाहता हूँ .

चलिए पहली माफी तो मांगी आपने ये हुवी ना बात

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आधारभूत तथ्यों और प्रमाणों के आभाव में तर्क अमान्य ही होते हैं मित्र .!!
> बीजगणित में एक नियम है : 
> If basic hypothesis is wrong the derivation is automatically wrong.


मित्र अगर आप बीजगणित के विद्वान ज्ञाता है तभी आप ईस पर बात करे पहले ये साबित करे की आप बीज गणित के ज्ञाता है, ये बात बीज गणित के कोण से अध्याय मैं लिखी है

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र जो रात दिन कानून का काम करते है उनके बात को नकारा नही जा सकता


वकील का काम पैरवी करना होता है न कि फैसला देना . वकील साहब संविधान से कोई प्रमाण नहीं दे पाए .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मुझे एक बात समझ में नहीं आती
आप बहस किस मुद्दे पर कर रहे है
वेदों और ग्रंथो के अपमान पर
या उनकी प्रमाणिकता पर
.............
दोनों बाते अलग अलग है
कुछ चीज़े ऐसी होती है
जो सर्वमान्य और अपने आप में स्वयं प्रमाणिक होती है
...................
जैसे परा और भुत ..... एवं पराभूत .... अपने आप में स्वयं प्रमाणिक है
उनको किसी प्रमाण की आवश्यकता नहीं
आप अपनी अपनी सोच के अनुसार इसके मतलब निकल सकते है
..........
आपकी बहस अब उस सवाल पर जा चुकी है जिसको दुसरे
शब्दों में कहे कि
"पहले मुर्गी हुई या अंडा?"
इस प्रकार के सवालो पर चाहे जितने भी तर्क कर लो
प्रश्न हमेशा अनुतरित रहता है .........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मुझे एक बात समझ में नहीं आती
> आप बहस किस मुद्दे पर कर रहे है
> वेदों और ग्रंथो के अपमान पर
> या उनकी प्रमाणिकता पर
> .............
> दोनों बाते अलग अलग है
> कुछ चीज़े ऐसी होती है
> जो सर्वमान्य और अपने आप में स्वयं प्रमाणिक होती है
> ...................
> ...


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र अगर आप बीजगणित के विद्वान ज्ञाता है तभी आप ईस पर बात करे पहले ये साबित करे की आप बीज गणित के ज्ञाता है, ये बात बीज गणित के कोण से अध्याय मैं लिखी है


सुत्र  कि दिशा को मोड़ने के बजाये अगर मुद्दे पर बात करोगे तो अच्छा होगा . हर बीजगणित का विद्वान् इस बात को जानता है . अगर इसे नहीं जानते तो ये आपकी अज्ञानता है . मुझे नहीं लगता कि आपको वेदों  का आधारभूत ज्ञान भी है ! अगर ये सच है तो आपके सारे तर्क अमान्य है .
और अगर आप केवल मुद्दे के इतर बातें ही बनाना चाहते हैं तो ये मेरी अंतिम प्रविष्टी है . खूब हो हल्ला ऐसे ही करते रहो और धर्म का नाश करते रहो .

----------


## sushilnkt

> :clap::clap::clap::clap:


ये लो बात पर ताली बाजा देते हे 
बिना हाथ पैर वाली बात मत करो यहाँ पर

----------


## amar2007

> *मुझे एक बात समझ में नहीं आती
> आप बहस किस मुद्दे पर कर रहे है
> वेदों और ग्रंथो के अपमान पर
> या उनकी प्रमाणिकता पर
> .............
> दोनों बाते अलग अलग है
> कुछ चीज़े ऐसी होती है
> जो सर्वमान्य और अपने आप में स्वयं प्रमाणिक होती है
> ...................
> ...


चाचा जी मैं वेदों का प्रमाण नहीं , उसके बारे में सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता का ज्ञान देखना चाहता हूँ कि ये इस विषय पर बोलने के उपयुक्त है कि भी नहीं !!
और आपके मुर्गी और अंडे वाली दुविधा का उत्तर हाल ही में वैज्ञानिकों ने दिया है और उनका कहना है कि पहले मुर्गी हुई. इस बारे में लेख  आपको स्वयं खोजना होगा क्योंकि सूत्र का विषय न होने के कारन मैं लेख खोजने कि मेहनत नहीं करूंगा .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*अमर जी ................
आप ये चित्र वापस देखें और
जो लाल गोले है क्या आप
लेखक की इन बातो से सहमत है ???*

*जवाब केवल हाँ या ना में ही देवे*

----------


## mantu007

> सुत्र  कि दिशा को मोड़ने के बजाये अगर मुद्दे पर बात करोगे तो अच्छा होगा . हर बीजगणित का विद्वान् इस बात को जानता है . अगर इसे नहीं जानते तो ये आपकी अज्ञानता है . मुझे नहीं लगता कि आपको वेदों  का आधारभूत ज्ञान भी है ! अगर ये सच है तो आपके सारे तर्क अमान्य है .
> और अगर आप केवल मुद्दे के इतर बातें ही बनाना चाहते हैं तो ये मेरी अंतिम प्रविष्टी है . खूब हो हल्ला ऐसे ही करते रहो और धर्म का नाश करते रहो .


अरे ऐसे ना जाओ यूँ मुझे छोड़ के ........................

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा जी मैं वेदों का प्रमाण नहीं , उसके बारे में सूत्र प्रारंभकर्ता का ज्ञान देखना चाहता हूँ कि ये इस विषय पर बोलने के उपयुक्त है कि भी नहीं !!
> और आपके मुर्गी और अंडे वाली दुविधा का उत्तर हाल ही में वैज्ञानिकों ने दिया है और उनका कहना है कि पहले मुर्गी हुई. इस बारे में लेख  आपको स्वयं खोजना होगा क्योंकि सूत्र का विषय न होने के कारन मैं लेख खोजने कि मेहनत नहीं करूंगा .


*चलो ये मान लेते है
इनको कुछ ज्ञान नहीं है
आप मेरी उप्पर वाली पोस्ट का जवाब दे*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

सूत्र से सम्बन्धित प्रविष्टियाँ ही करें 
सदस्य परस्पर किसी को उकसाए नही 
सूत्र स्वस्थ तर्क वितर्क के लिए खोला गया है 
सूत्र की दिशा इतर पाए जाने पे कार्यवाही की जायेगी

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी ................
> आप ये चित्र वापस देखें और
> जो लाल गोले है क्या आप
> लेखक की इन बातो से सहमत है ???*
> 
> *जवाब केवल हाँ या ना में ही देवे*


अगर आप सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) कि बात कर रहे हैं तो 'न' और मिलावटी हिन्दू धर्म (जैसा कि पिछले कुछ हजार सालों से है ) तो 'हाँ' .

----------


## aawara

> अगर सब कुछ  लोगों के मन मुताबिक छोड़ दिया है तो लोंगों द्वारा निकले गए अर्थों  से परे सानी क्यों ?


भाइ धर्म विषयक चीजे थोपी नहीँ जाती पर थोङी परिपक्वता कि अपेछा तो रहती ही है
और परेशानी किसी को नही न तुलसी को न मुझे न किसी हिँदु को क्योकि जो नही जानते है वो सिखने कि कोशिश करते है
परेशानी चँद लोगो से है जो गलत जानते है बताने पर मानते भी नहीँ और दूसरो को भी गुमराह करते है कुछ भोले भाले लोगो को और इस धर्म कि बदनामी होती है

अगर कोइ आँखो पर हाथ रखके चिल्लाये कि अँधेरा है और समझाने पर भी हाथ न हटाकर अँधेरे कि रट लगाता रहे तो परेशानी सिर्फ उसी को होगी

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> अगर आप सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) कि बात कर रहे हैं तो 'न' और मिलावटी हिन्दू धर्म (जैसा कि पिछले कुछ हजार सालों से है ) तो 'हाँ' .


*भाई गोलमोल जवाब नहीं
जो मैंने गोले किये है
क्या आप  लेखक की उन  बात से
सहमत है ?????*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाई गोलमोल जवाब नहीं
> जो मैंने गोले किये है
> क्या आप  लेखक की उन  बात से
> सहमत है ?????*


 ये गोलमोल नहीं सीधा जवाब है. इससे ज्यादा सीधा जवाब मैं नहीं दे सकता

----------


## mantu007

> अगर आप सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) कि बात कर रहे हैं तो 'न' और मिलावटी हिन्दू धर्म (जैसा कि पिछले कुछ हजार सालों से है ) तो 'हाँ' .


अब तुम्हारा कोई जवाब ही नहीं है ............ बहुत महान हो मेरे दोस्त .

----------


## aawara

भाइ सूत्रधार के ग्यान कि जाँच कि आवश्यकता नही
उसने विचारो के आदान प्रदान के लिए सूत्र बनाया है और इसी के लीए सुत्र बनाये जाते है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई गोलमोल जवाब नहीं
> जो मैंने गोले किये है
> क्या आप  लेखक की उन  बात से
> सहमत है ?????*


चचा मुझे तो लगता है की ये पूर्ण सहमत है, 52 पेज हो चुके है एक बार भी किताब पर छपे लेख की चर्चा नहीं की है, केवल कुतर्क पेश किए है, सूत्र के बाहर की टिप्पणी की है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> ये गोलमोल नहीं सीधा जवाब है. इससे ज्यादा सीधा जवाब मैं नहीं दे सकता


*हाँ और ना भी
ये कोई जवाब नहीं हुआ
मान लिया सूत्रधार को वेदों का कुछ भी ज्ञान नहीं है
वो एक आम इन्सान है
जिसके लिए ये ग्रन्थ और ये वेद पूजनीय वस्तु है
और जिनके लिए ये पुस्तक लिखी गयी
जैसा की आपने कहा कि उनकी सतही स्थिति
सोचनीय है
तो फिर उनको भी इस बात का ज्ञान नहीं है
अब आप खुद समझदार है (अगर आप समझदार है तो )
जो समझ गए होंगे कि
इस पत्रिका के प्रकाशन में पहले सहयोग
और फिर प्रतिबन्ध क्यू ???

इसलिए बहस का कोई मतलब नहीं है
एक आम दलित(तथाकथित क्यू कि वास्तव मैं वो भी एक हिन्दू ही है ) और एक आम हिन्दू (जैसा आप सोचते है ) के नज़रिए से इस
सूत्र को देखे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अब तुम्हारा कोई जवाब ही नहीं है ............ बहुत महान हो मेरे दोस्त .


ऐसे म्हापुरसों को नमस्कार, जो अपने ही पिताजी की बातो को अनर्गल बाते बोलते है , उनको कोटी कोटी प्रणाम, फिर वेद की चर्चा की बात करते है

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चचा मुझे तो लगता है की ये पूर्ण सहमत है, 52 पेज हो चुके है एक बार भी किताब पर छपे लेख की चर्चा नहीं की है, केवल कुतर्क पेश किए है, सूत्र के बाहर की टिप्पणी की है


*चाँद जी ऊपर की पोस्ट देखें*

----------


## amar2007

> भाइ सूत्रधार के ग्यान कि जाँच कि आवश्यकता नही
> उसने विचारो के आदान प्रदान के लिए सूत्र बनाया है और इसी के लीए सुत्र बनाये जाते है


मित्र अगर विचारों के आदान -प्रदान कि बात है तो मैंने अपने विचार पिछली प्रविष्टी मैं 'न' और 'हाँ' में बता दिए हैं .

----------


## amar2007

> ऐसे म्हापुरसों को नमस्कार, जो अपने ही पिताजी की बातो को अनर्गल बाते बोलते है , उनको कोटी कोटी प्रणाम, फिर वेद की चर्चा की बात करते है


अज्ञानता में कोई भी जीव अनर्गल बातें  बोल सकता है क्योंकि सभी जीव  अल्पज्ञानी हैं  .

----------


## mantu007

> चचा मुझे तो लगता है की ये पूर्ण सहमत है, 52 पेज हो चुके है एक बार भी किताब पर छपे लेख की चर्चा नहीं की है, केवल कुतर्क पेश किए है, सूत्र के बाहर की टिप्पणी की है


नियामक जी कहते हैं की सवास्थ चर्चा करो ............... लेकिन क्या आप लोगों को लगता है की इनसे स्वस्थ चर्चा की जा सकती है .......

ये कभी भी अपनी बात पर स्थिर ही नहीं हैं अभी तक .......
कभी हिंदू धर्म को गाली बकते हैं ,, तो कभी तुलसीदास को गाली बकते हैं ....

जिस विषय पर चर्चा करनी है वो तो करते नहीं .......बिना वाद विवाद के हंगामा खड़ा किये हुए हैं यहाँ ......

----------


## Black Pearl

ज्ञानी लोगो मुझे तो ये ही समझ नहीं आ रहा है की दोनों पक्ष कहना क्या छह रहे हैं.... 

वर्तमान में ढोंगी पांडे पुजारियों से दोनों ही पक्ष घृणा ही करते होंगे, और वास्तविक(वैदिक) हिन्दू धर्म को दोनों ही पसंद करते हैं। 

फिर समस्या कहाँ है??

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*अमर जी चाँद जी
क्या बात है
मेरी बात का दोनों ने ही उत्तर नहीं दिया*

----------


## mantu007

> अज्ञानता में कोई भी जीव अनर्गल बातें  बोल सकता है क्योंकि सभी जीव  अल्पज्ञानी हैं  .


इसका मतलब अब तुम मानते हो की तुम अज्ञानी हो ..............दोस्तों बजाओ ताली ..........

----------


## amar2007

> *हाँ और ना भी
> ये कोई जवाब नहीं हुआ
> मान लिया सूत्रधार को वेदों का कुछ भी ज्ञान नहीं है
> वो एक आम इन्सान है
> जिसके लिए ये ग्रन्थ और ये वेद पूजनीय वस्तु है
> और जिनके लिए ये पुस्तक लिखी गयी
> जैसा की आपने कहा कि उनकी सतही स्थिति
> सोचनीय है
> तो फिर उनको भी इस बात का ज्ञान नहीं है
> ...


चाचा जी ये भी तो संभव है कि जिस चीज़ कि हम पूजा कर रहे हों , वो किसी को नुक्सान भी पहुंचा रही हो जिस वजह से अमुक व्यक्ति उसका विरोध कर रहा हो!!! जैसे कि हम अपने घर में ध्वनि विस्तारक यन्त्र लगाकर जोर जोर से बजा रहे हों और रात के १२ बजे और  कुछ लोग सोने कि कोसिस कर रहे हों और उन्हें व्यवधान  हो रहा हो ? अब जो सो नहीं पा रहे हों वो आपति तो करेंगे ही , तिस पर आप ये कहें कि हमारे धर में पूजा चल रही है तो ये कौन सी बात है !! पूजा खुद कर रहे हो तो दूसरों  को क्यों सोने नहीं दे रहे हो ?

और जहाँ तक प्रतिबन्ध कि बात वो कानून के तहत लगाया जा चूका है तो अब किस बात का हो -हल्ला ?

----------


## mantu007

> ज्ञानी लोगो मुझे तो ये ही समझ नहीं आ रहा है की दोनों पक्ष कहना क्या छह रहे हैं.... 
> 
> वर्तमान में ढोंगी पांडे पुजारियों से दोनों ही पक्ष घृणा ही करते होंगे, और वास्तविक(वैदिक) हिन्दू धर्म को दोनों ही पसंद करते हैं। 
> 
> फिर समस्या कहाँ है??



तुलसीदास को गाली दिए जा रहे हैं और कह रहे हैं की उन्होंने रामचरितमानस में उन्होंने सुद्रो , नारी  को दंड का अधिकारी बताया है .

----------


## aawara

मित्र आपके विचार व्यवस्थित नही है आप क्या सिदध करना चाहते है और उसके लिए क्या कहते है दोनो मे द्वँद्व सुरु से दिख रहा है और जहाँ तक वेदोँ कि बात है तो उसका ग्यान किसी के पास नहीँ सत्य तो यही है 
वेदो की तो छोङो उसके भाष्योँ के भाष्य को भी समझना वश कि बात नही तो सुत्रधार पे क्यो आछेप लगाते हो

----------


## mantu007

> चाचा जी ये भी तो संभव है कि जिस चीज़ कि हम पूजा कर रहे हों , वो किसी को नुक्सान भी पहुंचा रही हो जिस वजह से अमुक व्यक्ति उसका विरोध कर रहा हो!!! जैसे कि हम अपने घर में ध्वनि विस्तारक यन्त्र लगाकर जोर जोर से बजा रहे हों और रात के १२ बजे और  कुछ लोग सोने कि कोसिस कर रहे हों और उन्हें व्यवधान  हो रहा हो ? अब जो सो नहीं पा रहे हों वो आपति तो करेंगे ही , तिस पर आप ये कहें कि हमारे धर में पूजा चल रही है तो ये कौन सी बात है !! पूजा खुद कर रहे हो तो दूसरों  को क्यों सोने नहीं दे रहे हो ?
> 
> और जहाँ तक प्रतिबन्ध कि बात वो कानून के तहत लगाया जा चूका है तो अब किस बात का हो -हल्ला ?


अब तो कुछ रहम करो ! तुम पूजा के पीछे क्यों पड़े हुए हो ........

----------


## amar2007

> इसका मतलब अब तुम मानते हो की तुम अज्ञानी हो ..............दोस्तों बजाओ ताली ..........


लगता है ताली बजाने  वाले सर्वज्ञानी ही होंगे !!! कम से कम आप तो होंगे ही !!! तो भाई लोगों सर्वज्ञानी महाराज कि बोलो .. जय.. जय

----------


## aawara

मित्र ग्यान आपने बेशक अर्जित किया है पर उसे पचाना भी पङता है नही तो इसी तरह का भटकाव आता है

----------


## amar2007

> अब तो कुछ रहम करो ! तुम पूजा के पीछे क्यों पड़े हुए हो ........


are भाई ऐसा mat बोलो , polich वाले ने dekh लिया कि में पूजा के peeche pada हूँ , तो hawalaat में पहुंचा degi ;)

----------


## aawara

अब बेवजह का शोर बँद करो हम सभी पाखँड और कुरीति के विरोधी है आपकी तरह

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र आपके विचार व्यवस्थित नही है आप क्या सिदध करना चाहते है और उसके लिए क्या कहते है दोनो मे द्वँद्व सुरु से दिख रहा है और जहाँ तक वेदोँ कि बात है तो उसका ग्यान किसी के पास नहीँ सत्य तो यही है 
> वेदो की तो छोङो उसके भाष्योँ के भाष्य को भी समझना वश कि बात नही तो सुत्रधार पे क्यो आछेप लगाते हो


ये कैसे कह सकते हो कि वेदों को कोई नहीं समझ सकता ? और जिसे समझ नहीं सकते तो ये कैसे जान गए कि वो चीज़ अच्छी है या बुरी ? कोई उसके बारे में गलत बोल रहा है या सही ? पूरा नहीं तो कुछ आधारभूत बातें तो जरूर समझी सा सकती हैं जिससे हम ये तय कर सकें कि अमुक चीज़ हमारे हित में या नहीं !! अन्यथा हमरे विस्वास को अंधविश्वास से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं माना जायेगा !!

----------


## mantu007

> लगता है ताली बजाने  वाले सर्वज्ञानी ही होंगे !!! कम से कम आप तो होंगे ही !!! तो भाई लोगों सर्वज्ञानी महाराज कि बोलो .. जय.. जय


खुस रहो बच्चा ! हम भगवन से प्राथना करेंगे की मेरे एक मित्र को भेजा तो दिया लेकिन भेजे में भेजा डाल देते तो अच्छा रहता ......

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> चाचा जी ये भी तो संभव है कि जिस चीज़ कि हम पूजा कर रहे हों , वो किसी को नुक्सान भी पहुंचा रही हो जिस वजह से अमुक व्यक्ति उसका विरोध कर रहा हो!!! जैसे कि हम अपने घर में ध्वनि विस्तारक यन्त्र लगाकर जोर जोर से बजा रहे हों और रात के १२ बजे और  कुछ लोग सोने कि कोसिस कर रहे हों और उन्हें व्यवधान  हो रहा हो ? अब जो सो नहीं पा रहे हों वो आपति तो करेंगे ही , तिस पर आप ये कहें कि हमारे धर में पूजा चल रही है तो ये कौन सी बात है !! पूजा खुद कर रहे हो तो दूसरों  को क्यों सोने नहीं दे रहे हो ?
> 
> और जहाँ तक प्रतिबन्ध कि बात वो कानून के तहत लगाया जा चूका है तो अब किस बात का हो -हल्ला ?


भाई ध्वनि विस्तारक यन्त्र लगा कर पूजा करना .........
ये वास्तव में विरोध की बात है
और मैं भी इस बात से परेशां हूँ
लेकिन आप ने मेरी बात का सीधा जवाब ना देकर
फिर से तर्क करना चाहते है
*मेरे भाई .......
मेरा जो सवाल तुमसे था
वो तुम्हारी ही बातो को पढ़ कर किया था
इसलिए उस पर फिर से तर्क करना उचित नहीं है
एक आम दलित और एक आम हिन्दू की सोच से जवाब माँगा है

अगर अब भी आप मेरे बात का मर्म नहीं समझ पा रहे है तो
धन्य है मेरे भारतवासी !
आज भी अपनी सोच पर नहीं जी सकते
पहले अंग्रेजो ने इस बात को भांप लिया
और राज़ किया
अब
ये काले अंग्रेज (चाहे कोई भी पार्टी हो बीजेपी सपा कांग्रेस दमक जद और भी है )
इस बात को बखूबी भांप गए है

आप लोगो का कुछ नहीं हो सकता
अब तो बदलाव की जरुरत तुरंत है ..............
इंतज़ार करें ये भी जल्द ही आने वाला है
मुझे अब इस अतार्किक बहस से मुक्त करें*

----------


## mantu007

> are भाई ऐसा mat बोलो , polich वाले ने dekh लिया कि में पूजा के peeche pada हूँ , तो hawalaat में पहुंचा degi ;)


*और एक बात बोलूं यहाँ फोरम पर बोला तो ठीक है लेकिन कभी मंदिर में जाकर मत बोलना ..  नहीं तो एक फिल्म बन जायेगी 1 hours of amar. धन्यवाद*

----------


## Black Pearl

माफ करें दोस्तो गलती से सूत्र पर आ गया, यहाँ से भागने में ही भलाई है।

----------


## mantu007

> माफ करें दोस्तो गलती से सूत्र पर आ गया, यहाँ से भागने में ही भलाई है।


सही कहा  वैसे यहाँ रह के तुम झूट बोलना और उसके बात पर अडिग रहना सीख सकते हो .......

----------


## aawara

> ये कैसे कह सकते हो कि वेदों को कोई नहीं समझ सकता ? और जिसे समझ नहीं सकते तो ये कैसे जान गए कि वो चीज़ अच्छी है या बुरी ? कोई उसके बारे में गलत बोल रहा है या सही ? पूरा नहीं तो कुछ आधारभूत बातें तो जरूर समझी सा सकती हैं जिससे हम ये तय कर सकें कि अमुक चीज़ हमारे हित में या नहीं !! अन्यथा हमरे विस्वास को अंधविश्वास से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं माना जायेगा !!


 अब तो मूर्खता पे उतर आए तुम क्या तुम पढे हो वेदो को तुमने तो मानस भी नही पढा है
क्या तुम जन्म से ही सारा ग्यान लेके आए थे कि शिछको से सीखा और क्या शिछको पर भरोषा करना अँधविश्वास है
वेदो को नही समझना हम जैसो के लिए कहा था पर कोइ गुरु जैसे कि विवेकानन्द जैसे लोग समझाते है तो समझा जा सकता है जरुर
पर एक बात साफ हो गयी मित्र आपने भारतीय दर्शनशाष्त्र का भी अध्ययन नही किया ये चीजे विग्यान के नियम जितनी सरल नही होती

----------


## amar2007

> भाई ध्वनि विस्तारक यन्त्र लगा कर पूजा करना .........
> ये वास्तव में विरोध की बात है
> और मैं भी इस बात से परेशां हूँ
> लेकिन आप ने मेरी बात का सीधा जवाब ना देकर
> फिर से तर्क करना चाहते है
> *मेरे भाई .......
> मेरा जो सवाल तुमसे था
> वो तुम्हारी ही बातो को पढ़ कर किया था
> इसलिए उस पर फिर से तर्क करना उचित नहीं है
> ...


पहले आप बताएं कि एक 'आम हिन्दू' और एक 'आम दलित' से आपका क्या मतलब है ? इस सूत्र में ये दोनों शब्द पहली बार इस्तेमाल हुए हैं सो पहले आप इनसे अपना मतलब बताएं , उसके बाद चर्चा होगी !!

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6794&page=54
*यहाँ पढ़ ले .......मैंने खुल कर लिखा है* 




> पहले आप बताएं कि एक 'आम हिन्दू' और एक 'आम दलित' से आपका क्या मतलब है ? इस सूत्र में ये दोनों शब्द पहली बार इस्तेमाल हुए हैं सो पहले आप इनसे अपना मतलब बताएं , उसके बाद चर्चा होगी !!

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=6794&page=54
> *यहाँ पढ़ ले .......मैंने खुल कर लिखा है*


* अपने मेरी पहली बात बिना गौर से पढ़े ही उत्तर दे दिया !!!!!
*

----------


## amar2007

> *और एक बात बोलूं यहाँ फोरम पर बोला तो ठीक है लेकिन कभी मंदिर में जाकर मत बोलना ..  नहीं तो एक फिल्म बन जायेगी 1 hours of amar. धन्यवाद*


में ऐसे मंदिरों में जाता भी नहीं हूँ जहाँ लोग दुसरे कि कुछ सुने बिना मनमानी करते हों . और जिस तरह कि अभद्र भाषा में फोरम पर बात कर  रहे हो , वैसा बाहर  बोलोगे तो शायद पूरी फिल्म भी न बन पाए और ट्रेलर में ही ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

*मित्रो केवल सूत्र के बीसय पर बात करते तो अच्छा रहता , सूत्र का बीसय कब का गुम हो चुका है, खोजने पे भी नही मिलता, नियामक जलवा  जी से मैंने वादा किया था, की बीसय से हट के कुतर्को का जवाब नही दूंगा, एसिलिए चुप हूँ*

----------


## mantu007

> में ऐसे मंदिरों में जाता भी नहीं हूँ जहाँ लोग दुसरे कि कुछ सुने बिना मनमानी करते हों . और जिस तरह कि अभद्र भाषा में फोरम पर बात कर  रहे हो , वैसा बाहर  बोलोगे तो शायद पूरी फिल्म भी न बन पाए और ट्रेलर में ही ......



मुझे मालूम है की किसके साथ कैसे बात किया जाता है .. पर सायद तुमको नहीं है .....

----------


## amar2007

> * अपने मेरी पहली बात बिना गौर से पढ़े ही उत्तर दे दिया !!!!!
> *


चाचा जी एक आम हिन्दू , एक आम दलित का सोसड हज़ारों सालों से इन्हीं ग्रंथों का मनमानी प्रयोग करके करता आया है . पत्रिका में छपे लेख उस सोसड कि प्रतिक्रिया को दिखाते हैं . गलती आम हिन्दू कि ये है कि उसने पहले तो दलितों से पढने लिखने का अधिकार छीन लिया और मनमानी तरीके से धर्मग्रन्थों का अनुवाद और उपयोग किया जिससे कि वो ज्यादा से ज्यादा दलित का सोसड कर सके . अब जब कुछ दलितों को उस  साजिस के बारे में मालूम हो गया है तो वो अपने सभी दलित भाइयों को हर माध्यम से जागरूक कर रहा है . तिस पर आम हिन्दू अपनी गलती सुधारकर धर्मग्रंथों का सही अनुवाद लोगों के बीच प्रसारित करने पर जोर नहीं लगा रहा बल्कि अंधविश्वास और कुरीतियों को हस संभव बढ़ावा देकर अभी भी हर तरह से सोसड कर  रहा है . जब धर्म कि बात आती है तो आम हिन्दू दलित को कहता है कि तुम भी हिन्दू  हो पर जब अधिकार कि बात आती है तो उसे पैर कि जूती से बेहतर नहीं समझता है और जब वो जूती सर पर पड़ती है तो चिल्लाता है .

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्रो केवल सूत्र के बीसय पर बात करते तो अच्छा रहता , सूत्र का बीसय कब का गुम हो चुका है, खोजने पे भी नही मिलता, नियामक जलवा  जी से मैंने वादा किया था, की बीसय से हट के कुतर्को का जवाब नही दूंगा, एसिलिए चुप हूँ*


आप दर्शक दीर्घा में ही बैठने के लायक हैं .

----------


## ChachaChoudhary

*मित्रो मुझे अब इस बहस से मुक्ति प्रदान करें
मैं ,
सूत्रधार ...... अमर जी .....और भी कई सज्जन जिन्होंने
इस तर्कराहित बहस में अपने विचार रखे ..........
उन सबको बार बार एक बात से अवगत करवाना चाह रहा था
लेकिन ........
सब ने केवल शब्द पढ़े ........
उनकी गहराई को नहीं समझा .........
आप लोग फिर से मेरे द्वारा की गयी सभी पोस्ट्स पढ़े .........
अगर शब्दों में छिपी कुछ गूढ़ बाते आप को समझ में आ जाये
तो मेरा इस सूत्र में लिखना सफल हो जायेगा
धन्यवाद !
इश्वर आप सब को सद्बुद्धि दे !*

----------


## The Master

> मित्र अगर जनहित सूचना से विवाद होता है तो क्या उसे छोर देना चाहिये   ? ये आजकल के चोर नेता अपना वोट बेंक ज्यादा करने के लिये डाइरैक्ट वेदो , हिन्दू देवतावों पर निशाना साध रहे है, उनके बारे मैं भी कुछ बोले मित्र,



इन सब पर *यहाँ* बहस कर के क्या होगा मित्र ?

 क्या आपको लगता है *यहाँ* पर बहस कर के परिस्थियां बदल जाएंगी ?

इतिहास प्रमाण रहा है यही चीजें थि जिसकि वजह से ये देश बार बार बर्बाद हुआ है और आगे भी होत्ता रहेगा क्युँ जब तक हम लोग इन बातों से उपर उठकर नहीं सोचेंगे अपनी मानसिकता नहीं बदलेंगे सारे राजनेता इसका फ़ायदा उठाकर अपनी अपनी रोटी सेकते रहेंगे 
।

 दोष राजनेतांओ का नहीं है हमारा है जो ऎसी बातों के आधार पर इन राजनेतांओ को चुनाव कर उन्हे जीत दिलाते है ।



आप अपना अमुल्य समय इन बातों मे सिर्फ़ जाया कर रहे है ।

अच्छा तब होता जब आप और हम भी मित्र विक्की जी कि तरह किसी अच्छे कार्य मे अपना योगदान देते ।

----------


## kajal pandey

> चाचा जी एक आम हिन्दू , एक आम दलित का सोसड हज़ारों सालों से इन्हीं ग्रंथों का मनमानी प्रयोग करके करता आया है . पत्रिका में छपे लेख उस सोसड कि प्रतिक्रिया को दिखाते हैं . गलती आम हिन्दू कि ये है कि उसने पहले तो दलितों से पढने लिखने का अधिकार छीन लिया और मनमानी तरीके से धर्मग्रन्थों का अनुवाद और उपयोग किया जिससे कि वो ज्यादा से ज्यादा दलित का सोसड कर सके . अब जब कुछ दलितों को उस  साजिस के बारे में मालूम हो गया है तो वो अपने सभी दलित भाइयों को हर माध्यम से जागरूक कर रहा है . तिस पर आम हिन्दू अपनी गलती सुधारकर धर्मग्रंथों का सही अनुवाद लोगों के बीच प्रसारित करने पर जोर नहीं लगा रहा बल्कि अंधविश्वास और कुरीतियों को हस संभव बढ़ावा देकर अभी भी हर तरह से सोसड कर  रहा है . जब धर्म कि बात आती है तो आम हिन्दू दलित को कहता है कि तुम भी हिन्दू  हो पर जब अधिकार कि बात आती है तो उसे पैर कि जूती से बेहतर नहीं समझता है और जब वो जूती सर पर पड़ती है तो चिल्लाता है .


*अरे भाई अमर जी को बोल लेने दो न उनकी सारी बाते गलत नहीं है.....................बस बोलने का तरीका सही नहीं है ,,,,,,,,यह सच है की जब मनु ने समाज को जाती के आधार पर बता ठा उसके बाद से उच्छ वर्ग के लोगो ने निचले जातियो का जम कर सोसन किया है,,,,,,,,,यह भी सच है की आज समाज मे केवल दो वर्ग है आमिर और गरीब   अगर उच्छ जाती के किसी सदस्य के पास धन बल नहीं है तो उसकी इस्थिति भी किसी दलित से कम नहीं है और यदि एक दलित के पास धन बल है तो समाज मे उसकी भी इज्जत है ...............फिर भी जातिवाद आज भी जिन्दा है और आगे भी रहेगा ,,,,आज भी सायद हम उस मानसिकता से आलग नहीं हो पाए है ,,,,मेरा आप सभी से यह प्रश्न है की आप बताये की वह कौन सा वर्ग है जो जातिवाद नहीं करता ?????????????//.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> इन सब पर *यहाँ* बहस कर के क्या होगा मित्र ?
> 
>  क्या आपको लगता है *यहाँ* पर बहस कर के परिस्थियां बदल जाएंगी ?
> 
> इतिहास प्रमाण रहा है यही चीजें थि जिसकि वजह से ये देश बार बार बर्बाद हुआ है और आगे भी होत्ता रहेगा क्युँ जब तक हम लोग इन बातों से उपर उठकर नहीं सोचेंगे अपनी मानसिकता नहीं बदलेंगे सारे राजनेता इसका फ़ायदा उठाकर अपनी अपनी रोटी सेकते रहेंगे 
> ।
> 
>  दोष राजनेतांओ का नहीं है हमारा है जो ऎसी बातों के आधार पर इन राजनेतांओ को चुनाव कर उन्हे जीत दिलाते है ।
> 
> ...


मित्र अपनी सोच बताने के लिए आपको शुक्रिया , ये भी आपके निजी विचार है, एतने समय मैं आप भी कोई रच्नात्म्क कार्य कर सकते थे

----------


## kajal pandey

*वास्तव मे जातिवाद की बहस एक अंतहीन बहस है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,और मेरा मन्ना है की यह बहस बेकार है क्योकि हम यह तो कहते है की सामने वाला जातिवादी है लेकिन आपने दामन को नहीं देखते की हम क्या करते है*

----------


## The Master

> मित्र अपनी सोच बताने के लिए आपको शुक्रिया , ये भी आपके निजी विचार है, एतने समय मैं आप भी कोई रच्नात्म्क कार्य कर सकते थे



आपके इस जवाब का बहोत बहोत शुक्रिया !

:mango::banana::cherries::mango:

----------


## aawara

*प्रिय मित्रोँ समस्या कि जङ मे शिछा और जागरीति का अभाव है
जैसे जैसे शिछा का प्रसार बढ रहा है तैसे तैसे अँधविशवास और पाखँड का दायरा सिमट रहा है
और इन भाइ ने जिस ग्रँथ पे इलजाम लगाया सबसे ज्यादा उसी ग्रँथ ने पाखँड और कुरीतियो पर प्रहार किया है
पर भाइ साहब बस अपनी धुन मे लगे थे
पहले किसी चीज को ध्यान से पढेँ तब उँगली उठायेँ
*

----------


## mantu007

आप सही कहते हैं मास्टर जी ! यहाँ से जाना ही उचित है  अब .

----------


## kajal pandey

*एक गाव ठा उसमे सभी के पास झोपड़ी ठी सब बहुत खुस ठे ...........सभी दुखी हो गए क्योकि उस गाव मे एक महल बन गया .........कार्ल मार्क्स के ये विचार आज भी बिलकुल सही है जातिवाद का आसर  हम सभी पर है लेकिन समाज धनी और गरीब के बिच ही बंटा है इससे हमे स्वीकार करना ही होगा*

----------


## amar2007

मास्टर जी , दिया जी,
तभी तो में कहता हूँ कि सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म) को अपनाओ  और जो उसके विपरीत जो  हो उसे छोड़ो . स्वामी दयानंद ने बहुत पहले ये शुद्धता का मिसन सुरु किया था पर स्वार्थी लोगों ने उनके मिसन में हर संभव  बाधा पहुंचाई , और बाधा पैदा करने वालों में कोई दलित नहीं था !!! उन्हें १७ बार जहर दिया गया फिर भी वो वेदों का सही रूप प्रचारित करते रहे . अगर कोई वाकई में हिन्दू धर्म का सुभचिन्तक है तो उसे स्वामी जी द्वारा सुरु किये गए मिसन को आगे बढाने में सर संभव योगदान देना चाहिए लेकिन उसके लिए पहले स्वयं वेदों का अध्ययन करना होगा तब जाकर पत्रिका में लिखने वाले लोगों को उचित जवाब देना संभव होगा . अन्यथा हो हल्ला तो हमेंशा से होता आया है और होता रहेगा और इसका फायदा विदेशी  उठाने से चूकेंगे नहीं !!!!

----------


## kajal pandey

*नहीं यह कहना बिलकुल सही नहीं है की हमारे धर्म ग्रंठो मे पाखंड लिखा हुआ है ,,,,,,,,,दरअसल वे धर्म्गार्न्थ आज भी पवित्र है ,,,,,,,,,,,उनकी पवित्रता पर संका करने से पहले हमे आपने आपको पवित्र करना होगा ......किसी पर भी चाहे वह किसी जाती का हो ,,,,जातिवादी का इल्जाम लगाने से पहले हमे खुद को परख लेना चहिये की हम क्या करते है,,,,,,,,*

----------


## aawara

> *अरे भाई अमर जी को बोल लेने दो न उनकी सारी बाते गलत नहीं है.....................बस बोलने का तरीका सही नहीं है ,,,,,,,,यह सच है की जब मनु ने समाज को जाती के आधार पर बता ठा उसके बाद से उच्छ वर्ग के लोगो ने निचले जातियो का जम कर सोसन किया है,,,,,,,,,यह भी सच है की आज समाज मे केवल दो वर्ग है आमिर और गरीब   अगर उच्छ जाती के किसी सदस्य के पास धन बल नहीं है तो उसकी इस्थिति भी किसी दलित से कम नहीं है और यदि एक दलित के पास धन बल है तो समाज मे उसकी भी इज्जत है ...............फिर भी जातिवाद आज भी जिन्दा है और आगे भी रहेगा ,,,,आज भी सायद हम उस मानसिकता से आलग नहीं हो पाए है ,,,,मेरा आप सभी से यह प्रश्न है की आप बताये की वह कौन सा वर्ग है जो जातिवाद नहीं करता ?????????????//.*


*जी ऐसा कोइ वर्ग नही और ये कब समाप्त होगा ये भी नही कहा जा सकता
पर इसे कुछ हद तक काबू मे तो किया ही जा सकता है
नही तो कम से कम और ज्यादा फैलने से रोका जा सकता है 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *प्रिय मित्रोँ समस्या कि जङ मे शिछा और जागरीति का अभाव है
> जैसे जैसे शिछा का प्रसार बढ रहा है तैसे तैसे अँधविशवास और पाखँड का दायरा सिमट रहा है
> और इन भाइ ने जिस ग्रँथ पे इलजाम लगाया सबसे ज्यादा उसी ग्रँथ ने पाखँड और कुरीतियो पर प्रहार किया है
> पर भाइ साहब बस अपनी धुन मे लगे थे
> पहले किसी चीज को ध्यान से पढेँ तब उँगली उठायेँ
> *


आप किस ग्रन्थ कि बात कर रहे हैं मित्र ?

----------


## kajal pandey

*दोस्त आप को मालूम होगा की जिस हिन्दू हनी का हम दावा कटे है और हिन्दू विधि का ज्ञाता समझते है वेदों का गायनी समझते है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,दरअसल हमने कभी वेद पढ़ा ही नहीं ,,,,,,क्योकि वेद संस्कृत मे है और वो हमे आती नहीं ,,,,,,फिर भी हम वेद की बात करते है.........आर्यसमाज जिसका सदस्य hona आपके liye kaha ja रहा है ,,,,,,,,,mai usko भी सही नहीं manti ,,,,,,bura न maniyega usski विचार dhara भी दूसरो की आलोचना पर ही आधारित है............*

----------


## aawara

> आप किस ग्रन्थ कि बात कर रहे हैं मित्र ?


*मित्र रामचरितमानस कि
*

----------


## amar2007

> *नहीं यह कहना बिलकुल सही नहीं है की हमारे धर्म ग्रंठो मे पाखंड लिखा हुआ है ,,,,,,,,,दरअसल वे धर्म्गार्न्थ आज भी पवित्र है ,,,,,,,,,,,उनकी पवित्रता पर संका करने से पहले हमे आपने आपको पवित्र करना होगा ......किसी पर भी चाहे वह किसी जाती का हो ,,,,जातिवादी का इल्जाम लगाने से पहले हमे खुद को परख लेना चहिये की हम क्या करते है,,,,,,,,*


ये आपकी राय है . मेरी राय में वेदों के विपरीत जो भी विचार हिन्दू धर्म ग्रंथों में हैं वो मानी नहीं हैं . इसे इस तरह से देखें :
जैसे भारत कि न्याय व्यवस्था में सुप्रीम कोर्ट के  निर्णय के विपरीत किसी और कोर्ट का निर्णय मान्य नहीं होता है उसी तरह वेद भी हिन्दू धर्म में उच्चतम स्थान रखते हैं और उनके विपरीत कोई और ग्रन्थ मान्य नहीं है . और जहाँ तक जातिवाद कि बात है तो वो किसकी देन है , ये भी देखना चाहिए .

----------


## kajal pandey

> मास्टर जी , दिया जी,
> तभी तो में कहता हूँ कि सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म) को अपनाओ  और जो उसके विपरीत जो  हो उसे छोड़ो . स्वामी दयानंद ने बहुत पहले ये शुद्धता का मिसन सुरु किया था पर स्वार्थी लोगों ने उनके मिसन में हर संभव  बाधा पहुंचाई , और बाधा पैदा करने वालों में कोई दलित नहीं था !!! उन्हें १७ बार जहर दिया गया फिर भी वो वेदों का सही रूप प्रचारित करते रहे . अगर कोई वाकई में हिन्दू धर्म का सुभचिन्तक है तो उसे स्वामी जी द्वारा सुरु किये गए मिसन को आगे बढाने में सर संभव योगदान देना चाहिए लेकिन उसके लिए पहले स्वयं वेदों का अध्ययन करना होगा तब जाकर पत्रिका में लिखने वाले लोगों को उचित जवाब देना संभव होगा . अन्यथा हो हल्ला तो हमेंशा से होता आया है और होता रहेगा और इसका फायदा विदेशी  उठाने से चूकेंगे नहीं !!!!




*kis widwsi की बात कर रहे है आप ....जब डेरेट नाम के विद्वान जो अंग्रेज ठे उन्होने हमे हिन्दू विधि की बाते बताई तो हमे बहुत कुछ मालूम हुआ .......जी हा वो widesi ठे ,,,,,हमे wideysi नहीं desi wisesio से aadhik khatra है ........

*

----------


## aawara

> *दोस्त आप को मालूम होगा की जिस हिन्दू हनी का हम दावा कटे है और हिन्दू विधि का ज्ञाता समझते है वेदों का गायनी समझते है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,दरअसल हमने कभी वेद पढ़ा ही नहीं ,,,,,,क्योकि वेद संस्कृत मे है और वो हमे आती नहीं ,,,,,,फिर भी हम वेद की बात करते है.........आर्यसमाज जिसका सदस्य hona आपके liye kaha ja रहा है ,,,,,,,,,mai usko भी सही नहीं manti ,,,,,,bura न maniyega usski विचार dhara भी दूसरो की आलोचना पर ही आधारित है............*


*मै यही कह रहा था किसी ने वेद पढा नही कुछ ने पढा तो कुछ समझा नही और दुहाई सभी वेदो कि देते है
*

----------


## amar2007

> *दोस्त आप को मालूम होगा की जिस हिन्दू हनी का हम दावा कटे है और हिन्दू विधि का ज्ञाता समझते है वेदों का गायनी समझते है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,दरअसल हमने कभी वेद पढ़ा ही नहीं ,,,,,,क्योकि वेद संस्कृत मे है और वो हमे आती नहीं ,,,,,,फिर भी हम वेद की बात करते है.........आर्यसमाज जिसका सदस्य hona आपके liye kaha ja रहा है ,,,,,,,,,mai usko भी सही नहीं manti ,,,,,,bura न maniyega usski विचार dhara भी दूसरो की आलोचना पर ही आधारित है............*


ये किसने कहा कि वेदों को पढने के लिए आर्य समाजी होना जरूरी है ? संस्कृत नहीं आती न सही , हिंदी में उपलब्ध सबसे प्रमाणिक भाष्य तो पढ़ा ही जा सकता है . अगर आप किसी चीज़ को सही नहीं मानती तो उसमें गलत क्या है , ये भी बताना होगा . आर्य समाजी केवल उसी चीज़ कि आलोचना करते हैं जो उन्हें वेदों के विपरीत लगता है .

----------


## amar2007

> *kis widwsi की बात कर रहे है आप ....जब डेरेट नाम के विद्वान जो अंग्रेज ठे उन्होने हमे हिन्दू विधि की बाते बताई तो हमे बहुत कुछ मालूम हुआ .......जी हा वो widesi ठे ,,,,,हमे wideysi नहीं desi wisesio से aadhik khatra है ........
> 
> *


अफ़सोस इसी बात का है कि हमें हमारी ही विधि दुसरे बताते हैं !!! क्या हम इतने  गए गुजरे हो गए हैं , कि अपनी विधि खुद ढूंढ , जान और सहेज न सकें ?

----------


## kajal pandey

> अफ़सोस इसी बात का है कि हमें हमारी ही विधि दुसरे बताते हैं !!! क्या हम इतने  गए गुजरे हो गए हैं , कि अपनी विधि खुद ढूंढ , जान और सहेज न सकें ?


*जी हा यही काम तो आर्य समाज के लोगो को करना है ,,आप बात समझने की कोसिस क्यू नहीं करते ,,,,,,,,,,,भाई देखो जब आप किसी वर्ग को गली देंगे तो वो चुप नहीं रहेगा वो भी आपको गली देगा,,,,,,,,फिर नतीजा क्या होगा      कुछ नहीं ........मारपीट होगी बमंस्य बढेगा ........अच्छा हो की किसी वर्ग को गली देने के बजे हम इतना पढे की उस वर्ग से ज्यादा ज्ञान अर्जित करे ,,,,,,,फिर  यह रास्ता आपको सही मंजिल पर ले जायेगा ,*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आप बुरा न मन्ना ........आपने उन दिनों के बारे मे तो सुना होगा न जब एक वर्ग ऐसा ठा जो खेत मे गिरे हुए अनाज और गन्दी जगहों से अनाज लेकर आपना जीवन चलाता ठा ,,,,,,,,,,,,क्या आज उसमे बदलाव नहीं आया है//////////  जरुर आया है और यह बदलाव आपस मे गली देने से नहीं आया है बल्कि पढने लिखने से आया है.........तो यही काम क्यू न किया जाय    ;;;;किसी भी विचारधारा को पूरी तरह से....आप सही नहीं कह सकते..........सबमे बुरे है ,,,,,,,आप जिस विचार धरा की बात कर रहे है और बाकि भी ,,,,,,,,,,यह तरीका कोई नतीजा नहीं देगा ...................*

----------


## aawara

> अफ़सोस इसी बात का है कि हमें हमारी ही विधि दुसरे बताते हैं !!! क्या हम इतने  गए गुजरे हो गए हैं , कि अपनी विधि खुद ढूंढ , जान और सहेज न सकें ?


*भाइ देशी लोगो ने भी बताया है जितने भी सच्चे और शुद्ध सँत हुए है सभी ने बताया है पर विदेशियो से ही सिखना हो तो फिर क्या उपाय है
*

----------


## amar2007

> *जी हा यही काम तो आर्य समाज के लोगो को करना है ,,आप बात समझने की कोसिस क्यू नहीं करते ,,,,,,,,,,,भाई देखो जब आप किसी वर्ग को गली देंगे तो वो चुप नहीं रहेगा वो भी आपको गली देगा,,,,,,,,फिर नतीजा क्या होगा      कुछ नहीं ........मारपीट होगी बमंस्य बढेगा ........अच्छा हो की किसी वर्ग को गली देने के बजे हम इतना पढे की उस वर्ग से ज्यादा ज्ञान अर्जित करे ,,,,,,,फिर  यह रास्ता आपको सही मंजिल पर ले जायेगा ,*


यही बात आप अगर धर्मग्रंथों को मनमाने ढंग से लिखने और प्रचारित करने वालों  को समझाएं तो बेहतर होगा . केवल ज्ञान से ही समस्या का समाधान हो जाता तो बाबा साहब को अधिकारों के लिए   संघर्ष क्यों करना पड़ता ? आखिरकार उन्हें धर्म परिवर्तन करना पड़ा . इस धर्म परिवर्तन के लिए सही मायने में कौन जिम्मे दार है ? दलित या आम हिन्दू ?

----------


## kajal pandey

*अमर जी ,,,,,,,,दलित चिंतन को सही दिशा मे ले जाना आप जैसे लोगो का कर्तब्य है और आपकी सारी पोस्टिंग देखने के बाद मै यह दावे से कह सकती हु की आप मे वो छमता है*

----------


## kajal pandey

> यही बात आप अगर धर्मग्रंथों को मनमाने ढंग से लिखने और प्रचारित करने वालों  को समझाएं तो बेहतर होगा . केवल ज्ञान से ही समस्या का समाधान हो जाता तो बाबा साहब को अधिकारों के लिए   संघर्ष क्यों करना पड़ता ? आखिरकार उन्हें धर्म परिवर्तन करना पड़ा . इस धर्म परिवर्तन के लिए सही मायने में कौन जिम्मे दार है ? दलित या आम हिन्दू ?


*न तो दलित और न ही कोई और .........उस समय की परिस्थितिया जिम्मेदार है अमर जी ...*.

----------


## kajal pandey

*यद् कीजिये दलित वर्ग चारपाई पर नहीं बैठ सकता ठा ,,,,,क्या वह परिस्थितिया आज बदली नहीं है चाहे थोड़ी ही क्यू न बदली हो .*

----------


## aawara

> यही बात आप अगर धर्मग्रंथों को मनमाने ढंग से लिखने और प्रचारित करने वालों  को समझाएं तो बेहतर होगा . केवल ज्ञान से ही समस्या का समाधान हो जाता तो बाबा साहब को अधिकारों के लिए   संघर्ष क्यों करना पड़ता ? आखिरकार उन्हें धर्म परिवर्तन करना पड़ा . इस धर्म परिवर्तन के लिए सही मायने में कौन जिम्मे दार है ? दलित या आम हिन्दू ?


*भाइ और भी चीजे है जिनका ये सम्मिलित प्रभाव है
*

----------


## amar2007

> *आप बुरा न मन्ना ........आपने उन दिनों के बारे मे तो सुना होगा न जब एक वर्ग ऐसा ठा जो खेत मे गिरे हुए अनाज और गन्दी जगहों से अनाज लेकर आपना जीवन चलाता ठा ,,,,,,,,,,,,क्या आज उसमे बदलाव नहीं आया है//////////  जरुर आया है और यह बदलाव आपस मे गली देने से नहीं आया है बल्कि पढने लिखने से आया है.........तो यही काम क्यू न किया जाय    ;;;;किसी भी विचारधारा को पूरी तरह से....आप सही नहीं कह सकते..........सबमे बुरे है ,,,,,,,आप जिस विचार धरा की बात कर रहे है और बाकि भी ,,,,,,,,,,यह तरीका कोई नतीजा नहीं देगा ...................*


अगर उनमें बदलाव आया है तो वो किसी कि खैरात नहीं बल्कि उनके द्वारा किया जाने वाला संघर्ष है सोसड करने वालों और उसको आधार देने वाले धर्मग्रंथों के प्रति . देश कि ८० % जनता के लिए सिक्षा का मार्ग खोलने वाले ज्योतिबा फुले और उनकी पत्नी कि जीवनी पढ़ी है कभी ? आज आप सिच्छित हैं , ये उन्हीं दम्पति के द्वारा किये गए तत्कालीन हिन्दू व्यवस्था और धर्मग्रंथों के प्रति  विद्रोह  और संघर्ष का परिणाम है.

----------


## kajal pandey

*आमार जी दलित आपना प्यारा सा नाम नहीं रख सकता ठा ,,,,,,,,अच्छा नाम रखने पर उसे बुला कर पीटा जाता ठा और कहा जाता ठा की जाओ घुराऊ कतवारू नाम रखले आपने बच्चे का ..........मै माफ़ी के साथ कहना छाती हु की उन् परिस्थितियो मे बहुत सुधर हुआ है ,,,,,और यह सुधर आर्य समाज की दें नहीं मानती ,,,,,,,,,,,,यह अंतर दलितों और पिछाड़ी जातियो के सिच्छा की दिशा मे बढ़ते रुझान ने पैदा किया है .....*

----------


## aawara

*ये खैरात भी नही और पुरी तरह से सँघर्ष के कारण भी नही
*

----------


## amar2007

> *न तो दलित और न ही कोई और .........उस समय की परिस्थितिया जिम्मेदार है अमर जी ...*.


उस परिस्थितियों का निर्माण भी धर्म ग्रंथों को मनमाने ढंग से लिखने वालों ने किया था . वो अपने आप नहीं बन गयी थीं . अब इस्वर को दोस देने का कष्ट न करें क्योंकि वेदों के अनुसार इस्वर निष्क्रिय है और हमारे दैनिक जीवन में हस्तछेप  नहीं करता है. मानव समाज , सामाजिक स्थितियों के लिए स्वयम जिम्मेदार है .

----------


## amar2007

> *ये खैरात भी नही और पुरी तरह से सँघर्ष के कारण भी नही
> *


सही कहते हो मित्र दलितों के संघर्ष और और दूसरों कि मजबूरी के कारन है .

----------


## aawara

*मूलतः बदलाव शिछा और जागरीति से ही आएगी दुसरा कोइ विकल्प नही
देश बदला है समाज बदल रहा है लोगो कि सोच बदल रही है अब तो बहुत हद तक ये साफ साफ दिखने लगा है
*

----------


## kajal pandey

> अगर उनमें बदलाव आया है तो वो किसी कि खैरात नहीं बल्कि उनके द्वारा किया जाने वाला संघर्ष है सोसड करने वालों और उसको आधार देने वाले धर्मग्रंथों के प्रति . देश कि ८० % जनता के लिए सिक्षा का मार्ग खोलने वाले ज्योतिबा फुले और उनकी पत्नी कि जीवनी पढ़ी है कभी ? आज आप सिच्छित हैं , ये उन्हीं दम्पति के द्वारा किये गए तत्कालीन हिन्दू व्यवस्था और धर्मग्रंथों के प्रति  विद्रोह  और संघर्ष का परिणाम है.


*नहीं अमर जी मै ऐसा नहीं मानती ..........हिन्दू धर्म मे कोई बुराई नहीं है,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,दलित चिंतन का जो सबसे कमजोर पछ है वह यह है की वो बार बार धर्म को गली देता है,,,,,,,,,,और ऐसा करने से ही विकास की गति धीमी हो रही है ,,,,,,,,,,भारत मे महिला उत्थान के आग्र्दुतो ने भी यही किया ,,,,अपनी हर बात पुरुषो को गली डे कर सुरु किया नतीजा क्या हुआ सब कागज मे ही रह जाता है ,,,,,,,,,,आप आपनी विचार धरा किसी पर ठोप नहीं सकते*

----------


## aawara

> सही कहते हो मित्र दलितों के संघर्ष और और दूसरों कि मजबूरी के कारन है .


नही मित्र बदलती सोच को मजबुरी नही कहा जाता

----------


## kajal pandey

दलित चिंतको को करना यह है की आप आपने मिशन की ओरे और केवल मिशन की ओरे ध्यान डे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,आपका मिशन किसी की बुराई मात्र नहीं है बल्कि आपना uthhan है

----------


## amar2007

> *आमार जी दलित आपना प्यारा सा नाम नहीं रख सकता ठा ,,,,,,,,अच्छा नाम रखने पर उसे बुला कर पीटा जाता ठा और कहा जाता ठा की जाओ घुराऊ कतवारू नाम रखले आपने बच्चे का ..........मै माफ़ी के साथ कहना छाती हु की उन् परिस्थितियो मे बहुत सुधर हुआ है ,,,,,और यह सुधर आर्य समाज की दें नहीं मानती ,,,,,,,,,,,,यह अंतर दलितों और पिछाड़ी जातियो के सिच्छा की दिशा मे बढ़ते रुझान ने पैदा किया है .....*


दिया जी ये कैसा मजाक है ? आप सिक्छा को तो मानती हैं पर दलितों कि सिक्छा कि वकालत करने वाले आर्य समाज  और स्वामी जी के योगदान को नहीं मानती हैं !!!!आपको मालूम  है एक बार  ज्योतिबा फुले और रानाडे साहब ने दयानंद जी को जनता को सूद्र सिक्छा के प्रति जागृत करने के लिए बुलाया था और जब स्वामी जी भासन देकर लौट रहे थे तो विरोधियों ने उनके ऊपर कीचड़ और मैला फेंका था !!!

----------


## amar2007

> *नहीं अमर जी मै ऐसा नहीं मानती ..........हिन्दू धर्म मे कोई बुराई नहीं है,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,दलित चिंतन का जो सबसे कमजोर पछ है वह यह है की वो बार बार धर्म को गली देता है,,,,,,,,,,और ऐसा करने से ही विकास की गति धीमी हो रही है ,,,,,,,,,,भारत मे महिला उत्थान के आग्र्दुतो ने भी यही किया ,,,,अपनी हर बात पुरुषो को गली डे कर सुरु किया नतीजा क्या हुआ सब कागज मे ही रह जाता है ,,,,,,,,,,आप आपनी विचार धरा किसी पर ठोप नहीं सकते*


कोई किसी को गाली बेवजह नहीं देता है . मैंने अभी तक आपको गाली क्यों नहीं दी ? आप मुझे गाली दीजिये और देखिये मै कैसे उससे बेहतर देता हूँ !!! बाकी आप समझदार हैं .

----------


## amar2007

> दलित चिंतको को करना यह है की आप आपने मिशन की ओरे और केवल मिशन की ओरे ध्यान डे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,आपका मिशन किसी की बुराई मात्र नहीं है बल्कि आपना uthhan है


मिसन के रास्ते में पड़ने वाले अवरोधों  को भी हटाना पड़ता है .  फिर वो अवरोध कैसे भी क्यों न हों !!

----------


## kajal pandey

> दिया जी ये कैसा मजाक है ? आप सिक्छा को तो मानती हैं पर दलितों कि सिक्छा कि वकालत करने वाले आर्य समाज  और स्वामी जी के योगदान को नहीं मानती हैं !!!!आपको मालूम  है एक बार  ज्योतिबा फुले और रानाडे साहब ने दयानंद जी को जनता को सूद्र सिक्छा के प्रति जागृत करने के लिए बुलाया था और जब स्वामी जी भासन देकर लौट रहे थे तो विरोधियों ने उनके ऊपर कीचड़ और मैला फेंका था !!!


*अमर जी मै मजाक नहीं कर रही हु....... मेरी सोच कुछ अलग सी है ......मैने उन दिनों को खुद और किताबो मे भी देखा है ,,,,,,आज भी वो सब होता है हमारे पिचादेय इलाको मे ..........आप जिन लोगो का नाम गिना रहे है उन्हे औरो की तरह मै भी महापुरुस मानती हु,,,,,,,,,,और एक बात और बता दू आपको,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,अगर कोई इन् महापुरुसो को ऐसा नहीं मानता तो वह आपनी गिरावट करता है न की उनकी *

----------


## aawara

*भाइ इन परिस्थतियोँ से हर महापुरुष को गुजरना पङा है पर आप इसके बदले हर किसी पर दोष लगा दे ये भी तो जायज नही
*

----------


## kajal pandey

> कोई किसी को गाली बेवजह नहीं देता है . मैंने अभी तक आपको गाली क्यों नहीं दी ? आप मुझे गाली दीजिये और देखिये मै कैसे उससे बेहतर देता हूँ !!! बाकी आप समझदार हैं .


*अमर जी मै आपको ही नहीं किसी को गली नहीं दूंगी ,,,,,,,,,,,हा आप चे तो अवस्य डे सकते है ,,,,,,,,,,पर एक बात यद् रखियेगा अमर जी ..........यही अंतर है .......जिसे मै बार बार आपको बता रही हु*

----------


## amar2007

> *भाइ इन परिस्थतियोँ से हर महापुरुष को गुजरना पङा है पर आप इसके बदले हर किसी पर दोष लगा दे ये भी तो जायज नही
> *


हम सभी को दोष कहाँ दे रहे हैं मित्र !!! हमने केवल स्वार्थी और धूर्तों को दोषी कहा है . बहुत से लोग ऐसे थे जिन्होंने अज्ञानवश धर्मविरोधी कार्य किये पर वो सुधर गए हैं और अब उन्हें कोई दोषी नहीं कहता है . पर कुछ लोग अभी अभी वैसे ही हैं जैसे :
आर एस एस के पूर्व प्रमुख के. एस. सुदर्शन  जिसे  ब्रह्मण के अलावा किसी और के हाँथ का बना खाना गंवारा न था .

----------


## kamesh

> मिसन के रास्ते में पड़ने वाले अवरोधों  को भी हटाना पड़ता है .  फिर वो अवरोध कैसे भी क्यों न हों !!


*क्या आप का मिसन सवर्ण   विरुद्ध दलित नहीं हो रहा है?

जरा सोचें अमर जी अगर कोटा फिक्स कर के ही सभी जगह सवर्णों का रास्ता रोकना ही आप सभी का उदेश्य है तो,फिर तो देश का भगवान ही मालिक है क्यों की मेने कई उचें पोस्ट पर आसीन अधिकारी,डाक्टरों,औ  र एनी छेत्र में कार्यरत लोगो को पास से जाना और समझा है की उन की कार्य करने की गुडाव्ता कितनी है और अन्य की कितनी

छमा चाहूँगा 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी मै आपको ही नहीं किसी को गली नहीं दूंगी ,,,,,,,,,,,हा आप चे तो अवस्य डे सकते है ,,,,,,,,,,पर एक बात यद् रखियेगा अमर जी ..........यही अंतर है .......जिसे मै बार बार आपको बता रही हु*


अगर आप नहीं देंगी तो मै भी नहीं दूंगा .

----------


## kajal pandey

> मिसन के रास्ते में पड़ने वाले अवरोधों  को भी हटाना पड़ता है .  फिर वो अवरोध कैसे भी क्यों न हों !!


*बेसक  दोस्त ...............लेकिन यह काम गली देने से नहीं होगा दोस्त ,,,,,,,हमे आपने मिशन मात्र की ओरे देखना होगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,और दलित चिंतन का मिशन स्वय को ऊपर उत्थाने का होना चहिये न की .............आप यह समझने की कोइसिश करे की आलोचना का हथियार मात्र से आप यह लड़ाई को सही मंजिल नहीं डे सकते*

----------


## aawara

> मिसन के रास्ते में पड़ने वाले अवरोधों  को भी हटाना पड़ता है .  फिर वो अवरोध कैसे भी क्यों न हों !!


*दोस्त अगर मँजिल और रास्ते दोनोँ शुद्द होगे तो कारवाँ अपने आप बनता चला जाएगा
*

----------


## amar2007

> *क्या आप का मिसन सवर्ण   विरुद्ध दलित नहीं हो रहा है?
> 
> जरा सोचें अमर जी अगर कोटा फिक्स कर के ही सभी जगह सवर्णों का रास्ता रोकना ही आप सभी का उदेश्य है तो,फिर तो देश का भगवान ही मालिक है क्यों की मेने कई उचें पोस्ट पर आसीन अधिकारी,डाक्टरों,औ  र एनी छेत्र में कार्यरत लोगो को पास से जाना और समझा है की उन की कार्य करने की गुडाव्ता कितनी है और अन्य की कितनी
> 
> छमा चाहूँगा 
> *


कामेश जी ये सूत्र कोटा से सम्बंधित नहीं है . अगर आप चाहे तो एक नया सूत्र आरम्भ कर सकते हैं कोटे पर चर्चा के लिए .

----------


## kajal pandey

> *क्या आप का मिसन सवर्ण   विरुद्ध दलित नहीं हो रहा है?
> 
> जरा सोचें अमर जी अगर कोटा फिक्स कर के ही सभी जगह सवर्णों का रास्ता रोकना ही आप सभी का उदेश्य है तो,फिर तो देश का भगवान ही मालिक है क्यों की मेने कई उचें पोस्ट पर आसीन अधिकारी,डाक्टरों,औ  र एनी छेत्र में कार्यरत लोगो को पास से जाना और समझा है की उन की कार्य करने की गुडाव्ता कितनी है और अन्य की कितनी
> 
> छमा चाहूँगा 
> *


 *कामेश जी कोटा की बात हमारा संविधान कहता है दलित नहीं ..........क्या आप आपने सविधान को नहीं मानते 
*

----------


## amar2007

> *बेसक  दोस्त ...............लेकिन यह काम गली देने से नहीं होगा दोस्त ,,,,,,,हमे आपने मिशन मात्र की ओरे देखना होगा ,,,,,,,,,,,,और दलित चिंतन का मिशन स्वय को ऊपर उत्थाने का होना चहिये न की .............आप यह समझने की कोइसिश करे की आलोचना का हथियार मात्र से आप यह लड़ाई को सही मंजिल नहीं डे सकते*


अगर आप गलत चीज़ों  कि आलोचना नहीं करेंगी तो मिसन के लोग भ्रमित होकर गलत रास्ते  पर भी जा सकते हैं .

----------


## kajal pandey

> *क्या आप का मिसन सवर्ण   विरुद्ध दलित नहीं हो रहा है?
> 
> जरा सोचें अमर जी अगर कोटा फिक्स कर के ही सभी जगह सवर्णों का रास्ता रोकना ही आप सभी का उदेश्य है तो,फिर तो देश का भगवान ही मालिक है क्यों की मेने कई उचें पोस्ट पर आसीन अधिकारी,डाक्टरों,औ  र एनी छेत्र में कार्यरत लोगो को पास से जाना और समझा है की उन की कार्य करने की गुडाव्ता कितनी है और अन्य की कितनी
> 
> छमा चाहूँगा 
> *


*कार्य की गुणवत्ता जाती से तय नहीं होती कामेश जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,आप यह न भूले की पिचादेय लोगो को सिच्छा का आधिकार तब मिला है जब बाकि लोग phd कर चुके ठे*

----------


## kajal pandey

> अगर आप गलत चीज़ों  कि आलोचना नहीं करेंगी तो मिसन के लोग भ्रमित होकर गलत रास्ते  पर भी जा सकते हैं .


जी हा मै सहमत हु आपकी बात से ,,,,,,,,लेकिन मेरा कहना ये है की आलोचना मात्र ही दलित चिंतन का उद्देश्य नहीं होना चहिये,,,,,,,,,,आलोचना को आप हथिया बानवे न की अपना उद्देश्य .....तभी यह जंग जीती जा सकती है नहीं तो ,,,,,,,,,,नहीं

----------


## kamesh

> कामेश जी ये सूत्र कोटा से सम्बंधित नहीं है . अगर आप चाहे तो एक नया सूत्र आरम्भ कर सकते हैं कोटे पर चर्चा के लिए .





> *कामेश जी कोटा की बात हमारा संविधान कहता है दलित नहीं ..........क्या आप आपने सविधान को नहीं मानते 
> *





> *कार्य की गुणवत्ता जाती से तय नहीं होती कामेश जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,आप यह न भूले की पिचादेय लोगो को सिच्छा का आधिकार तब मिला है जब बाकि लोग phd कर चुके ठे*


*मुझे व्यर्थ   के विवादों में पड़ना पसंद नहीं

आप लोगो का सूत्र में परिचर्चा   करते और कुछ दिल को चुभने वाली बातें देख के सूत्र पे अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज कर दी

मुझे विवादित सूत्र बनाने का कोई शोक नहीं है अमर जी ,रही बात कोटा की तो में खुद भुक्त भोगी हूँ 

मेरी रेंक अच्छी होने के बाद भी मेरी पोस्टिंग की जगह किसी और को दे दी गयी क्यों की वो ..... से सम्बंधित थे 

और दिया जी सविधान में मेरा पूरा भरोषा है मगर वोट   की राजनीती के लिए जो आरक्षण   फिक्स किये जा रहे है उस से सहमत नहीं हूँ 
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*कामेश जी एक ही माँ  के दो संतान होती है ,,,एक पढ़ने मे अच्छा और एक ख़राब ,,,,,,,,,तो क्या वह माँ अपने उस बच्चे को प्रोत्साहन देने के बजाय उससे यह कहती है की तुम्हारे पास बुध्ही नहीं है .........अगर जाति से गुणवत्ता तय होती तो इस भारत विवधता का देश नहीं कहा जाता*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *मुझे व्यर्थ   के विवादों में पड़ना पसंद नहीं
> 
> आप लोगो का सूत्र में परिचर्चा   करते और कुछ दिल को चुभने वाली बातें देख के सूत्र पे अपनी उपस्थिति दर्ज कर दी
> 
> मुझे विवादित सूत्र बनाने का कोई शोक नहीं है अमर जी ,रही बात कोटा की तो में खुद भुक्त भोगी हूँ 
> 
> मेरी रेंक अच्छी होने के बाद भी मेरी पोस्टिंग की जगह किसी और को दे दी गयी क्यों की वो ..... से सम्बंधित थे 
> 
> और दिया जी सविधान में मेरा पूरा भरोषा है मगर वोट   की राजनीती के लिए जो आरक्षण   फिक्स किये जा रहे है उस से सहमत नहीं हूँ 
> *


*कामेश जी वोते के लिए आराचन की राजनीती भले ही हो ,,,,,,,लेकिन इसका पवित्र उद्देश्य है ,,,,,,,,,सभी को सामान समझना ,,,,,,,,,मुझे अफ़सोस है की अछि रंक के बाद भी आपको नौकरी नहीं मिली ...........आराचन केवल ५०% का है ,,,,,,,,,,,बाकि ५०% हमारा है ,,,,,,,हिस्सा आधा आधा बंटा है ,,,,,,,,आधा उनका आधा हमारा ,,,,,,,,,फिर लड़ाई किस बात की भाई*

----------


## kamesh

> *कामेश जी एक ही माँ  के दो संतान होती है ,,,एक पढ़ने मे अच्छा और एक ख़राब ,,,,,,,,,तो क्या वह माँ अपने उस बच्चे को प्रोत्साहन देने के बजाय उससे यह कहती है की तुम्हारे पास बुध्ही नहीं है .........अगर जाति से गुणवत्ता तय होती तो इस भारत विवधता का देश नहीं कहा जाता*


*तो फिर  आरक्षण    क्यों?

जो जेसा गुनी है उसे वेसा ही कार्य सोपा जाये न

ना की एक कार चलने वाले को पायलट का लायसेंस दे दिया जाये

*

----------


## kamesh

> *कामेश जी वोते के लिए आराचन की राजनीती भले ही हो ,,,,,,,लेकिन इसका पवित्र उद्देश्य है ,,,,,,,,,सभी को सामान समझना ,,,,,,,,,मुझे अफ़सोस है की अछि रंक के बाद भी आपको नौकरी नहीं मिली ...........आराचन केवल ५०% का है ,,,,,,,,,,,बाकि ५०% हमारा है ,,,,,,,हिस्सा आधा आधा बंटा है ,,,,,,,,आधा उनका आधा हमारा ,,,,,,,,,फिर लड़ाई किस बात की भाई*


*जनसँख्या और शिक्षा   का प्रतिशत देखें आप 
*

----------


## kajal pandey

*हमे आधे हिस्से मे ही रहना है आधा हिस्सा उन् भईयो का है जो बहुत दिनों से आपने आधिकारो से वंचित है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,हमे आधे मे ही खुद को उस लायक बनाना होगा जिससे हम सफल हो सके,,,,,,,,,,,,,हमे  पिछडो   को गाली नहीं देनी ............न ही उनका आपमान करना है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,आधा हिस्सा उनका है और आधा हमारा .........जब तक हम इस बात को नहीं समझेंगे तब तक यह आनावास्यक विवाद ख़त्म नहीं होगा ....*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *जनसँख्या और शिक्षा   का प्रतिशत देखें आप 
> *


*अच्छा बात बताया आपने ...कामेश जी जो बात आप मुझे कह रहे है आप खुद देख कर फिर बात करे ,,,,,,,,,,,,,पिछाड़ी जातियो का प्रतिशत हम लोगो से ज्यादा है ........*

----------


## kamesh

> *हमे आधे हिस्से मे ही रहना है आधा हिस्सा उन् भईयो का है जो बहुत दिनों से आपने आधिकारो से वंचित है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,हमे आधे मे ही खुद को उस लायक बनाना होगा जिससे हम सफल हो सके,,,,,,,,,,,,,हमे  पिछडो   को गाली नहीं देनी ............न ही उनका आपमान करना है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,आधा हिस्सा उनका है और आधा हमारा .........जब तक हम इस बात को नहीं समझेंगे तब तक यह आनावास्यक विवाद ख़त्म नहीं होगा ....*


*कोई गली नहीं देता है

आज हम सब ही आगे बढ़ के उन्हें गले लगते हैं

मगर उन के दुष्प्रचार भी आप देखें

सदभावना केसे बनेगी सोचनीय विषय है 

( आखरी पोस्ट )
*

----------


## aawara

> हम सभी को दोष कहाँ दे रहे हैं मित्र !!! हमने केवल स्वार्थी और धूर्तों को दोषी कहा है . बहुत से लोग ऐसे थे जिन्होंने अज्ञानवश धर्मविरोधी कार्य किये पर वो सुधर गए हैं और अब उन्हें कोई दोषी नहीं कहता है . पर कुछ लोग अभी अभी वैसे ही हैं जैसे :
> आर एस एस के पूर्व प्रमुख के. एस. सुदर्शन  जिसे  ब्रह्मण के अलावा किसी और के हाँथ का बना खाना गंवारा न था .



भाइ अब ये उनकी अपनी सोच है तो मै इतना ही कहूँगा कि अगर आज ब्राहमण ऐसा बोलेगा और कल दलित एसा कहे कि ब्राहमण के हाथ का नही खाउँगा तो कुछ भी सार्थक बदलाव नही होगा
वेदो मे तो लिखा है"सँघछद्वम सँघबद्दम"  मतलब कि साथ साथ चलना है साथ साथ बढना है

वैसे मेरा विरोध उस चौपाई के गलत अर्थ निकालने से था और कुछ नहीँ

----------


## kajal pandey

> *तो फिर  आरक्षण    क्यों?
> 
> जो जेसा गुनी है उसे वेसा ही कार्य सोपा जाये न
> 
> ना की एक कार चलने वाले को पायलट का लायसेंस दे दिया जाये
> 
> *



*कामेश जी आपको इस बात का bhram  क्यू है की हम लोग ही paylat है और बाकि लोग कर के drivar .........अगर हम paylat hotey तो आपनी jagah आधे मे क्यू नहीं bana letey...........फिर हमे aarachhan की byasthha को गाली नहीं देनी padati    .
*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *कोई गली नहीं देता है
> 
> आज हम सब ही आगे बढ़ के उन्हें गले लगते हैं
> 
> मगर उन के दुष्प्रचार भी आप देखें
> 
> सदभावना केसे बनेगी सोचनीय विषय है 
> 
> ( आखरी पोस्ट )
> *


*जी अगर जो भी ऐसा करता है वे लोग आज्ञानी है .....और कमजोर ही गाली देता है दुष्प्रचार करता है ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;लेकिन हम तो पढे लिखे है हम भी ऐसा क्यू करते है ,,,कभी सोचा है आपने*

----------


## kajal pandey

*जानते हो कामेश हमारा दोष क्या है ,,,,,,,,,,,हम  आपनी widwata को आपने जाति से जोड़कर देखते है ,,,,,,,,जबकि बहुत पहले डार्विन नमक वैज्ञानिक ने यह साबित कर दिया ठा की पहलवान का बछा पहलवान नहीं होता*

----------


## kajal pandey

*अगर हम यह सोचते है की ऊँचे कुल मे जन्म लेते ही हम विद्वान हो गए तो फिर आईसी सोच रखने वाला पढ़ेगा नहीं,,,,,,,और जब आधे हिस्से मे उसको नहीं चुना जायेगा तो फिर आराछां को बुरा bhala कहेगा ..............एक छोटा सा सवाल जब किसी का चयन नहीं होता तो क्या ऐसा भी होता है की उस ५०% मे आपने वर्ग के किसी ब्यक्ति का चयन नहीं हो/////////   ऐसा नहीं है न ,,,,,,,,,,फिर हम यह क्यू नहीं सोचते की आराचन दोसी ठा या हम खुद*

----------


## kajal pandey

दोस्तों मेरा आप सभी से निवेदन है की इस तरह के आरोप प्र्तायारोप से बात और भी बिगदेय्गी ,,,,,,,,,,,,भला बुरा बोलकर न तो दलित का भला होगा और न किसी और का .............सवस्थ मन से विचार हो और समाधान ,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## kajal pandey

*लगता  है की कल  मेरी  मेहनत रंग लायी दो दिन से यह  सूत्र काफी गरमा गरम बहस  की ओरे ठा ,,,,,,,,,,कुछ विराम मिला है*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

भाई लोंगों सूत्र बड़ा ही धमाकेदार बन पड़ा है कल शुरू किया था आज पूरा पढ़ पाया हूँ 
चंद्रशेखर जी ने बहुत ही सही बात सामने लाई थी ये बात काफी पुराणी हो गयी है जब इस पत्रिका में इस प्रकार का दुष्प्रचार करने की कोसिस हुई थी तब तमान विद्वानों और सामाजिक कार्य कर्ताओं के विरोध के कारण इसको उत्तर प्रदेश की सरकार ने बैन कर दिया था आज इसकी प्रति रखना बेंचना और प्रचार करना कानूनी रूप से सही नहीं है और इस पर प्रतिबन्ध है.

हमारा धर्म  क्या इतना कमजोर है जो इन जैसे लोगों की गंदे दुष्प्रचार से  बिखर जायेगा ये किसी की सोंच है उस सोंच को आप मानो या न मानो ये आपकी मर्जी जिस प्रकार अमर जी ने राम चरित मानस को कपोल कल्पित या ऐसा ही कुछ कहा है ये उनकी मर्जी है वे चाहें इसे जो भी कहें इससे हमारे विचारों पर अगर फरक पड़ता है तो कमी हमारे अन्दर है हमारे अंदर फिर कहीं ना कहीं डर है जिससे हम डर रहे हैं.  हमारा धर्म और विचार दोनों ही मजबूत हैं तभी हम सदियों से धर्म की राह पर चलते चले आ रहे हैं. 

चंद्रशेखर जी आपने शुरुआत में ही अशोक स्तम्भ या लाट को इस पत्रिका में उप्ल्योग किये जाने का विरोध किया है तो मुझे नहीं लगता की इसमें किसी प्रकार का अपमान होता है क्योंकी अशोक की लाट के नीचे नाम लिखने में गलत क्या है आपने पूरे सूत्र में अपने तरफ से कोई भी तर्क नहीं रखा है केवल मन वकील साहब द्वारा दिए गए संविधान के अंश के आधार पर उसकी पुस्ती की है वकील साहब ने जो अंश दिया है आपने उसे पढ़ा है या नहीं मुझे नहीं लगता पढ़ा है उसमें कहीं भी अशोक स्तम्भ का उल्लेख नहीं है केवल आर बी आई द्वारा जो कहा गया है उस अंस को लाल करके दिखाया गया है जबकी आपने संबिधान की बात की थी वकील साहब वकील हैं क़ानून के अच्छे ज्ञाता होंगे मगर ये जरूरी नहीं है की सब चीज का रट्टा लगा रख्खे हों.  इसलिए मैं अमर जी से इस मुद्दे पर सहमत हूँ  की संबिधान में कहीं भी अशोक  स्तम्भ को रास्ट्रीय चिन्ह नहीं कहा गया है

मंतु जी की सभी पोस्ट केवल अमर जी को बुरा भला कहने के लिए हैं इन्होने पता नहीं किस आधार पर बिना सोंचे समझे पोस्ट किया है इनको अगर कुछ बुरा लगा है तो उसके पच्छ में अपनी बातें लिखना चाहिए 

दिया जी बहुत देर तक खामोश रहकर केवल देखती रहीं और उन्होंने अपने तर्क रखने शुरू किये जो आरछ्ण को लेकर हैं बहुत अच्छी सोंच है कामेश जी से मैं अपनी निजी राय में कहना चाहता हूँ भाई आप जनसंख्या के आधार पर अगर आरक्षण की बात करेंगे तो बहुत घाटा होगा क्योंकी दलितों और पिछड़ों की संख्या ८० प्रतिशत के आस पास है तब तो २० प्रतिशत ही मिलेगा.
और आरक्षण की बात आप करते हैं ब्रह्मण का बेटा ब्रह्मण  ही होगा और पुजारी ब्रह्मण ही होगा ये आरक्षण नहीं है क्या अगर आरक्षण नहीं चाहिए तो कोई बात नहीं आरक्षण बदल लीजिये मैला ढोइए बूट पालिश कीजिये और ले लीजिये अपना आरक्षण नहीं चाहिए ऐसा आरक्षण आरक्षण किसी की खैरात में नहीं मिला है भारत के संबिधान द्वारा दिया गया है और शायद हम और आप से ज्यादा विद्वान् लोगों ने इसे लिखा है अगर हम  संविधान में दिए गए किसी अंश को नहीं मानते या उसमे आस्था नहीं रखते तो  हम हिन्दुस्तानी नहीं हैं[

किसी मित्र ने कहा है की भारतीय सेना और स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में इन कायरों का योगदान शून्य है इस पर मैं कहना चाहता हूँ  की शून्य  न  है ना शून्य था   

जहाँ तक वेदों के अपमान की बात है तो मैं हिन्दू धर्म ग्रंथों और सभी धर्मों के ग्रंथो के अपमान को गलत मानता हूँ और इसकी निंदा करता हूँ .  [/SIZE]

*ये मेरे निजी विचार हैं किसी का सहमत होना जरूरी नहीं है ना ही तर्क के लिए लिखा गया है केवल पूरे सूत्र को पढ़ने के बाद अपनी राय लिखी गयी है*

----------


## kajal pandey

*राम gautam जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ,,,,,,,,,,,आपने iss सूत्र का सारांश बखूबी  लिखा है ............इतनी सुंदर wardan के लिए रेपो तो aapka adhikar है ,,,,,,,,,, mai खुद aarachan वर्ग से नहीं हु लेकिन जब कोई मेरे वर्ग का सदस्य आराचन मात्र को बुरा कहता है तो मुझे दुःख होता है ........५०% आराचन हम लोगो का है फिर भी हमे इतना आसंतोश क्यू है ,,,,,,हम उतने मे जब आपनी जगह नहीं बना पते तो फिर अनुच्छेद १४....१५.......और १६ की बुराई पर उतर जाते है,,,,,,,,,,बेहतर हो की हम आपने गिरेबान मे झाके*

----------


## kajal pandey

*जी हो सकता है की यह आपका निजी विचार हो जैसा की आपने खुद लिखा है पर मै मानती हु की............... यह उत्तम विचार हम सभी का होना छाहिये ..............हम आपने भाइयो को दुखी देख खुस नहीं हो सकते*

----------


## kajal pandey

है कामेश जी से मैं अपनी निजी राय में कहना चाहता हूँ भाई आप जनसंख्या के आधार पर अगर आरक्षण की बात करेंगे तो बहुत घाटा होगा क्योंकी दलितों और पिछड़ों की संख्या ८० प्रतिशत के आस पास है तब तो २० प्रतिशत ही मिलेगा.
और आरक्षण की बात आप करते हैं ब्रह्मण का बेटा ब्रह्मण  ही होगा और पुजारी ब्रह्मण ही होगा ये आरक्षण नहीं है क्या अगर आरक्षण नहीं चाहिए तो कोई बात नहीं आरक्षण बदल लीजिये मैला ढोइए बूट पालिश कीजिये और ले लीजिये अपना आरक्षण नहीं चाहिए ऐसा आरक्षण आरक्षण किसी की खैरात में नहीं मिला है भारत के संबिधान द्वारा दिया गया है और शायद हम और आप से ज्यादा विद्वान् लोगों ने इसे लिखा है अगर हम  संविधान में दिए गए किसी अंश को नहीं मानते या उसमे आस्था नहीं रखते तो  हम हिन्दुस्तानी नहीं हैं[

किसी मित्र ने कहा है की भारतीय सेना और स्वतंत्रता संग्राम में इन कायरों का योगदान शून्य है इस पर मैं कहना चाहता हूँ  की शून्य  न  है ना शून्य था   [/SIZE]

जहाँ तक वेदों के अपमान की बात है तो मैं हिन्दू धर्म ग्रंथों और सभी धर्मों के ग्रंथो के अपमान को गलत मानता हूँ और इसकी निंदा करता हूँ .  [/COLOR][/SIZE]

*ये मेरे निजी विचार हैं किसी का सहमत होना जरूरी नहीं है ना ही तर्क के लिए लिखा गया है केवल पूरे सूत्र को पढ़ने के बाद अपनी राय लिखी गयी है* [/QUOTE]

*उनके ज्ञान का आकुत भंडार कितना है यह इसी से पता चलता है की वे हमारे वर्ग की संख्या pichadey और दलितों से ज्यादा बता रहे है*

----------


## aawara

*आजादी मिलने पर, संविधान बनाते समय भारतीय समाज में अछूत वर्ग और अन्य पिछड़ी जातियों को सामाजिक न्याय दिलाने और उन्हें समाज की मुख्य धारा में शामिल करने के उद्देश्य से, विभिन्न शिक्षण संस्थाओं एवं सरकारी नौकरियों तथा पदोन्नति में दस वर्षों के लिय आरक्षण की व्यवस्था का प्रावधान रखा गया और उसके पश्चात् आवश्यकतानुसार आरक्षण समाप्त करने अथवा नवीनीकरण का अधिकार करने संसद को सौंपा गया. आज भी कुछ नेता अपने वोट बैंक बनाय रखने के लालच में आरक्षण समाप्त करने की हिम्मत नहीं जुटा पाय और न ही आरक्षित वर्ग में आने वाली पिछड़ी जातियां अपेक्षित लाभ उठा पायीं . जिसके कारण ये जातियां आज भी वैसाखी के सहारे की आवश्यकता अनुभव कर रही है. इन परिस्थितियों से उच्च वर्ग के सब्र का बांध टूटने लगा है. आखिर कब तक पिछड़ी जातियों को सामाजिक रूप से उठाने के नाम पर योग्यता का अनादर होता रहेगा, प्रतिभा अपमानित होती रहेगी. क्यों इतने लम्बे अरसे तक दिए गए आरक्षण के बावजूद पिछड़ी जातियां देश की मुख्य धारा में नहीं आ पायीं . अरक्षित वर्ग में आने वाली विभिन्न जातियों के बारे में अध्ययन करने पर पता चला है की सिर्फ दस प्रतिशत परिवार आरक्षण का लाभ उठा पाय और बार बार वे ही इस सुविधा का लाभ लेते रहे, उन्होंने अपनी जाति के अन्य गरीब परिवारों को आगे नहीं बढ़ने दिया. अतः उनकी आर्थिक स्थिति में विशेष सुधार नहीं आ पाया. अब यह दस प्रतिशत लाभान्वित वर्ग इतना सक्षम और संपन्न हो चुका है की अपनी योग्यता एवं धन के बल पर अन्य परिवारों को लाभ से वंचित कर देते हैं. जिनमे अनेक नेता लोग भी शामिल हैं.*

----------


## aawara

*हमारे देश के नेता लोग वास्तव में आरक्षण समस्या का समाधान चाहते ही नहीं हैं. इसी कारण आरक्षण के मूल मकसद (पिछड़ी जातियों को मुख्य धारा में जोड़ने का )को पूरा नहीं कर पाए,क्योंकि यदि आरक्षण का मूल उद्देश्य पूरा हो जाता तो नेताओं का अपना वोट बैंक बिखर जाता. यदि इनमे ईमानदारी से उद्देश्य की पूति की इच्छा होती और पिछड़े वर्गों के सच्चे हितेषी होते तो आरक्षण व्यवस्था लागू होने दस वर्षों बाद नवीनीकरण करते समय अरक्षित वर्ग के संपन्न वर्ग (क्रीमी लायर) को आरक्षण से अलग कर देते ताकि समाज के शेष परिवार आरक्षण का लाभ ले पाते. अगर यह प्रावधान कर दिया होता, तो पिछड़ी जातियों को आज आरक्षण की आवश्यकता ही नहीं रहती .साथ ही सामाजिक समरसता के लिए आरक्षण का आधार जाति न होकर गरीबी होता. समस्त वर्ग के गरीबों के लिए अलग आरक्षण की व्यवस्था होती ताकि देश कोई भी मेधावी छात्र देश के सेवाओं से वंचित न रहता योग्य एवं मेधावी छात्र ही देश के विकास में योगदान दे सकते हैं.और राष्ट्र को विश्व का सिरमोर बना सकते है.
नेताओं की राजनैतिक महत्वाकांक्षाओं ने समाज के पिछड़े वर्ग के योग्य युवाओं के साथ साथ अग्रिम वर्ग के युवाओं के साथ अन्याय किया है और देश के समुचित विकास को अवरुद्ध किया है.*

----------


## amar2007

आरक्षण का लाभ सभी पिछड़ी जातियों को न मिल पाने की मुख्य वजह नौकरशाही है जिसके ऊपर आरक्षण व्यवस्था को मूर्त रूप देने का जिम्मा था पर नौकरशाही में  अधिकतर सामान्य वर्ग के लोग थे जो  हमेंशा इसके विरोध में रहे 'योग्यता' के नाम पर . १९६० में कितने पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग नौकरशाही में थे? 'न' के बराबर ! क्यों? क्योंकि सामान्य वर्ग के लोग उन्हें अपने बराबर बैठने ही देना नहीं चाहते थे , शायद उन्हें गुमान था की योग्यता उनकी बपौती है !!! उसके बाद कुछ पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग आ भी गए तो संख्या में कम होने के कारण उनकी ज्यादा चलती ही नहीं थी और मुख्य योजनायें बनाते समय उन्हें अधिकतर समिति से बाहर रखने की कोसिस की जाती थी . सामान्य वर्ग के नौकरशाहों का सीधा सा उद्देश्य ये था की किसी तरह से ऐसी योजनायें बनाओ  जिससे पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग अगले दस वर्षों में ऊपर  न आ सकें क्योंकि कम से कम दस वर्षों  तक तो हमारी मजबूरी है  और उसके बाद तो संविधान में आरक्षण में बदलाव हो जायेगा और हमारी बपौती बनी रहेगी ! इसी चक्कर में कभी भी समर्पित होकर आरक्षण की व्यवस्था पर काम नहीं हुआ और इसीलिए आज ये हालात  हैं .


और रही बात भारत को सिरमौर बनाने की तो वो हम पिछले २००० सालों में देख ही चुके हैं 
आज भी क्या हो रहा है वो यहाँ देख सकते हैं :
part 1.




part 2.

----------


## aawara

> नौकरशाही में  अधिकतर सामान्य वर्ग के लोग थे जो  हमेंशा इसके विरोध में रहे 'योग्यता' के नाम पर . १९६० में कितने पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग नौकरशाही में थे? 'न' के बराबर ! क्यों? क्योंकि सामान्य वर्ग के लोग उन्हें अपने बराबर बैठने ही देना नहीं चाहते थे 
> 
> लोकतँत्र मेँ चीजेँ एक वर्ग ,जाति या मजहब के हाथ मेँ नहीँ होतीँ
> 
> उसके बाद कुछ पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग आ भी गए तो संख्या में कम होने के कारण उनकी ज्यादा चलती ही नहीं थी और मुख्य योजनायें बनाते समय उन्हें अधिकतर समिति से बाहर रखने की कोसिस की जाती थी . सामान्य वर्ग के नौकरशाहों का सीधा सा उद्देश्य ये था की किसी तरह से ऐसी योजनायें बनाओ  जिससे पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग अगले दस वर्षों में ऊपर  न आ सकेंपालिसी सरकार बनाती है
> 
> 
> और रही बात भारत को सिरमौर बनाने की तो वो हम पिछले २००० सालों में देख ही चुके हैं 
> आज भी क्या हो रहा है वो यहाँ देख सकते हैं 
> ...


हम होँगे कामयाब एक दिन .   .     .     .   .

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*इतने बड़े देश में इतनी पुराणी संस्कृति ! शायद यही सब कुछ बांधे हुए हैं देश के विकास के रास्ते को!*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आराचन के विरोध मे आपने कुतर्को को प्रस्तुत करने वाले वे कमजोर लोग है जिनके पास खुद को ब्यवस्था मे फिट करने की ताकत नहीं होती*

----------


## kajal pandey

*दरअसल ये लोग आज भी आपने पुराने दिनों को बनाये रखना चहते है जहा उच्छ कुल मे जन्म लेते ही वे विद्वान मान लिए जाते ठे*

----------


## kajal pandey

कुल १९.३ की संख्या लेकर उच्छ वर्ग के लिए ५०% सीटो की ब्यवस्था है फिर भी हम सतुस्ट नहीं है.............आखिर क्यू ............कारन इस्पस्त है ,,,,,हम आपने दुःख से नहीं दूसरो के सुख से दुखी है

----------


## aawara

बात उचित और अनुचित बँटवारे कि नहीँ ,बात है सुँदर आज और बेहतर कल के निर्माण कीँ
जरुरत है सबके हित के बारे मे कुछ करने की ,कम से कम कुछ सोचने की
जिस तरह योग्यता सवर्णोँ कि बपौती नहीँ  उसी तरह गरीबी ,असमर्थता और उपेछित सामाजिक जीवन भी दलितोँ की बपौती नही है

----------


## bullpower

> कुल १९.३ की संख्या लेकर उच्छ वर्ग के लिए ५०% सीटो की ब्यवस्था है फिर भी हम सतुस्ट नहीं है.............आखिर क्यू ............कारन इस्पस्त है ,,,,,हम आपने दुःख से नहीं दूसरो के सुख से दुखी है




*क्या ये 50 प्रतिशत सामान्य वर्ग के लिए आरक्षित है ? क्या उसमे अन्य वर्ग के लोग नहीं आ सकते ? व्यर्थ की दलीलें देना नेताओं  का काम है         -  सच तो ये है हमारे देश में प्रतिभा से ज्यादा जाति का महत्त्व है . जब अपने से मंदबुद्धि लड़का आपकी जगह चयनित होता है तो कुंठा अपने आप  आ जाती है और उसके प्रति नफरत भी जिसने  हमारे हक पर डाका डाला है .*

----------


## amar2007

आप बिलकुल सत्य कहते हैं मित्र की इस देश में प्रतिभा से ज्यादा जाति को महत्व दिया जाता है परन्तु आप ये भूल रहे हैं की ऐसा २००० सालों  से हो रहा है , केवल 60 सालों  से नहीं . वर्तमान संविधान को बने तो बस ६० साल ही हुए हैं फिर उससे पहले धर्म के नाम पर सामान्य वर्ग क्या कर रहा था ? अगर प्रतिभा को ही बढ़ावा दिया गया था तो हम गुलाम कैसे हो गए ? प्रतिभा और साधन संपन्न देश कभी गुलाम नहीं हुआ करते अगर उनका उचित दोहन हो .! परन्तु सामान्य वर्ग धर्म के नाम पर दलित वर्ग पर अत्याचार करता रहा और आज के हालत उन्हीं की देन है. और अगर न्याय की बात करते हो तो कम से कम १९४० साल और लगेंगे क्योंकि २००० सालों का पिछड़ापन एक दशक या एक सदी में नहीं दूर हो जाता तिस पर अगर उसका विरोध करते रहो. रही जातिवाद की बात तो वो हमेंशा से भारत में रहा है. फर्क केवल इतना है की पहले कुछ लोग ही  उसका फायदा उठाते थे और आज सभी उठा रहे हैं .
और हाँ जातिवाद पूरी तरह से हिन्दू धर्म पुस्तकों  द्वारा समर्थित है . अगर जातिवाद हटाना है तो पहले उन पुस्तकों को हटाओ जहाँ से सोच और  संस्कार बनते हैं .

और जहाँ तक रही बुद्धि की बात वो हम देख ही रहे हैं की अधिकाँश समय इस देश पर राज करने वाले सामान्य वर्ग  ने इस देश को कहाँ पहुंचा दिया .

----------


## kajal pandey

> *क्या ये 50 प्रतिशत सामान्य वर्ग के लिए आरक्षित है ? क्या उसमे अन्य वर्ग के लोग नहीं आ सकते ? व्यर्थ की दलीलें देना नेताओं  का काम है         -  सच तो ये है हमारे देश में प्रतिभा से ज्यादा जाति का महत्त्व है . जब अपने से मंदबुद्धि लड़का आपकी जगह चयनित होता है तो कुंठा अपने आप  आ जाती है और उसके प्रति नफरत भी जिसने  हमारे हक पर डाका डाला है .*


*जी यही तो आपनी mukhy samasya है...........मनु द्वारा बताये गए बटवारे के अनुसार जब हम बड़ी जाती मे पैदा हो जाते है तो उसी दिन से आपने को बुद्धिमान और दूसरो को मंद्बुध्ही का मन लेते है ,,,,,,,,,,,,जाति से योग्यता तय नहीं होती जनाब*

----------


## kajal pandey

> बात उचित और अनुचित बँटवारे कि नहीँ ,बात है सुँदर आज और बेहतर कल के निर्माण कीँ
> जरुरत है सबके हित के बारे मे कुछ करने की ,कम से कम कुछ सोचने की
> जिस तरह योग्यता सवर्णोँ कि बपौती नहीँ  उसी तरह गरीबी ,असमर्थता और उपेछित सामाजिक जीवन भी दलितोँ की बपौती नही है


*बड़ी अजीब  सी  बात  है आप  एक  तरफ  तो सबके  हित  की बात करते  है दूसरी  तरफ अनछेद  15  16 के विरुद्ध  अनावश्यक  तर्क डे रहे है.......................यह दोहरी  चाल ही इस समस्या की मुख्य जड़ है ,,,,,,,,विचारो की समानता लाईये जनाब ............जिस तरह हमारा जाति और कुल बड़ा है उस तरह विचार भी बडे होने छाहिये*

----------


## aawara

अगर आपको मेरी बाते दोहरी लग रही है तो शायद मै अपना पछ ठीक से नही रख पाया
दलितो का जो हाल वर्तमान मे है उसे देखते हुए आरछण का विरोध कौन करेगा
मेरा सिर्फ कहना है कि और बेहतर होता अगर आरछण का आधार जाति के बदले गरीबी होती
मेरे अनुसार दो तरह के लोग देश मे है पहले वो जो जिनके पास सम्मानित जीवन है दूसरे वो जिनके पास नही है
[/Q

----------


## devvrat

*गत साठ वर्ष पहले बने, हमारे संविधान में अब तक जितने भी महत्वपूर्ण व बड़े संशोधन किये गए है वह वोट बैंक की जातिगत व अल्पसंख्यकवाद की राजनीति के चलते किये गए है| अब समय आ गया है हमारा देश तेजी से आर्थिक विकास कर रहा है|  भारतीय सरकार को राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर सभी विधार्थियों को निशुल्क: सामान स्कूल शिक्षा, स्कूल में सामान मिड-दे-मिल (दोपहर के भोजन), सामान पोशाक  भारतीय व राष्ट्रीय संस्कारों से युक्त शिक्षा के प्रयास प्रारम्भ कर देने चाहिए| इसके लिए सर्वप्रथम संवेधानिक प्रावधान करने चाहिए| फिर राज्य सरकारों व शैक्षणिक संस्थाओं के माध्यम समयबध्द कार्यक्रम बना कर इसे लागू करना चाहिए ताकि आने वाली पीडी को आरक्षण की दरकार ही नही रहे| इसके लिए समाज के प्रबुध्दजनो को वैसा ही आन्दोलन चलाना होगा जैसा अभी समाजसेवी अन्ना हजारे व योगगुरु बाबा रामदेव द्वारा भ्रष्टाचार व कालेधन के विरुध्द चला रहे है अन्यथा ये वोट-बैंक की राजनीति एक दिन हमारे देश की सड़को को पर खून का दरिया बना देंगे| राजनितिज्ञो द्वारा असामानता की आड़ में वोट-बैंक के लिए अपनाए जा रहे इस प्रकार के हथकंड़ो में उलझकर हमारी एक पीढी बर्बाद हो जायेगी|  *

----------


## aawara

*जी यही तो आपनी mukhy samasya है...........मनु द्वारा बताये गए बटवारे के अनुसार जब हम बड़ी जाती मे पैदा हो जाते है तो उसी दिन से आपने को बुद्धिमान और दूसरो को मंद्बुध्ही का मन लेते है
ये निष्कर्ष अपूर्ण है वो समय काफी पीछे छूट गया है आज का सच है कि अगर सवर्ण हो तो सबसे तेज दौङना पङेगा वरना कुछ होने वाला नहीँ,,,,,,,,,,,,जाति से योग्यता तय नहीं होती जनाब

इससे तो किसी ने इन्कार नही किया सभी मानते है कि योग्यता आपके परिशरम पे निर्भर है* [/QUOTE]

----------


## kajal pandey

> *गत साठ वर्ष पहले बने, हमारे संविधान में अब तक जितने भी महत्वपूर्ण व बड़े संशोधन किये गए है वह वोट बैंक की जातिगत व अल्पसंख्यकवाद की राजनीति के चलते किये गए है| अब समय आ गया है हमारा देश तेजी से आर्थिक विकास कर रहा है|  भारतीय सरकार को राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर सभी विधार्थियों को निशुल्क: सामान स्कूल शिक्षा, स्कूल में सामान मिड-दे-मिल (दोपहर के भोजन), सामान पोशाक  भारतीय व राष्ट्रीय संस्कारों से युक्त शिक्षा के प्रयास प्रारम्भ कर देने चाहिए| इसके लिए सर्वप्रथम संवेधानिक प्रावधान करने चाहिए| फिर राज्य सरकारों व शैक्षणिक संस्थाओं के माध्यम समयबध्द कार्यक्रम बना कर इसे लागू करना चाहिए ताकि आने वाली पीडी को आरक्षण की दरकार ही नही रहे| इसके लिए समाज के प्रबुध्दजनो को वैसा ही आन्दोलन चलाना होगा जैसा अभी समाजसेवी अन्ना हजारे व योगगुरु बाबा रामदेव द्वारा भ्रष्टाचार व कालेधन के विरुध्द चला रहे है अन्यथा ये वोट-बैंक की राजनीति एक दिन हमारे देश की सड़को को पर खून का दरिया बना देंगे| राजनितिज्ञो द्वारा असामानता की आड़ में वोट-बैंक के लिए अपनाए जा रहे इस प्रकार के हथकंड़ो में उलझकर हमारी एक पीढी बर्बाद हो जायेगी|  *


*देव व्रत जी किस आर्थिक विकाश की बात आप कर रहे है...........विकाश देखना है तो आइये कानपूर के गंदे नाले को देखिये जहा आप खडे हो जय तो उलटी कर देंगे मेरा दावा है ...........और वह १००० लोग झोपड़ी बना कर जीवन गुजार रहे है .........


*

----------


## aawara

दोस्तोँ मै कानून नहीँ जानता बस एक आम आदमी कि तरह विचार रख रहा हूँ और कही कानून का अनादर हो तो छमा करे
मै दो बाते ही कि है अब तक एक तो धरमग्रँथो के गलत अर्थ (चौपाइ) निकालने पर दूसरी आरछण के लगाने के लिए गरीबी को आधार बनाया जाए जो कि मेरे निजी मत है
अगर आपको मेरी बाते दोहरी लगै या सम्सया का कारण मेरे जैसे लोग लगे तो क्रिपया छमा करेँ

----------


## kajal pandey

*जो आप बता रहे है न देवव्रत जी ............उसे इतोपिया कहा जाता है ............ये सारी योजनाये हमारे देश मे चल रही है लेकिन ,,,,,,*

----------


## kajal pandey

> दोस्तोँ मै कानून नहीँ जानता बस एक आम आदमी कि तरह विचार रख रहा हूँ और कही कानून का अनादर हो तो छमा करे
> मै दो बाते ही कि है अब तक एक तो धरमग्रँथो के गलत अर्थ (चौपाइ) निकालने पर दूसरी आरछण के लगाने के लिए गरीबी को आधार बनाया जाए जो कि मेरे निजी मत है
> अगर आपको मेरी बाते दोहरी लगै या सम्सया का कारण मेरे जैसे लोग लगे तो क्रिपया छमा करेँ


 *अगर कोई हमारे धर्म गर्न्ठो का विरोध करता है तो हम उसे मूढ़ समझेंगे ........चाहे वह कोई भी हो..........हा जहा तक गरीबी मात्र को आराछां का आधार बने की बात है तो इस्ससे किसी समस्या का हल नहीं होगा ,,,,नै समस्या का जन्म जरुर हो जायेगा ,,,,दरअसल यह मांग आराछां को बर्बाद करने की एक सोची समझी चाल भी है ,,...
*

----------


## aawara

जी हो सकता है कोई चाल हो पर मै कह चुका हूँ कि आम आदमी कि तरह सोचता हूँ
झोपङियोँ और गरीबी मे देखकर दुख सिर्फ दलितो के लिए नही होता गरीब सवर्णोँ के लिए भी होता है

----------


## kajal pandey

*जी उस्सी दुःख को बाया कर रही हु मै ..........आवारा जी हम दोनों की बातो मे कोई मतभेद नहीं है सायद उससे ब्यक्त करने का तरीका आलग आलग है ........मेरा आपसे एक निवेदन है अगर आप बुरा न माने .......आप सविधान के अर्तिक्ल १४-१६ तक पूरी कमेन्ट्री पढे कही से लेकर ............फिर हम दोनों इस सूत्र को और उछई तक ले जा सकेंगे


आपकी दिया मिश्र .*

----------


## aawara

दिया जी मै अच्छी तरह समझता हुँ कि पहले तो कइ पीढियो तक शोषण किया गया इनका फिर अचानक से ताकतवर घोङोँ के साथ दौङा दिया और फिर कहते हो कि इनमे योग्यता नही है

पहले बराबरी के मौके तो दो

पर मै इससे भी व्यथित हूँ कि जिन चँद दलितो ने उत्थान किया उनमे बहुतायत के व्यवहार से पता चलता है कि 2000 वर्ष पुराने काले इतिहास को अगले 200 साल मे दुहराने का जुनून है
ये न्यूटन का तिसरा नियम भी है ये स्वाभाविक भी है पर अच्छे समाज का सँकेत नही क्योँकि इससे तो भूमिकाएँ बदलेगी समस्या तो यथावत बनी रहेगी

अतीत बदलना तो सँभव नही पर भविष्य को कुछ हद तक सँवारा तो जा सकता है
इसीलिए सबके हित कि बात करता हूँ

----------


## amar2007

> पर मै इससे भी व्यथित हूँ कि जिन चँद दलितो ने उत्थान किया उनमे बहुतायत के व्यवहार से पता चलता है कि 2000 वर्ष पुराने काले इतिहास को अगले 200 साल मे दुहराने का जुनून है
> ये न्यूटन का तिसरा नियम भी है ये स्वाभाविक भी है पर अच्छे समाज का सँकेत नही क्योँकि इससे तो भूमिकाएँ बदलेगी समस्या तो यथावत बनी रहेगी.


ऐसा कभी नहीं होगा क्योंकि ५० प्रतिशत सीटें खुली हुई हैं . अगर आप सोच रहे हैं की भूमिका उलटी हो जाएगी तो ये आपकी नासमझी  है क्योंकि पहले दलितों के लिए शून्य प्रतिशत सीटें थीं और आज उनके लिए ५० प्रतिशत तो कैसे भूमिका उलट जाएगी ? भूमिका तभी उलट सकती है जब १०० प्रतिशत सीटें दलितों के लिए और शून्य प्रतिशत सामान्य वर्ग के लिए हों और इसके साथ साथ उनके अधिकार भी उलट जाएँ जैसे सामान्य वर्ग को अछूत समझा जाने लगे ! पर भारतीय संविधान के रहते ऐसा नहीं होगा .
और अगर कभी संख्या के आधार पर सीटों का विभाजन हुआ तो भी सामान्य वर्ग का प्रतिशत शून्य नहीं होगा.

----------


## amar2007

सर्वेभ्य
अगर कोई सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति चाहता है की उसके बच्चों को वही सुविधाएं  मिलें जो दलितों को मिल रही हैं तो वो अपना जीवनसाथी दलित समुदाय से चुन ले क्योंकि भारत मैं कानूनी रूप से जाती नहीं बदली जा सकती है और इसलिए उसके बच्चों को सभी सुविधाएँ उपलब्ध होंगी .

----------


## aawara

ऐसा कभी नहीं होगा क्योंकि ५० प्रतिशत सीटें खुली हुई हैं . अगर आप सोच रहे हैं की भूमिका उलटी हो जाएगी तो ये आपकी नासमझी  है क्योंकि पहले दलितों के लिए शून्य प्रतिशत सीटें थीं और आज उनके लिए ५० प्रतिशत तो कैसे भूमिका उलट जाएगी ?


नासमझी उजागर करने के लिए शुक्रिया
पर जब 0 से 50 हो सकता है तो कालाँतर मे 80 क्यो नही
दोस्त ये लोकतँत्र है और सत्ता धीरे धीरे उन्ही के हाथो मे जाएगी जिनकी जनसँख्या ज्यादा होगी तो कोइ आश्चर्य नही कि भूमिकाएँ बदल जाएँ 

 भूमिका तभी उलट सकती है जब १०० प्रतिशत सीटें दलितों के लिए और शून्य प्रतिशत सामान्य वर्ग के लिए हों और इसके साथ साथ उनके अधिकार भी उलट जाएँ जैसे सामान्य वर्ग को अछूत समझा जाने लगे ! पर भारतीय संविधान के रहते ऐसा नहीं होगा .
और अगर कभी संख्या के आधार पर सीटों का विभाजन हुआ तो भी सामान्य वर्ग का प्रतिशत शून्य नहीं होगा.


भूमिका बदलने के लिए शून्य कि जरुरत नही बस हाथो मे जान कि जरुरत है और पहले कह चुका हूँ कि लोकतँत्र मे जिसके हाथ ज्यादा है ताकत उन्ही मे है
क्योकि लोकतँत्र बहुमत पे टिका होता है
सोचने कि जरुरत है कि भूमिकाएँ बदलनी है या वैसा समाज बनाना है जिसमे हर आम और खास के लिए सम्मानित जीवन कि व्यवस्था हो

----------


## kajal pandey

अमर जी आराचन के विरोध करने वालो  का अगर सही जवाब देना है तो ,,,,,,,उनको इतिहास बताने से कुछ नहीं होगा आप सही तर्क से जवाब डे,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## kajal pandey

> अमर जी आराचन के विरोध करने वालो  का अगर सही जवाब देना है तो ,,,,,,,उनको इतिहास बताने से कुछ नहीं होगा आप सही तर्क से जवाब डे,,,,,,,,,,,


*मित्र आवारा जी आप जो संका कर रहे है वैसा नहीं होगा ,,,,,,,,,,आप मंडल मामले का निर्णय पढे जिसमे साफ साफ कहा गया है की ५० % से अधिक आराचन नहीं हो सकता*

----------


## aawara

सर्वेभ्य
अगर कोई सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति चाहता है की उसके बच्चों को वही सुविधाएं  मिलें जो दलितों को मिल रही हैं तो वो अपना जीवनसाथी दलित समुदाय से चुन ले क्योंकि भारत मैं कानूनी रूप से जाती नहीं बदली जा सकती है और इसलिए उसके बच्चों को सभी सुविधाएँ उपलब्ध होंगी .


भाइ लगता है आपने भुख से मर रहे सवर्ण गरीबोँ को नही देखा है

किसी जाति मे जन्म लेकर अपने को गौरव समझने मे दोष नही गलत सिर्फ तब है जब आप दुसरो को निम्न समझेँ

----------


## kajal pandey

> सर्वेभ्य
> अगर कोई सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति चाहता है की उसके बच्चों को वही सुविधाएं  मिलें जो दलितों को मिल रही हैं तो वो अपना जीवनसाथी दलित समुदाय से चुन ले क्योंकि भारत मैं कानूनी रूप से जाती नहीं बदली जा सकती है और इसलिए उसके बच्चों को सभी सुविधाएँ उपलब्ध होंगी .
> 
> 
> भाइ लगता है आपने भुख से मर रहे सवर्ण गरीबोँ को नही देखा है
> 
> किसी जाति मे जन्म लेकर अपने को गौरव समझने मे दोष नही गलत सिर्फ तब है जब आप दुसरो को निम्न समझेँ


*आवारा जी badey दुःख की बात यह है की आमार जी जो तर्क डे रहे है वो खुद जानते है की वो सही नहीं है फिर भी वो ऐसा बोल रहे है.........आइसे तर्कों के कारन ही इस छोटी सी बात पर इतनी दिनों से चर्चा बनी हुई है ,,*

----------


## kajal pandey

*आमार जी aapko मालूम होना छाहिये की जो तर्क आप डे रहे है वो सामाजिक रूप से मानी नहीं है ,,,,,,,,क्यू आप जबरदस्ती दलित महिलाकी सदी उच्च कुल मे करना छाती है बिना वजह का तर्क देकर आप कहना क्या छाती है........उधर वल्सम्मा पल का निर्णय भी आपने पढ़ ही लिया होगा क्यू की आप खुद कह रहे है की जाति को बदला नहीं जा सकता*

----------


## aawara

भगवान करे कि जैसा आप कह रही है वैसा ही हो दिया जी और जिनके लिए ये व्यवस्था बनी है उनको कुछ लाभ भी मिले
बचपन मे जिन चुल्हो का जलना लकङी बेचने पर आशरित था 26 साल के बाद भी उन चुल्हो कि किसमत नही बदली

----------


## aawara

अमर जी ने पहले ही कहा था कि आइए दो दो हाथ हो जाए तो आप समझ ही सकती है
दलितो से किसी को विरोध नही
मै तो कहूँगा बहुत बदलाव आ भी चुका है जो अब दिखता भी है बहुत आएगा भी
हाँ पर चाल थोङी धीमी है

----------


## kajal pandey

*आवारा जी ,,,,,,,,,,मई खुद आराचन वर्ग की नहीं हु लेकिन सविधान मे विस्वास रखती हु ,,,,इस लए भूल कर भी आराछां का विरोध नहीं करती...........दलित वर्ग का मसीहा समझने वाले अमर जी जो कुतर्क कर रहे है वो सही नहीं है..........कोई भी धर्म गरंथ को गाली देने का आधिकार नहीं रखता*

----------


## kajal pandey

*एक बात बोलू आवारा जी............दलितों के साथ कानून भी है और सविधान भी ,,,,और सत्ता भी.........फिर भी इनके दशा मे आसयित सुधार नहीं आ रहा है उसके दो मुख्या कारन है ....पहला तो वह वर्ग जो उन्हे आगे बढ़ाने नहीं देना चहता और दुसरे ,,,,,दलित स्वय दोषी है क्योकि वो सवर्णों और धर्म्ग्रंतो की आलोचना मे ही आपने  को खुश समझते है........विकाश की सोच नहीं रखते*

----------


## kajal pandey

> अमर जी ने पहले ही कहा था कि आइए दो दो हाथ हो जाए तो आप समझ ही सकती है
> दलितो से किसी को विरोध नही
> मै तो कहूँगा बहुत बदलाव आ भी चुका है जो अब दिखता भी है बहुत आएगा भी
> हाँ पर चाल थोङी धीमी है


* दो दो हाथ करना है तो विकाश मे बाधक परिस्थितो से कीजिये अमर जी ......इस फोरम के किसी सदस्य से कुतर्क करने से कुछ नहीं होगा बात गलत दिशा   मे जाएगी 
*

----------


## aawara

दिया जी अच्छा लगा आपकी प्रगतिशील सोच देखकर
सवर्णोँ मे इस सोच के विपरीत लोगो कि सँख्या तेजी से घट रही है
दुसरा कारण भी आपने सटीक बताया
मसीहाओँ के मुँह से दो प्यारे बोल सँतुष्ट कर देते है इन्हे और इसका इलाज बहुत हद तक शिछा के द्वारा सँभव है

----------


## kajal pandey

*वे मसीहा नहीं है darasal  उन् लोगो  ney ही  दलितों  का  बहुत  नुकसान  किया है पहले जो  हुआ वो हुआ लेकिन आब  दलित  का आधिक  नुकसान वो खुद  कर  रहे  है .....आईसी अनावश्यक तर्क डे कर ...*

----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya

कुछ दिन पहले भारत जैसे धर्मनिपेक्ष देश में चित्रकार मकबूल फ़िदा हुसैन ने अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रता के नाम पर हिन्दू देवी देवताओं की नग्न तस्वीरें बनाकर अपनी लोकप्रियता में चार चाँद लगाया था। उसके कुछ ही दिन बाद एक विदेशी वेश्या काली का रूप धरकर मर्दों से आलिंगन करती हुई अपने आपको सबसे अलग दिखाने की कोशिश में मशहूर हो गयी।

पिछले दिनों ऑस्ट्रेलिया के सिडनी में हुए एक फैशन शो में लिसा ब्लू नामक फैशन डिज़ाईनर द्वारा खुल कर हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं के अपमान का मामला सामने आया है। इस फैशन शो में डिजाइनर लीजा ब्लू ने जो कलेक्शन पेश किया उसमें हिंदू देवी-देवताओं के चित्रों को अश्लील तरीके से इस्तेमाल किया गया। फैशन शो में एक मॉडल के अंत वस्त्रों पर और जूते चप्पलों पर हिन्दू देवी देवताओं की तस्वीरों का प्रदर्शन किया गया, और हमेशा की तरह धर्मनिरपेक्षता के चलते दुनिया के एक मात्र हिन्दू बहुसंख्यक देश भारत की नपुंसक सरकार ने इस मामले में रूचि लेना तो दूर की बात अंतरराष्ट्रीय समाज में इस कुकृत्य के लिए कोई विरोध दर्ज कराना भी उचित नहीं समझा।

ऐसी हास्यास्पद घटनाओं की जितनी निंदा की जाए, कम है। बार बार हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं का अपमान हो रहा है। यह इस देश की विडंबना है अगर ऐसी घटना किसी अन्य समुदाय के साथ हो तो सरकार तुरंत हरकत में आ जाती है। यह घृणात्मक कृत्य इस बात का द्योतक है कि पश्चिमी समाज कितना असभ्य, आशालीन और शैतानियत का नेतृत्व करने वाला समाज है। हिन्दुओ में जागरूकता, विवेक, हौंसले तथा संगठन की कमी है जिस कारण यदा-कदा कोई न कोई घटना देश या फिर विदेश में घटती ही रहती है। मुसलमानो का गुस्सा इस असभ्य समाज के प्रति कितना सही है वास्तव मे अब कुछ लोगों को समझ मे आ रहा होगा। डेनमार्क में एक कार्टून बनता है और पूरे विश्व का मुसलमान सड़कों पर उतर जाता है।

हालांकि, विदेशों में इस तरह की हरकत का यह कोई पहला मामला नहीं है। इससे पहले भी सस्ती लोकप्रियता और विवादों में बने रहने के लिए और भी कई हस्तियों ने देवी-देवताओं के चित्रों को मोहरा बनाया। कभी जूते-चप्पल पर, तो कभी टॉयलेट शीट पर देवी-देवताओं की तस्वीरें बनाई जा चुकी हैं। पिछले साल ही एक नामी मल्टिनैशनल कंपनी ने भगवानों की तस्वीरों वाले जूते बाजार में उतारे थे। एक नामी फैशन डिजाइनर ने तो सारी हदें ही पार कर स्विमवेयर पर देवी-देवताओं की तस्वीरें बनाई थीं, उसका भी जमकर विरोध हुआ था और उसे अपनी ड्रेस वापस लेनी पड़ी थीं। ये मानसिक रुप से कितने दिवालिए हो सकते हैं, यह इन तस्वीरों को देखकर आसानी से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है।

धार्मिक मान बिंदु आस्था के प्रतीक होते हैं और हर समुदाय के अपने धार्मिक मान बिंदुओं के सम्मान की रक्षा का पूर्ण अधिकार है। बात-बात पर हिन्दुओं के विरुद्ध बोलने-लिखने वाले “सैकुलर” अब इन प्रश्नों का क्या जवाब देंगे। आज देश की राजनीति को अपने घर की बपौती समझने वाले, धर्मनिरपेक्ष शब्द का भी कहाँ पालन कर रहें हैं। यहाँ तो तुष्टिकरण का खेल चल रहा है, भारत के हित में सोंचने वालों को सांप्रदायिक करार दिया जाता है तथा संस्कृति का गला घोंटने वाले धर्मनिरपेक्ष कहलाते हैं। सेक्युलारिस्म की आड़ में आम इंसान को रौंदा जा रहा हैं। यह तुष्टीकरण की नीति एक बडी बीमारी है! इससे तथाकथित “अल्पसंख्यकों” के वोट खीचे जा सकते हैं लेकिन भारत का भला नहीं हो सकता। रही बात हिंदुत्व वाद की तो आज हिन्दुओ में दम ही नहीं है… उनके लिए एक जॉब, एक सुन्दर पत्नी और थोडा सा बैंक में मनी ही बहुत कुछ हैं। इसके विपरीत में गैर हिन्दूओं का स्लोगन हैं चाहे पंचर जोड़ेगे पर भारत को तोडे़गे। यह स्लोगन मैंने एक पत्रिका में पढ़े थे वाकई आज सही साबित हो रहा है।

आज तथाकथित धर्म निरपेक्षतावादियो   के द्वारा जिस तरह से हमारी शाश्वत संस्कृत को धूमिल और मिटने के कुत्सित षड्यंत्र रचे जा रहे हैं वह निंदनीय और भत्सर्नीय नहीं अपितु दण्डनीय है। इस तरह के दुष्प्रचारकों को कड़ा से कड़ा दण्ड दिया जाना चाहिए। अब वक्त आ गया है कि इन कुकृत्यों का मुंह तोड जवाब दिया जाना चाहिए …और भारत सरकार को भी अब अपनी किन्नरी आदत को छोडकर बाहर आना चाहिए।

----------


## Bharatiya

कुछ दिन पहले भारत जैसे धर्मनिपेक्ष देश में चित्रकार मकबूल फ़िदा हुसैन ने अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रता के नाम पर हिन्दू देवी देवताओं की नग्न तस्वीरें बनाकर अपनी लोकप्रियता में चार चाँद लगाया था। उसके कुछ ही दिन बाद एक विदेशी वेश्या काली का रूप धरकर मर्दों से आलिंगन करती हुई अपने आपको सबसे अलग दिखाने की कोशिश में मशहूर हो गयी।

पिछले दिनों ऑस्ट्रेलिया के सिडनी में हुए एक फैशन शो में लिसा ब्लू नामक फैशन डिज़ाईनर द्वारा खुल कर हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं के अपमान का मामला सामने आया है। इस फैशन शो में डिजाइनर लीजा ब्लू ने जो कलेक्शन पेश किया उसमें हिंदू देवी-देवताओं के चित्रों को अश्लील तरीके से इस्तेमाल किया गया। फैशन शो में एक मॉडल के अंत वस्त्रों पर और जूते चप्पलों पर हिन्दू देवी देवताओं की तस्वीरों का प्रदर्शन किया गया, और हमेशा की तरह धर्मनिरपेक्षता के चलते दुनिया के एक मात्र हिन्दू बहुसंख्यक देश भारत की नपुंसक सरकार ने इस मामले में रूचि लेना तो दूर की बात अंतरराष्ट्रीय समाज में इस कुकृत्य के लिए कोई विरोध दर्ज कराना भी उचित नहीं समझा।

ऐसी हास्यास्पद घटनाओं की जितनी निंदा की जाए, कम है। बार बार हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं का अपमान हो रहा है। यह इस देश की विडंबना है अगर ऐसी घटना किसी अन्य समुदाय के साथ हो तो सरकार तुरंत हरकत में आ जाती है। यह घृणात्मक कृत्य इस बात का द्योतक है कि पश्चिमी समाज कितना असभ्य, आशालीन और शैतानियत का नेतृत्व करने वाला समाज है। हिन्दुओ में जागरूकता, विवेक, हौंसले तथा संगठन की कमी है जिस कारण यदा-कदा कोई न कोई घटना देश या फिर विदेश में घटती ही रहती है। मुसलमानो का गुस्सा इस असभ्य समाज के प्रति कितना सही है वास्तव मे अब कुछ लोगों को समझ मे आ रहा होगा। डेनमार्क में एक कार्टून बनता है और पूरे विश्व का मुसलमान सड़कों पर उतर जाता है।

हालांकि, विदेशों में इस तरह की हरकत का यह कोई पहला मामला नहीं है। इससे पहले भी सस्ती लोकप्रियता और विवादों में बने रहने के लिए और भी कई हस्तियों ने देवी-देवताओं के चित्रों को मोहरा बनाया। कभी जूते-चप्पल पर, तो कभी टॉयलेट शीट पर देवी-देवताओं की तस्वीरें बनाई जा चुकी हैं। पिछले साल ही एक नामी मल्टिनैशनल कंपनी ने भगवानों की तस्वीरों वाले जूते बाजार में उतारे थे। एक नामी फैशन डिजाइनर ने तो सारी हदें ही पार कर स्विमवेयर पर देवी-देवताओं की तस्वीरें बनाई थीं, उसका भी जमकर विरोध हुआ था और उसे अपनी ड्रेस वापस लेनी पड़ी थीं। ये मानसिक रुप से कितने दिवालिए हो सकते हैं, यह इन तस्वीरों को देखकर आसानी से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है।

धार्मिक मान बिंदु आस्था के प्रतीक होते हैं और हर समुदाय के अपने धार्मिक मान बिंदुओं के सम्मान की रक्षा का पूर्ण अधिकार है। बात-बात पर हिन्दुओं के विरुद्ध बोलने-लिखने वाले “सैकुलर” अब इन प्रश्नों का क्या जवाब देंगे। आज देश की राजनीति को अपने घर की बपौती समझने वाले, धर्मनिरपेक्ष शब्द का भी कहाँ पालन कर रहें हैं। यहाँ तो तुष्टिकरण का खेल चल रहा है, भारत के हित में सोंचने वालों को सांप्रदायिक करार दिया जाता है तथा संस्कृति का गला घोंटने वाले धर्मनिरपेक्ष कहलाते हैं। सेक्युलारिस्म की आड़ में आम इंसान को रौंदा जा रहा हैं। यह तुष्टीकरण की नीति एक बडी बीमारी है! इससे तथाकथित “अल्पसंख्यकों” के वोट खीचे जा सकते हैं लेकिन भारत का भला नहीं हो सकता। रही बात हिंदुत्व वाद की तो आज हिन्दुओ में दम ही नहीं है… उनके लिए एक जॉब, एक सुन्दर पत्नी और थोडा सा बैंक में मनी ही बहुत कुछ हैं। इसके विपरीत में गैर हिन्दूओं का स्लोगन हैं चाहे पंचर जोड़ेगे पर भारत को तोडे़गे। यह स्लोगन मैंने एक पत्रिका में पढ़े थे वाकई आज सही साबित हो रहा है।

आज तथाकथित धर्म निरपेक्षतावादियो   के द्वारा जिस तरह से हमारी शाश्वत संस्कृत को धूमिल और मिटने के कुत्सित षड्यंत्र रचे जा रहे हैं वह निंदनीय और भत्सर्नीय नहीं अपितु दण्डनीय है। इस तरह के दुष्प्रचारकों को कड़ा से कड़ा दण्ड दिया जाना चाहिए। अब वक्त आ गया है कि इन कुकृत्यों का मुंह तोड जवाब दिया जाना चाहिए …और भारत सरकार को भी अब अपनी किन्नरी आदत को छोडकर बाहर आना चाहिए।

----------


## amar2007

जब कुछ  नहीं मिलता है तो लोग धर्म को ही उठा लाते हैं ढाल बनाने के लिए  . किसी भी वर्ग का व्यक्ति हमेंशा उस व्यवस्था का समर्थन करता है जिससे उसे फायदा हो तो इसमें आश्चर्य की बात ही  क्या जो सामान्य वर्ग का हिन्दू अगर हिन्दू धर्म व्यवस्था की पुरजोर वकालत करता हो क्योंकि आखिरकार मलाई जो उसे मिलनी है. आराचन का विरोध इसलिए हो रहा है क्योंकि अब वो मलाई दलितों को भी मिलने लगी है. दूसरों को खुद से निम्न जाती का समझने वालों को भला ये बात कैसे हज़म हो सकती है !
दूसरी बात  किसी  दलित को सादी के लिए मजबूर करने वाली बात है तो कानूनन कोई अपनी जाती वाले को भी नहीं कर सकता है पर अगर पति-पत्नी मैं से कोई भी दलित वर्ग का है तो उनके बच्चों को दलित वर्ग को मिलने वाली सभी सुविधाएं मिलेंगी ऐसा मैं नहीं उच्चतम नायालय का कहना है .
और रही बात दलितों के उत्थान की तो सामान्य वर्ग कितना भी जोर लगा ले ( लगा ही रहा है ) , उसे नहीं रोक पायेगा , हाँ गति जरूर धीमी कर पायेगा तरह तरह की सजिसों और अवरोधों के द्वारा पर आखिरकार उन्हें ही इससे नुक्सान होगा .

 देवी -देवता :
एक चीज़ मुझे समझ में नहीं  आती की एक तरफ हिन्दू देवी - देवताओं को महा सक्तिमान मानते हैं और रोज़ खुद की रक्छा और सुख के लिए उनसे प्रार्थना करते हैं पर उलटे देवी देवताओं पर होने वाले अत्याचार को लेकर चिल्लाते हैं . ऐसा करके वो क्या दिखाना चाहते हैं की उनके देवी देवता इतने भी सछम नहीं हैं की खुद पर किये जाने वाले अत्याचार को रोक सकें !!! कोई उन्हें चप्पल में डाल लेता है तो कोई चड्ढी में !!! पर बेवकूफों  की समझ में इतनी सी बात नहीं आती कि जो खुद को बेईज्ज़त होने से नहीं बचा पा रहा है वो दूसरों को क्या बचाएगा !!!!!
अब अगर उनसे कोई  अज्ञानता (पाखंड, ढोंग कुछ भी कह लो ) को छोड़कर शुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) को अपनाने को कहे तो उल्टा  उसे कि अज्ञानी, पागल  और मूर्ख कहने लगेंगे और जब प्रमाण लाने को कहो तो फुस्स !
तो अब भाई या तो पाखंड ही कर लो या धर्म ही बचा लो!!!

----------


## kajal pandey

*अमर जी आपसे निवेदन है की आप वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय फिर से पढे और तब पोस्टिंग करे  तो अच्छा होगा*

----------


## amar2007

दिया जी उस निर्णय का कोई ऑनलाइन लिंक हो तो दें .

----------


## kajal pandey

*आप नास्तिक है .......कोई बात नहीं अनुच्छेद २५ आपको यह नहीं कहता की आप इस्सवर को माने .लेकिन अगर कोई इस्वर की पूजा करता है तो उससे बेवकूफ कहने का अधिकार आपको नहीं है ......*

----------


## amar2007

दिया जी अगर आपको ये लगता है कि में नास्तिक हूँ तो मुझे अफ़सोस है कि आपको अभी तक नास्तिक  का मतलब आपके ही धर्म के परिपेछ्य में नहीं मालूम . अगर आपको ये लगता है कि मैं इस्वर कि पूजा करने वालों को बेवकूफ कह रहा हूँ तो 'इस्वर' और 'पूजा ' कि व्याख्या सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म(वैदिक धर्म ) के अनुसार बताएं और हाँ एक बात और  आपको मालूम होनी चाहिए कि उच्चतम न्यायालय ने वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म को वैदिक धर्म का ही उत्तराधिकारी माना  है .
तो बताइए कि सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) के अनुसार 'नास्तिक' , 'इस्वर', और 'पूजा' का क्या मतलब है ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपको मालूम होनी चाहिए कि उच्चतम न्यायालय ने वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म को वैदिक धर्म का ही उत्तराधिकारी माना  है .
> तो बताइए कि सुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) के अनुसार 'नास्तिक' , 'इस्वर', और 'पूजा' का क्या मतलब है ?


 मित्र , हेपपी संडे,  कोण से उच्चतम न्यायालय ने कब ऐसा आदेश पारित किया है, किरप्या आप भी फेसले की कॉपी ओर ये लिखी बात को प्रस्तुत करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कुछ दिन पहले भारत जैसे धर्मनिपेक्ष देश में चित्रकार मकबूल फ़िदा हुसैन ने अभिव्यक्ति की स्वतंत्रता के नाम पर हिन्दू देवी देवताओं की नग्न तस्वीरें बनाकर अपनी लोकप्रियता में चार चाँद लगाया था। उसके कुछ ही दिन बाद एक विदेशी वेश्या काली का रूप धरकर मर्दों से आलिंगन करती हुई अपने आपको सबसे अलग दिखाने की कोशिश में मशहूर हो गयी।
> 
> पिछले दिनों ऑस्ट्रेलिया के सिडनी में हुए एक फैशन शो में लिसा ब्लू नामक फैशन डिज़ाईनर द्वारा खुल कर हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं के अपमान का मामला सामने आया है। इस फैशन शो में डिजाइनर लीजा ब्लू ने जो कलेक्शन पेश किया उसमें हिंदू देवी-देवताओं के चित्रों को अश्लील तरीके से इस्तेमाल किया गया। फैशन शो में एक मॉडल के अंत वस्त्रों पर और जूते चप्पलों पर हिन्दू देवी देवताओं की तस्वीरों का प्रदर्शन किया गया, और हमेशा की तरह धर्मनिरपेक्षता के चलते दुनिया के एक मात्र हिन्दू बहुसंख्यक देश भारत की नपुंसक सरकार ने इस मामले में रूचि लेना तो दूर की बात अंतरराष्ट्रीय समाज में इस कुकृत्य के लिए कोई विरोध दर्ज कराना भी उचित नहीं समझा।
> 
> ऐसी हास्यास्पद घटनाओं की जितनी निंदा की जाए, कम है। बार बार हिन्दू देवी-देवताओं का अपमान हो रहा है। यह इस देश की विडंबना है अगर ऐसी घटना किसी अन्य समुदाय के साथ हो तो सरकार तुरंत हरकत में आ जाती है। यह घृणात्मक कृत्य इस बात का द्योतक है कि पश्चिमी समाज कितना असभ्य, आशालीन और शैतानियत का नेतृत्व करने वाला समाज है। हिन्दुओ में जागरूकता, विवेक, हौंसले तथा संगठन की कमी है जिस कारण यदा-कदा कोई न कोई घटना देश या फिर विदेश में घटती ही रहती है। मुसलमानो का गुस्सा इस असभ्य समाज के प्रति कितना सही है वास्तव मे अब कुछ लोगों को समझ मे आ रहा होगा। डेनमार्क में एक कार्टून बनता है और पूरे विश्व का मुसलमान सड़कों पर उतर जाता है।
> 
> हालांकि, विदेशों में इस तरह की हरकत का यह कोई पहला मामला नहीं है। इससे पहले भी सस्ती लोकप्रियता और विवादों में बने रहने के लिए और भी कई हस्तियों ने देवी-देवताओं के चित्रों को मोहरा बनाया। कभी जूते-चप्पल पर, तो कभी टॉयलेट शीट पर देवी-देवताओं की तस्वीरें बनाई जा चुकी हैं। पिछले साल ही एक नामी मल्टिनैशनल कंपनी ने भगवानों की तस्वीरों वाले जूते बाजार में उतारे थे। एक नामी फैशन डिजाइनर ने तो सारी हदें ही पार कर स्विमवेयर पर देवी-देवताओं की तस्वीरें बनाई थीं, उसका भी जमकर विरोध हुआ था और उसे अपनी ड्रेस वापस लेनी पड़ी थीं। ये मानसिक रुप से कितने दिवालिए हो सकते हैं, यह इन तस्वीरों को देखकर आसानी से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है।
> 
> धार्मिक मान बिंदु आस्था के प्रतीक होते हैं और हर समुदाय के अपने धार्मिक मान बिंदुओं के सम्मान की रक्षा का पूर्ण अधिकार है। बात-बात पर हिन्दुओं के विरुद्ध बोलने-लिखने वाले “सैकुलर” अब इन प्रश्नों का क्या जवाब देंगे। आज देश की राजनीति को अपने घर की बपौती समझने वाले, धर्मनिरपेक्ष शब्द का भी कहाँ पालन कर रहें हैं। यहाँ तो तुष्टिकरण का खेल चल रहा है, भारत के हित में सोंचने वालों को सांप्रदायिक करार दिया जाता है तथा संस्कृति का गला घोंटने वाले धर्मनिरपेक्ष कहलाते हैं। सेक्युलारिस्म की आड़ में आम इंसान को रौंदा जा रहा हैं। यह तुष्टीकरण की नीति एक बडी बीमारी है! इससे तथाकथित “अल्पसंख्यकों” के वोट खीचे जा सकते हैं लेकिन भारत का भला नहीं हो सकता। रही बात हिंदुत्व वाद की तो आज हिन्दुओ में दम ही नहीं है… उनके लिए एक जॉब, एक सुन्दर पत्नी और थोडा सा बैंक में मनी ही बहुत कुछ हैं। इसके विपरीत में गैर हिन्दूओं का स्लोगन हैं चाहे पंचर जोड़ेगे पर भारत को तोडे़गे। यह स्लोगन मैंने एक पत्रिका में पढ़े थे वाकई आज सही साबित हो रहा है।
> ...


बहुत ही तार्किक ओर उपयुक्त बाते काही है आपने , धन्यवाद

----------


## gopu

बहुत स्वस्थ चर्चा पढ़ कर अच्छा लगा 
भारत की जाती व्यवस्था का परिणाम पहले अकेले दलितों ने झेला 
अब सारा समाज उसका दंश झेल रहा है 
सवर्णों से दलितों की घृणा , दलितों के द्वारा अपना अधिकार छीन लिए जाने की सवर्णों की व्यथा ...इस आत्मध्वंसक प्रवृति से समाज की दुर्दशा ही होगी 
यदि दलित २००० वर्षों के शोषण का बदला लेना चाहते हैं तो इससे उनका विकास नहीं होगा बल्कि समाज में बिखराव ही आएगा 
ये तो इस प्रकार हुआ की " समरथ को नहीं दोस् गुसाई "
पहले सवर्ण और अब दलित !
आरक्षण उचित है या अनुचित इस विषय पे सबकी राय अपने फायदे के अनुरूप ही होगी 
जिसे मिल रहा है ,वो क्यों विरोध करेगा?और जिसे नहीं मिल रहा उसका विरोध करेगा ही !
मैं व्यक्तिगत रूप से किसी भी प्रकार के आरक्षण का समर्थन नहीं करता फिर चाहे वो जातिगत हो या धर्म के आधार पे 
सविंधान में आरक्षण के द्वारा जिस समाज की स्थापना की नीव रखने का प्रयास किया गया वो सिर्फ सरकारी और कुछ प्रभावशाली लोगों तक सीमित रह गया 
यदि इसके विपरीत शिक्षा और बराबरी की व्यवस्था होती तो इसका परिणाम निजी क्षेत्र एवं स्वरोजगार तक परिलक्षित होता !
दुर्भाग्यवश आरक्षण के द्वारा सरकारी तंत्र ने गैर-सवर्ण जातियों के निजी क्षेत्र जो की रोजगार तथा शिक्षा ,सभी में सरकारी तंत्र से बड़ा सामाजिक बदलाव का माध्यम है ,में समानता के मार्ग बंद कर दिए 
आज किसी निजी उच्च कंपनी में किसी भी व्यक्ति जिसने सामान्य वर्ग से शिक्षा पाई है, को रोजगार में प्राथमिकता दी जाती है 
सोचिये क्या सरकार रोजगार या शिक्षा के अवसर इस देश की ८०% जनता को उपलब्ध करा पाई?
दिया तो क्या ? आरक्षण का झुनझुना!
हिलाते रहो और मुख्यधारा से कटते रहो !
आज समय बाबूगिरी का नहीं बल्कि योग्यता के सम्मान का है !
आप बताएं क्या बीते २० वर्षों में कंप्यूटर क्रांति ने लाखों युवकों को न सिर्फ रोजगार दिया बल्कि लाख रुपया वेतन पाना एक सच्चाई बनी , क्या ये सरकार ने किया ?
या ये कर्मठ योग्य आज का युवा जो जाती - पाती से ऊपर उठ कर अपना भविष्य स्वयम बनाता है , उसकी देन है 
अब सोचिये जब कोई व्यक्ति जिसने १५-२० साल की कड़ी मेहनत से अपना भविष्य बनाया , जब उसे अपना सहायक या कर्मचारी चुनना होगा तो वो किसे चुनेगा ?
एक विकास के लिए उत्सुक युवा को जो जाती की बात भी नहीं करता या उसे जो सिर्फ इसलिए उस पद को प्राप्त करना चाहता है की वो एक जाती विशेस से है ?
मित्रों समाज की समरसता जाती के आधार से नहीं बल्कि योग्यता के आधार से हो सकती है 
ऐसा कदापि नहीं है की पिछड़े वर्ग से आनेवाले योग्य नहीं 
वे हर प्रकार से हर वर्ग के समान सक्षम हैं और योग्य भी 
उन्हें आरक्षण का लाभ देकर जो उनका नुक्सान किया जा रहा है 
इसका परिणाम ज्यादा बुरा होगा क्योंकि कोई भी सरकार रोजगार के साधन उत्पन् कराने का कार्य कर सकती है 
न की रोजगार देने का !

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र , हेपपी संडे,  कोण से उच्चतम न्यायालय ने कब ऐसा आदेश पारित किया है, किरप्या आप भी फेसले की कॉपी ओर ये लिखी बात को प्रस्तुत करे


कुछ मेहनत खुद भी कर लिया करो . क्या तुम वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म को वैदिक धर्म का उत्तराधिकारी नहीं मानते ? यदि नहीं तो वेदों को नहीं मानते और नहीं मानते तो ये सूत्र क्यों बनाया ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कुछ मेहनत खुद भी कर लिया करो . क्या तुम वर्तमान हिन्दू धर्म को वैदिक धर्म का उत्तराधिकारी नहीं मानते ? यदि नहीं तो वेदों को नहीं मानते और नहीं मानते तो ये सूत्र क्यों बनाया ?


मित्र इतने कटु तरीके से बोल के क्या बताना चाहते है, आपने भी कई दिन तक सबूत मांगे , अब आपसे कहा गया तो , बताए या ना बताए आपकी मर्जी , पर आपकी कटुता अव्वहारिक लग रही है

----------


## amar2007

> बहुत स्वस्थ चर्चा पढ़ कर अच्छा लगा 
> भारत की जाती व्यवस्था का परिणाम पहले अकेले दलितों ने झेला 
> अब सारा समाज उसका दंश झेल रहा है 
> सवर्णों से दलितों की घृणा , दलितों के द्वारा अपना अधिकार छीन लिए जाने की सवर्णों की व्यथा ...इस आत्मध्वंसक प्रवृति से समाज की दुर्दशा ही होगी 
> यदि दलित २००० वर्षों के शोषण का बदला लेना चाहते हैं तो इससे उनका विकास नहीं होगा बल्कि समाज में बिखराव ही आएगा 
> ये तो इस प्रकार हुआ की " समरथ को नहीं दोस् गुसाई "
> !


मित्र ये बदला लेने वाला प्रोपेगंडा सामान्य वर्ग ने ही बनाया है और सामान्य वर्ग को दलितों के खिलाफ भडकाने और फिर से राजतंत्र लाने के लिए फैला रहे हैं . अगर आपको लगता है कि आराचन बेकार है तो संविधान बन्ने के पहले के २००० साल और बन्ने के बाद के ६० साल , दोनों कि तुलना कर लीजिये . सरकारी संस्थाओं का निजी करण करना एक और चाल है दलितों को आराचन के द्वारा होने वाले उत्थान को रोकने के लिए . सरकार कहती है कि प्रदर्शन अच्छा न होने के कारण निजीकरण किया जा रहा है और इसके लिए प्रबंधन तंत्र को दोषी मानती है पर ये तो देखो कि प्रबंधन तंत्र में सामान्य वर्ग कि ही संख्या ज्यादा है और ज्यदा समय से वो गद्दी पर हैं फिर दलितों पर 'योग्यता' के नाम पर व्यर्थ आरोप क्यों ? और आपको मालूम होना चाहिए कि निजी संस्थानों में समुदाय विशेष को योग्यता के ऊपर महत्त्व दिया जाता है . ज्यादा जान्ने के लिए यहाँ जाएँ :
http://debatedalit.blogspot.com/2011_03_01_archive.html

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बहुत स्वस्थ चर्चा पढ़ कर अच्छा लगा 
> भारत की जाती व्यवस्था का परिणाम पहले अकेले दलितों ने झेला 
> अब सारा समाज उसका दंश झेल रहा है 
> सवर्णों से दलितों की घृणा , दलितों के द्वारा अपना अधिकार छीन लिए जाने की सवर्णों की व्यथा ...इस आत्मध्वंसक प्रवृति से समाज की दुर्दशा ही होगी 
> यदि दलित २००० वर्षों के शोषण का बदला लेना चाहते हैं तो इससे उनका विकास नहीं होगा बल्कि समाज में बिखराव ही आएगा 
> ये तो इस प्रकार हुआ की " समरथ को नहीं दोस् गुसाई "
> पहले सवर्ण और अब दलित !
> आरक्षण उचित है या अनुचित इस विषय पे सबकी राय अपने फायदे के अनुरूप ही होगी 
> जिसे मिल रहा है ,वो क्यों विरोध करेगा?और जिसे नहीं मिल रहा उसका विरोध करेगा ही !
> ...





आपकी सोच सही है, धन्यवाद

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र इतने कटु तरीके से बोल के क्या बताना चाहते है, आपने भी कई दिन तक सबूत मांगे , अब आपसे कहा गया तो , बताए या ना बताए आपकी मर्जी , पर आपकी कटुता अव्वहारिक लग रही है


ऐसी चीज़ों के बारे में आपको खुद जानकारी रखनी चाहिए . ये फैसला बहुत पुराना है . किसी अनुभवी वकील से संपर्क करें . वैसे अगर आप मेरी बात पर यकीन नहीं करना चाहते हैं तो ये आपकी इच्छा .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ऐसी चीज़ों के बारे में आपको खुद जानकारी रखनी चाहिए . ये फैसला बहुत पुराना है . किसी अनुभवी वकील से संपर्क करें . वैसे अगर आप मेरी बात पर यकीन नहीं करना चाहते हैं तो ये आपकी इच्छा .


जी बिलकुल ईसी उत्तर की आशा थी जी, धन्यवाद

----------


## gopu

> मित्र ये बदला लेने वाला प्रोपेगंडा सामान्य वर्ग ने ही बनाया है और सामान्य वर्ग को दलितों के खिलाफ भडकाने और फिर से राजतंत्र लाने के लिए फैला रहे हैं . अगर आपको लगता है कि आराचन बेकार है तो संविधान बन्ने के पहले के २००० साल और बन्ने के बाद के ६० साल , दोनों कि तुलना कर लीजिये . सरकारी संस्थाओं का निजी करण करना एक और चाल है दलितों को आराचन के द्वारा होने वाले उत्थान को रोकने के लिए . सरकार कहती है कि प्रदर्शन अच्छा न होने के कारण निजीकरण किया जा रहा है और इसके लिए प्रबंधन तंत्र को दोषी मानती है पर ये तो देखो कि प्रबंधन तंत्र में सामान्य वर्ग कि ही संख्या ज्यादा है और ज्यदा समय से वो गद्दी पर हैं फिर दलितों पर 'योग्यता' के नाम पर व्यर्थ आरोप क्यों ? और आपको मालूम होना चाहिए कि निजी संस्थानों में समुदाय विशेष को योग्यता के ऊपर महत्त्व दिया जाता है . ज्यादा जान्ने के लिए यहाँ जाएँ :
> http://debatedalit.blogspot.com/2011_03_01_archive.html


मेरी बात का सार यही है की बदलाव मुख्या धारा में जुड के आये न की विद्वेष फैला कर !
उत्थान सरकारी गैर सरकारी तथा सामाजिक हर स्तर पे हो न कुछ प्रतिशत आरक्षण का लोलीपोप दिखा कर 
समाज में हम सब बराबर है ,अगर ये पहले के जाहिलों ने समझा होता ...तो भारत विश्वगुरु होता 
परन्तु उसी गलती को पुनः दोहराने से वो सुधर नहीं जायेगी ...बल्कि नइ समस्याओं को उत्पन्न करेगी 
विवाद से हल नहीं निकलेगा ...लेकिन विचार से जरुर निकलेगा

----------


## gopu

[QUOTE=chanddanapur;332197]आपकी सोच सही है, धन्यवाद[/QUOT
भाई मैंने अपने विचार रखे , आपको सही लगा ...मुझे यह जान कर अच्चा लगा 
धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मेरी बात का सार यही है की बदलाव मुख्या धारा में जुड के आये न की विद्वेष फैला कर !
> उत्थान सरकारी गैर सरकारी तथा सामाजिक हर स्तर पे हो न कुछ प्रतिशत आरक्षण का लोलीपोप दिखा कर 
> समाज में हम सब बराबर है ,अगर ये पहले के जाहिलों ने समझा होता ...तो भारत विश्वगुरु होता 
> परन्तु उसी गलती को पुनः दोहराने से वो सुधर नहीं जायेगी ...बल्कि नइ समस्याओं को उत्पन्न करेगी 
> विवाद से हल नहीं निकलेगा ...लेकिन विचार से जरुर निकलेगा


पहले भारत मैं तो क्या पूरे विसव मैं जाती गत आधारित व्यवस्था थी , विसव के विकसित देशो ने ईसके  दोषो को समझ कर ईसे खत्म किया, पर भारत मैं आज भी जाति के आधार पे रिज़र्वेशन दिया जा रहा है, जो सर्वथा अनुचित है, फिर पुरानी गल्तियो को न्ये सिरे से दोहराया जा रहा है , बल्कि ईसके की समाज मैं निचले पायदान पर बेट्ठे लोगो के बारे मैं कुछ किया जाय, वोट बेंक की ही राजनीति हो रही है

----------


## gopu

> पहले भारत मैं तो क्या पूरे विसव मैं जाती गत आधारित व्यवस्था थी , विसव के विकसित देशो ने ईसके  दोषो को समझ कर ईसे खत्म किया, पर भारत मैं आज भी जाति के आधार पे रिज़र्वेशन दिया जा रहा है, जो सर्वथा अनुचित है, फिर पुरानी गल्तियो को न्ये सिरे से दोहराया जा रहा है , बल्कि ईसके की समाज मैं निचले पायदान पर बेट्ठे लोगो के बारे मैं कुछ किया जाय, वोट बेंक की ही राजनीति हो रही है


आपने सत्य कहा 
अज्ञानता के अन्धकार को मिटा कर समानता स्थापित करने के स्थान पे ....वोट की राजनीती 
प्रजातंत्र के सबसे बड़े अस्त्र का इतना बड़ा उपहास !
वो भी तथाकथित जमीन से जुड़े नेताओं के द्वारा ?
प्रजा अपने ही तंत्र में पीसने को बाध्य है और उसे आरक्षण के नाम पे ठगा जा रहा है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपने सत्य कहा 
> अज्ञानता के अन्धकार को मिटा कर समानता स्थापित करने के स्थान पे ....वोट की राजनीती 
> प्रजातंत्र के सबसे बड़े अस्त्र का इतना बड़ा उपहास !
> वो भी तथाकथित जमीन से जुड़े नेताओं के द्वारा ?
> प्रजा अपने ही तंत्र में पीसने को बाध्य है और उसे आरक्षण के नाम पे ठगा जा रहा है


मित्र विसव भर मैं कोई भी समाज जाति उच्च है तो आपको ये जानकारी होगी की वो स्व रोजगार के कारन है, कोई सरकारी नोकरी कर के नही, आज ये जरूरी है की समाज की अंतिम पंक्ति पे बेट्ठे लोगो को सिक्षित किया जाय, उन्हे  स्व रोजगार दिया जाय, तभी उनका कल्याण होगा

----------


## kajal pandey

> जब कुछ  नहीं मिलता है तो लोग धर्म को ही उठा लाते हैं ढाल बनाने के लिए  . किसी भी वर्ग का व्यक्ति हमेंशा उस व्यवस्था का समर्थन करता है जिससे उसे फायदा हो तो इसमें आश्चर्य की बात ही  क्या जो सामान्य वर्ग का हिन्दू अगर हिन्दू धर्म व्यवस्था की पुरजोर वकालत करता हो क्योंकि आखिरकार मलाई जो उसे मिलनी है. आराचन का विरोध इसलिए हो रहा है क्योंकि अब वो मलाई दलितों को भी मिलने लगी है. दूसरों को खुद से निम्न जाती का समझने वालों को भला ये बात कैसे हज़म हो सकती है !
> दूसरी बात  किसी  दलित को सादी के लिए मजबूर करने वाली बात है तो कानूनन कोई अपनी जाती वाले को भी नहीं कर सकता है पर अगर पति-पत्नी मैं से कोई भी दलित वर्ग का है तो उनके बच्चों को दलित वर्ग को मिलने वाली सभी सुविधाएं मिलेंगी ऐसा मैं नहीं उच्चतम नायालय का कहना है .
> और रही बात दलितों के उत्थान की तो सामान्य वर्ग कितना भी जोर लगा ले ( लगा ही रहा है ) , उसे नहीं रोक पायेगा , हाँ गति जरूर धीमी कर पायेगा तरह तरह की सजिसों और अवरोधों के द्वारा पर आखिरकार उन्हें ही इससे नुक्सान होगा .
> 
>  देवी -देवता :
> एक चीज़ मुझे समझ में नहीं  आती की एक तरफ हिन्दू देवी - देवताओं को महा सक्तिमान मानते हैं और रोज़ खुद की रक्छा और सुख के लिए उनसे प्रार्थना करते हैं पर उलटे देवी देवताओं पर होने वाले अत्याचार को लेकर चिल्लाते हैं . ऐसा करके वो क्या दिखाना चाहते हैं की उनके देवी देवता इतने भी सछम नहीं हैं की खुद पर किये जाने वाले अत्याचार को रोक सकें !!! कोई उन्हें चप्पल में डाल लेता है तो कोई चड्ढी में !!! पर बेवकूफों  की समझ में इतनी सी बात नहीं आती कि जो खुद को बेईज्ज़त होने से नहीं बचा पा रहा है वो दूसरों को क्या बचाएगा !!!!!
> अब अगर उनसे कोई  अज्ञानता (पाखंड, ढोंग कुछ भी कह लो ) को छोड़कर शुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) को अपनाने को कहे तो उल्टा  उसे कि अज्ञानी, पागल  और मूर्ख कहने लगेंगे और जब प्रमाण लाने को कहो तो फुस्स !
> तो अब भाई या तो पाखंड ही कर लो या धर्म ही बचा लो!!!


*अमर जी क्या आप बातो के धनी है या कुछ ज्ञान भी रखते है ,,,,,,महोदय अगर आपको कानून की जानकारी नहीं है तो फिर बार बार कानून की दुहाई क्यू देते है..........आपने लिखा है की अगर माँ बाप मे से कोई एक दलित है तो उससे अरछां का लाभ मिलेगा .........जबकि ऐसा बिलकुल नहीं है आप वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय क्यू नहीं पढ़ लेते.......आराचन पाने के उद्देश्य से यदि सदी की जाती है तो लाभ नहीं मिलता जनाब ,एक दलित महिला अगर उछ वर्ग मे सदी कर ley और पुत्र की प्राप्ति हो तो उससे अरछां नहीं मिलेगा क्यू बिना सर पैर की बात कर rahey है आप .......आराचन केवल उस बालक को मिलता है जिसने उस वर्ग की त्रासदी को झेला हो*

----------


## amar2007

> पहले भारत मैं तो क्या पूरे विसव मैं जाती गत आधारित व्यवस्था थी , विसव के विकसित देशो ने ईसके  दोषो को समझ कर ईसे खत्म किया, पर भारत मैं आज भी जाति के आधार पे रिज़र्वेशन दिया जा रहा है, जो सर्वथा अनुचित है, फिर पुरानी गल्तियो को न्ये सिरे से दोहराया जा रहा है , बल्कि ईसके की समाज मैं निचले पायदान पर बेट्ठे लोगो के बारे मैं कुछ किया जाय, वोट बेंक की ही राजनीति हो रही है


जाती व्यवस्था जरूर थी पर जातियों के नाम पर जिस तरह अपने  धर्म के ही व्यक्ति पर अत्याचार और उसके साथ अमानवीय व्यवहार इस देश मैं हुआ , वैसा कहीं देखने को नहीं मिलता . आपने कभी ये लाइन पढ़ी है जो वर्तमान आराचन का आधार है :
अगर किसी पर अत्याचार जाती के आधार  पर हुआ है तो मुआवजा भी जाती के ही आधार पर ही  मिलना चाहिए . इसीलिए इस देश में आप जाती नहीं बदल सकते !!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जाती व्यवस्था जरूर थी पर जातियों के नाम पर जिस तरह अपने  धर्म के ही व्यक्ति पर अत्याचार और उसके साथ अमानवीय व्यवहार इस देश मैं हुआ , वैसा कहीं देखने को नहीं मिलता . आपने कभी ये लाइन पढ़ी है जो वर्तमान आराचन का आधार है :
> अगर किसी पर अत्याचार जाती के आधार  पर हुआ है तो मुआवजा भी जाती के ही आधार पर ही  मिलना चाहिए . इसीलिए इस देश में आप जाती नहीं बदल सकते !!!


मित्र जाति ब्द्ल्ने की बात नही कर रहा, समाज की निचली अंतिम पंक्ति पे बेट्ठे लोगो को सुखी जीवन के लिए स्व्रोजगार की बात कह रहा हूँ,

----------


## amar2007

> *अमर जी क्या आप बातो के धनी है या कुछ ज्ञान भी रखते है ,,,,,,महोदय अगर आपको कानून की जानकारी नहीं है तो फिर बार बार कानून की दुहाई क्यू देते है..........आपने लिखा है की अगर माँ बाप मे से कोई एक दलित है तो उससे अरछां का लाभ मिलेगा .........जबकि ऐसा बिलकुल नहीं है आप वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय क्यू नहीं पढ़ लेते.......आराचन पाने के उद्देश्य से यदि सदी की जाती है तो लाभ नहीं मिलता जनाब ,एक दलित महिला अगर उछ वर्ग मे सदी कर ley और पुत्र की प्राप्ति हो तो उससे अरछां नहीं मिलेगा क्यू बिना सर पैर की बात कर rahey है आप .......आराचन केवल उस बालक को मिलता है जिसने उस वर्ग की त्रासदी को झेला हो*


क्या? अगर आप सही कह रही हैं तो मुझे एक बार फिर से देखना होगा ! वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय कब आया ? क्या उसका लिंक दे सकती हैं सम्बंधित न्यायलय की वेबसाइट से या कोर्ट का नाम, तारीख और फैसले का नंबर दे सकती हैं ?

----------


## kajal pandey

chandan जी मुझे लगता है की सबसे अच्छा यह होगा की इस महान ब्यक्ति की किसी बात का जवाब न दिया जय क्यू की बात आदमी से की जाती है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र जाति ब्द्ल्ने की बात नही कर रहा, समाज की निचली अंतिम पंक्ति पे बेट्ठे लोगो को सुखी जीवन के लिए स्व्रोजगार की बात कह रहा हूँ,


आप समाज की निचली पांति किसे मानते हैं ?

----------


## kajal pandey

*मेरा sabhi सदस्यों से विनम्र निवेदन है की अमर जी के किसी बात का जवाब न डे ..............इनकी बीमारी ठीक करने की सबसे अछि दावा यही होगी*

----------


## amar2007

> chandan जी मुझे लगता है की सबसे अच्छा यह होगा की इस महान ब्यक्ति की किसी बात का जवाब न दिया जय क्यू की बात आदमी से की जाती है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


आपका सूत्र में आना न आना आपके ऊपर है . वैसे आपने 'नास्तिक' , 'इस्वर' , 'पूजा' जैसे शब्दों की व्याख्या सुध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) के अनुसार नहीं बताई !!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> chandan जी मुझे लगता है की सबसे अच्छा यह होगा की इस महान ब्यक्ति की किसी बात का जवाब न दिया जय क्यू की बात आदमी से की जाती है ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


दिया जी ईन्नको हमारी बातो का न्यालय , स्विंधान मैं लिखा सबूत चाहिये, ओर ये मित्र जो लिखते है , उसके बारे बोलते है की मानो या ना मानो आपकी मर्जी ....दोहरी विचारधारा है ईन  मित्र की

----------


## amar2007

> *मेरा sabhi सदस्यों से विनम्र निवेदन है की अमर जी के किसी बात का जवाब न डे ..............इनकी बीमारी ठीक करने की सबसे अछि दावा यही होगी*


जवाब हो तब न देंगी आप !! हर दसवीं पास व्यक्ति को वैज्ञानिक मानसिक रोगी ( पागल ) ही लगता है. मुझे इसमें कोई आश्चर्य नहीं.

----------


## kajal pandey

> क्या? अगर आप सही कह रही हैं तो मुझे एक बार फिर से देखना होगा ! वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय कब आया ? क्या उसका लिंक दे सकती हैं सम्बंधित न्यायलय की वेबसाइट से या कोर्ट का नाम, तारीख और फैसले का नंबर दे सकती हैं ?


आराछां के मुद्दे पर १० दिन से भासन डे रहे हो और वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय नहीं जानते ..........कुछ बोलने के पहले कुछ पढ़ भी लिया करो

----------


## kajal pandey

दसवी  तक  कौन  पढ़ा  है यह तो issi  बात से पता  चलता  है जो  तुम  पुच  रहे हो

----------


## amar2007

> आराछां के मुद्दे पर १० दिन से भासन डे रहे हो और वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय नहीं जानते ..........कुछ बोलने के पहले कुछ पढ़ भी लिया करो


अगर आपकी बात सही है तो सामान्य वर्ग के पास केवल चिल्लाने के अलावा कोई मार्ग नहीं है !!!

----------


## kajal pandey

*dekhiye  अमर जी आपसे बार बार निवेदन कर रही हु की कुछ पढ़िय ,सामान्य वर्ग को आप भला बुरा कहे या वे दलित वर्ग को भला बुरा कहे इस्ससे कुछ नहीं होगा ,,,,,,,,,आप जैसे महँ विचारको को ही पूरी दुनिया अनपढ़ या दसवी तक पास लगती है ,,,,,,,,,मेरा दावा है की आप गलत बोलने के आदि है*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *dekhiye  अमर जी आपसे बार बार निवेदन कर रही हु की कुछ पढ़िय ,सामान्य वर्ग को आप भला बुरा कहे या वे दलित वर्ग को भला बुरा कहे इस्ससे कुछ नहीं होगा ,,,,,,,,,आप जैसे महँ विचारको को ही पूरी दुनिया अनपढ़ या दसवी तक पास लगती है ,,,,,,,,,मेरा दावा है की आप गलत बोलने के आदि है*


दिया जी आप शांत रहे, बेकार की बातो का जवाब ही ना दे....फोरम पे आपको बहुत काम रहते है, अपना मूड खराब ना करे

----------


## amar2007

> *dekhiye  अमर जी आपसे बार बार निवेदन कर रही हु की कुछ पढ़िय ,सामान्य वर्ग को आप भला बुरा कहे या वे दलित वर्ग को भला बुरा कहे इस्ससे कुछ नहीं होगा ,,,,,,,,,आप जैसे महँ विचारको को ही पूरी दुनिया अनपढ़ या दसवी तक पास लगती है ,,,,,,,,,मेरा दावा है की आप गलत बोलने के आदि है*


दावा तो आप ऐसे कर रही हैं जैसे हमेंशा सही बोलती हों !!!! आपने मुझे नास्तिक कहा और ये भी कहा की में इस्वर की पूजा करने वालों को बेवकूफ कहता हूँ पर अभी तक 'नास्तिक' , 'इस्वर' और 'पूजा' शब्द की व्याख्या सुध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) के अनुसार नहीं बताई !!! और अगर आपको नहीं मालूम तो आरोप कैसे लगाया !! पहले सुध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) के बारे में पढो तब किसी पर ऐसे आरोप लगाओ . मेरा दावा है की आपने कभी वेदों का सही भाष्य नहीं पढ़ा !!!

----------


## amar2007

> दिया जी आप शांत रहे, बेकार की बातो का जवाब ही ना दे....फोरम पे आपको बहुत काम रहते है, अपना मूड खराब ना करे


अगर वेदों के बारे में पूछे गए सवाल आपको बेकार लगते हैं तो ये सूत्र क्यों बनाया ?

----------


## aawara

*सामान्य वर्ग कितना भी जोर लगा ले *, उसे नहीं रोक पायेगा
*तो अब समस्या क्या है ये तो अच्छी बात है
*
एक चीज़ मुझे समझ में नहीं*आती की एक तरफ हिन्दू देवी - देवताओं को महा
सक्तिमान मानते हैं और रोज़खुद की रक्छा और सुख के लिए उनसे प्रार्थना
करते हैं पर उलटे देवी देवताओं पर होने वाले अत्याचार को लेकर चिल्लाते
हैं
*ये तो स्वाभाविक है दोस्त जिनको आप पूजते है उनके
अपमान को आप बरदाश्त नही कर सकते
* ऐसा करके वो क्या दिखाना चाहते हैं की उनके देवी देवता इतने
भी सछम नहीं हैं की खुद पर किये जाने वाले अत्याचार को रोक सकें !!! कोई
उन्हें चप्पल में डाल लेता है तो कोई चड्ढी में !!!
*ये पागल भी तो उसी की सँतान हैँ इसलिए चुप रहता है वो
वैसे देखो तो एक सँत ही मान अपमान से उपर उठ जाता है तो भगवान कि क्या
बात करुँ पर हमारा भी कुछ कर्तव्य तो बनता है बँधु कि गलत मँशा का विरोध
करेँ
* पर बेवकूफों*की समझ में इतनी सी बात नहीं आती कि जो खुद को
बेईज्ज़त होने से नहीं बचा पा रहा है वो दूसरों को क्या बचाएगा !!!!!
*भाइ *आप जिस मकान मे रहते हो वो अपनी रछा धूप धूल
बारिश ओले से नहीँ कर पाता पर आपकी रछा तो करता ही है वैसे भगवान इन
तर्कोँ से उपर कि सत्ता है दोस्त कम से कम मेरे जैसे लोगो कि तर्कशक्ति से तो जरुर

*
अब अगर उनसे कोई *अज्ञानता (पाखंड) को छोड़कर शुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक
धर्म ) को अपनाने को कहे तो उल्टा *उसे कि अज्ञानी, पागल *और मूर्ख कहने
लगेंगे और जब प्रमाण लाने को कहो तो फुस्स !तो अब भाई या तो पाखंड ही कर
लो या धर्म ही बचा लो!!!
*भाइ आपकी पाखँड कि परिभाषा अगर धरमग्रँथो को लेकर
है तो निवेदन करुँगा कि एक बार विवेकपूर्वक अध्ययन करे तो हर जगह वेदाँत
हि दिखेगा आपको
*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *अमर जी क्या आप बातो के धनी है या कुछ ज्ञान भी रखते है ,,,,,,महोदय अगर आपको कानून की जानकारी नहीं है तो फिर बार बार कानून की दुहाई क्यू देते है..........आपने लिखा है की अगर माँ बाप मे से कोई एक दलित है तो उससे अरछां का लाभ मिलेगा .........जबकि ऐसा बिलकुल नहीं है आप वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय क्यू नहीं पढ़ लेते.......आराचन पाने के उद्देश्य से यदि सदी की जाती है तो लाभ नहीं मिलता जनाब ,एक दलित महिला अगर उछ वर्ग मे सदी कर ley और पुत्र की प्राप्ति हो तो उससे अरछां नहीं मिलेगा क्यू बिना सर पैर की बात कर rahey है आप .......आराचन केवल उस बालक को मिलता है जिसने उस वर्ग की त्रासदी को झेला हो*


diya ji ka kahna sahee hai isi prakar yadi uchch varg ki mahila dalit varg ke vyaktee se vivah karti hai to uske bachchon ko labh milta hai. Us mahila ko tab bhi nahi. Dalit mahila uchch varg me vivah karti hai to use to labh milega magar uske bachchon ko nahi.
(sorry for english)

----------


## aawara

ठीक है वरिष्ठसदस्य मित्रोँ अब मै कुछ नही लिखूँगा मित्र अमर जी,मै आपका विरोध कर रहा हूँ पर दिया जी कि तरह मुझे भी यही लगता है कि आपके पास कहने कौ बहुत कुछ सार्थक सत्य और प्रासँगिक है पर आप बस सही तरिका उपयोग मे नही ला रहे चलता हूँ दोस्त
अगर उचित समझो तो मेरी सलाह पर गौर करना

----------


## amar2007

> diya ji ka kahna sahee hai isi prakar yadi uchch varg ki mahila dalit varg ke vyaktee se vivah karti hai to uske bachchon ko labh milta hai. Us mahila ko tab bhi nahi. Dalit mahila uchch varg me vivah karti hai to use to labh milega magar uske bachchon ko nahi.
> (sorry for english)


सही कह रहे हैं  हैं मित्र में आंशिक रूप से गलत था . इसका मतलब ये है क़ी सामान्य वर्ग के लिए रास्ते  पूरी तरह बंद नहीं हैं . यदि सामान्य वर्ग क़ी लड़की , दलित वर्ग के लड़के से शादी करती है तो उनके बच्चों को आरछ्न का लाभ मिलेगा !!
ज्यादा जानकारी के लिए इस लिंक पर जाएँ :
http://teesarakhamba.blogspot.com/20...blog-post.html

----------


## amar2007

> ठीक है वरिष्ठसदस्य मित्रोँ अब मै कुछ नही लिखूँगा मित्र अमर जी,मै आपका विरोध कर रहा हूँ पर दिया जी कि तरह मुझे भी यही लगता है कि आपके पास कहने कौ बहुत कुछ सार्थक सत्य और प्रासँगिक है पर आप बस सही तरिका उपयोग मे नही ला रहे चलता हूँ दोस्त
> अगर उचित समझो तो मेरी सलाह पर गौर करना


 आवारा जी जिस तरह से आप मेरी प्रविष्टी का पंक्ति दर पंक्ति जवाब दे रहे हैं , लगता है अच्छे खासे  बहस के मूड में हैं . अव्वल दर्जे तो आपको मूलभूत चीज़ों जैसे 'भगवान्' , 'इस्वर' , जड़ ' 'चेतन ' जैसी चीजों क़ी जानकारी नहीं है . आप पहले इन चीज़ों के बारे में जानें उसके बाद ही जवाब दें. अभी आपने एक पोस्ट में गौतम बुध को इस्वर ही बता दिया था पर न कभी बुध और न कभी उनके अनुयायियों के बुध को इस्वर कहा . समस्या आपके साथ ये है क़ी आप जिन स्रोतों से जानकारी ले रहे हैं वो मिलावटी और भ्रामक हैं और उस पर भी आप किसी दुसरे क़ी बात सुनना और उसके द्वारा दिया प्रमाण देखना नहीं चाहते हैं .
आप इसे पढ़े , आपके कई भ्रम दूर हो जायेंगे :
http://www.scribd.com/doc/35968750/d...rarth-sangraha

----------


## aawara

> आवारा जी जिस तरह से आप मेरी प्रविष्टी का पंक्ति दर पंक्ति जवाब दे रहे हैं , लगता है अच्छे खासे  बहस के मूड में हैं . अव्वल दर्जे तो आपको मूलभूत चीज़ों जैसे 'भगवान्' , 'इस्वर' , जड़ ' 'चेतन ' जैसी चीजों क़ी जानकारी नहीं है . आप पहले इन चीज़ों के बारे में जानें उसके बाद ही जवाब दें. अभी आपने एक पोस्ट में गौतम बुध को इस्वर ही बता दिया था पर न कभी बुध और न कभी उनके अनुयायियों के बुध को इस्वर कहा . समस्या आपके साथ ये है क़ी आप जिन स्रोतों से जानकारी ले रहे हैं वो मिलावटी और भ्रामक हैं और उस पर भी आप किसी दुसरे क़ी बात सुनना और उसके द्वारा दिया प्रमाण देखना नहीं चाहते हैं .
> आप इसे पढ़े , आपके कई भ्रम दूर हो जायेंगे :
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/35968750/d...rarth-sangraha




प्रिय मित्र ,
*जड़ और चेतन , इश्वर और भगवान, अगुन और सगुन ,निराकार और साकार  मेरे लिए तत्व्त्तः एक हैं दोस्त .
मैं शंकराचार्य के एकस्वर बाद को मानता हूँ . उन्होंने कहा की "सर्बमं खल्मिदम ब्रहम: " मतलब हर चीज ब्रह्म: ही है ., तुलसी ने भी यही कहा है
अंधकार को मैं अप्रगटीथ  प्रकाश कहता हूँ
मैं जो जनता हूँ और जो मानता हूँ वोह संछेप में कह दिया अब आपको लगता है मित्र की मैं अज्ञानी हूँ तो इस अज्ञान में मुझे ज्यादा प्रकाश दीखता है और संतुष्ट और खुस हूँ इसके साथ
अब नहीं कुछ कहना मुझे  धन्यवाद*

----------


## kajal pandey

इस निर्णय में कहा गया है कि किसी को भी जाति के आधार पर लाभ प्राप्त करने के लिए यह साबित करना आवश्यक है कि उस ने उस जाति का सदस्य होने के कारण उस जाति के सामाजिक, आर्थिक और शैक्षणिक अभावों और अयोग्यताओं को भुगता हो। इस मामले में अनुसूचित जनजाति की एक महिला ने एक सामान्य वर्ग के पुरुष के साथ विवाह किया था। न्यायालय ने कहा कि यह एक प्रेम विवाह का मामला था और महिला अपने वर्ग को छो़ड़ कर चली गई थी। इस कारण उस की संतान उस जाति की नहीं कही जा सकती। 

....बस न्यायलय ने इतना ही बोला है बाकि लाइन न्यायलय का नहीं है

----------


## kajal pandey

इसी आधार पर हम यह मान सकते हैं कि यदि कोई सामान्य वर्ग की स्त्री किसी आरक्षित वर्ग के पुरुष से विवाह करती है और उस के साथ उस के परिवार में जा कर निवास करती है तो वह आरक्षण का लाभ प्राप्त कर सकती है।
*यह लाइन न्यायलय का नहीं है क्यू सबको भ्रमित कर रहे है आप*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दिया जी बहुत ही ज्नुप्योगी जानकारी आपसे मिली, आपका सुक्रिया....

----------


## kajal pandey

*आपने जो लिंक दिया है उसको खुद पढ़ लीजिये फिर दुसरे को पढ़िएगा कानून की pechidgi आप जैसे लोग जो बहुत ही विद्वान है वे  समझ नहीं सकते*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *अमर जी क्या आप बातो के धनी है या कुछ ज्ञान भी रखते है ,,,,,,महोदय अगर आपको कानून की जानकारी नहीं है तो फिर बार बार कानून की दुहाई क्यू देते है..........आपने लिखा है की अगर माँ बाप मे से कोई एक दलित है तो उससे अरछां का लाभ मिलेगा .........जबकि ऐसा बिलकुल नहीं है आप वल्सम्मा पाल का निर्णय क्यू नहीं पढ़ लेते.......आराचन पाने के उद्देश्य से यदि सदी की जाती है तो लाभ नहीं मिलता जनाब ,एक दलित महिला अगर उछ वर्ग मे सदी कर ley और पुत्र की प्राप्ति हो तो उससे अरछां नहीं मिलेगा क्यू बिना सर पैर की बात कर rahey है आप .......आराचन केवल उस बालक को मिलता है जिसने उस वर्ग की त्रासदी को झेला हो*


आखिरी लाइन पढ़िए मेरी आपने जो लिंक दिया है वह मै पहले ही बता चुकी हु अमर जी upar dekh lijiye

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> पहले भारत मैं तो क्या पूरे विसव मैं जाती गत आधारित व्यवस्था थी , विसव के विकसित देशो ने ईसके  दोषो को समझ कर ईसे खत्म किया, पर भारत मैं आज भी जाति के आधार पे रिज़र्वेशन दिया जा रहा है, जो सर्वथा अनुचित है, फिर पुरानी गल्तियो को न्ये सिरे से दोहराया जा रहा है , बल्कि ईसके की समाज मैं निचले पायदान पर बेट्ठे लोगो के बारे मैं कुछ किया जाय, वोट बेंक की ही राजनीति हो रही है





> मित्र विसव भर मैं कोई भी समाज जाति उच्च है तो आपको ये जानकारी होगी की वो स्व रोजगार के कारन है, कोई सरकारी नोकरी कर के नही, आज ये जरूरी है की समाज की अंतिम पंक्ति पे बेट्ठे लोगो को सिक्षित किया जाय, उन्हे  स्व रोजगार दिया जाय, तभी उनका कल्याण होगा


 मित्रो मेरी ईस राय पर आपके क्या विचार है किरप्या सभी बताए

----------


## kajal pandey

चन्दन जी आपके विचार अछे है ,लेकिन सामाजिक रूप से इससे लागु होने मे आभी बहुत समय लगेगा ,,,,विकाश हुआ है लेकिन आभी बहुत देरी है........आराचन की ब्यावास्ठा को जाती के आलावा किसी दुसरे आधार पर बनाने मे हमे बहुत परिवर्तन की आवश्यकता पड़ेगी जो एक दिन मे नहीं हो सकता,,,,,,,,,,आपके इस विचार का प्रोग आक्सर अरछां का विरोध करने के लिए भी किया जाता है ,,,,इस लिए यह विचार लागु करना सही है इस बात पर मुझे संका है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

दिया जी जब तक दलितो पिच्छलि पायदान पे बेठे लोगो के लिए कोई ठोस सामाजिक योजना नही होगी तब टीके उनका भला केवल रिज़र्वेशन से नही होगा,

----------


## kajal pandey

> दिया जी जब तक दलितो पिच्छलि पायदान पे बेठे लोगो के लिए कोई ठोस सामाजिक योजना नही होगी तब टीके उनका भला केवल रिज़र्वेशन से नही होगा,


*जी आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे है अगर आपकी बातो को ईमानदारी  से लागु किया जाय तब ,,,,,,जातीय विद्वेस से भरे भारत मे आपकी बातो को लागु कर पाना मुश्किल है*

----------


## amar2007

> प्रिय मित्र ,
> *जड़ और चेतन , इश्वर और भगवान, अगुन और सगुन ,निराकार और साकार  मेरे लिए तत्व्त्तः एक हैं दोस्त .
> मैं शंकराचार्य के एकस्वर बाद को मानता हूँ . उन्होंने कहा की "सर्बमं खल्मिदम ब्रहम: " मतलब हर चीज ब्रह्म: ही है ., तुलसी ने भी यही कहा है
> अंधकार को मैं अप्रगटीथ  प्रकाश कहता हूँ
> मैं जो जनता हूँ और जो मानता हूँ वोह संछेप में कह दिया अब आपको लगता है मित्र की मैं अज्ञानी हूँ तो इस अज्ञान में मुझे ज्यादा प्रकाश दीखता है और संतुष्ट और खुस हूँ इसके साथ
> अब नहीं कुछ कहना मुझे  धन्यवाद*


अच्छा आवारा जी संकराचार्य का जो  एक इसवारवाद (अद्वैत )का सिद्धांत है उसे यहाँ लिखिए फिर उस पर चर्चा करते हैं.
लेकिन अगर आप अपने ज्ञान को परिस्कृत और और उसमें वृद्धि करने के इच्छुक नहीं हैं तो आप मानव जीवन के उद्देश्य से भटक रहे हैं . और अगर आप उसी में खुस हैं तो इस तरह से सूत्र  में बहस करने का क्या अर्थ है ? क्या आप खुद भ्रमित होकर दूसरों को भी भ्रमित करना चाहते हैं ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *जी आप बिलकुल सही कह रहे है अगर आपकी बातो को ईमानदारी  से लागु किया जाय तब ,,,,,,जातीय विद्वेस से भरे भारत मे आपकी बातो को लागु कर पाना मुश्किल है*


mitr दलित , समाज की पिच्छलि पंक्ति मैं बेठे लोग केवल आज नेतावों की कठपुतलिया बनके रह गये है , उन्हे केवल वोट बेंक के लिए ईस्तेमाल किया जा रहा है

----------


## kajal pandey

जी सही है लेकिन ,,,इन बातो से अररचन ब्यावास्ठा ख़त्म कर डे से सब ठीक हो जायेगा क्या

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जी सही है लेकिन ,,,इन बातो से अररचन ब्यावास्ठा ख़त्म कर डे से सब ठीक हो जायेगा क्या


पर एक सुरुवात तो कर्णी होगी, तभी ईंका उद्धार हो पाएगा, रिज़र्वेशन तो वोट पाने का झुंजूना मात्र है , उससे कुछ नही होगा, सिर्फ आग लगेगी

----------


## amar2007

> इस निर्णय में कहा गया है कि किसी को भी जाति के आधार पर लाभ प्राप्त करने के लिए यह साबित करना आवश्यक है कि उस ने उस जाति का सदस्य होने के कारण उस जाति के सामाजिक, आर्थिक और शैक्षणिक अभावों और अयोग्यताओं को भुगता हो। इस मामले में अनुसूचित जनजाति की एक महिला ने एक सामान्य वर्ग के पुरुष के साथ विवाह किया था। न्यायालय ने कहा कि यह एक प्रेम विवाह का मामला था और महिला अपने वर्ग को छो़ड़ कर चली गई थी। इस कारण उस की संतान उस जाति की नहीं कही जा सकती। 
> 
> ....बस न्यायलय ने इतना ही बोला है बाकि लाइन न्यायलय का नहीं है


 दिया जी उस पेज पर एक मुक़दमे का सन्दर्भ दिया गया है , उसे भी पढ़ें . और लिखने वाले कि प्रोफाइल भी पढ़ लें . मानना न मानना आपके ऊपर है . और आपने स्वयम ही कहा है कि आराचन उस वर्ग को मिलता है जीने उसकी त्रासदी को झेला हो !! तो अब हम मान लेते हैं कि एक सामान्य  वर्ग कि लड़की , दलित वर्ग के लड़के से शादी करके उसके परिवार में जाती है और उनके  जो बच्चे पैदा होते हैं वो पित्रसत्तात्मक हिन्दू व्यवस्था होने कि वजह से पिता और  उसके परिवार में ही गिने जायेंगे जो कि दलित वर्ग  से समंध रखता है इसलिए बच्चों को दलित वर्ग कि त्रासदी को झेला होगा और इसी आधार पर उनके बच्चों को आरंचन मिलेगा .  कुछ भी कहने से पहले कृपया इसे पढ़ें :
http://www.indiankanoon.org/doc/325551/

----------


## amar2007

> मित्रो मेरी ईस राय पर आपके क्या विचार है किरप्या सभी बताए


चन्दन जी आपके विचार अच्छे हैं पर व्यवहारिक नहीं . जैसे हम ये कहें कि जनता को करमुक्त कर  देना चहिये तो ये विचार अच्छा है पर व्यवहारिक नहीं !!!
दूसरी बात जो आप स्वरोजगार कि कर रहे हैं तो उसके लिए आपको किसी ने रोका नहीं है . जो भी इन्टरनेट इस्तेमाल करना जानता हैर , पढ़ और लिख सकता है , वो बहुत ही छोटी पूँजी में अपना रोजगार सुरु कर सकता है .
मेरी इस प्रविष्टी को पढ़ें :
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=6981&page=4

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी आपके विचार अच्छे हैं पर व्यवहारिक नहीं . जैसे हम ये कहें कि जनता को करमुक्त कर  देना चहिये तो ये विचार अच्छा है पर व्यवहारिक नहीं !!!
> दूसरी बात जो आप स्वरोजगार कि कर रहे हैं तो उसके लिए आपको किसी ने रोका नहीं है . जो भी इन्टरनेट इस्तेमाल करना जानता हैर , पढ़ और लिख सकता है , वो बहुत ही छोटी पूँजी में अपना रोजगार सुरु कर सकता है .
> मेरी इस प्रविष्टी को पढ़ें :
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...?t=6981&page=4


चलिए मित्र कुछ तो अच्छा लगा मुझमे, आपको

----------


## amar2007

दिया जी निचे से ग्यारवाँ पैरा :

Further in Punit Rai's case (supra) in paragraph 27, this Court observed that:

"27. The caste system in India is ingrained in the Indian mind. A person, in the absence of any statutory law, would inherit his caste from his father and not his mother even in a case of intercaste marriage."

----------


## chandu.kln7

> पर एक सुरुवात तो कर्णी होगी, तभी ईंका उद्धार हो पाएगा, रिज़र्वेशन तो वोट पाने का झुंजूना मात्र है , उससे कुछ नही होगा, सिर्फ आग लगेगी


Bhai, hindu dharm me varn vyavastha bilkul thik thi. Ab isme kuchh kharabi aa gayi hai, dhongi pandito k kaaran. Lekin fir bhi ye kaafi had tk thik hai, unhe nichli jaati ka isliye kaha gaya kyonki unke karm nichle the, ab bhi jinke karm nich hain unhe neech kahana hi thik hai. Aur rahi baat aarakshan ki to jab samany varg 20% hai to alpsankhyak kaun hue?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Bhai, hindu dharm me varn vyavastha bilkul thik thi. Ab isme kuchh kharabi aa gayi hai, dhongi pandito k kaaran. Lekin fir bhi ye kaafi had tk thik hai, unhe nichli jaati ka isliye kaha gaya kyonki unke karm nichle the, ab bhi jinke karm nich hain unhe neech kahana hi thik hai. Aur rahi baat aarakshan ki to jab samany varg 20% hai to alpsankhyak kaun hue?


 आपके भी विचारो का स्वागत है मित्र, बस हिन्दी मैं लिखना चालू करे, सभी को अच्छा लगेगा

----------


## bullpower

*मित्र ये कहाँ का क़ानून है की जो गलती पूर्वजों ने की उसका फल हम भुगतें अगर आप के पिछली पीढ़ियों में किसी से जुर्म हुआ तो उसकी सज़ा आप को दी जाए ये कहाँ का न्याय है* 




> आप बिलकुल सत्य कहते हैं मित्र की इस देश में प्रतिभा से ज्यादा जाति को महत्व दिया जाता है परन्तु आप ये भूल रहे हैं की ऐसा २००० सालों  से हो रहा है , केवल 60 सालों  से नहीं . वर्तमान संविधान को बने तो बस ६० साल ही हुए हैं फिर उससे पहले धर्म के नाम पर सामान्य वर्ग क्या कर रहा था ? अगर प्रतिभा को ही बढ़ावा दिया गया था तो हम गुलाम कैसे हो गए ? प्रतिभा और साधन संपन्न देश कभी गुलाम नहीं हुआ करते अगर उनका उचित दोहन हो .! परन्तु सामान्य वर्ग धर्म के नाम पर दलित वर्ग पर अत्याचार करता रहा और आज के हालत उन्हीं की देन है. और अगर न्याय की बात करते हो तो कम से कम १९४० साल और लगेंगे क्योंकि २००० सालों का पिछड़ापन एक दशक या एक सदी में नहीं दूर हो जाता तिस पर अगर उसका विरोध करते रहो. रही जातिवाद की बात तो वो हमेंशा से भारत में रहा है. फर्क केवल इतना है की पहले कुछ लोग ही  उसका फायदा उठाते थे और आज सभी उठा रहे हैं .
> और हाँ जातिवाद पूरी तरह से हिन्दू धर्म पुस्तकों  द्वारा समर्थित है . अगर जातिवाद हटाना है तो पहले उन पुस्तकों को हटाओ जहाँ से सोच और  संस्कार बनते हैं .
> 
> और जहाँ तक रही बुद्धि की बात वो हम देख ही रहे हैं की अधिकाँश समय इस देश पर राज करने वाले सामान्य वर्ग  ने इस देश को कहाँ पहुंचा दिया .

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *मित्र ये कहाँ का क़ानून है की जो गलती पूर्वजों ने की उसका फल हम भुगतें अगर आप के पिछली पीढ़ियों में किसी से जुर्म हुआ तो उसकी सज़ा आप को दी जाए ये कहाँ का न्याय है*


मित्र ये जंगल का कानून है, पूर्व मैं की गयी गल्ती को नये सिरे से बदले के तोर पे लाया गया है, ईससे केवल विवाद ही होगा, भला नहीं

----------


## bullpower

*दिया जी शायद आप दोनों वर्गों की मेरिट का अंतर नहीं देखती  जिसमें जमीं आसमान का फर्क होता है एक तरफ जहां सामान्य वर्ग का छात्र अच्छे अंकों के बाद भी दाखिला नहीं ले पाता वहीँ उससे आधे से भी कम अंकों वाला छात्र जब उसकी जगह जाता है तो उसमे क्या योग्यता है ये अआप को ही दिख सकती है मुझे नहीं क्योंकि मै इसका शिकार हूआ हूँ .       
अगर जाती से योग्यता तय नहीं होती तब तो आरक्षण की कोई जरूरत ही नहीं है क्योंकि काबिल लोग अपने आप आगे बढ़ जाते 
मै कह रहा हूँ की इतने संसाधन और सुविधाओं के बावजूद वे क्यूँ नहीं हमारे बराबर अंक लाते ? क्योंकि उन्हें पता है की उनके पास आरक्षण नाम की बैसाखी है जिसके सहारे वे लंगड़े होने के बावजूद आगे चले जायेंगे काबिल लोगो को धक्का देकर 


*



> *जी यही तो आपनी mukhy samasya है...........मनु द्वारा बताये गए बटवारे के अनुसार जब हम बड़ी जाती मे पैदा हो जाते है तो उसी दिन से आपने को बुद्धिमान और दूसरो को मंद्बुध्ही का मन लेते है ,,,,,,,,,,,,जाति से योग्यता तय नहीं होती जनाब*

----------


## bullpower

*बेटा अमर तेरा  जवाब  मुझे बदतमीजी करने पर मजबूर कर रहा है पर मै अपने ऊपर काबू करके बोलता हूँ की सभी धर्मों में इश्वर को सर्वशक्तिमान माना गया है पर किसी की बदतमीजी जैसा तू कर रहा है का बदला लेने कोई इश्वर नहीं आता . तो तू ये बात और धर्मो के बारे में क्यों नहीं कहता क्योंकि तुझे पता है की तब तेरी ##### मार दी जायेगी बेटा इस देश में हिन्दू धर्म के बारे में या उसका अपमान करने पर कोई सज़ा नहीं है अगर तेरी मान की फोटो कोई चड्ढी में डाल ले तो तू क्या कर पायेगा ? 

*




> जब कुछ  नहीं मिलता है तो लोग धर्म को ही उठा लाते हैं ढाल बनाने के लिए  . किसी भी वर्ग का व्यक्ति हमेंशा उस व्यवस्था का समर्थन करता है जिससे उसे फायदा हो तो इसमें आश्चर्य की बात ही  क्या जो सामान्य वर्ग का हिन्दू अगर हिन्दू धर्म व्यवस्था की पुरजोर वकालत करता हो क्योंकि आखिरकार मलाई जो उसे मिलनी है. आराचन का विरोध इसलिए हो रहा है क्योंकि अब वो मलाई दलितों को भी मिलने लगी है. दूसरों को खुद से निम्न जाती का समझने वालों को भला ये बात कैसे हज़म हो सकती है !
> दूसरी बात  किसी  दलित को सादी के लिए मजबूर करने वाली बात है तो कानूनन कोई अपनी जाती वाले को भी नहीं कर सकता है पर अगर पति-पत्नी मैं से कोई भी दलित वर्ग का है तो उनके बच्चों को दलित वर्ग को मिलने वाली सभी सुविधाएं मिलेंगी ऐसा मैं नहीं उच्चतम नायालय का कहना है .
> और रही बात दलितों के उत्थान की तो सामान्य वर्ग कितना भी जोर लगा ले ( लगा ही रहा है ) , उसे नहीं रोक पायेगा , हाँ गति जरूर धीमी कर पायेगा तरह तरह की सजिसों और अवरोधों के द्वारा पर आखिरकार उन्हें ही इससे नुक्सान होगा .
> 
>  देवी -देवता :
> एक चीज़ मुझे समझ में नहीं  आती की एक तरफ हिन्दू देवी - देवताओं को महा सक्तिमान मानते हैं और रोज़ खुद की रक्छा और सुख के लिए उनसे प्रार्थना करते हैं पर उलटे देवी देवताओं पर होने वाले अत्याचार को लेकर चिल्लाते हैं . ऐसा करके वो क्या दिखाना चाहते हैं की उनके देवी देवता इतने भी सछम नहीं हैं की खुद पर किये जाने वाले अत्याचार को रोक सकें !!! कोई उन्हें चप्पल में डाल लेता है तो कोई चड्ढी में !!! पर बेवकूफों  की समझ में इतनी सी बात नहीं आती कि जो खुद को बेईज्ज़त होने से नहीं बचा पा रहा है वो दूसरों को क्या बचाएगा !!!!!
> अब अगर उनसे कोई  अज्ञानता (पाखंड, ढोंग कुछ भी कह लो ) को छोड़कर शुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) को अपनाने को कहे तो उल्टा  उसे कि अज्ञानी, पागल  और मूर्ख कहने लगेंगे और जब प्रमाण लाने को कहो तो फुस्स !
> तो अब भाई या तो पाखंड ही कर लो या धर्म ही बचा लो!!!

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

भाई लोगों आरक्षण को हमारे संविधान में संविधान के निर्माताओं ने सदियों से चली आ रही वर्ण व्यवश्था को द्वारा समाज में बिलकुल निष्कासित कर दिए गए, समाज के निचली जातियों जिनको कर्म से इतना घिनौना बना दिया गया था की उनसे कोई बात करना तो दूर उनके पास भी ना जाए , भला जो आदमी मैला ढो रहा हो उसके पास कौन बैठना चाहेगा कौन उसको अपने पास बिठाना चाहेगा उन लोगों को समाज की मुख्य धारा में लाने के लिए एक संविधान में व्यव्श्था की गयी थी.  मगर इसके लिए विधान सभा राज्य सभा और संसद में सीटें भी रिजर्व की गयी थीं.  ये उनकी सोंच बहुत ही सकारात्मक थी क्योंकी वे लोग उस समय के विद्वान लोग थे. 

मगर गलती कहाँ पर हुयी जब ध्यान देंगे तो पता चलेगा की इसके लिए समय सीमा भी तय की गयी थी मगर ६० साल होने के बावजूद इसका टाइम बढ़ाया जाता रहा  क्योंकी जो सोंच कर आरक्षण की परिकल्पना की गयी गयी थे वो कार्या पूरा नहीं हो पाया है . क्योंकी इस आरक्षण को लागू करने की जिम्मेदारी उसी वर्ग को मिली जो इसका विरोधी था तो कभी भी कोटा पूरा करने का प्रयास सही तरीके से नहीं हुआ पहली बार १९८९ में सरकार ने कड़े आदेश जारी किये तब ४० प्रतिशत कोटा भरा गया  अगर एक बार पूरा कोटा भर दिया गया होता तो स्तितियाँ जुदा होतीं . 

अभी मैं उत्तर प्रदेश के बारे में अपनी जानकारी के आधार पर लिखना चाहता हूँ जहाँ पर एक दलित मुख्यमंत्री हैं.  क्या यहाँ आरक्षण का कोटा भरा है जवाब होगा नहीं. क्योंकी लागू कराने वाले लोग तो वही हैं जिनकी सोंच इन जातियों के प्रती हमेश सामंतवादी मनुवादी रही है.  ऐसा नहीं है की मायावती नहीं चाहती की कोटा पूरा हो मगर ये लोग कोई ना कोई पेंच फंसा देते हैं  नहीं कुछ मिलता है तो कोर्ट चले जाते हैं और मामले को तीन चार साल फंसा देते हैं  फिर तब तक सरकार बदल जाती है.  जिस प्रकार दलितों के बदले की बात करते हैं तो आप एक बार देखो दुसित मानसिकता किसकी है दलितों की नहीं तथाकथित सभ्य और उच्च वर्ग की है. क्योंकी आप देखो पुरे उत्तर परदेश में कितने जिलाधिकारी दलित तैनात हैं जवाब आएगा ११ . मुख्यमंत्री कार्यालय में कितने अधिकारी दलित हैं जवाब आएगा ३. 

 आप चाहते क्या हैं भारत माता के सभी बेटे हैं तो केवल राज करने का अधिकार उच्च वर्ग को ही मिला है अगर कोई संपती भारत माता की है तो उसे सभी बेटों में बराबर बराबर बंटाना चाहिए. अगर आप को इसमें आपत्ती है तो फिर आप भारत माता से चीट कर रहे हैं. सीधा सा मतलब है अगर आप चार भाई हैं तो आपको अपने माता पिता द्वारा अर्जित संपती, यश, और उनके द्वारा किये गए अच्छे और बुरे कर्मो पर सबकी जवाब देही होगी आप ये कहकर नहीं बच सकते की मैं तो बड़ा बेटा हूँ अच्छे कर्म मेरे जो बुरे कर्म किये हैं वो छोटे के हिस्से में. जो उधार लिया है उसको चुकाने का अधिकार छोटे का है और जो उधार दिया है उसे मैं वसूल कहूँगा.  आप ऐसा नहीं कर सकते सभी को बराबर हिस्सा मिलेगा . आप अब भी अपनी संक्या से ज्यादा ले रहे हैं दलितों और पिछडो की संख्या ८० प्रतिशत के आस पास है. आपको ५० प्रतिशत दिया जा रहा है तब भी आप हल्ला मचा रहे हो. 

अगर आपको लगता है की भारत माता और जिसे भी आप इस्वर मानते हों उसके बच्चो में कोई भेदभाव है और जाति की गड़ना जन्म से इस्वर तय करता है कर्म नहीं तो फिर मुझे कुछ नहीं कहना है आपकी सोंच और मेरी सोंच में अंतर है.[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

मित्र अमर जी आप तो बहुत पहले से इस सूत्र में प्रविष्टी कर रहे हैं आपको पता है की सूत्र का विषय है "अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान" इसका विषय नाम  पहले कुछ और था मगर मतलब तब भी इसी तरह का था. मुझे कुछ परेशानी हो रही है क्योंकी सूत्र गलत रास्ते पर जा रहा है.  अगर आपको दिक्कत ना हो तो कृपया मेरी शंका का समाधान करने का कष्ट करें 

१- जिस पत्रिका का जिक्र सूत्र निर्माता ने किया है क्या आपने उसको देखा है पढ़ा है ?
२- उस पत्रिका में वेदों का जो कथित अपमान किया गया है क्या आपने पढ़ा है?
३- क्या वेदों को आप ग्रन्थ मानते हैं?
४- क्या वेदों के प्रती आपकी आश्था है और वेदों में  जो भी लिखा है उसको आप सही मानते हैं?
५- ग्रन्थ चाहे जिस भी धर्म का क्यों ना हो क्या उसका अपमान उचित है?
६- हमारा संविधान हमें कोई भी धर्म मानने और उस धर्म के अनुशार आचरण करने की स्वतंत्रता  देता है ना की किसी धर्म की आलोचना करने की स्वतंत्रता , क्या आप इससे सहमत हैं? 

देखिये मित्र मेरा मानना है की ये मेरी मर्जी है की हम किसी चीज को सही मानें या ना मानें मगर क्या इसके लिए किसी को बाध्य किया जा सकता है की मेरे जैसा सोंचे . जो धर्म किसी दुसरे धर्म की आलोचना करे वो धर्म धर्म नहीं है ये मेरी निजी राय है

----------


## Singam

*दोस्तों, मै ज्यादा तर धर्म पर किसी भी तरह की टिपण्णी करने से बचाता हु क्योकि यह एक अत्यंत ही संवेदनशील विषय है. पर यहाँ पर मै कुछ कहना चाहता हु की क्योकि यहाँ की पोस्ट की गई प्रविष्टिया पढ़ कर मुझे विवश होकर बोलना पद रहा है.
सबसे पहले आरक्षण की बात करे तो यह आरक्षण का कानून तब का हिया जब अंग्रेज थे, जो सीधे तौर पर किसी भी तरह भारत को बतना चाहते थे औए उन्होंने यह आरक्षण के मुद्दे पर समाज को कई वर्गो में बात ही दिया था. यह एक एक पहलु हिया.
अगर हम इसे दूसरी नज़र से देखे तो दूसरी ये बात हम सभी जानते है की हमारा समाज अपने सही धर्म से भटक कर, निचे की जाती वालो को घिन्न की नज़र से देखने लगे और उनसे अपने यहाँ गुलामी करवाने लगे, जो मानव धर्म के खिलाफ था. इसी वजह से उस समय में ये आरक्षण का कानून पारित किया होगा, जिस से पिछड़ी जाट के लोग अच्छे से पढ़ कर उच्च तालीम प्राप्त कर, वो भी तरक्की कर सके. परन्तु ये सब आजादी के या तो बदल दिया जाना चाहिए था या फिर किसी भी काबिल विद्यार्थी के हित का नुकसान इस आरक्षण की वजह से ना हो इसका इसका ध्यान रखा जाना चाहिए था, परन्तु ऐसा नहीं हुआ और अब हमारे महान नेता इस मुद्दे को अपने राजनितिक फायदे के लिए हथियार की तरह इस्तेमाल करते है जो की सरासर गलत है. आरक्षण होना चाहिए, पर जाती के नाम पर नहीं, बल्कि उस इंसान के लिए जिसकी आर्थिक स्थिति अच्छी ना हो, और जो कॉलेज का फीस भर पाने में असमर्थ हो. पर अगर ऐसा ही चलता रहा तो बहोत जल्द general caste वाले भी अपने लिए आरक्षण मांगते दिखेंगे और ये लोग भी हार तरह से पिछड़ते जायेंगे....................*

----------


## Singam

> जब कुछ नहीं मिलता है तो लोग धर्म को ही उठा लाते हैं ढाल बनाने के लिए . किसी भी वर्ग का व्यक्ति हमेंशा उस व्यवस्था का समर्थन करता है जिससे उसे फायदा हो तो इसमें आश्चर्य की बात ही क्या जो सामान्य वर्ग का हिन्दू अगर हिन्दू धर्म व्यवस्था की पुरजोर वकालत करता हो क्योंकि आखिरकार मलाई जो उसे मिलनी है. आराचन का विरोध इसलिए हो रहा है क्योंकि अब वो मलाई दलितों को भी मिलने लगी है. दूसरों को खुद से निम्न जाती का समझने वालों को भला ये बात कैसे हज़म हो सकती है !
> दूसरी बात किसी दलित को सादी के लिए मजबूर करने वाली बात है तो कानूनन कोई अपनी जाती वाले को भी नहीं कर सकता है पर अगर पति-पत्नी मैं से कोई भी दलित वर्ग का है तो उनके बच्चों को दलित वर्ग को मिलने वाली सभी सुविधाएं मिलेंगी ऐसा मैं नहीं उच्चतम नायालय का कहना है .


अमर जी, आप की बात सुन कर तो मुझे भी बहोत गुस्सा आ रहा है, परन्तु मै आप को बस समझने का ही प्रयत्नं करूँगा, कुछ कहूँगा नहीं, क्योकि मेरे पापा अक्सर मुझसे कहते है की *A DOG BITES A MAN , ITS NOT NEW. BUT A MAN BITES A DOG ITS NEW.*
अब सब से पहले मै आपको आपके आरक्षण के मुद्दे पर जवाब दे दू. बाकि किस वजह से इसके विरोध में है मै नहीं जनता. मै अपना कारन बता रहा हु. आरक्षण की वजह से कई ऐसे विधार्थी है जो उच्च और अच्छी शिक्षा से वंचित रह जाते है. आरक्षित वर्ग में भी ऐसे कई लोग होते है जिन्हें आराशन की कोई जरुरत नहीं होती. ऐसे में उन लोगो को आरक्षण देना किसी भी तरह से न्याय सांगत नहीं है. और सामान्य वर्ग में कई लोग कई पेवर ऐसे भी होते है, जिनके बच्चे पढने में तो बहोत तेज होते है, पर कभी पैसे की समस्या की वजह से तो कभी इस आरक्षण की वजह से पढ़ नहीं पाते. ऐसे में इन लोगो को आरक्षण ना देना ये किसी भी तरह से न्याय सांगत नहीं है. आरक्षण उसी को मिलना चाहिए जिसे उसकी जरुरत हो और ये जाती या धर्म के आधार पर कतई नहीं होना चाहिए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *दोस्तों, मै ज्यादा तर धर्म पर किसी भी तरह की टिपण्णी करने से बचाता हु क्योकि यह एक अत्यंत ही संवेदनशील विषय है. पर यहाँ पर मै कुछ कहना चाहता हु की क्योकि यहाँ की पोस्ट की गई प्रविष्टिया पढ़ कर मुझे विवश होकर बोलना पद रहा है.
> सबसे पहले आरक्षण की बात करे तो यह आरक्षण का कानून तब का हिया जब अंग्रेज थे, जो सीधे तौर पर किसी भी तरह भारत को बतना चाहते थे औए उन्होंने यह आरक्षण के मुद्दे पर समाज को कई वर्गो में बात ही दिया था. यह एक एक पहलु हिया.
> अगर हम इसे दूसरी नज़र से देखे तो दूसरी ये बात हम सभी जानते है की हमारा समाज अपने सही धर्म से भटक कर, निचे की जाती वालो को घिन्न की नज़र से देखने लगे और उनसे अपने यहाँ गुलामी करवाने लगे, जो मानव धर्म के खिलाफ था. इसी वजह से उस समय में ये आरक्षण का कानून पारित किया होगा, जिस से पिछड़ी जाट के लोग अच्छे से पढ़ कर उच्च तालीम प्राप्त कर, वो भी तरक्की कर सके. परन्तु ये सब आजादी के या तो बदल दिया जाना चाहिए था या फिर किसी भी काबिल विद्यार्थी के हित का नुकसान इस आरक्षण की वजह से ना हो इसका इसका ध्यान रखा जाना चाहिए था, परन्तु ऐसा नहीं हुआ और अब हमारे महान नेता इस मुद्दे को अपने राजनितिक फायदे के लिए हथियार की तरह इस्तेमाल करते है जो की सरासर गलत है. आरक्षण होना चाहिए, पर जाती के नाम पर नहीं, बल्कि उस इंसान के लिए जिसकी आर्थिक स्थिति अच्छी ना हो, और जो कॉलेज का फीस भर पाने में असमर्थ हो. पर अगर ऐसा ही चलता रहा तो बहोत जल्द general caste वाले भी अपने लिए आरक्षण मांगते दिखेंगे और ये लोग भी हार तरह से पिछड़ते जायेंगे....................*


बिलकुल यथार्थ के करिब बाते कही है आपने मित्र, धन्यवाद

----------


## Singam

> और रही बात दलितों के उत्थान की तो सामान्य वर्ग कितना भी जोर लगा ले ( लगा ही रहा है ) , उसे नहीं रोक पायेगा , हाँ गति जरूर धीमी कर पायेगा तरह तरह की सजिसों और अवरोधों के द्वारा पर आखिरकार उन्हें ही इससे नुक्सान होगा .


*उथान तो जरुरी है, और उन लोगो का उथान जरुर होना चाहिए जो लोग पिछड़े है, पर ये किसी जाती के आधार पर तय नहीं किया जाना चाहिए. क्योकि समाज का विकास किसी भी वर्ग के विकास के अधूरे रहते अधुरा है. जब तब पूरी तरह से हर एक वर्ग का विकास नहीं होगा, तब तक समाज का विकास नहीं होगा. और जब तक समाज का विकास नहीं होगा तब तक भारत का भी सम्पूर्ण विकास नही हो सकता. 
मै आप को एक छोटा सा उदाहरन भी दिए देता हु. उत्तर प्रदेश में मायावती "दलित की बेटी हु" का रोना रो के वह की कुर्सी तो पा ली, पर क्या इस से वहा के दलितों का उद्धार हो गया? क्या वहा पर सही मायने में समाज के रचना हो गई? नहीं. आज उत्तर प्रदेश सबसे भ्रष्ट और सबसे असुरक्षित राज्य बन गया है, जहा अपराध और अपराधियों के लिए शायद कोई कानून ही नहीं है. बलात्कार तो ऐसे हो रहे है, पहले कोई लड़की को छेड़ता था. ये वहा पर आम बात होती जा रही है.*

----------


## Singam

> एक चीज़ मुझे समझ में नहीं आती की एक तरफ हिन्दू देवी - देवताओं को महा सक्तिमान मानते हैं और रोज़ खुद की रक्छा और सुख के लिए उनसे प्रार्थना करते हैं पर उलटे देवी देवताओं पर होने वाले अत्याचार को लेकर चिल्लाते हैं . ऐसा करके वो क्या दिखाना चाहते हैं की उनके देवी देवता इतने भी सछम नहीं हैं की खुद पर किये जाने वाले अत्याचार को रोक सकें !!! कोई उन्हें चप्पल में डाल लेता है तो कोई चड्ढी में !!! पर बेवकूफों की समझ में इतनी सी बात नहीं आती कि जो खुद को बेईज्ज़त होने से नहीं बचा पा रहा है वो दूसरों को क्या बचाएगा !!!!!
> अब अगर उनसे कोई अज्ञानता (पाखंड, ढोंग कुछ भी कह लो ) को छोड़कर शुद्ध हिन्दू धर्म (वैदिक धर्म ) को अपनाने को कहे तो उल्टा उसे कि अज्ञानी, पागल और मूर्ख कहने लगेंगे और जब प्रमाण लाने को कहो तो फुस्स !
> तो अब भाई या तो पाखंड ही कर लो या धर्म ही बचा लो!!!


*हिन्दू धर्म में कहा गया है की murkh लोगो की बातो पर ना ही क्रोध करना चाहिए और ना ही उनकी मुर्खता के लिए कोई दंड देना चाहिए. अब आप के पोस्ट का जवाब. क्या किसी ने नदी को अपना ही पानी पिटे देखा? क्या किसी ने पेड़ को अपना ही फल खाते देखा? क्या किसी ने पेड़ को छाव में खड़े हुए देख? क्या किसी से की भी माँ बाप को अपनी संतान से पहले खुद के बारे में सोचते हुए देखा? इन सब का जवाब एक ही है "नहीं." भगवन महाशक्तिमान नहीं है, बल्कि तो तो महाशाक्तिमानो का डाटा है, बाप. वो सर्वसमर्थ है, वही शुरआत है, वही मध्य है, वही अंत है. और किसी इन्सान की क्या औकात जो उस परम शक्ति का अपमान कर दे? वो तो मान-अपमान से परे है. जो अनादी अनंत है उस पर कोई कैसे अत्याचार कर सकता है? जो ये बात कहता है, उसे तो पागल भी नहीं कहा जा सकता. क्योकि पागल भी ऐसी बाते नहीं करते. श्री कृष्ण ने श्री मद भगवत गीता में स्वयम कहा है कि वो इस पृथ्वी के कण कण में है, तो फिर वो उस चपल में भी है और अन्तः वस्त्र में भी. वहा पर उनकी तस्वीर बना देने से उनका अपमान हुआ या अत्याचार हुआ ये तो आप जैसा व्यक्ति ही कह सकता है. पर ये गलत है, क्योकि इस से हमारी आस्था का और हमारी उन भगवन में निहित श्रद्धा का अपमान hota है. क्या कोई अपने माँ-बाप कि फोटो अन्तःवस्त्र या चप्पल पर laga कर घूमेगा क्या? कभी नहीं. वो बस तस्वीर भर है, फिर भी नहीं. क्योकि उस तस्वीर में भी हमारी आस्था होती है.*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *
> मै आप को एक छोटा सा उदाहरन भी दिए देता हु. उत्तर प्रदेश में मायावती "दलित की बेटी हु" का रोना रो के वह की कुर्सी तो पा ली, पर क्या इस से वहा के दलितों का उद्धार हो गया? क्या वहा पर सही मायने में समाज के रचना हो गई? नहीं. आज उत्तर प्रदेश सबसे भ्रष्ट और सबसे असुरक्षित राज्य बन गया है, जहा अपराध और अपराधियों के लिए शायद कोई कानून ही नहीं है. बलात्कार तो ऐसे हो रहे है, पहले कोई लड़की को छेड़ता था. ये वहा पर आम बात होती जा रही है.*


 ये आप किस आधार पर कह रहे हैं आज भी बलात्कार के घटनाएं सबसे ज्यादा दिल्ली में हो रही हैं और अपराध सबसे ज्यादा मध्य प्रदेश में .  आज मायावती के शासन के बाद दलित अपनी जाति खुल कर बोलता है बराबर खड़ा हो जाता है . भारत सरकार की रिपोर्ट देखें

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

*आप चाहते क्या हैं भारत माता के सभी बेटे हैं तो केवल राज करने का अधिकार उच्च वर्ग को ही मिला है अगर कोई संपती भारत माता की है तो उसे सभी बेटों में बराबर बराबर बंटाना चाहिए. अगर आप को इसमें आपत्ती है तो फिर आप भारत माता से चीट कर रहे हैं. सीधा सा मतलब है अगर आप चार भाई हैं तो आपको अपने माता पिता द्वारा अर्जित संपती, यश, और उनके द्वारा किये गए अच्छे और बुरे कर्मो पर सबकी जवाब देही होगी आप ये कहकर नहीं बच सकते की मैं तो बड़ा बेटा हूँ अच्छे कर्म मेरे जो बुरे कर्म किये हैं वो छोटे के हिस्से में. जो उधार लिया है उसको चुकाने का अधिकार छोटे का है और जो उधार दिया है उसे मैं वसूल कहूँगा. आप ऐसा नहीं कर सकते सभी को बराबर हिस्सा मिलेगा . आप अब भी अपनी संक्या से ज्यादा ले रहे हैं दलितों और पिछडो की संख्या ८० प्रतिशत के आस पास है. आपको ५० प्रतिशत दिया जा रहा है तब भी आप हल्ला मचा रहे हो.*

----------


## Singam

> ये आप किस आधार पर कह रहे हैं आज भी बलात्कार के घटनाएं सबसे ज्यादा दिल्ली में हो रही हैं और अपराध सबसे ज्यादा मध्य प्रदेश में . आज मायावती के शासन के बाद दलित अपनी जाति खुल कर बोलता है बराबर खड़ा हो जाता है . भारत सरकार की रिपोर्ट देखें


*महोदय, २४ घंटे में ६ balatkar, ये थी उत्तर प्रदेश की सरकार यानि आपके मायावती की सरकार... और दलित खुल के बोल पता है से आप का क्या मतलब है? आप को dalito का निर्माण करवाना है या पुरे समाज का, पुरे उत्तर प्रदेश का? ये तो आप khud soche और khud ही फैसला करे.......*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *महोदय, २४ घंटे में ६ balatkar, ये थी उत्तर प्रदेश की सरकार यानि आपके मायावती की सरकार... और दलित खुल के बोल पता है से आप का क्या मतलब है? आप को dalito का निर्माण करवाना है या पुरे समाज का, पुरे उत्तर प्रदेश का? ये तो आप khud soche और khud ही फैसला करे.......*


जरा दिल्ली का भी देख अखबार में

----------


## Singam

*और sarkari आकडे मुझे न दिखाए., ये वही मायावती की सरकार है न जब वो बहार दौरेपर निकलती है तो कर्फुय लगा दिया जाता है? 500 करोड़ के खर्च पर पार्क बनवाती है, और जनता भूखे मरती है? जहा की पुलिस बुढो और औरतो में  कोई फर्क नहीं करती और उन पर हाथ उठाने में जरा सी भी शर्म महसूस नहीं करती? मायावती के विधायक और उनके रिश्तेदार खुले रूप से दादागिरी करते रहते है और आम जनता को परेशान करते है. वही मायावती सरकार ना?*

----------


## Singam

*दिल्ली तो CRIME CAPITAL है, ये तो हम सभी जानते है. पर वह पर किसी ने भी "दलित की बेटी हु" कह कर वोट नहीं माँगा. और आप मुझे दिल्ली का अख़बार ना दिखाए दोस्त. क्योकि बलात्कार १० हो या एक ये बड़े ही शर्म की बात है और ये कभी भी और किसी भी कीमत पर नहीं होनी चाहिए, ये गलत है और ये हर कीमत पर रोका जाना चाहिए...................*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *दिल्ली तो CRIME CAPITAL है, ये तो हम सभी जानते है. पर वह पर किसी ने भी "दलित की बेटी हु" कह कर वोट नहीं माँगा. और आप मुझे दिल्ली का अख़बार ना दिखाए दोस्त. क्योकि बलात्कार १० हो या एक ये बड़े ही शर्म की बात है और ये कभी भी और किसी भी कीमत पर नहीं होनी चाहिए, ये गलत है और ये हर कीमत पर रोका जाना चाहिए...................*


*दलित की बेटी और बलात्कार का क्या रिश्ता है,  अगर वहां की शाशक दलित नहीं है और उन्होंने दलित हूँ कहकर वोट नहीं माँगा है तो क्या उनको क़ानून व्यवस्था पर ध्यान नहीं देना चाहिए. 
महिला वो भी है महिला ये भी हैं यहाँ बलात्कार कम है जनसँख्या ज्यादा वहां बलात्कार ज्यादा जनसँख्या कम तो क्या वो दलित नहीं है इसलिए उनका नाम नहीं लिया जाएगा वहां की घटनाओं को हाई लाईट नहीं किया जाएगा
मित्र बलात्कार बहुत ही घडीत कार्य है इसकी मैं क्या सभी निंदा करते हैं*

----------


## amar2007

आखिरकार सूत्र घूम फिर कर वहीँ आ गया जिस उद्देश्य से इसे सुरु किया गया था. इस सूत्र को सुरु करने का सीधा सा उद्देश्य था मायावती सरकार के प्रति द्वेष फैलाना , चुनाव जो निकट आ रहे हैं . चलिए भाई मान लिया मायावती सरकार के सारे काम गलत हैं , सारी नीतियाँ गलत हैं , कोई क़ानून  व्यवस्था नहीं है , उसने पैसा पार्कों में लगा दिया .
तो अब बताओ की किसकी सरकार अगली बार लाना चाह रहे हो ? हम यहाँ मुख्य दावेदारों को देखते हैं :
१. कांग्रेश : जिसने खरबों रुपये विदेशों में जमा कर रखे हैं , बेहतर था की कुछ पार्क बनवा देती तो पर्यटन के जरिये ही सही , कुछ तो आय होती ! जिसने हर सरकारी तंत्र का उपयोग अपनी मनमर्जी से किया है . उत्तरप्रदेश में ४० साल राज करने के बाद उसने क्या दिया , सब को पता है .

२. भाजपा : भगवान् राम के नाम पर अरबों रूपये इकठ्ठा किये और आज वो रूपये कहाँ हैं , किसी को पता नहीं. लोगों का सोसड भगवान् के नाम पर ही कर डाला इन लोगों ने तो ! केंद्र में सरकार आने के बाद भी मंदिर न बनवा पाई ! अभी अभी विकी लीक्स के अनुसार भाजपा के प्रवक्ता अरुण जेटली ने अमेरिका के एक सरकारी अधिकारी से कहा था की हिंदुत्व का  इस्तेमाल केवल राजनैतिक लाभ के लिए कर रहे हैं मतलब की जनता को हिंदुत्व के नाम पर बेवकूफ बना रहे हैं . कानून व्यवस्था हम देख ही चुके हैं की किस तरह शिवसेना वाले प्रेमियों को सरेआम पीटा करते थे और पुलिस  चुपचाप खड़ी होकर देखती थी . विकास के नाम पर एक भी नया पॉवर हाउस नहीं लगवाया , उलटे प्रदेश का एक पॉवर हाउस मध्य प्रदेश को दे दिया जबकि उस समय प्रदेश में बिजली की बहुत किल्लत थी .

३. सपा : सुना है मुलायम सिंह ने २००० करोड़ रूपये केवल अपने गावं सैफई में लगा दिए , हवाई पट्टी तक बनवा दी जहाजों के उतरने के लिए , भला कितने लोग हवाई जहाज से सैफई जाते हैं ? सपा सरकार के आते ही स्नातक विद्यालयों में गुंडागर्दी ऐसे बढती है जैसे बरसात होते ही मेंढकों की आवाज !

तो अब हल्ला गुल्ला करने वालों बताओ की किसको गद्दी पर बैठाना चाहते हो ? अगर खुद बैठना हो तो  अगली बार चुनाव मैदान में आ जाओ . यहाँ फोरम पर द्वेष फैलाने से कुछ नहीं होगा !!

----------


## Singam

> आप चाहते क्या हैं भारत माता के सभी बेटे हैं तो केवल राज करने का अधिकार उच्च वर्ग को ही मिला है अगर कोई संपती भारत माता की है तो उसे सभी बेटों में बराबर बराबर बंटाना चाहिए. अगर आप को इसमें आपत्ती है तो फिर आप भारत माता से चीट कर रहे हैं. सीधा सा मतलब है अगर आप चार भाई हैं तो आपको अपने माता पिता द्वारा अर्जित संपती, यश, और उनके द्वारा किये गए अच्छे और बुरे कर्मो पर सबकी जवाब देही होगी आप ये कहकर नहीं बच सकते की मैं तो बड़ा बेटा हूँ अच्छे कर्म मेरे जो बुरे कर्म किये हैं वो छोटे के हिस्से में. जो उधार लिया है उसको चुकाने का अधिकार छोटे का है और जो उधार दिया है उसे मैं वसूल कहूँगा. आप ऐसा नहीं कर सकते सभी को बराबर हिस्सा मिलेगा . आप अब भी अपनी संक्या से ज्यादा ले रहे हैं दलितों और पिछडो की संख्या ८० प्रतिशत के आस पास है. आपको ५० प्रतिशत दिया जा रहा है तब भी आप हल्ला मचा रहे हो


भारत देश के सभी नागरिक इस भारत माता के बेटे है, इस में कोई दो राय नहीं है. और कौन कहता है की राज करने का अधिकार सिर्फ उच्य वर्गों के लोगो को ही है और निचले वर्ग के लोग गुलामी करने के लिए और उच्च वर्ग की सेवा करने के लिए ही बने है? अगर ऐसा कोई कहता है तो उसकी जुबान खीच लो, उसे मार दो, कोई दिक्कत नहीं है. बैदिक कल में वर्ण व्यवस्था जरुर थी, पर वो जन्म के आधार पर नहीं थी, कर्म के आधार पर थी. बाद में यह कुप्रथा जन्म के आधार पर शुरू हो गई जो शरासर गलत है. राज करने का अधिकार उसी को मिलना चाहिए जो जनता के देख दर्द को सही सही समझ कर उसका निवारण करे, राजा जनता का सेवक ही होता है. आप परिवार का उदहारण यहाँ पर न दे क्योकि परिवार का और समाज के इन वर्गो में काफी ज्यादा फर्क है. पर हा भारत माता के सभी बेटे बराबर है और किसी को भी राज करने का अधिकार प्राप्त नहीं है और ना हीं इस बात की वजह से की वो उच्च वर्ग का है........

----------


## gopu

आप अब भी अपनी संक्या से ज्यादा ले रहे हैं दलितों और पिछडो की संख्या ८० प्रतिशत के आस पास है. आपको ५० प्रतिशत दिया जा रहा है तब भी आप हल्ला मचा रहे हो. [/B][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
मैं आपके इस विचार से सहमत नहीं  हूँ मित्र 
आप एक अच्छे वक्ता हैं तथा आपके पोस्ट से आपकी बौधिक क्षमता का ज्ञान मिलता है और मैं आपका सम्मान भी करता हूँ 
परन्तु आप स्वयम सोचें क्या संख्या के आधार पे देश के नागरिकों में भेदभाव करना उचित होगा ?
यदि आरक्षण ५०% के ऊपर नहीं है तो इसका अर्थ कदापि नहीं की अनारक्षित श्रेणी में पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग नहीं आ सकते 
फिर यह कहना क्या अनुचित नहीं है ?
मित्र बुरा न माने लेकिन यदि इन सुविधाओं से समस्त समाज का लाभ कराने की मनसा यदि सच में सरकार में होती 
तो एक परिवार से किसी एक व्यक्ति को इसका लाभ देना चाहिए था ताकि अधिक से अधिक सामाजिक बदलाव आये 
वर्तमान व्यवस्था "नव सवर्ण " वर्ग का निर्माण पिछडों में कर रही है ,यानि कुछ लोग सारे लाभ बटोर कर अन्य सभी को वंचित रख रहे हैं 
मैं मानता हूँ की भारत मैं सामाजिक समरसता और समानता सर्वशिक्षा के बिना असंभव है 
आप आरक्षण दे के किसी को पद दे सकते हैं परन्तु योग्यता नहीं 
इसके लिए शिक्षा के समान अवसर उपलब्ध हों फिर देखिये ये अगडे पिछड़े का भेद ही समाप्त हो जायेगा 
अगडे की विद्वता का गुमान और पिछड़े का  अवसरों के आभाव का रोना सब समाप्त हो सकता है 
बस सोच बदलने की देर है 
और जब तक ये नहीं होगा और स्वार्थ टकराते रहेंगे - ये आग बढ़ेगी ही 
दुर्भाग्य है इस देश का की इसे इसकी संतानों ने माता तो कहा पर योग्य संतान होने का कर्त्तव्य नहीं निभा पाए 
और २१ वी सदी के दूसरे दशक में भी हम इसी विवाद में उलझे हैं जबकि हमारी क्षमता विश्व में सर्वश्रेष्ठ बन्ने की है

----------


## Singam

*आप मायावती के बड़े भक्त लगते है. आप को तो उनकी कोई भी गलती दिखाई ही नहीं deti या फिर जब भी मायावती की बात अति है तो आप अपनी आंखे नाद कर लेते है? महोदय चुनाव तो सिर्फ आप ही के लिए आया है ऐसा लगता है, तभी तो आप मायावातो का पूरी तरह से बिच बचाव कर रहे है.  और jaha तक रहा उम्मीदवारों का सवाल तो उप को राष्ट्रपति शासन के हवाले कर दो. सी. आर. पि. अफ.(CRPF) के हवाले. उ प्र को अभी इसकी सख्त जरुरत है. कम से कम वह से अपराध तो कम हो जायेंगे..........*

----------


## jhatka

देश में ऐसे कितने नेता हैं जो जनता के दुःख दर्द के निवारण के लिए नेता के रूप में मौजूद है |मेरी नज़र में तो एक भी नहीं |
मै तो कहता हूँ की यदि विरोध करना है तो सबकी करो ...कोई पाक साफ़ नहीं है चाहे वो बीजेपी हो या कोंग्रेस ...या सपा ...या बसपा ..या अन्य | सब चोर हैं |
यदि बखिया उधेडना हो तो सब भेडिये हैं जो देश को नोचने और खोखला करने बैठे हैं |
अगर इस देश के लिए कुछ करना है तो हमें खुद देश के प्रति सजग होना होगा और इन सब भेडियों का विरोध करना होगा |
हम आपस में इसीलिए लड़तें हैं क्यूंकि इन नेताओं ने कई वर्षों से हमारे संस्कार में इन सब बातों के लिए लड़ना सिखाया है |
कोंगेस में अधिकतर लोग वैसे मौजूद थे और हैं जो अंग्रेजी शासन के हटने के बाद जमींदार के अवशेष के रूप में बच गए थे |
बीजेपी में वे लोग मौजूद हैं जिन्हें धर्म के नाम पर राजनीति  करके और लोगों को आपस में वैमनस्य फैलाकर सता हासिल करने का चस्का लगा हुआ है |
सपा में वे लोग हैं जो माध्यम पिछड़ी जाती के लोगों को राजनीति के लिए इस्तेमाल करती है |
मायावती वो चीज़ है जो दलितों के उत्थान की राजनीति करती है |

ये सारे एक ही लोग है |हम बेवक़ूफ़ हैं जो इन्हें नहीं पहचान पातें |इनका अगर कोई मकसद है तो सिर्फ यही की इन्हें किसी भी तरह सता में रहना है |

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> आप अब भी अपनी संक्या से ज्यादा ले रहे हैं दलितों और पिछडो की संख्या ८० प्रतिशत के आस पास है. आपको ५० प्रतिशत दिया जा रहा है तब भी आप हल्ला मचा रहे हो. [/B][/COLOR]


मैं आपके इस विचार से सहमत नहीं  हूँ मित्र 
आप एक अच्छे वक्ता हैं तथा आपके पोस्ट से आपकी बौधिक क्षमता का ज्ञान मिलता है और मैं आपका सम्मान भी करता हूँ 
परन्तु आप स्वयम सोचें क्या संख्या के आधार पे देश के नागरिकों में भेदभाव करना उचित होगा ?
यदि आरक्षण ५०% के ऊपर नहीं है तो इसका अर्थ कदापि नहीं की अनारक्षित श्रेणी में पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग नहीं आ सकते 
फिर यह कहना क्या अनुचित नहीं है ?
मित्र बुरा न माने लेकिन यदि इन सुविधाओं से समस्त समाज का लाभ कराने की मनसा यदि सच में सरकार में होती 
तो एक परिवार से किसी एक व्यक्ति को इसका लाभ देना चाहिए था ताकि अधिक से अधिक सामाजिक बदलाव आये 
वर्तमान व्यवस्था "नव सवर्ण " वर्ग का निर्माण पिछडों में कर रही है ,यानि कुछ लोग सारे लाभ बटोर कर अन्य सभी को वंचित रख रहे हैं 
मैं मानता हूँ की भारत मैं सामाजिक समरसता और समानता सर्वशिक्षा के बिना असंभव है 
आप आरक्षण दे के किसी को पद दे सकते हैं परन्तु योग्यता नहीं 
इसके लिए शिक्षा के समान अवसर उपलब्ध हों फिर देखिये ये अगडे पिछड़े का भेद ही समाप्त हो जायेगा 
अगडे की विद्वता का गुमान और पिछड़े का  अवसरों के आभाव का रोना सब समाप्त हो सकता है 
बस सोच बदलने की देर है 
और जब तक ये नहीं होगा और स्वार्थ टकराते रहेंगे - ये आग बढ़ेगी ही 
दुर्भाग्य है इस देश का की इसे इसकी संतानों ने माता तो कहा पर योग्य संतान होने का कर्त्तव्य नहीं निभा पाए 
और २१ वी सदी के दूसरे दशक में भी हम इसी विवाद में उलझे हैं जबकि हमारी क्षमता विश्व में सर्वश्रेष्ठ बन्ने की है[/QUOTE]


शुक्रिया दोस्त आपने मुझे इस काबिल समझा 
जहाँ तक संख्या के आधार पर भेदभाव का विरोध की बात है तो उसी का तो सारा विरोध है . 
अभी तक यही तो किया जाता रहा है अब जब उसमे कमीं आने लगी तो सबको दिक्कत हो रही है . 
 आप अगर सरकारी नौकरी की स्तिथी आज के ४० साल पहले ६० के दसक में देखे तो दलितों और
 पिछड़ों की संख्या कुल संख्या में से दोनों की मिलकर १७ प्रतिशत के आस पास थी आज वही संख्या ४४ प्रतिशत के आस पास है
दिक्कत तो यहीं हो रही है  अब सबको अपने अधिकार जिनपर वे जबरदस्ती कब्जा अवैध रूप से कर रखे थे छीनता हुआ दिख रहा है 
मगर तब क्यों नहीं दिख रहा था जब इन दलितों और पिछड़ों का योगदान कुछ नहीं था . 
जहाँ तक आपने कहा है की आरक्षण ५० प्रतिशत से अधिक हो सकता है इस सम्बन्ध में मैं कोई वकील नहीं हूँ 
सरकारी सेवा में हूँ इसलिए किसी कोर्ट के आदेश के अधर पर तो नहीं मगर उत्तर प्रदेश सरकार कार्मिक विभाग द्वारा जारी 
बिभिन्न आदेशों के आधार पर कह सकता हूँ की ५० प्रतिशत से ज्यादा आरक्षण नहीं हो सकता 
अगर १०० लोगो की भारती होती है तो उसमें किसी भी हालत में ५० से अधिक लोग अरक्षित वर्ग के नहीं 
हो सकते भले ही उनकी मेरिट अनारक्षित अभ्यर्थियों से अधिक हो .

आरक्षण से पद दे सकते हैं योग्यता नहीं .  
बहुत हंसी आती है भाई क्या योग्यता किसी के बाप की बपौती है . तब आप क्या कहेंगे उ० प्र० के छोटे से गाँव का लड़का
सी०पी०एम०टी० टाप करता है.  अत्ररौली गाँव के किसान का बेटा सिविल सर्विस में टाप करता है . उन्नाव में पंचर बनाने वाले
 का लड़का सिविल सर्विस में सेलेक्ट होता है . इसलिए ये मानसिकता ही सब फसाद की जड़ है की आरक्षित श्रेणी के लोग अनारक्षित
 श्रेणी के लोगों से कम दिमाग रखते हैं .  जितनी अनुकूल स्तिथियाँ सामान्य वर्ग को 
सदियों से मिलती आयी हैं किसी को भी अगर मिलतीं उसकी स्तिथी यही होती मित्र 

माता के प्रती कर्त्तव्य  निभाना कोई किसी को नहीं सिखा सकता ये तो उसके संस्कार में है यहाँ इतिहास इनसे भरा
 पड़ा है अगर उदहारण देने लगें तो बहुत पन्ने भर जायेंगे दो उदहारण देनें हैं . 
मोहमद गौरी को भारत में न्योता देकर लाने वाला कौन था क्या कोई दलित ? कन्नौज के राजा जयचंद ना 
उन्होंने बेंचा था माँ को इज्जत लुटवाई थी अपनी माँ की
अकबर के शाशन के समय जब कुछ नहीं कर पाए तो अपनी बेटी जोधाबाई की शादी कर दी अकबर से क्योंकी सत्ता का 
सुख चाहिए था मिले चाहे इज्जत बेंचकर माँ बहन  सौंपकर . अगर इतिहास देखेंगे तो भरा पड़ा है इन नाकारो के कारनामों से 

आरक्षण के जो आंकड़े हैं वे उत्तर प्रदेश के सन्दर्भ में हैं

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *आप मायावती के बड़े भक्त लगते है. आप को तो उनकी कोई भी गलती दिखाई ही नहीं deti या फिर जब भी मायावती की बात अति है तो आप अपनी आंखे नाद कर लेते है? महोदय चुनाव तो सिर्फ आप ही के लिए आया है ऐसा लगता है, तभी तो आप मायावातो का पूरी तरह से बिच बचाव कर रहे है.  और jaha तक रहा उम्मीदवारों का सवाल तो उप को राष्ट्रपति शासन के हवाले कर दो. सी. आर. पि. अफ.(CRPF) के हवाले. उ प्र को अभी इसकी सख्त जरुरत है. कम से कम वह से अपराध तो कम हो जायेंगे..........*


 भाई आप लोग ये क्यों घोम फिर कर मायावती के पीछे पड़ जाते हो  सबको मायावती की गलतियाँ दिखाई देती हैं मगर आपको उत्तर प्रदेश के अलावा किसी राज्य की क़ानून व्यव्श्था क्यों नहीं दिखाई देती आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं उत्तर प्रदेश की क़ानून व्यवस्था सभी राज्यों से खराब है.  क्या  सबसे ज्यादा भ्रष्टाचार यहीं है .  मैं क्या सभे मानेंगे पिछले ६ महीने से क़ानून व्यवश्था गड़बड़ हुयी है मगर सभी राज्यों की.  जहाँ तक रास्त्रपाती शाशन की बात है तो पूरे देश की बात क्यों नहीं करते आप मायावती से जातिवाद को छोड़कर क्या दिक्कत है आपको.  जब हरियाणा में दलित लडकी के साथ अत्याचार होता तो किसी को नहीं दिखता कोई पार्टी वहां नहीं जाती क्योंकी वहां अभी चुनाव जल्दी नहीं होने है यु ०पी ० में नेताओं की बाढ़ लग जाती है क्यों .  रास्ट्रपति शासन  तो पूरे देश में लग जाए तो कुछ प्रगती मिले देश को

----------


## Singam

*कितना अच्छा लगता है ना की आप को मेरी हर बात को छोड़ कर मेरी इसी पोस्ट पर कमेन्ट किया. खैर, मैंने ये साडी बाते किस वजह से और किस लिए कही है आप उन्हें समझ ही नहीं रहे है. मई बस ये कहना चाहता हु की जाती या धर्म के नाम पर की जाने वाली राजनीती से न ही सिर्फ समाज का विकास अवरुद्ध होता है, बल्कि वो राज्य का भी हर तरह से रुकता है. उदहारण के लिए आप बिहार को ले लीजिये, जहा पर लगातार १५ साल तक लालू का राज था और जब उसका राज गया तो बिहार एक अँधेरी दुनिया में खो गया है, जिस से निकलने में उसे ना जाने कितना समय लगे???? मै बस इसी बात से यु. पी. बचाना चाहता हु....
पुरे देश में राष्ट्रपति शासन लगाना संभव नहीं है. क्योकि इस से देश की शासन व्यवस्था बिगड़ सकती है और इस देश में भी kisi tanashah के ane की सम्भावना बढ़ सकती है. agar आप इस mudde पर jyada vistrit charcha chahte है तो mujhe apna email id de, hum yahoo पर बात karte है. इस forum पर बात karne में hum dhime pad रहे है..........*

----------


## bullpower

*बड़े भाई जब कभी भी मायावती की चर्चा होती है आपको बड़ी तेज़ मिर्ची लगती है इस फोरम पर हर पार्टी की चर्चा होती है पर हमारे एक भूतपूर्व नियामक mahoday को छोड़ किसी को बुरा नहीं लगा अब आप आये हो बी एस पी  के agent बनकर अगर बाकी बुरे हैं तो मायावती भी कोई दूध की धुली नहीं है उनके जन्मदिन पर होने वाली jabran वसूली किसको याद नहीं पार्टी me chadhaavaa चढ़ा कर ही कोई इस पार्टी का टिकट paa सकता है आये दिन पैसों के लिए अधिकारियों का तबादला होता है अगर अन्य लोग बुरे हैं तो मायावती भी हैं - ye तर्क आप की ही कसौटी  पर खरा उतर सकता है हमारे नहीं*






> भाई आप लोग ये क्यों घोम फिर कर मायावती के पीछे पड़ जाते हो  सबको मायावती की गलतियाँ दिखाई देती हैं मगर आपको उत्तर प्रदेश के अलावा किसी राज्य की क़ानून व्यव्श्था क्यों नहीं दिखाई देती आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं उत्तर प्रदेश की क़ानून व्यवस्था सभी राज्यों से खराब है.  क्या  सबसे ज्यादा भ्रष्टाचार यहीं है .  मैं क्या सभे मानेंगे पिछले ६ महीने से क़ानून व्यवश्था गड़बड़ हुयी है मगर सभी राज्यों की.  जहाँ तक रास्त्रपाती शाशन की बात है तो पूरे देश की बात क्यों नहीं करते आप मायावती से जातिवाद को छोड़कर क्या दिक्कत है आपको.  जब हरियाणा में दलित लडकी के साथ अत्याचार होता तो किसी को नहीं दिखता कोई पार्टी वहां नहीं जाती क्योंकी वहां अभी चुनाव जल्दी नहीं होने है यु ०पी ० में नेताओं की बाढ़ लग जाती है क्यों .  रास्ट्रपति शासन  तो पूरे देश में लग जाए तो कुछ प्रगती मिले देश को

----------


## Singam

> दलित की बेटी और बलात्कार का क्या रिश्ता है, अगर वहां की शाशक दलित नहीं है और उन्होंने दलित हूँ कहकर वोट नहीं माँगा है तो क्या उनको क़ानून व्यवस्था पर ध्यान नहीं देना चाहिए. 
> महिला वो भी है महिला ये भी हैं यहाँ बलात्कार कम है जनसँख्या ज्यादा वहां बलात्कार ज्यादा जनसँख्या कम तो क्या वो दलित नहीं है इसलिए उनका नाम नहीं लिया जाएगा वहां की घटनाओं को हाई लाईट नहीं किया जाएगा
> मित्र बलात्कार बहुत ही घडीत कार्य है इसकी मैं क्या सभी निंदा करते हैं


*दलित की बेटी और बलात्कार का कोई रिश्ता नहीं है. MAi बस आप को यह बात समझाना चाहता हु की यह सब बस राजनितिक लाभ लेने के लिए ही है, उस से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं है. कोई भी दंगा हो, बोम्ब ब्लास्ट हो या चाहे जो कुछ भी हो, हमेशा आम जनता ही मरती है. कभी भी कोई राजनेता नहीं मरता. मई बस आप सब को वही समझाना चाहता हु की अगर कोई आप को दलित कह कर गुलामी करने को कहता है तो बेशक आप उसका गला कट दे, पर जब राजनीती या सुधर की बात ए तो आप को और इस देश के हर नागरिक को हर तबके के लोगो की तरक्की, सुधर और उठान का हामी गार होना चाहिए, तभी हम सपनो के भारत का निर्माण कर पाएंगे, जहा पर जाती धर्म के नाम पर कोई किसी पर भी ज़ुल्म नहीं करेगा. सब को आजादी से जीने का हक होगा. पर आप खुद बताये की वोट के नाम पर हिन्दू धर्म के बारे में कुछ गलत कहना कहा तक न्याय संगत है??? अब आप अपने विचार दे. क्या आप मुझसे सहमत है या फिर अब भी आप यही मानते है की दलितों के नाम पर समाज का बटवारा होने देना चाहिए??????
*

----------


## Singam

*राजनीती में कोई भी dudh का धुला नहीं और कोई भी अपनी जाती या अपने धर्म के रक्षा के लिए राजनीती में ना ही तो aya है और ना ही uske लिए कोई राजनीती कर raha है. सब को बस अपनी jebe भरनी है और सभी kursi की राजनीती के लिए कभी dalit का मुद्दा uthate है, तो कभी hindu hone का तो कभी muslim hone का, और जब us से भी नहीं हुआ तो मी मराठा मानुस का. रूप अलग अलग है बस, पर खेल तो सभी के piche एक ही है. hum इन सब से जितनी जल्दी बचे अच्छा है.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मायावती केवल वेदो का अपमान कर मुस्लिम ओर हिन्दू से धर्म परिवर्तित कर ईसाई बने दलितो के वोट को पाने के लिये मेगज़ीन की ओट मैं भारतीय संस्कृति पे हमला करवा रही है ॥

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *बड़े भाई जब कभी भी मायावती की चर्चा होती है आपको बड़ी तेज़ मिर्ची लगती है इस फोरम पर हर पार्टी की चर्चा होती है पर हमारे एक भूतपूर्व नियामक mahoday को छोड़ किसी को बुरा नहीं लगा अब आप आये हो बी एस पी  के agent बनकर अगर बाकी बुरे हैं तो मायावती भी कोई दूध की धुली नहीं है उनके जन्मदिन पर होने वाली jabran वसूली किसको याद नहीं पार्टी me chadhaavaa चढ़ा कर ही कोई इस पार्टी का टिकट paa सकता है आये दिन पैसों के लिए अधिकारियों का तबादला होता है अगर अन्य लोग बुरे हैं तो मायावती भी हैं - ye तर्क आप की ही कसौटी  पर खरा उतर सकता है हमारे नहीं*


बिलकुल सही पहचाना मेरी सोंच बी० एस० पी० से मिलती आपको लगी 
मेरे कहने का मतलब जिस पर ध्यान देना चाहिए आप देना नहीं चाहते 
आप भारत सरकार की रिपोर्ट देखो जो मैंने इसी सूत्र में पोस्ट की है
और उसका लिंक भी दिया है सबसे ज्यादा महिलाओं के प्रती अत्याचार कहाँ हो रहे हैं 
कहाँ की क़ानून व्यवश्था सबसे खराब है 
उत्तर प्रदेश का क्या स्थान है, ये रिपोर्ट मायावती या उसकी सरकार ने नहीं 
छपाई है. भारत सरकार की रिपोर्ट है, क्या वो गलत है 

जहाँ तक टिकट बेंचने की बात है  जिन लोगों को सत्ता का सुख किसी कीमत पर चाहिए होता है
उनको चाहे जैसे मिले चाहे इसके लिए उनको अपनी माँ  बहन गिरवी रखनी पड़े टिकट खरीद लेंगे 
आज वही कथित उच्च समाज मायावती के पैस छूता है खुलेआम मैं तो रोज देखता हूँ . यही सबसे बर्दास्त नहीं हो रहा है

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

जहाँ तक संख्या के आधार पर भेदभाव का विरोध की बात है तो उसी का तो सारा विरोध है .
अभी तक यही तो किया जाता रहा है अब जब उसमे कमीं आने लगी तो सबको दिक्कत हो रही है .
आप अगर सरकारी नौकरी की स्तिथी आज के ४० साल पहले ६० के दसक में देखे तो दलितों और
पिछड़ों की संख्या कुल संख्या में से दोनों की मिलकर १७ प्रतिशत के आस पास थी आज वही संख्या ४४ प्रतिशत के आस पास है
दिक्कत तो यहीं हो रही है अब सबको अपने अधिकार जिनपर वे जबरदस्ती कब्जा अवैध रूप से कर रखे थे छीनता हुआ दिख रहा है
मगर तब क्यों नहीं दिख रहा था जब इन दलितों और पिछड़ों का योगदान कुछ नहीं था .
जहाँ तक आपने कहा है की आरक्षण ५० प्रतिशत से अधिक हो सकता है इस सम्बन्ध में मैं कोई वकील नहीं हूँ
सरकारी सेवा में हूँ इसलिए किसी कोर्ट के आदेश के अधर पर तो नहीं मगर उत्तर प्रदेश सरकार कार्मिक विभाग द्वारा जारी
बिभिन्न आदेशों के आधार पर कह सकता हूँ की ५० प्रतिशत से ज्यादा आरक्षण नहीं हो सकता
अगर १०० लोगो की भारती होती है तो उसमें किसी भी हालत में ५० से अधिक लोग अरक्षित वर्ग के नहीं
हो सकते भले ही उनकी मेरिट अनारक्षित अभ्यर्थियों से अधिक हो .

आरक्षण से पद दे सकते हैं योग्यता नहीं .
बहुत हंसी आती है भाई क्या योग्यता किसी के बाप की बपौती है . तब आप क्या कहेंगे उ० प्र० के छोटे से गाँव का लड़का
सी०पी०एम०टी० टाप करता है. अत्ररौली गाँव के किसान का बेटा सिविल सर्विस में टाप करता है . उन्नाव में पंचर बनाने वाले
का लड़का सिविल सर्विस में सेलेक्ट होता है . इसलिए ये मानसिकता ही सब फसाद की जड़ है की आरक्षित श्रेणी के लोग अनारक्षित
श्रेणी के लोगों से कम दिमाग रखते हैं . जितनी अनुकूल स्तिथियाँ सामान्य वर्ग को
सदियों से मिलती आयी हैं किसी को भी अगर मिलतीं उसकी स्तिथी यही होती मित्र

माता के प्रती कर्त्तव्य निभाना कोई किसी को नहीं सिखा सकता ये तो उसके संस्कार में है यहाँ इतिहास इनसे भरा
पड़ा है अगर उदहारण देने लगें तो बहुत पन्ने भर जायेंगे दो उदहारण देनें हैं .
मोहमद गौरी को भारत में न्योता देकर लाने वाला कौन था क्या कोई दलित ? कन्नौज के राजा जयचंद ना
उन्होंने बेंचा था माँ को इज्जत लुटवाई थी अपनी माँ की
अकबर के शाशन के समय जब कुछ नहीं कर पाए तो अपनी बेटी जोधाबाई की शादी कर दी अकबर से क्योंकी सत्ता का
सुख चाहिए था मिले चाहे इज्जत बेंचकर माँ बहन सौंपकर . अगर इतिहास देखेंगे तो भरा पड़ा है इन नाकारो के कारनामों से

आरक्षण के जो आंकड़े हैं वे उत्तर प्रदेश के सन्दर्भ में हैं

----------


## gopu

> आरक्षण से पद दे सकते हैं योग्यता नहीं .  
> बहुत हंसी आती है भाई क्या योग्यता किसी के बाप की बपौती है . तब आप क्या कहेंगे उ० प्र० के छोटे से गाँव का लड़का
> सी०पी०एम०टी० टाप करता है.  अत्ररौली गाँव के किसान का बेटा सिविल सर्विस में टाप करता है . उन्नाव में पंचर बनाने वाले
>  का लड़का सिविल सर्विस में सेलेक्ट होता है . इसलिए ये मानसिकता ही सब फसाद की जड़ है की आरक्षित श्रेणी के लोग अनारक्षित
>  श्रेणी के लोगों से कम दिमाग रखते हैं .  जितनी अनुकूल स्तिथियाँ सामान्य वर्ग को 
> सदियों से मिलती आयी हैं किसी को भी अगर मिलतीं उसकी स्तिथी यही होती मित्र 
> 
> माता के प्रती कर्त्तव्य  निभाना कोई किसी को नहीं सिखा सकता ये तो उसके संस्कार में है यहाँ इतिहास इनसे भरा
>  पड़ा है अगर उदहारण देने लगें तो बहुत पन्ने भर जायेंगे दो उदहारण देनें हैं . 
> ...


आपने शायद मेरी बात को समझा नहीं 
मैं स्वयम ये मानता हूँ की अगड़ों और पिछडों की क्षमता में कोई फर्क नहीं है 
यदि शिक्षा के एवं विकास के सामान अवसर प्रदान किये जाएँ तो ये भेद ही मिट जायेगा 
बात जाती से ऊपर समाज की है 
समाज का विकास सबके विकास के बिना संभव नहीं है 
परन्तु इसका माध्यम शिक्षा और समानता हो तो ये स्थायी होगी अन्यथा कल कोई राजनितिक दल अगड़ों के आरक्षण की बात उठाकर समाज को पुनः बांटने का प्रयास करेग
जहाँ तक बात है इतिहास की 
क्या अतीत की घटनाओं से सबक लेकर एक सही भविष्य की दिशा में बढ़ना उचित है ? या , एक दूसरे पे दोषारोपण ?
मैं जब राष्ट्र के प्रति कर्त्तव्य की बात सोचता हूँ तो मुझे यही लगता है की मात्र ७०-७५ साल पहले तक इस देश की आबादी का मुख्य हिस्सा अपने ही अधिकारों से वंचित रहा 
ये हमारी सबसे बड़ी कमी थी , समाज को बाँट कर कभी उन्नति नहीं हो सकती ,अगर ये हमारे देशवासियों ने समझा होता तो आज स्थिति कुछ और होती 
मैं एक उदहारण देना चाहता हूँ 
श्रीजगन्नाथ पुरी के मंदिर में दर्शन से पूर्व आपको अपनी जाती , गोत्र आदि बताना होता है 
और आज भी कई लोग यहाँ प्रवेश नहीं कर सकते 
मैंने इस नियम से क्षुब्ध होकर वहाँ दर्शन के उपरान्त कई मित्रों और पुजारियों से भी काफी विवाद किया 
दुःख इस बात का है की कुछ लोगों के गलत सोच के कारन पूरा समाज प्रभावित होता है 
यदि विरोध के स्वर सही बात के लिए उठें तो परिवर्तन अवश्य आता है 
ये बात आज का शिक्षित युवा समझता है इसीलिए शिक्षा सर्वोपरी है 
जाती या कुल योग्यता का निर्धारण नहीं करते, शिक्षा करती है ,मैं समानता के लिए शिक्षा को मुलभुत अधिकार बनाने का पक्षधर हूँ 
सिर्फ आरक्षण देने से हम शिक्षा की महत्ता को नकार नहीं सकते

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> आपने शायद मेरी बात को समझा नहीं 
> मैं स्वयम ये मानता हूँ की अगड़ों और पिछडों की क्षमता में कोई फर्क नहीं है 
> यदि शिक्षा के एवं विकास के सामान अवसर प्रदान किये जाएँ तो ये भेद ही मिट जायेगा 
> बात जाती से ऊपर समाज की है 
> समाज का विकास सबके विकास के बिना संभव नहीं है 
> परन्तु इसका माध्यम शिक्षा और समानता हो तो ये स्थायी होगी अन्यथा कल कोई राजनितिक दल अगड़ों के आरक्षण की बात उठाकर समाज को पुनः बांटने का प्रयास करेग
> जहाँ तक बात है इतिहास की 
> क्या अतीत की घटनाओं से सबक लेकर एक सही भविष्य की दिशा में बढ़ना उचित है ? या , एक दूसरे पे दोषारोपण ?
> मैं जब राष्ट्र के प्रति कर्त्तव्य की बात सोचता हूँ तो मुझे यही लगता है की मात्र ७०-७५ साल पहले तक इस देश की आबादी का मुख्य हिस्सा अपने ही अधिकारों से वंचित रहा 
> ...


 आपकी सोंच को मैं नमन करता हूँ 
आप इसी विषय पर एक सूत्र क्यों नहीं बनाते अभी सब सच सामने आ जायेगा
जब आज भी ये हालत हैं उन राज्यों में मंदिरों में अब कौन दलित जाना ही चाहता है
इसी लिए उसकी आश्था डगमगाती है क्या जरुरत है ऐसे भगवान् की जिसके 
मंदिर में हम नहीं जा सकते. धर्म परिवर्तन का सबसे बड़ा कारण यही है 

उत्तर प्रदेश के किसी मंदिर में ऐसा नहीं हो रहा है 
क्यों नहीं हो रहा है ये दिक्कत है इन सभी की 
 शिक्षा की बात करें तो क्या वहां उत्तर प्रदेश से कम शिक्षा का औसत है नहीं मगर ये  तबका
चाहे जितना शिक्षित हो जाए मगर मानसिकता शिक्षित नहीं हो पा रही है

----------


## amar2007

गोपू जी 
आपके विचार अति उत्तम हैं पर आप इस देश कि सामाजिक स्थितियों को नज़रंदाज़ कर रहे हैं. अभी आपने स्वयम स्वीकार किया कि जाती के नाम पर भेदभाव होता है और भेदभाव केवल मंदिर ही नहीं हर जगह है . सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति नहीं चाहता है कि दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति उसके बराबर बैठे . यहाँ योग्यता का प्रश्न नहीं जाती का प्रश्न है . तो इस स्थिति में क्या किया जाये ? आपको मालूम है कि अगर आराचन न होता तो इस देश के ३ टुकड़े और हुए होते ? बाबासाहब 'अछूतिस्तान' कि मांग कर रहे थे क्यों ? इसी जाती आधारित सामाजिक भेदभाव कि वजह से . ये कहो कि आराचन के  आश्वासन ने इस देश को बचा लिया . आपको क्या लगता है मामला 'अछूतिस्तान ' बनने' बार ख़तम हो जाता ? नहीं उसके बाद पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग किसी और देश कि मांग करते और इस तरह इस देश के ५ टुकड़े हो जाते . ८०% हिस्से को सामान्य वर्ग अपना देश कह ही न पाता. अभी कम से कम ५०% सीटों पर अपना दावा कर सकता है पर उस स्थिति मैं मात्र २०% सीटें ही होतीं क्योंकि संसाधन ही २०% होते . अब आप ठन्डे दिमाग से आराचन के महत्व को समझिये . आराचन का विरोध करने वाले कितना खतरनाक काम कर रहे हैं , ये उन्हें मालूम ही नहीं !!!

----------


## gopu

> आपकी सोंच को मैं नमन करता हूँ 
> आप इसी विषय पर एक सूत्र क्यों नहीं बनाते अभी सब सच सामने आ जायेगा
> जब आज भी ये हालत हैं उन राज्यों में मंदिरों में अब कौन दलित जाना ही चाहता है
> इसी लिए उसकी आश्था डगमगाती है क्या जरुरत है ऐसे भगवान् की जिसके 
> मंदिर में हम नहीं जा सकते. धर्म परिवर्तन का सबसे बड़ा कारण यही है 
> 
> उत्तर प्रदेश के किसी मंदिर में ऐसा नहीं हो रहा है 
> क्यों नहीं हो रहा है ये दिक्कत है इन सभी की 
>  शिक्षा की बात करें तो क्या वहां उत्तर प्रदेश से कम शिक्षा का औसत है नहीं मगर ये  तबका
> चाहे जितना शिक्षित हो जाए मगर मानसिकता शिक्षित नहीं हो पा रही है


भाई आप ये भी तो देखें की विरोध के स्वर उठाने वाला कौन है ?
अगर हम और आप क्रुद्ध हो मंदिरों में न जाएँ तो कुछ मुर्ख लोग इस प्रकार समाज को बांटते रहेंगे 
मेरे विरोध का कारन सिर्फ ये था की मैं हर व्यकि को सामान मानता हूँ 
तथा ईश्वर में पूर्ण विश्वास रखता हूँ 
देवस्थल पे जाने का अधिकार हर किसी को है 
उत्तर प्रदेश में यह व्यवस्था स्वागतयोग्य है 
पर यह सोच बदल कर लागु हो तभी स्थायी होगी

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> भाई आप ये भी तो देखें की विरोध के स्वर उठाने वाला कौन है ?
> अगर हम और आप क्रुद्ध हो मंदिरों में न जाएँ तो कुछ मुर्ख लोग इस प्रकार समाज को बांटते रहेंगे 
> मेरे विरोध का कारन सिर्फ ये था की मैं हर व्यकि को सामान मानता हूँ 
> तथा ईश्वर में पूर्ण विश्वास रखता हूँ 
> देवस्थल पे जाने का अधिकार हर किसी को है 
> उत्तर प्रदेश में यह व्यवस्था स्वागतयोग्य है 
> पर यह सोच बदल कर लागु हो तभी स्थायी होगी



ऐसे लोगों को ये समाज आज भी महापुरुष की नजर से देखता है
ज्योतिबा फूले और साहू जी महराज इसके उदाहरन हैं

----------


## gopu

> गोपू जी 
> आपके विचार अति उत्तम हैं पर आप इस देश कि सामाजिक स्थितियों को नज़रंदाज़ कर रहे हैं. अभी आपने स्वयम स्वीकार किया कि जाती के नाम पर भेदभाव होता है और भेदभाव केवल मंदिर ही नहीं हर जगह है . सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति नहीं चाहता है कि दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति उसके बराबर बैठे . यहाँ योग्यता का प्रश्न नहीं जाती का प्रश्न है . तो इस स्थिति में क्या किया जाये ? आपको मालूम है कि अगर आराचन न होता तो इस देश के ३ टुकड़े और हुए होते ? बाबासाहब 'अछूतिस्तान' कि मांग कर रहे थे क्यों ? इसी जाती आधारित सामाजिक भेदभाव कि वजह से . ये कहो कि आराचन के  आश्वासन ने इस देश को बचा लिया . आपको क्या लगता है मामला 'अछूतिस्तान ' बनने' बार ख़तम हो जाता ? नहीं उसके बाद पिछड़े वर्ग के लोग किसी और देश कि मांग करते और इस तरह इस देश के ५ टुकड़े हो जाते . ८०% हिस्से को सामान्य वर्ग अपना देश कह ही न पाता. अभी कम से कम ५०% सीटों पर अपना दावा कर सकता है पर उस स्थिति मैं मात्र २०% सीटें ही होतीं क्योंकि संसाधन ही २०% होते . अब आप ठन्डे दिमाग से आराचन के महत्व को समझिये . आराचन का विरोध करने वाले कितना खतरनाक काम कर रहे हैं , ये उन्हें मालूम ही नहीं !!!


मित्र आप सामान्य वर्ग को अपना शत्रु न समझें 
मैं समानता का पक्षधर हूँ जो की हर व्यक्ति का अधिकार है 
परन्तु इसके लिए शिक्षा को सबसे बड़ा सामाजिक परिवर्तन का माध्यम मानता हूँ 
सामाजिक परिस्थितियों को बदलने के लिए इससे कारगर और कोई माध्यम नहीं है 
देश तो वैसे ही भाषा और धर्म के नाम पे बंटा हुआ है 
यदि जातियों में भी बंट गया तो बचेगा क्या?
सच तो ये है की हम सब को एक दूसरे की जरुरत है 
हमारे समाज के हम सभी अभिन्न अंग हैं 
जो गलती पहले के मूर्खों ने की उसे दोहरा कर हम भी वही गलती दोहराएंगे

----------


## amar2007

> मित्र आप सामान्य वर्ग को अपना शत्रु न समझें 
> मैं समानता का पक्षधर हूँ जो की हर व्यक्ति का अधिकार है 
> परन्तु इसके लिए शिक्षा को सबसे बड़ा सामाजिक परिवर्तन का माध्यम मानता हूँ 
> सामाजिक परिस्थितियों को बदलने के लिए इससे कारगर और कोई माध्यम नहीं है 
> देश तो वैसे ही भाषा और धर्म के नाम पे बंटा हुआ है 
> यदि जातियों में भी बंट गया तो बचेगा क्या?
> सच तो ये है की हम सब को एक दूसरे की जरुरत है 
> हमारे समाज के हम सभी अभिन्न अंग हैं 
> जो गलती पहले के मूर्खों ने की उसे दोहरा कर हम भी वही गलती दोहराएंगे


गोपू जी
सिच्छा तो आप तब पाएंगे जब कोई आपको स्कूल मैं घुसने और अपने साथ बैठने देगा !! बिना आराचन के बाबा साहब ने कैसे स्कूल मैं पढाई कि जरा फिर से पढ़िए . जैसा सलूक सामान्य वर्ग के लोग करते थे उनके साथ वैसा तो जानवरों के साथ भी न होता था !! और आपने किसी तरह से पढाई कर भी ली तो क्या ? चयन समिति में बैठा सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति आपको किसी न किसी तरह से बाहर ही रखना चाहेगा . और इसके लिए अगर कुछ न मिला तो 'योग्यता ' जैसा बहाना बनाना बहुत आसान है . इसीलिए तो मैं कहता हूँ कि सामान्य वर्ग के लोगों के सामने आराचन कि मजबूरी थी अन्यथा दलित वर्ग के लोग सरकारी सुविधाओं से सदैव वंचित रहते .
आज भी दलितों को जाती के नाम पर प्रताड़ित किया जाता है वो भी किसी दूर दराज गाँव के इलाके में नहीं, 'एम्स' जैसे प्रतिष्ठित संस्थान में और वो भी खुद को 'सिच्छित' समझने वालों द्वारा .
प्रमाण इसी सूत्र में एक वीडियो  में  दिया गया है .

----------


## bullpower

> बिलकुल सही पहचाना मेरी सोंच बी० एस० पी० से मिलती आपको लगी 
> मेरे कहने का मतलब जिस पर ध्यान देना चाहिए आप देना नहीं चाहते 
> आप भारत सरकार की रिपोर्ट देखो जो मैंने इसी सूत्र में पोस्ट की है
> और उसका लिंक भी दिया है सबसे ज्यादा महिलाओं के प्रती अत्याचार कहाँ हो रहे हैं 
> कहाँ की क़ानून व्यवश्था सबसे खराब है 
> उत्तर प्रदेश का क्या स्थान है, ये रिपोर्ट मायावती या उसकी सरकार ने नहीं 
> छपाई है. भारत सरकार की रिपोर्ट है, क्या वो गलत है 
> 
> जहाँ तक टिकट बेंचने की बात है  जिन लोगों को सत्ता का सुख किसी कीमत पर चाहिए होता है
> ...



*ये बात तो मायावती पर भी लागू होती है की सत्ता का सुख किसी भी कीमत पर चाहिए चाहे उसे अपनी **************** . पर आप ठहरे बी एस पी के सदस्य किसी rajnaitik पार्टी के एजेंट se तो mai कोई bahas नहीं कर सकता क्योंकि कुतर्क देने me usake aage कोई नहीं जा सकता*

----------


## Singam

> आपकी सोंच को मैं नमन करता हूँ 
> आप इसी विषय पर एक सूत्र क्यों नहीं बनाते अभी सब सच सामने आ जायेगा
> जब आज भी ये हालत हैं उन राज्यों में मंदिरों में अब कौन दलित जाना ही चाहता है
> इसी लिए उसकी आश्था डगमगाती है क्या जरुरत है ऐसे भगवान् की जिसके 
> मंदिर में हम नहीं जा सकते. धर्म परिवर्तन का सबसे बड़ा कारण यही है 
> 
> उत्तर प्रदेश के किसी मंदिर में ऐसा नहीं हो रहा है 
> क्यों नहीं हो रहा है ये दिक्कत है इन सभी की 
> शिक्षा की बात करें तो क्या वहां उत्तर प्रदेश से कम शिक्षा का औसत है नहीं मगर ये तबका
> चाहे जितना शिक्षित हो जाए मगर मानसिकता शिक्षित नहीं हो पा रही है


*मुझे यह जानकर बहोत आश्चर्य हो रहा है की भगवन मंदिर में रहते है. मुझे आज तक ये बात नहीं पता थी राम गौतम जी. अच्छा हुआ जो आप ने मुझे बता दिया. मै आज से कई साल पहले मंदिर में जाता था तब मुझे भगवान नहीं मिले वहा. पर आप की बातो को सुनने के बाद मुझे लगता है की मुझे वापस से मंदिर में जाना पड़ेगा. आप ने और amar007 ने काफी कुछ पढ़ा है. पर मैंने भी कुछ पढ़ा था, जो मुझे थोडा सा याद आ रहा है, वो मै आप को बता रहा हु. शबरी भील जाती से थी, जो शायद काफी निचे स्तर की जाती मानी जाती थी, पर उसे राम में बहोत प्रेम था. वो रोज राम के लिए अपने आश्रम के रास्तो को फुल से सजाती थी, और राम के लिए वन में से ताजे ताजे फल तोड़ कर के लाती थी. और एक दिन उसके घर राम स्वयं आये और उसी भील शबरी जो शायद अछूत मानी जाती थी, उसे के झूठे बेर बड़े प्रेम से राम खाए. आप का और अमर जी का पता नहीं, पर राम को भगवान विष्णु का अवतार माना जाता है, हिन्दू धर्म में.( हमारे लिए भगवान, इश्वर और देवता का मतलब गोड ही होता है) भगवान यहाँ पर स्वयं कर के बता रहे है की मै सिर्फ भाव का भूखा हु, मुझे और कुछ नहीं चाहिए. कही मैंने ये भी पढ़ा था जिसका अर्थ मै बता देता हु " मुझे कहा धुंध रहा है ए इन्सान? मै तो तेरे अन्दर ही हु. मै मंदिर में नहीं हु." पहले मंदिरों की जरुरत न होने की वजह से शायद मंदिरों का निर्माण ही नह इहोता था. पर शायद जब से कलयुग शुरू हुआ है तभी मंदिरों का निर्माण शुरू हुआ, ताकि धर्म का लोप न हो हो और धर्म का रक्षा हो सके. पर अगर वहा उन्ही मंदिरों में सिर्फ जाती pati के नाम किसी को ना जाने दिया जाये तो ये तो अधर्म हो गया, और जहा अधर्म हो वहा तो पाप का वश होता है. अब अगर धर्म की दृष्टि से देखे तो उन लोगो ने दलितों को ऐसे भ्रष्ट जगह पर जाने से रोक कर दलितों को अनजाने में ही भ्रष्ट होने से भाचाया है, ये धर्म को ध्यान में रख कर एक तर्क था.
भगवान को मान में याद कर के मन ही मन उसे याद करने से ज्यादा बड़ी भक्ति कुछ नहीं होती. भगवान का नाम लो और अपना काम पूरी ईमानदारी से करो, अपने से गरीबो औए असमर्थ लोगो की मदद करो. अगर हो सके तो भूखे को खाना खिला दो, जरुरत मंद की मदद कर दो, उसी में भगवान खुश रहते है न की मंदिर में जाकर पूजा करने से. उस भगवान ने कभी भी किसी में भी फर्क नहीं किया, अगर किया होता तो सबका खून लाल नहीं बनाया होता. तुरंत ही पैदा हुए बच्चो को एक साथ रख कर देखो तो पता भि नहीं चलता की कौन किस जाती का है, किस धर्म का है? सभी एक ही तरह के lagte है. किसी में जाती, धर्म, गोत्र को ढूँढना बंद करे और सिर्फ एक इंसान को देखे, और यही सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म है. और ये सभी के लिए है. ऐसे ही नहीं कहा गया है की नर सेवा ही नारायण सेवा है.*

----------


## gopu

> गोपू जी
> सिच्छा तो आप तब पाएंगे जब कोई आपको स्कूल मैं घुसने और अपने साथ बैठने देगा !! बिना आराचन के बाबा साहब ने कैसे स्कूल मैं पढाई कि जरा फिर से पढ़िए . जैसा सलूक सामान्य वर्ग के लोग करते थे उनके साथ वैसा तो जानवरों के साथ भी न होता था !! और आपने किसी तरह से पढाई कर भी ली तो क्या ? चयन समिति में बैठा सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति आपको किसी न किसी तरह से बाहर ही रखना चाहेगा . और इसके लिए अगर कुछ न मिला तो 'योग्यता ' जैसा बहाना बनाना बहुत आसान है . इसीलिए तो मैं कहता हूँ कि सामान्य वर्ग के लोगों के सामने आराचन कि मजबूरी थी अन्यथा दलित वर्ग के लोग सरकारी सुविधाओं से सदैव वंचित रहते .
> आज भी दलितों को जाती के नाम पर प्रताड़ित किया जाता है वो भी किसी दूर दराज गाँव के इलाके में नहीं, 'एम्स' जैसे प्रतिष्ठित संस्थान में और वो भी खुद को 'सिच्छित' समझने वालों द्वारा .
> प्रमाण इसी सूत्र में एक वीडियो  में  दिया गया है .


भाई सामान्य वर्ग के प्रति आपकी यह राय आज से ६०-७० वर्ष पूर्व की घटनाओं से है 
इन घटनाओं की सभी एक स्वर में निंदा करते हैं 
जाती प्रथा की कमर तोड़ने के लिए सभी का शिक्षित होना बहुत जरुरी है 
मित्र आपने एम्स का उदहारण दिया , जानकर दुःख हुआ ,किन्तु आप ये भी तो देखें की उसी एम्स में अपना सारा जीवन सेवा में समर्पित करने वाले लोग भी हैं 
क्या उनके योगदान को नकार देना उचित होगा 
जब तक किसी भी आवेदन पत्र में आपकी श्रेणी अर्थात जाती का कॉलम रहेगा ,उसे चयन समिति में बैठा व्यक्ति जरुर पढ़ेगा 
फिर वो चयन योग्यता के आधार पे न कर के जाती के आधार पे करेगा क्योकि वो भी इसी समाज से निकला है 
जरुरी नहीं की वो इस सोच का हो , परन्तु कॉलम में लिखी जानकारी उसकी सोच भी प्रभावित करेगी 
भाई सीधी बात है अगर वो गलत है तो इससे व्यवस्था प्रभावित होगी 
और यह सामाजिक बुराई बढती जायेगी 
आप मुझसे असहमत हो सकते हैं परन्तु मैं शिक्षा के प्रकाश के द्वारा इस सामाजिक बुराई के अँधेरे को मिटने का पक्षधर हूँ 
और इससे सामाजिक समरसता की स्थापना को अपने जीवन का ध्येय मानता हूँ 
मैं एक शिक्षक हूँ और आज तक मैंने अपने किसी विद्यार्थी में धर्म , जाती या अन्य किसी कारन से भेद नहीं किया 
मित्र सभी बुरे नहीं होते ,अज्ञानता बुरी होती है 
संवाद और विचार की शक्ति, विवाद से कहीं बड़ी है , क्योंकि समाधान के लिए विचार आवश्यक है 
विवाद से केवल अशांति ही फैलती है

----------


## gopu

> *मुझे यह जानकर बहोत आश्चर्य हो रहा है की भगवन मंदिर में रहते है. मुझे आज तक ये बात नहीं पता थी राम गौतम जी. अच्छा हुआ जो आप ने मुझे बता दिया. मै आज से कई साल पहले मंदिर में जाता था तब मुझे भगवान नहीं मिले वहा. पर आप की बातो को सुनने के बाद मुझे लगता है की मुझे वापस से मंदिर में जाना पड़ेगा. आप ने और amar007 ने काफी कुछ पढ़ा है. पर मैंने भी कुछ पढ़ा था, जो मुझे थोडा सा याद आ रहा है, वो मै आप को बता रहा हु. शबरी भील जाती से थी, जो शायद काफी निचे स्तर की जाती मानी जाती थी, पर उसे राम में बहोत प्रेम था. वो रोज राम के लिए अपने आश्रम के रास्तो को फुल से सजाती थी, और राम के लिए वन में से ताजे ताजे फल तोड़ कर के लाती थी. और एक दिन उसके घर राम स्वयं आये और उसी भील शबरी जो शायद अछूत मानी जाती थी, उसे के झूठे बेर बड़े प्रेम से राम खाए. आप का और अमर जी का पता नहीं, पर राम को भगवान विष्णु का अवतार माना जाता है, हिन्दू धर्म में.( हमारे लिए भगवान, इश्वर और देवता का मतलब गोड ही होता है) भगवान यहाँ पर स्वयं कर के बता रहे है की मै सिर्फ भाव का भूखा हु, मुझे और कुछ नहीं चाहिए. कही मैंने ये भी पढ़ा था जिसका अर्थ मै बता देता हु " मुझे कहा धुंध रहा है ए इन्सान? मै तो तेरे अन्दर ही हु. मै मंदिर में नहीं हु." पहले मंदिरों की जरुरत न होने की वजह से शायद मंदिरों का निर्माण ही नह इहोता था. पर शायद जब से कलयुग शुरू हुआ है तभी मंदिरों का निर्माण शुरू हुआ, ताकि धर्म का लोप न हो हो और धर्म का रक्षा हो सके. पर अगर वहा उन्ही मंदिरों में सिर्फ जाती pati के नाम किसी को ना जाने दिया जाये तो ये तो अधर्म हो गया, और जहा अधर्म हो वहा तो पाप का वश होता है. अब अगर धर्म की दृष्टि से देखे तो उन लोगो ने दलितों को ऐसे भ्रष्ट जगह पर जाने से रोक कर दलितों को अनजाने में ही भ्रष्ट होने से भाचाया है, ये धर्म को ध्यान में रख कर एक तर्क था.
> भगवान को मान में याद कर के मन ही मन उसे याद करने से ज्यादा बड़ी भक्ति कुछ नहीं होती. भगवान का नाम लो और अपना काम पूरी ईमानदारी से करो, अपने से गरीबो औए असमर्थ लोगो की मदद करो. अगर हो सके तो भूखे को खाना खिला दो, जरुरत मंद की मदद कर दो, उसी में भगवान खुश रहते है न की मंदिर में जाकर पूजा करने से. उस भगवान ने कभी भी किसी में भी फर्क नहीं किया, अगर किया होता तो सबका खून लाल नहीं बनाया होता. तुरंत ही पैदा हुए बच्चो को एक साथ रख कर देखो तो पता भि नहीं चलता की कौन किस जाती का है, किस धर्म का है? सभी एक ही तरह के lagte है. किसी में जाती, धर्म, गोत्र को ढूँढना बंद करे और सिर्फ एक इंसान को देखे, और यही सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म है. और ये सभी के लिए है. ऐसे ही नहीं कहा गया है की नर सेवा ही नारायण सेवा है.*


मैं आपसे सहमत हूँ , आडम्बरों का विरोध उचित है पर इसके लिए धर्म को दोष देना उचित नहीं

----------


## kajal pandey

> *दिया जी शायद आप दोनों वर्गों की मेरिट का अंतर नहीं देखती  जिसमें जमीं आसमान का फर्क होता है एक तरफ जहां सामान्य वर्ग का छात्र अच्छे अंकों के बाद भी दाखिला नहीं ले पाता वहीँ उससे आधे से भी कम अंकों वाला छात्र जब उसकी जगह जाता है तो उसमे क्या योग्यता है ये अआप को ही दिख सकती है मुझे नहीं क्योंकि मै इसका शिकार हूआ हूँ .       
> अगर जाती से योग्यता तय नहीं होती तब तो आरक्षण की कोई जरूरत ही नहीं है क्योंकि काबिल लोग अपने आप आगे बढ़ जाते 
> मै कह रहा हूँ की इतने संसाधन और सुविधाओं के बावजूद वे क्यूँ नहीं हमारे बराबर अंक लाते ? क्योंकि उन्हें पता है की उनके पास आरक्षण नाम की बैसाखी है जिसके सहारे वे लंगड़े होने के बावजूद आगे चले जायेंगे काबिल लोगो को धक्का देकर 
> 
> 
> *


*नीली शक्ति जी ,,,,,,आप किस भ्रम मे है मित्र ,,,,,,,,मेरा आपसे निवेदन है की आप उत्तर प्रदेश से सम्बंधित pcs और pcs j के परीछा फल पर नजर रखे आपका भ्रम दूर हो जायेगा ,,,,,,,,,,obc का मेरिट हमारे वर्ग से उप्पर जा रहा है मित्र*

----------


## kajal pandey

*वे log जो आपनी कुत्सित मानसिकता के कारन इश्वर की आलोचन कर रहे है इश्वर उनका भला करे*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *बहुत खूब अनुष्का ji हिन्दू धर्म का अपमान करने वाले कुत्ते को ****************
> *


फोरम पैर गाली तो दे रहे हो मित्र उसी लेख में लिखने वाले का नाम पता दिया है 
क्या कुछ किया है आपने उसको एक पोस्टकार्ड पर लिखकर पूछा है की उसने 
किस आधार पर इतनी बातें लिख दीं 
कोई तो आधार होगा उसका जो खुलेआम लिख रहा है आपकी तरह बिना नाम पते की 
आई डी बनाकर तो लिखा नहीं है. उससे पूछो और फोरम के नियमों में किसी की भी आश्था
को गाली देना गलत है. 
क्षमा करना मैं भूल गया था की आप क्यों कुछ करेंगे आपका भगवान् उसको कमीने को
देख लेगा उसी के सहारे रहिये बाकी गाली आप दे सकते हैं.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> फोरम पैर गाली तो दे रहे हो मित्र उसी लेख में लिखने वाले का नाम पता दिया है 
> क्या कुछ किया है आपने उसको एक पोस्टकार्ड पर लिखकर पूछा है की उसने 
> किस आधार पर इतनी बातें लिख दीं 
> कोई तो आधार होगा उसका जो खुलेआम लिख रहा है आपकी तरह बिना नाम पते की 
> आई डी बनाकर तो लिखा नहीं है. उससे पूछो और फोरम के नियमों में किसी की भी आश्था
> को गाली देना गलत है. 
> क्षमा करना मैं भूल गया था की आप क्यों कुछ करेंगे आपका भगवान् उसको कमीने को
> देख लेगा उसी के सहारे रहिये बाकी गाली आप दे सकते हैं.


मित्र लेखक म्हासय जी खुले आम हिन्दू सभ्यता,संसकिरीति को गाली दे रहे है, उनके बारे मैं  कुछ बोले, उनसे पुच्छने से क्या होगा, उन्होने तो अपना मत लिख ही दिया है, कारन भी बताने की कोशिस की है, साफ देखे ईसाई धर्म का प्रचार कर रहे है,

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *मुझे यह जानकर बहोत आश्चर्य हो रहा है की भगवन मंदिर में रहते है. मुझे आज तक ये बात नहीं पता थी राम गौतम जी. अच्छा हुआ जो आप ने मुझे बता दिया. मै आज से कई साल पहले मंदिर में जाता था तब मुझे भगवान नहीं मिले वहा. पर आप की बातो को सुनने के बाद मुझे लगता है की मुझे वापस से मंदिर में जाना पड़ेगा. आप ने और amar007 ने काफी कुछ पढ़ा है. पर मैंने भी कुछ पढ़ा था, जो मुझे थोडा सा याद आ रहा है, वो मै आप को बता रहा हु. शबरी भील जाती से थी, जो शायद काफी निचे स्तर की जाती मानी जाती थी, पर उसे राम में बहोत प्रेम था. वो रोज राम के लिए अपने आश्रम के रास्तो को फुल से सजाती थी, और राम के लिए वन में से ताजे ताजे फल तोड़ कर के लाती थी. और एक दिन उसके घर राम स्वयं आये और उसी भील शबरी जो शायद अछूत मानी जाती थी, उसे के झूठे बेर बड़े प्रेम से राम खाए. आप का और अमर जी का पता नहीं, पर राम को भगवान विष्णु का अवतार माना जाता है, हिन्दू धर्म में.( हमारे लिए भगवान, इश्वर और देवता का मतलब गोड ही होता है) भगवान यहाँ पर स्वयं कर के बता रहे है की मै सिर्फ भाव का भूखा हु, मुझे और कुछ नहीं चाहिए. कही मैंने ये भी पढ़ा था जिसका अर्थ मै बता देता हु " मुझे कहा धुंध रहा है ए इन्सान? मै तो तेरे अन्दर ही हु. मै मंदिर में नहीं हु." पहले मंदिरों की जरुरत न होने की वजह से शायद मंदिरों का निर्माण ही नह इहोता था. पर शायद जब से कलयुग शुरू हुआ है तभी मंदिरों का निर्माण शुरू हुआ, ताकि धर्म का लोप न हो हो और धर्म का रक्षा हो सके. पर अगर वहा उन्ही मंदिरों में सिर्फ जाती pati के नाम किसी को ना जाने दिया जाये तो ये तो अधर्म हो गया, और जहा अधर्म हो वहा तो पाप का वश होता है. अब अगर धर्म की दृष्टि से देखे तो उन लोगो ने दलितों को ऐसे भ्रष्ट जगह पर जाने से रोक कर दलितों को अनजाने में ही भ्रष्ट होने से भाचाया है, ये धर्म को ध्यान में रख कर एक तर्क था.
> भगवान को मान में याद कर के मन ही मन उसे याद करने से ज्यादा बड़ी भक्ति कुछ नहीं होती. भगवान का नाम लो और अपना काम पूरी ईमानदारी से करो, अपने से गरीबो औए असमर्थ लोगो की मदद करो. अगर हो सके तो भूखे को खाना खिला दो, जरुरत मंद की मदद कर दो, उसी में भगवान खुश रहते है न की मंदिर में जाकर पूजा करने से. उस भगवान ने कभी भी किसी में भी फर्क नहीं किया, अगर किया होता तो सबका खून लाल नहीं बनाया होता. तुरंत ही पैदा हुए बच्चो को एक साथ रख कर देखो तो पता भि नहीं चलता की कौन किस जाती का है, किस धर्म का है? सभी एक ही तरह के lagte है. किसी में जाती, धर्म, गोत्र को ढूँढना बंद करे और सिर्फ एक इंसान को देखे, और यही सही मायने में हिन्दू धर्म है. और ये सभी के लिए है. ऐसे ही नहीं कहा गया है की नर सेवा ही नारायण सेवा है.*


शुक्रिया मित्र 
चलिए आपने माना की मूर्ती पूजा में कुछ नहीं रखा है मगर मैं यहाँ ये कहना चाहता हूँ
की जिसको मूर्ती पूजा से शांती मिलती हो या कुछ भी मिलता हो उसकी भावनाओं को 
ठेस पहुंचाने का हमें कोई अधिकार नहीं है.
मेरी राय में मंदिर केवल उन निठल्ले लोगो द्वारा बनाए जाते हैं जिनको बिना किसी
मेहनत के अच्छा खाने और फ्री में सब सुबिधाओं की जरुरत थी इसके लिए कहीं भी
रोड के किनारे ऑफिस के बाहर स्टेसन के बाहर सरकारी जगह कब्जा करके 
अपनी आय के साधन के लिए बना लेते हैं .  इनमें यदी कोई दलित चढ़ावा चढ़ाए तो
वो तो ले लिया जाएगा मगर अन्दर जाने से अपवित्र हो जाएगा . उसी दलित ने उस मूर्ती पर पैर
रखकर चढ़कर उसको बनाया होता है मगर वही भगवान् उसके दर्शन मात्र कर लेने से अपवित्र हो 
जाते हैं.  
मेरा विरोध केवल इस मानसिकता को लेकर है . ना हिन्दू धर्म से ना और किसी धर्म से केवल 
धर्म में फ़ैली कुरीतियों का विरोध होना चाहिए और उसे आश्था का प्रश्न ना बनाकर खुले दिल
से मानना चाहिए .ल
आपने भी सती प्रथा और विधवा प्रथा, बाल विवाह के बारे में पढ़ा होगा ये बुराइयां हमारे धर्म और समाज में
आ गयी थीं हमारे पूर्वजों ने प्रयास करके इसको दूर किया . आज हम सब मानते हैं ये गलत था
वर्तमान की जो कुरीतियाँ हैं जो हमारे धर्म में हैं उसको भी हमको खुले दिल से मानना होगा और
इसके लिए प्रयास करने होंगे.  

*बात की जाए जातिवाद को दूर करने की तो इसके लिए मेरा एक सुझाव है की
किसी भी भारतीय के नाम के आगे सरनेम लगाना नहीं चाहिए असली जातिवाद यहीं से शुरू होता है
छोटा बच्चा जब स्कूल जाता है तभी उसको जाति पता चल जाती है . अगर सरनेम नहीं होगा तो आधी
समस्या अपने आप ख़तम हो जायेगी . स्कूल में जहाँ बच्चे सबसे पहले सीखते हैं की शुक्ल कौन है वर्मा 
कौन है वहां से ही इसका अंत होना चाहिए*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> मित्र लेखक म्हासय जी खुले आम हिन्दू सभ्यता,संसकिरीति को गाली दे रहे है, उनके बारे मैं  कुछ बोले, उनसे पुच्छने से क्या होगा, उन्होने तो अपना मत लिख ही दिया है, कारन भी बताने की कोशिस की है, साफ देखे ईसाई धर्म का प्रचार कर रहे है,


गाली का जवाब क्या गाली होता है कम से कम
हमारे धर्म में तो नहीं . इससे तो सभी सहमत होंगे की
उसने जो घ्रणित कार्या किया है उसकी निंदा की जानी चाहिए
मगर वही घ्रणित कार्य आप करो तो अंतर क्या है आपमें और 
उसमें. अगर आप वेदों महापुरुषों और तमाम धार्मिक ग्रंथों
के अपमान को गलत मानते हैं उसकी निंदा करते हैं तो आप ऐसा कैसे
कर सकते हैं. 
आप समझ रहे हैं ना चंद्रशेखर जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> गाली का जवाब क्या गाली होता है कम से कम
> हमारे धर्म में तो नहीं . इससे तो सभी सहमत होंगे की
> उसने जो घ्रणित कार्या किया है उसकी निंदा की जानी चाहिए
> मगर वही घ्रणित कार्य आप करो तो अंतर क्या है आपमें और 
> उसमें. अगर आप वेदों महापुरुषों और तमाम धार्मिक ग्रंथों
> के अपमान को गलत मानते हैं उसकी निंदा करते हैं तो आप ऐसा कैसे
> कर सकते हैं. 
> आप समझ रहे हैं ना चंद्रशेखर जी


किसी व्यक्ति विसेस को गाली देना मैं उचित नहीं मानता, मगर उपरोक्त लेख के लेखक महोदय ने जो लिखा है उसके लिए वे विसव मैं  कही भी निंदा के पात्र ही ब्न्नेगे, देखे केसे एक धर्म विसेस का प्रचार करने के लिए एक पुराने धर्म के बारे मैं केसे झूठी बाते लिखी है, सभी को दिख रहा है

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> किसी व्यक्ति विसेस को गाली देना मैं उचित नहीं मानता, मगर उपरोक्त लेख के लेखक महोदय ने जो लिखा है उसके लिए वे विसव मैं  कही भी निंदा के पात्र ही ब्न्नेगे, देखे केसे एक धर्म विसेस का प्रचार करने के लिए एक पुराने धर्म के बारे मैं केसे झूठी बाते लिखी है, सभी को दिख रहा है


यही तो आपसे कहलाना था की आप ऐसा करें  या हम ऐसा ही
करने लगें ये उचित नहीं है हमारी सोंच है 
कुछ और ख़ास बोलना है कुछ लोग मेरे बारे में अनुमान लगा रहे हैं उनको 
मैं क्लेअर करना चाहता हूँ
मैं पूर्ण रूप से हिन्दू हूँ जो हिन्दू धर्म में व्याप्त बुराइयों को नहीं मानता 
मेरी सोंच बी एस पी जैसी कुछ मामलों में है
अगर आप मायावती के किसी अवगुण का विरोध करेंगे तो मैं उसमे आप के साथ
खड़ा हूँगा मगर केवल जाती के लिए विरोध मुझे खलता है .
मैं किसी पार्टी का सदस्य नहीं हूँ क्योंकी मैं सरकारी नौकरी में हूँ
ये नौकरी मुझे किसी की दया या कृपा से नहीं मिली है 
राज्य लोक सेवा आयोग में २००१ की परीक्षा में तीसरा 
स्थान मिला है मुझे. 
केवल आदत है सच को सच कहने की और पूरी निडरता से
मानने की गलती पर क्षमा मांगने की  जो मेरी सभी प्रविष्टियों में
देख सकते हैं
जहाँ पर जो गलत लगा उसके खिलाफ बोलना मेरी आदत है चाहे अमर जी हों
या गोपू जी सिंग्हम जी या चंद्रशेखर जी या फिर मंतु जी  सबके खिलाफ जहाँ भी
मेरे बिचार नहीं मिले मैंने लिखा है और लिखता रहूंगा .
यहाँ पर सच लिखना और बोलना दोनों के लिए हिम्मत की जरुरत है
किस्मे कितनी हिम्मत है आप देखो सूत्र देखो नवागातो की बाढ़ आ गयी है क्या आप नहीं
जानते क्या हम नहीं जानते क्या हो रहा है नयी आई डी बनाकर गली गलौच करो अपना
पाक साफ़ बने रहो. ये दोहरा चरित्र नहीं है तो क्या है .  इंसान को जो है उसमे छुपाने की
जरुरत क्यों है हिम्मत नहीं पड़ रही है या फिर अपने धर्म निरपेक्षता की चिंता हो रही है या डर लग रहा है
जो हम लिख रहे हैं वो गलत है लोग कितना गाली देंगे की तमीज नहीं है बात करने की
वैसे तो बड़ी बड़ी बाते करते हैं

----------


## Singam

मैंने तो आप से पहले ही कहा है की जो भी सिर्फ जाती की वजह से ठगा दिखा कर ये कह रहा हो की तुम लोग आगे नहीं बढ़ सकते, हम अपवित्र हो जायेंगे aise logo की आप ज़बान खीच ले, जान से मर दे कोई समस्या नहीं है. अपने हक के लिए लड़ना गलत नहीं है. पर आप बार बार जो बात मायावती के लिए कह रहे है की जाती के नाम पर विरोध सही नहीं है, उसके लिए मै आप को सब से पहले ये bata दू की *मै राजनीतिज्ञ और आतंकवादी को किसी भी जाती का मानता ही नहीं. क्योकि ये दोनों अपने मतलब के लिए वो सारे काम करते है जो किसी धर्म तो क्या मानव धर्म के खिलाफ है.* तो कृपया आप भी किसी राजनैतिक पार्टी के बारे में कुछ कहे गए गलत बातो को अपने से या अपनी जाती से न जोड़े. क्योकि इनका इन सब से कोई लेना देना नहीं है. ये सब बस नोट के पुजारी है और इन्हें बस नोट ही दीखता है, उसके अलावा बाकि कुछ भी नहीं दीखता और मैंने आप से पहले भी कहा है की इस मामले में अगर आप और भी ज्यादा और अच्छी तरह से बात करना चाहते है तो आप अपनी yahoo id mujhe दे हम waha पर इस मुद्दे पर अच्छे से बात कर सकते है...........

----------


## Singam

*प्राचीन भारत जिस पर हम गर्व करते है और जिस समय में हिन्दू धर्म सही में अपने अस्तित्व में था तब का समाज और व्यवस्था कर्म प्रधान थी, धर्म या जन्म प्रधान नहीं थी. तब की वर्ण व्यवस्था कर्मो के आधार पर ही चार भागो में बाँटता था, जो क्षत्रिय, ब्राम्हण, सूद्र, और वैश्य चार भाग थे. पर ये जन्म से तय नहीं किया जाता था, बल्कि कर्मो से इस बात को निर्धारित किया जाता था और उस समय में किसी के प्रति द्वेष या हिन् भावना किसी के मन में नहीं होती थी. ये आगे चल कर हिन्दू समाज में कुप्रथा बन गई, जो लगभग ब्राम्हणों के द्वारा ही अपने मतलब के लिए शुरू की गई होगी क्योकि धर्म के रक्षा की जिम्मेदारी उसके कंधो पर होती थी, और उन्होंने ने इसका लाभ उठा कर बाकियों को भी पथभ्रष्ट किया. पर ये सब काफी पुराणी बाते थी और अब सब कुछ काफी हद तक बदल रहा है. मै ये नहीं कहता की सब कुछ बदल ही गया है, पर हा पहले से हालात काफी हद तक बदल चुके है.....*

----------


## Singam

*आप लोग यहाँ पर फिर से कहा वर्ग को लेकर बैठ गए? क्या किसी को ये नहीं देखता की किसी एक साधारण वर्ग(middle caste) परिवार के बच्चे को अच्छी कालेज में दाखिला नहीं मिल पाता, आज के भारत में तो सिर्फ tin वर्ग ही होने चाहिए, pahla आमिर वर्ग, दूसरा सामान्य या माध्यम वर्ग और तीसरा गरीब वर्ग. iske अलावा कोई वर्ग होना ही नहीं चाहिए. और बाकि कोई आपस में kitna भी लादे, उन सब के शिकार तो सिर्फ माध्यम और सामान्य वर्ग ही बनते है उसके अलावा कोई नहीं..........इस बात पर एक बार विचार करे......*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

यहाँ पर सच लिखना और बोलना दोनों के लिए हिम्मत की जरुरत है
किस्मे कितनी हिम्मत है आप देखो सूत्र देखो नवागातो की बाढ़ आ गयी है क्या आप नहीं
जानते क्या हम नहीं जानते क्या हो रहा है नयी आई डी बनाकर गली गलौच करो अपना
पाक साफ़ बने रहो. ये दोहरा चरित्र नहीं है तो क्या है . इंसान को जो है उसमे छुपाने की
जरुरत क्यों है हिम्मत नहीं पड़ रही है या फिर अपने धर्म निरपेक्षता की चिंता हो रही है या डर लग रहा है
जो हम लिख रहे हैं वो गलत है लोग कितना गाली देंगे की तमीज नहीं है बात करने की
वैसे तो बड़ी बड़ी बाते करते हैं

----------


## Singam

*गौतम जी अब औरो की तरह आप भी in सब bato में पद कर इतने अच्छे चल रहे सूत्र को और वाद-विवाद को दूसरी ओर ले जा रहे है. और एक बात हमेशा यद् रखिये A DOG BITES A MAN ITS NOT NEW, BUT A MAN BITES A DOG ITS NEW.
और ये बात किसी व्यकी विशेष के लिए नहीं है, बल्कि सभी के लिए है.*

----------


## amar2007

> *गौतम जी अब औरो की तरह आप भी in सब bato में पद कर इतने अच्छे चल रहे सूत्र को और वाद-विवाद को दूसरी ओर ले जा रहे है. और एक बात हमेशा यद् रखिये A DOG BITES A MAN ITS NOT NEW, BUT A MAN BITES A DOG ITS NEW.
> और ये बात किसी व्यकी विशेष के लिए नहीं है, बल्कि सभी के लिए है.*


अगर कुत्ता मनुष्य को बार बार काटे तो मनुष्य उसे मारने को उद्धत हो ही जाता है ;)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *आप लोग यहाँ पर फिर से कहा वर्ग को लेकर बैठ गए? क्या किसी को ये नहीं देखता की किसी एक साधारण वर्ग(middle caste) परिवार के बच्चे को अच्छी कालेज में दाखिला नहीं मिल पाता, आज के भारत में तो सिर्फ tin वर्ग ही होने चाहिए, pahla आमिर वर्ग, दूसरा सामान्य या माध्यम वर्ग और तीसरा गरीब वर्ग. iske अलावा कोई वर्ग होना ही नहीं चाहिए. और बाकि कोई आपस में kitna भी लादे, उन सब के शिकार तो सिर्फ माध्यम और सामान्य वर्ग ही बनते है उसके अलावा कोई नहीं..........इस बात पर एक बार विचार करे......*


आपकी ईस सोच से मैं पूर्ण सहमत हूँ समाज को ऊंचा उठाने के लिए, अच्छा तरीका बताया आपने ॥

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *गौतम जी अब औरो की तरह आप भी in सब bato में पद कर इतने अच्छे चल रहे सूत्र को और वाद-विवाद को दूसरी ओर ले जा रहे है. और एक बात हमेशा यद् रखिये A DOG BITES A MAN ITS NOT NEW, BUT A MAN BITES A DOG ITS NEW.
> और ये बात किसी व्यकी विशेष के लिए नहीं है, बल्कि सभी के लिए है.*


ठीक है यार .....
छोड़ो इन बातों को
बहुत हो गया और भी काम हैं इसके सिवा

----------


## amar2007

सर्वेभ्य
जिसे लगता है कि आराचन केवल जाती के आधार  पर मिलता है तो ऐसा नहीं है . संविधान में आराचन कि व्यवस्था सामाजिक और सैछिक रूप से पिछड़े लोगों के लिए है. इसमें गरीबी को आधार नहीं बनाया जा सकता है क्योंकि न्यायलय ने पूरे भारत को ही गरीब माना है  . अगर जांच करने वाले आयोग को लगता है कि पूरी जाती ही पिछड़ी है तभी उसके लिए आराचन कि व्यवस्था है . संपन्न वर्ग (जिसकी आय एक सीमा से अधिक है ) के व्यक्ति  को , भले ही वो पिछड़ी जाती का है , आराचन नहीं मिलेगा . जिसे कोई संसय हो वो 'जय नारायण पांडे ' द्वारा लिखित संविधान कि पुस्तक में अनुच्छेद १४- १६ देखे . जिसे ज्यादा समस्या हो वो न्यायलय में जाये . यहाँ व्यर्थ प्रलाप से कोई लाभ नहीं होगा . इस विषय पर ये मेरी अंतिम प्रविष्टी है .

----------


## Singam

> सर्वेभ्य
> जिसे लगता है कि आराचन केवल जाती के आधार पर मिलता है तो ऐसा नहीं है . संविधान में आराचन कि व्यवस्था सामाजिक और सैछिक रूप से पिछड़े लोगों के लिए है. इसमें गरीबी को आधार नहीं बनाया जा सकता है क्योंकि न्यायलय ने पूरे भारत को ही गरीब माना है . अगर जांच करने वाले आयोग को लगता है कि पूरी जाती ही पिछड़ी है तभी उसके लिए आराचन कि व्यवस्था है . संपन्न वर्ग (जिसकी आय एक सीमा से अधिक है ) के व्यक्ति को , भले ही वो पिछड़ी जाती का है , आराचन नहीं मिलेगा . जिसे कोई संसय हो वो 'जय नारायण पांडे ' द्वारा लिखित संविधान कि पुस्तक में अनुच्छेद १४- १६ देखे . जिसे ज्यादा समस्या हो वो न्यायलय में जाये . यहाँ व्यर्थ प्रलाप से कोई लाभ नहीं होगा . इस विषय पर ये मेरी अंतिम प्रविष्टी है .


*यहाँ पर मै सब के बारे में तो नहीं जनता, पर हा अपनी बात बताऊ तो मै किसी का विरोध करने नहीं आया हु, मै बस ये बताना चाहता हु की ये आरक्षण की तरीका गलत है और जहा तक आप आप संविधान की बात कर रहे है तो आप को ये बात जानकर ये शायद थोडा ashcharya हो की हमारा संविधान अब तक वही और वैसा ही है जिसे अंग्रेजो ने हमे गुलाम बनाये रखने के लिए हमारी आजादी (जो मात्र नाम की है) से पहले बनाया था. उस समय अंग्रेजो ने samaj को बटने के लिए ही तरह तरह के आरक्षण की व्यवस्था की थी और अंग्रेजो के ही fut की वहज से उस समय में एक वर्ग का दुसरे वर्ग के प्रति परस्पर द्वेष की भावना उत्पन्न हुई है, ये अंग्रेजो की ही देन है, जिसे हम समझ नहीं प् रहे और आप समझने को तैयार नहीं है......*

----------


## Singam

*dost मरने में और काटने में फर्क होता है. अगर मनुष्य होगा तो डंडे से मार कर भगा देगा और उस से भी ज्यादा गुस्से में होगा तो उसे जान से मर देगा, पर कभी भी कुत्ते की तरह आचरण करते हुए वो खुद जाकर कुत्ते को अपने दातो से नहीं कटेगा........
और जैसा की मैंने आप से पहले ही कहा है की आप का ये गुस्सा ५०-६० पुराणी बातो के आधार पर ही जाहिर कर रहे है. ऐसे हम पुरानी बातो को लेकर बैठेंगे तो अभी हमारा जीना मुश्किल हो जायेगा. जरा इस के बारे में भी सोचे... और हां आप जो कह रहे है न की हमारे साथ ऐसा होता था, वैसा होता था. मुस्लिमो के साथ aaj भी wisa हो raha है. तो वो क्या करे? उनके लिए तो आप भी हिन्दू में ही आते है आप भी उनके लिए वैसे ही है, तो अब उन्हें क्या करना चाहिए? किसी फिल्म में एक दैलोग था. एक आदमी ने मुझे dhakaa दिया मै गिर गया. उसके बाद मै उठा और मैंने भी उसे धक्का दिया तो वो गिर गया. फिर से वो उठा और फिर से मुझे धक्का दिया तो मै गिर गया. इसके बाद की कहानी अगर आप की भाषा में और आपके विचारो के आधार पर लिखे तो ये धक्का दे कर गिराने का, उठ कर फिर धक्का देने का सिलसिला यु ही चलते रहना चाहिए. पर मै चाहता हु की ये सिलसिला रुकना चाहिए और ये सिलसिला किसी एक के रुक कर धक्का न देने से ही रुक सकता है. अतीत में बहोत कुछ गलत हुआ है पर अगर आप बीते हुए कल के आधार पर समाज को तैयार करने की कोशिश करेंगे तो हमे बस नफरत ही नसीब होगी उसके alawa और कुछ भी हासिल नहीं होगा.... अब ये तो हम और आप को चुन ना है की हमे शांति चाहिए या नफरत?? क्योकि कोई भी आन्दोलन हो, द्नागा हो, बारिस हो, दुर्घटना हो हमेशा आम आदमी ही marta है, pareshan होता है, fasta है, पिस्ता है, नेताओ को कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता. वो आराम से अपने सुरक्षा घेरो में सोते रहते है और इसका भी फद्य उठाने की ही कोशिश करते है. अब ये हम पर है की उन लोगो को हमारा इस्तेमाल करने दे या फिर उन्हें मुह तोड़ जवाब दे/.........*

----------


## amar2007

कुछ लोग बोल तो ऐसे रहे हैं जैसे देश की राजनीति और राजनेताओं की समझ उन्हीं में हो बाकी सब बेवकूफ हों . और वो ही देश के सुभचिन्तक है और बाकी सब मानो आराचन का समर्थन करके देशद्रोह कर रहे हों . ये बातें यहाँ फोरम पर समझाने की बजाये अगर उन लोगों को समझाओगे जो जान बूझकर दलितों को प्रताड़ित कर रहे हैं तो बेहतर होगा . तो जो यहाँ खुद को दलितों का सबसे बड़ा सुभचिन्तक समझता है वो एम्स जाकर बालमुकुन्द भारती की मृत्यु के लिए जिम्मेदार लोगों को कब समझाने (अब समझाने का वक़्त कहाँ रहा , अब तो सबक सिखाने का समय आ गया है ) जा रहा है ?

----------


## jhatka

भाई...मै भी कुछ कहना चाहूँगा |
आरक्षण क्यूँ है ?? इस बात का अंदाजा इससे लगा लीजिए की यहाँ पर इसका विरोध करने वाले कितने हैं | जाहिर सी बात है की जिनके पास कम्यूटर है ..इंटरनेट है ..वही यहाँ पर बैठकर आरक्षण का विरोध कर सकतें हैं | अब देश की आबादी का वो हिस्सा जिसके पास ये सुविधा नहीं है तो वे यहाँ पर आ ही नहीं पाते तो अपनी बात कैसे कहेंगे | अधिकतर मीडिया वाले ...कंप्यूटर वाले ...ऊँचे तबसे से आतें हैं तो इन सब जगहों पर आपको लगेगा की आरक्षण के विरोधियों की भरमार है |
मै दावे से कहता हूँ की यहाँ पर विरोध करने वाले लोग यदि उनके बिच जाएँ तो आपको हर तरह के  तार्किक जवाब मिल जायेंगे | और एक दो लोगों की गाली गलौज का भी उचित जवाब भी मिल जाएगा |
 देश के प्रशासनिक क्षेत्र में ...राजनैतिक क्षेत्र में पिछड़े वर्ग के लोगों ने सामान्य वर्ग को पीछे छोड़ना शुरू कर दिया है | आपको बताता हूँ IAS के एक्साम में आज सामान्य वर्ग और निन्म वर्ग के अंक लालिका में मात्र ५ या १०  नंबर का अंतर रहता है ...तो क्या उनमे प्रतिभा नहीं है |  IIT और मेडिकल एक्साम में भी नंबर का जयादा अंतर नहीं होता |

आखिर लोग क्यूँ विरोध करतें हैं |क्या ये लोग जो शुरू से विकास की धारा में पीछे रह गए थे उनको आगे बढ़ने का हक नहीं है ताकि वो भी सामान्य बन सकें | 
जो पिछड़े आमिर बन गएँ हैं उनके लिए क्रीमी लेयर का प्रावधान किया गया है ताकि वे आरक्षण का लाभ न उठा पायें |तो दुरूपयोग की बात भी हटा दीजिए |

मेरी नज़र में आरक्षण एक उचित व्यवस्था है जो निचले तबके को उचा उठाने के लिए होना चाहिए |

----------


## Singam

*जिन लोगो के मन में मै दलित हु, मेरे साथ बुरा ही होता है, आरक्षण की सिवा मेरा कुछ नहीं हो सकता, मायावंती ही मेरी शुभचिंतक है इत्यादि जैसी भावनाओ को अपने मन में बैठा कर के रखे हो उसका कभी कुछ नहीं हो सकता और वैसे भी यहाँ पर ऐसी कोई भी बात करने से कुछ होने वाला भी नहीं है. बहोत अच्छी बात है, आप जाये और सबकी सबक सिखा दे. all the best .*

----------


## Singam

*अरे महोदय आरक्षण का कोई विरोध नहीं कर रहा है. बस विरोध इस बात का हो रहा है की आरक्षण किसी जाती को न देकर जरुरत मंद को दी जाये. और आप जिन लोगो की बात कर रहे है उन लोगो के पास आज भी दो वक़्त की रोटी जुटाने से फुरसत ही नहीं होती की वो आरक्षण की बात किसी से कर पाएंगे. सब को आगे बढ़ने का पूरा हक है और बढ़ना ही चाहिए. अग हर तबके के लोग आगे नहीं बढ़ेंगे तो ये देश कैसे बढेगा? क्योकि देश किसी एक व्यक्ति विशेष से या किसी एक जाती से नहीं बनता, वो बनता है पुरे समाज को मिला कर के. अगर इस बात को आप सब समझ जाये तो अच्छा है, वरना AMAR007 के अनुसार आप भी सबक सिखाने निकल जाये. हम लोकतंत्र में जी रहे है, आप को कोई भी नहीं रोकेगा.*

----------


## amar2007

> *जिन लोगो के मन में मै दलित हु, मेरे साथ बुरा ही होता है, आरक्षण की सिवा मेरा कुछ नहीं हो सकता, मायावंती ही मेरी शुभचिंतक है इत्यादि जैसी भावनाओ को अपने मन में बैठा कर के रखे हो उसका कभी कुछ नहीं हो सकता और वैसे भी यहाँ पर ऐसी कोई भी बात करने से कुछ होने वाला भी नहीं है. बहोत अच्छी बात है, आप जाये और सबकी सबक सिखा दे. all the best .*


लो कर लो बात . अगर किसी को ये लगता है कि सभी दलित ये सोचते हैं कि मायावती ही दलितों कि मसीहा है तो ये उनका भ्रम है या वो राजनीति से प्रेरित होकर ऐसा कह रहे हैं . और दलितों का कुछ हो सकता है या नहीं वो ६० साल पहले और आज की उनकी स्थिति में तुलना करके ही जाना जा सकता है . और जहाँ तक सबक सिखाने वाली बात है तो अगर सामान्य वर्ग के लोगों का सम्बंधित संस्थान और सम्पूर्ण व्यवस्था  में वर्चस्व न होता तो अब तक मौत के जिम्मेदार लोगों को सबक  (न्यायालय द्वारा दंड ) मिल चुका होता .

----------


## jhatka

आरक्षण में जाती को शामिल करने की वजह यही है की कुछ जातियां विकास में बहुत निचे रह गयीं हैं उनको ऊपर किया जाए |
अब इससे ये तो नहीं अर्थ निकलता की ऊपर वाले को निचे किया जा रहा है | 
संविधान में सामाजिक और शक्षणिक रूप से पिछड़े लोगों को आरक्षण की बात कही गयी है |किसी व्यक्ति की सामाजिक पहचान उसकी जाती या समुदाय  से होती है इसलिए उस जाती या समुदाय को आधार माना गया |
लेकिन ये तो देखिये की जो लोग विकास कर चुकें है या जिनकी आमदनी सामान्य वर्ग जितनी हो गयी है उन्हें आरक्षण नहीं दिया जाता |

नहीं ..मै केवल अपना मत रख रहा हूँ क्यूँ ये एक वैचारिक मंच है तो आप अपने विचार तो रख ही सकतें हैं |यहाँ पर किसी को सबक सिखा कर क्या मिलेगा |

----------


## amar2007

> *अरे महोदय आरक्षण का कोई विरोध नहीं कर रहा है. बस विरोध इस बात का हो रहा है की आरक्षण किसी जाती को न देकर जरुरत मंद को दी जाये. और आप जिन लोगो की बात कर रहे है उन लोगो के पास आज भी दो वक़्त की रोटी जुटाने से फुरसत ही नहीं होती की वो आरक्षण की बात किसी से कर पाएंगे. सब को आगे बढ़ने का पूरा हक है और बढ़ना ही चाहिए. अग हर तबके के लोग आगे नहीं बढ़ेंगे तो ये देश कैसे बढेगा? क्योकि देश किसी एक व्यक्ति विशेष से या किसी एक जाती से नहीं बनता, वो बनता है पुरे समाज को मिला कर के. अगर इस बात को आप सब समझ जाये तो अच्छा है, वरना AMAR007 के अनुसार आप भी सबक सिखाने निकल जाये. हम लोकतंत्र में जी रहे है, आप को कोई भी नहीं रोकेगा.*


जनाब आप शायद भूल रहे हैं हिन्दू बाहुल्य समाज में वर्ग की उन्नति होती है , व्यक्ति की नहीं . जाती की उन्नति भी वर्ग की उन्नति पर ही निर्भर करती है . आराचन जाती के आधार पर नहीं वर्ग के आधार पर दिया जाता है . आराचन केवल सामाजिक और सैछिक रूप से पिछड़े वर्ग को मिलता है . जैसे की पहले मुझे आराचन मिलता था पर अब नहीं . सरकार ने जिन्दगी भर बैठा कर खिलाने का ठेका नहीं ले रखा है .

----------


## amar2007

> आरक्षण में जाती को शामिल करने की वजह यही है की कुछ जातियां विकास में बहुत निचे रह गयीं हैं उनको ऊपर किया जाए |
> अब इससे ये तो नहीं अर्थ निकलता की ऊपर वाले को निचे किया जा रहा है | 
> संविधान में सामाजिक और शक्षणिक रूप से पिछड़े लोगों को आरक्षण की बात कही गयी है |किसी व्यक्ति की सामाजिक पहचान उसकी जाती से होती है इसलिए जाती को आधार माना गया |
> लेकिन ये तो देखिये की जो लोग विकास कर चुकें है या जिनकी आमदनी सामान्य वर्ग जितनी हो गयी है उन्हें आरक्षण नहीं दिया जाता |
> 
> नहीं ..मै केवल अपना मत रख रहा हूँ क्यूँ ये एक वैचारिक मंच है तो आप अपने विचार तो रख ही सकतें हैं |यहाँ पर किसी को सबक सिखा कर क्या मिलेगा |


आप सही कह रहे हैं मित्र ! कुछ लोग अपने दुःख से इतने दुखी नहीं हैं जितने की दुसरे के सुख को देख कर दुखी हो जाते हैं . दिया जी शायद सही कह रही थीं .

----------


## Singam

*वही तो मै भी आप को समझाना चाहता हु महोदय की पहले और अब में बहोत फर्क आ चूका है. आप जितनी बाते कर रहे है वो सब पिछले ६० साल पहले की बातो से ही prerit होकर कह रहे है. और कौन कहता है की दलितों(मुझे तो ये शब्द प्रयोग करना भी अच्छा नहीं लगता, क्योकि कोई भी दलित नहीं है) का कभी भला नहीं हो सकता? कोई कभी भी किसी भी चीज पर अपना प्रभुत्व जमा कर नहीं बैठ सकता. वो बदलता ही है. और जहा तक आप सबक सिखाने की बात कर रहे है तो मैंने पहले ही कहा है की एक आदमी ने मुझे धक्का दिया मै गिर गया. उसके बाद मै उठा और मैंने भी उसे धक्का दिया तो वो गिर गया. फिर से वो उठा और फिर से मुझे धक्का दिया तो मै गिर गया. इसके बाद की कहानी अगर आप की भाषा में और आपके विचारो के आधार पर लिखे तो ये धक्का दे कर गिराने का, उठ कर फिर धक्का देने का सिलसिला यु ही चलते रहना चाहिए. पर मै चाहता हु की ये सिलसिला रुकना चाहिए और ये सिलसिला किसी एक के रुक कर धक्का न देने से ही रुक सकता है. अतीत में बहोत कुछ गलत हुआ है पर अगर आप बीते हुए कल के आधार पर समाज को तैयार करने की कोशिश करेंगे तो हमे बस नफरत ही नसीब होगी उसके alawa और कुछ भी हासिल नहीं होगा.... अब ये तो हम और आप को चुन ना है की हमे शांति चाहिए या नफरत?? थप्पड़ का जवाब कभी भी थप्पड़ से नहीं दिया जा सकता, अगर दिया गया तो ये सिलसिला चलता ही रहेगा और आप जिस तरह से बात कर रहे है उस पर से तो यही लग रहा है की आप ये सिलसिला यु ही चलते रहने देना चाहते है?  ये तो अपने पर है या तो हम इस सिलसिले को अपनी समझ से रोक सकते है या फिर यु ही चलते रहने दे सकते. अगर ये सिलसिला यु ही चलता रहा तो यही होगा की जो जिस जगह पर मजबूत होगा अपने से कमजोर को दबाता रहेगा. और आप को जब देश, समाज के बारे में सोचना ही नहीं तो उसकी दुहाई देने से कोई फायदा नहीं है......*

----------


## kajal pandey

> आप सही कह रहे हैं मित्र ! कुछ लोग अपने दुःख से इतने दुखी नहीं हैं जितने की दुसरे के सुख को देख कर दुखी हो जाते हैं . दिया जी शायद सही कह रही थीं .


*मै यही पर हु.........................आपने मुझे याद  किया  क्या ..*..

----------


## Teach Guru

*आज सब एक दूसरे का पैर खींचने को उतारू है |*

----------


## kajal pandey

> *आज सब एक दूसरे का पैर खींचने को उतारू है |*


*पैर नहीं टांग ...................हा हा हा हा ही ही ही ही*

----------


## jhatka

नहीं नहीं ...मै पिछले ६० साल की बातों से प्रेरित होकर नहीं कह रहां हूँ बस अपना मत रख रहां हूँ |
अगर हमारी सरकारें निकम्मी न होतीं तो शायद आज आजादी के ६० साल बाद इस आरक्षण को लागू रहने की आवाश्यकता  नहीं होती |
इसके लिए असली दोषी तो शासन करने वाली सरकारें है |
आज भी वो तबका विकास नहीं कर पाया है | 
मै पिछड़ी जाती का नहीं हूँ पर मै एक पिछड़े इलाके से तालुक  रखता हूँ और मुझे ऐसा लगता है की उनके साथ आज भी ठीक नहीं हो रहा |

----------


## Singam

*जैसा की मैंने पहले की कहा है की आरक्षण जाती वर्ग के अधर पर नहीं बल्कि जरुरत मंद को ही मिलनी चाहिए. इसके लिए एक उदहारण मै देता हु. एक उच्च वर्ग का साधारण सा परिवार हो, जो पूरी तरह से अपने एक लौटे बेटे पर निर्धारित है. उसका वो बेटा फ़ौज में है. उसके बीवी बच्चे है. किसी जंग में अगर उसकी मौत हो जाती है, उसके बाद ऐसे में उसके परिवार का कोई सहारा नहीं होता. उसके परिवार को सरकार की तरफ से १ lakh रूपये या इस से ज्यादा भी मिल जाता होगा, पर यह जीवन भर के लिए पर्यpt नहीं होता. ऐसे में उसका परिवार अत्यंत ही दयनीय जीवन जीने को मजबूर है. बच्चे को सही से तालीम नहीं मिल पाती क्योकि उसके पास कालेज की फीस भरने को पैसे नहीं होते और आरक्षण नहीं मिल पाता क्योकि वो उच्च वर्ग से है. अब ऐसे में मै जाती के नाम पर आरक्षण की बात करने वालो से ये पूछता ही की क्या ये सही है? उस बच्चे का कसूर क्या है? उसके पिता गरीब थे ये? या उसने एक उच्च कुल में जन्म ले लिया ये? या फिर उसके पिता फ़ौज में थे और देश के लिए लड़ते लड़ते शहीद हो गए ये? उम्मीद है की इस सवाल के जवाब में आप लोग इस का पिटारा सरकार के माथे न फोड़ कर meri बात का जवाब देंगे.....*

----------


## Singam

> नहीं नहीं ...मै पिछले ६० साल की बातों से प्रेरित होकर नहीं कह रहां हूँ बस अपना मत रख रहां हूँ |
> अगर हमारी सरकारें निकम्मी न होतीं तो शायद आज आजादी के ६० साल बाद इस आरक्षण को लागू रहने की आवाश्यकता नहीं होती |
> इसके लिए असली दोषी तो शासन करने वाली सरकारें है |
> आज भी वो तबका विकास नहीं कर पाया है | 
> मै पिछड़ी जाती का नहीं हूँ पर मै एक पिछड़े इलाके से तालुक रखता हूँ और मुझे ऐसा लगता है की उनके साथ आज भी ठीक नहीं हो रहा |


*

मै भी कब से वही समझाने की कोशिश कर रहा हु की हमारी सरकार जो पूरी तरह से निकम्मी है अभी उसे बदलने की जरुरत है. जिस दिन हमारा पूरा धन जो विदेश में काले धन के रूप में जमा है वो जिस दिन वापस आ जायेगा उस दिन आरक्षण की जरुरत ही नहीं पड़ेगी. तब जो आज आरक्षण लेने के लिए लड़ रहे है, तब आरक्षण देने के लिए लड़ेंगे. जो आज आरक्षण लेने के लिए आन्दोलन कर रहे है वो कल आरक्षण वापस लेने के लिए आन्दोलन कर रहे होंगे. तब कोई पिछड़ा नहीं होगा, ना ही कोई वर्ग, ना ही कोई जाती, ना ही कोई समाज, ना ही कोई इन्सान. क्या आप को नहीं लगता की ये मात्र सरकार की ये एक चल है की आम जनता को इन सब से छुटकारा ही न मिले की वो बाकि चीजो के बारे में कुछ पूछे या सरकार से सवाल करे?*

----------


## jhatka

आपने अच्छी बात कही की  जरुरत मंद के अनुसार आरक्षण मिलनी चाहिए परन्तु सामान्य तौर पर यही देखा जाता है की किस समुदाय के लोग पीछे रह गएँ हैं | आप देखे १अरब से जयादा कि आबादी वाले इस देश में एक एक घर जाकर जरूरतमंद को कैसे पहचाना जा सकता है |
तो इस स्थिति में एक सामान्य समुदाय की पहचान की जाती है |इस क्रम में कई सामान्य वर्ग के लोग जो इसके काबिल है ,उन्हें ये नहीं मिल पाता |
हाल में आर्थिक रूप से पिछड़े लोगों को आरक्षण देने पर विचार किया जा रहा है | कई राज्यों में इसे लागू भी किया गया है |

----------


## Singam

*और मैंने पहले भी कहा है की आरक्षण की बात हमारे संविधान में आजादी के बाद किसी ने भी नहीं कहा है. ये संविधान ही अंग्रेजो ने द्वारा, जो भारत वासियों को गुलाम बनाने की लिए खाश तौर पर बनाया गया था उसी की बस एक नक़ल मात्र है. उस में कुछ भी बदला नहीं गया है. कहने को तो हमारे संविधान को लिखने के लिए ११ महीने और १६ दिन लगे थे. पर इन दिनों में काम मात्र ११६ घंटे ही काम हुआ था. अंग्रेजो ने भारत को गुलाम बनाने के लिए ३४७३५ kanoon बनाये थे और आजादी के बाद भी उतने ही कानून इस देश में मौजूद है. आरक्षण की व्यवस्था इस देश में अंग्रेजो ने लोगो को आपस में बटने के लिए kiya था और इसी वजह से वो भारत देश में इतने वर्षो तक राज कर पाए. और वही कानून अब भी हमारे देश में मौजूद है इसी वजह से आज भी समाज कई टुकड़ो में बता है, पर हम इस समाज को jodne की कोशिश करने के बजाये आरक्षण के मुद्दे में ही उलझ कर बैठे है. अभी सब को मिल कर हमारे १,७५,००० करोड़ जो की विदेशी बैंको में  काले धन के रूप में जमा है उसे वापस लेन के बारे में सोचन चाहिए और जब वो पैसे वापस आ जायेंगे तब सब की समस्या अपने आप दूर हो जाएगी.*

----------


## Singam

> आपने अच्छी बात कही की जरुरत मंद के अनुसार आरक्षण मिलनी चाहिए परन्तु सामान्य तौर पर यही देखा जाता है की किस समुदाय के लोग पीछे रह गएँ हैं | आप देखे १अरब से जयादा कि आबादी वाले इस देश में एक एक घर जाकर जरूरतमंद को कैसे पहचाना जा सकता है |
> तो इस स्थिति में एक सामान्य समुदाय की पहचान की जाती है |इस क्रम में कई सामान्य वर्ग के लोग जो इसके काबिल है ,उन्हें ये नहीं मिल पाता |
> हाल में आर्थिक रूप से पिछड़े लोगों को आरक्षण देने पर विचार किया जा रहा है | कई राज्यों में इसे लागू भी किया गया है |


*अजीब बात है ना!!!!!!! घर घर जाकर जन गनना हो सकती है, जन गनना जाती के आधार पर हो सकती है, तो फिर इस समाज में जरुरत मंदों की पहचान नहीं हो सकती क्या? जब इतना बड़ा तंत्र है, एक नया विभाग शुरू कर दिया जाये, तो इस से इस समस्या का समाधान भी हो सकता है. और जो बेरोजगार लोग है उन्हें नौकरी भी मिल जाएगी. सभी खुश रहेंगे..........*

----------


## jhatka

प्रिय मित्र 
मै इस बात से सहमत नहीं हूँ की आरक्षण की व्यवस्था आजादी के बाद किसी ने नहीं कही थी | यदि ऐसा नहीं होता तो इस पर विचार करने के लिए आजादी के पहले और बाद में कई समितियां नहीं बनाई जातीं |
और संविधान के बारे में मेरा मत है की इसे विशुद्ध देश के लोगों ने ही तैयार किया है | इतने बड़े संविधान को बनाने के लिए कई देशों के संविधान की मदद ली गयी है |ये मदद लेना कोई नै बात नहीं थी |उस समय जो भी स्वतंत्र होता था वो अपने संविधान बनाने के लिए अन्य देशों के संविधान की मदद लेता था | 
भारत के संविधान में इतनी खूबियाँ है की इसी की वजह से आज ये देश एक सफल लोकतंत्र बन पाया है |इसी वजह से आज हमारा देश उस समय स्वतंत्र हुए देशों की तरह टूट नहीं पा रहा |
मै तो कहूँगा की कुछ कमियों के होने के बावजूद इस पर आस्था रखें |

----------


## Singam

*अगर ये सरकार करना चाहे तो सब कुछ मुमकिन है. इतना बड़ा हमारा देश है, इतनी ज्यादा जनसँख्या है, ऐसे में ये सब आसान तो नहीं है, पर सरकार को हम आराम करने के लिए नहीं चुनते ना? हम सरकार इसी वजह से चुनते है की वो ये सब काम करे. ऐसे में अगर सरकार कुछ करेगी तो हमे जरुर दिखेगा, पर जब सरकार कुछ करेगी ही नहीं तो कुछ होगा कहा से? बस एक दुसरे पर दोषारोपण करती है और हमारे खून-पसीने की कमी को अपने स्विज बैंक के कहतो में जमा कर के हमे आपस मे लड़ा कर तमाशा देखती है और हम भी इनकी बातो में आकर लड़ते रहते है, तब हमारे सोचने की शक्ति ना जाने कहा खो जाती है. क्या ये आप को आश्चर्यजनक नहीं लगता आप को??????????*

----------


## jhatka

लगता है सूत्र का विषय ही बदल गया है |इस सूत्र का नाम राजनितिक  चर्चा होना चाहिए था |

----------


## amar2007

> *वही तो मै भी आप को समझाना चाहता हु महोदय की पहले और अब में बहोत फर्क आ चूका है. आप जितनी बाते कर रहे है वो सब पिछले ६० साल पहले की बातो से ही prerit होकर कह रहे है. और कौन कहता है की दलितों(मुझे तो ये शब्द प्रयोग करना भी अच्छा नहीं लगता, क्योकि कोई भी दलित नहीं है) का कभी भला नहीं हो सकता? कोई कभी भी किसी भी चीज पर अपना प्रभुत्व जमा कर नहीं बैठ सकता. वो बदलता ही है. और जहा तक आप सबक सिखाने की बात कर रहे है तो मैंने पहले ही कहा है की एक आदमी ने मुझे धक्का दिया मै गिर गया. उसके बाद मै उठा और मैंने भी उसे धक्का दिया तो वो गिर गया. फिर से वो उठा और फिर से मुझे धक्का दिया तो मै गिर गया. इसके बाद की कहानी अगर आप की भाषा में और आपके विचारो के आधार पर लिखे तो ये धक्का दे कर गिराने का, उठ कर फिर धक्का देने का सिलसिला यु ही चलते रहना चाहिए. पर मै चाहता हु की ये सिलसिला रुकना चाहिए और ये सिलसिला किसी एक के रुक कर धक्का न देने से ही रुक सकता है. अतीत में बहोत कुछ गलत हुआ है पर अगर आप बीते हुए कल के आधार पर समाज को तैयार करने की कोशिश करेंगे तो हमे बस नफरत ही नसीब होगी उसके alawa और कुछ भी हासिल नहीं होगा.... अब ये तो हम और आप को चुन ना है की हमे शांति चाहिए या नफरत?? थप्पड़ का जवाब कभी भी थप्पड़ से नहीं दिया जा सकता, अगर दिया गया तो ये सिलसिला चलता ही रहेगा और आप जिस तरह से बात कर रहे है उस पर से तो यही लग रहा है की आप ये सिलसिला यु ही चलते रहने देना चाहते है?  ये तो अपने पर है या तो हम इस सिलसिले को अपनी समझ से रोक सकते है या फिर यु ही चलते रहने दे सकते. अगर ये सिलसिला यु ही चलता रहा तो यही होगा की जो जिस जगह पर मजबूत होगा अपने से कमजोर को दबाता रहेगा. और आप को जब देश, समाज के बारे में सोचना ही नहीं तो उसकी दुहाई देने से कोई फायदा नहीं है......*


नहीं मित्र देश और समाज की तो केवल आप ही सोचते हैं !!! लगता है धक्के वाली कहानी से आपको बहुत धक्का लगा है इसलिए अगर कोई आपकी ऊँगली पकड़कर उठना चाहता है तो आपको लगता है की वो मुझे गिरा रहा है . मेरे पास भी एक धक्के वाली कहानी है बस थोडा सा ट्विस्ट है उसमें दो लोग हैं एक सामान्य वर्ग का और दूसरा दलित वर्ग का. दोनों एक ही मंच पर खड़े हैं . सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति , दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति को चुपके से धक्का दे देता है जिसको दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति को अंदाजा भी नहीं होता है क्योंकि वो स्वस्थ प्रतिस्पर्धा में यकीन करता है . दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति जब गिरने लगता है तो वो सामान्य वर्ग के व्यक्ति का हाँथ पकड़ लेता है की न गिरे , तभी सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की मंच पर केवल मेरा अधिकार है . दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की मंच तैयार करने में मेरा भी योगदान है तो मंच केवल तुम्हारा ही कैसे ? सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की अब यहाँ तुम्हारा काम ख़तम , मंच के आस पास जो कूड़ा पड़ा है , उसे उठाओ अगर किसी तरह जीना है तो अन्यथा मंच के आयोजक मेरे ही आदमी हैं और अगर ज्यादा गुटरगूं की तो आज हमेंशा के लिए बंद हो जायेगी, और हाँथ छुड़ा लेता है   . अब बेचारा दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति जीने के लिए कूड़ा बीनने का काम करने लगता हैं और उधर सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति अभ्यास करता है और अपनी प्रस्तुति के जरिये पुरस्कार प्राप्त कर लेता है . और किसी को मिलना भी नहीं था क्योंकि प्रतिस्पर्धी नहीं था . अब सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति से कहता है : देखा में विजेता हूँ और तुमसे श्रेष्ठ भी हूँ क्योंकि मेरी जाती तुमसे श्रेष्ठ है  , तुम ये कूड़ा बीनने जैसा गन्दा काम  कर रहे हो तो ध्यान रहे की मुझे छूना भी मत . अगर गलती से तुम्हारी छाया भी मुझ पर पड़ गयी तो सोच लेना की तुम्हारा वो हस्स्र होगा की पुस्तों तक कोई ऐसी हरकत करने की हिम्मत नहीं करेगा . तभी आयोजक कमजोर हो जाते हैं आयोजन दूसरों के हाँथ में चला जाता है . अब सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति से कहता है की ये हमारी अस्मिता का प्रश्न है , मैं विरोध करता हूँ , तुम मेरा साथ दो . दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति सामान्य वर्ग के व्यक्ति का साथ देता है अस्मिता के नाम पर और मंच मुक्त करा लिया जाता है . अब दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति नए आयोजकों से  कहता है की या तो मुझे मंच का हिस्सा दो या मेरे लिए जगह आराछित कर दो जिससे मुझे दुबारा धक्का देना आसान न हो . अब आयोजक मंच बांटने की जगह दलित के लिए उस पर जगह आरचित कर देते हैं क्योंकि बाँट देने  पर मंच पर हर किसी के लिए दिक्कत होती . अब दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति अभ्यास करना सुरु ही करता है की सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की देखो मैं इससे ज्यादा योग्य हूँ इसलिए मुझे पूरा मंच मिलना चाहिए . अभी दलित वर्ग का  व्यक्ति एक दो बार हिला  ही होगा की सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति उससे कहता है की आराचन की वजह से मंच पर आ गए नहीं तो कूड़ा बीनने से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं कर सकते हो वगैरा वगैरा !!!

----------


## amar2007

> *मै यही पर हु.........................आपने मुझे याद  किया  क्या ..*..


दिया जी सलाम , नमस्ते
बस आपकी वो गाँव में महल बनाने वाली बात याद आ गयी थी .

----------


## Singam

> प्रिय मित्र 
> मै इस बात से सहमत नहीं हूँ की आरक्षण की व्यवस्था आजादी के बाद किसी ने नहीं कही थी | यदि ऐसा नहीं होता तो इस पर विचार करने के लिए आजादी के पहले और बाद में कई समितियां नहीं बनाई जातीं |
> और संविधान के बारे में मेरा मत है की इसे विशुद्ध देश के लोगों ने ही तैयार किया है | इतने बड़े संविधान को बनाने के लिए कई देशों के संविधान की मदद ली गयी है |ये मदद लेना कोई नै बात नहीं थी |उस समय जो भी स्वतंत्र होता था वो अपने संविधान बनाने के लिए अन्य देशों के संविधान की मदद लेता था | 
> भारत के संविधान में इतनी खूबियाँ है की इसी की वजह से आज ये देश एक सफल लोकतंत्र बन पाया है |इसी वजह से आज हमारा देश उस समय स्वतंत्र हुए देशों की तरह टूट नहीं पा रहा |
> मै तो कहूँगा की कुछ कमियों के होने के बावजूद इस पर आस्था रखें |


*हा वाकई में हमारे संविधान में kafi खूबिय है. इसी वजह से आज तक किसी भी मुजरिम को समय पर सजा नहीं हो पी. कोई मुजरिम है या नहीं यही शाबित करने में हमे कई कई साल लग जाते है, बलात्कार जिस के साथ होता है उस से ऐसे भद्दे सवाल पूछे जाते है कि किसी की हिम्मत नहीं होती बलात्कार की शिकायत दर्ज करवाए, इसी लोकतंत्र में नंदीग्राम जैसी घटनाये होती है, जहा किसानो से जबरदस्ती ज़मीन ले लिया जाता है और विरोध करने वाले किसानो की बहु बेटियों के साथ पुलिस वालो ने बलात्कार भी किया और जिन्दा जला देने की भी कई घटनाये हुई. उत्तर प्रदेश में भी कुछ ऐसा ही हुआ था ना? ये सब अंग्रेजो के द्वारा जरी किये गए "इंडियन पुलिस एक्ट" और "भूमि अधिग्रहण कानून" के तहत संभव हो पाया है. ji हां आप ने सही कहा है की कई समितिया बनाई गई है. हमारे संविधान में 63 सालो में 95 बार संशोधन की जरुरत पड़ी है, जो एक तरह का विश्व रिकार्ड है. ये कानून इस देश को गुलाम बनाए के लिए बनाया गया था और जब तक ये संविधान जिन्दा है हम गुलाम ही रहेंगे.....*

----------


## jhatka

> नहीं मित्र देश और समाज की तो केवल आप ही सोचते हैं !!! लगता है धक्के वाली कहानी से आपको बहुत धक्का लगा है ................लना चाहिए . अभी दलित वर्ग का  व्यक्ति एक दो बार हिला  ही होगा की सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति उससे कहता है की आराचन की वजह से मंच पर आ गए नहीं तो कूड़ा बीनने से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं कर सकते हो वगैरा वगैरा !!!


 बेहतरीन.....:clap:
 perfect ...:clap:
 ultimate ....:clap:
 outstanding ....:clap:

----------


## Singam

> नहीं मित्र देश और समाज की तो केवल आप ही सोचते हैं !!! लगता है धक्के वाली कहानी से आपको बहुत धक्का लगा है इसलिए अगर कोई आपकी ऊँगली पकड़कर उठना चाहता है तो आपको लगता है की वो मुझे गिरा रहा है . मेरे पास भी एक धक्के वाली कहानी है बस थोडा सा ट्विस्ट है उसमें दो लोग हैं एक सामान्य वर्ग का और दूसरा दलित वर्ग का. दोनों एक ही मंच पर खड़े हैं . सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति , दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति को चुपके से धक्का दे देता है जिसको दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति को अंदाजा भी नहीं होता है क्योंकि वो स्वस्थ प्रतिस्पर्धा में यकीन करता है . दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति जब गिरने लगता है तो वो सामान्य वर्ग के व्यक्ति का हाँथ पकड़ लेता है की न गिरे , तभी सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की मंच पर केवल मेरा अधिकार है . दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की मंच तैयार करने में मेरा भी योगदान है तो मंच केवल तुम्हारा ही कैसे ? सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की अब यहाँ तुम्हारा काम ख़तम , मंच के आस पास जो कूड़ा पड़ा है , उसे उठाओ अगर किसी तरह जीना है तो अन्यथा मंच के आयोजक मेरे ही आदमी हैं और अगर ज्यादा गुटरगूं की तो आज हमेंशा के लिए बंद हो जायेगी, और हाँथ छुड़ा लेता है   . अब बेचारा दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति जीने के लिए कूड़ा बीनने का काम करने लगता हैं और उधर सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति अभ्यास करता है और अपनी प्रस्तुति के जरिये पुरस्कार प्राप्त कर लेता है . और किसी को मिलना भी नहीं था क्योंकि प्रतिस्पर्धी नहीं था . अब सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति से कहता है : देखा में विजेता हूँ और तुमसे श्रेष्ठ भी हूँ क्योंकि मेरी जाती तुमसे श्रेष्ठ है  , तुम ये कूड़ा बीनने जैसा गन्दा काम  कर रहे हो तो ध्यान रहे की मुझे छूना भी मत . अगर गलती से तुम्हारी छाया भी मुझ पर पड़ गयी तो सोच लेना की तुम्हारा वो हस्स्र होगा की पुस्तों तक कोई ऐसी हरकत करने की हिम्मत नहीं करेगा . तभी आयोजक कमजोर हो जाते हैं आयोजन दूसरों के हाँथ में चला जाता है . अब सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति दलित वर्ग के व्यक्ति से कहता है की ये हमारी अस्मिता का प्रश्न है , मैं विरोध करता हूँ , तुम मेरा साथ दो . दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति सामान्य वर्ग के व्यक्ति का साथ देता है अस्मिता के नाम पर और मंच मुक्त करा लिया जाता है . अब दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति नए आयोजकों से  कहता है की या तो मुझे मंच का हिस्सा दो या मेरे लिए जगह आराछित कर दो जिससे मुझे दुबारा धक्का देना आसान न हो . अब आयोजक मंच बांटने की जगह दलित के लिए उस पर जगह आरचित कर देते हैं क्योंकि बाँट देने  पर मंच पर हर किसी के लिए दिक्कत होती . अब दलित वर्ग का व्यक्ति अभ्यास करना सुरु ही करता है की सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति कहता है की देखो मैं इससे ज्यादा योग्य हूँ इसलिए मुझे पूरा मंच मिलना चाहिए . अभी दलित वर्ग का  व्यक्ति एक दो बार हिला  ही होगा की सामान्य वर्ग का व्यक्ति उससे कहता है की आराचन की वजह से मंच पर आ गए नहीं तो कूड़ा बीनने से ज्यादा कुछ नहीं कर सकते हो वगैरा वगैरा !!!


जैसा की मैंने आप से पहले ही कहा था आप के बारे में. मेरी कहानी में सिर्फ दो लोग थे और आप की कहानी में *"एक दलित वर्ग का दलित है"* और *"एक सामान्य वर्ग का उच्च इन्सान"*. यही फर्क है आप की सोच में और मेरी सोच में. आप अपना रोना रोते रहे. दुआ करूँगा की आप को और आप के दलित वर्ग को खूब तरक्की करे और ऐसे ही आप लोगो को आरक्षण मिलता रहे. आप को समझाने का कोई फायदा नहीं है.

----------


## Singam

*आप लोगो की aisi सोच पर तरस आता है mujhe औए हसी भी आती है. आप जैसे लोग अग ऐसा ही सोचते रहे तो एक ना एक दिन हमारा देश फिर से गुलाम जरुर बनेगा और वो दिन ज्यादा दूर नहीं है. इस देश का तो अब सिर्फ भगवन ही मालिक है.*

----------


## amar2007

> *जैसा की मैंने पहले की कहा है की आरक्षण जाती वर्ग के अधर पर नहीं बल्कि जरुरत मंद को ही मिलनी चाहिए. इसके लिए एक उदहारण मै देता हु. एक उच्च वर्ग का साधारण सा परिवार हो, जो पूरी तरह से अपने एक लौटे बेटे पर निर्धारित है. उसका वो बेटा फ़ौज में है. उसके बीवी बच्चे है. किसी जंग में अगर उसकी मौत हो जाती है, उसके बाद ऐसे में उसके परिवार का कोई सहारा नहीं होता. उसके परिवार को सरकार की तरफ से १ lakh रूपये या इस से ज्यादा भी मिल जाता होगा, पर यह जीवन भर के लिए पर्यpt नहीं होता. ऐसे में उसका परिवार अत्यंत ही दयनीय जीवन जीने को मजबूर है. बच्चे को सही से तालीम नहीं मिल पाती क्योकि उसके पास कालेज की फीस भरने को पैसे नहीं होते और आरक्षण नहीं मिल पाता क्योकि वो उच्च वर्ग से है. अब ऐसे में मै जाती के नाम पर आरक्षण की बात करने वालो से ये पूछता ही की क्या ये सही है? उस बच्चे का कसूर क्या है? उसके पिता गरीब थे ये? या उसने एक उच्च कुल में जन्म ले लिया ये? या फिर उसके पिता फ़ौज में थे और देश के लिए लड़ते लड़ते शहीद हो गए ये? उम्मीद है की इस सवाल के जवाब में आप लोग इस का पिटारा सरकार के माथे न फोड़ कर meri बात का जवाब देंगे.....*



 मित्र लगता है आपने मेरी बात पर गौर नहीं किया ,हिन्दू बाहुल्य समाज में व्यक्ति की नहीं वर्ग की उन्नति होती है . और आपने जो उदाहरण आराचन के विरोध में दिया है वो सिरे से ही गलत है . फ़ौज में केवल सामान्य वर्ग के लोग ही नहीं जाते हैं . आप कोई भी व्यवसाय चुनने और परिवार का आकर तय करने में स्वतंत्र हैं . अगर आपने परिवार बड़ा कर लिया तो सरकार के माथे ठीकरा नहीं फोड़ सकते हैं . फ़ौज में जाने से पहले ही आपको मृत्यु के बाद  की स्थिति का ज्ञान होता है और अगर इसके बाद भी आप फ़ौज में जाएँ तो ये आपका चुनाव है , किसी के आपको बाध्य नहीं किया है . और ये किसने कहा की बस १ लाख मिल जाता है ? लगता है आप अभी भी सदियों पुराने समय में जी रहे हैं . और जो आप बच्चे की बात कर रहे हैं तो उसके परिवार पर सभी को गर्व होने के साथ साथ अफ़सोस भी है . इसीलिए सरकार ने अब सामान्य वर्ग के व्यक्ति के लिए भी छात्रवृत्ति सुरु कर दी है . ऐसे बच्चे की पढाई में मदद करना सरकार की ही नहीं समाज के हर व्यक्ति की  जिम्मेदारी है . फ़ौज का कोई व्यक्ति सहीद होता है तो केवल अपने लिए ही नहीं , देश के हर व्यक्ति के लिए होता है . मैं कैन्टोमेंट में ही रहता हूँ और फौजियों के जीवन के बारे में अच्छी तरह से मालूम है . पर सच बताऊँ तो आज के समय में बस एक्के दुक्के ही दीखते हैं जो देश पर मर मिटने को फ़ौज में भर्ती होते हैं .ज्ज्यादातर तो केवल पैसा कमाने का एक साधन बना रहे हैं . और पैसा ही कमाना है तो उसके बहुत से तरीके हैं . फ़ौज ही एक रास्ता नहीं है . आपने जीविका के लिए कौन सा रास्ता चुना , उसके लिए आप स्वयम जिम्मेदार हैं .  आप भावनात्मक तरीके से लोगों को अपने पछ में करने के लिए ये उदाहरण ले तो आये हो पर ये काम नहीं करेगा आराचन के विरोध में !!!

----------


## jhatka

> *हा वाकई में हमारे संविधान में kafi खूबिय है. इसी वजह से आज तक किसी भी मुजरिम को समय पर सजा नहीं हो पी. कोई मुजरिम है या नहीं यही शाबित करने में हमे कई कई साल लग जाते है, बलात्कार जिस के साथ होता है उस से ऐसे भद्दे सवाल पूछे जाते है कि किसी की हिम्मत नहीं होती बलात्कार की शिकायत दर्ज करवाए, इसी लोकतंत्र में नंदीग्राम जैसी घटनाये होती है, जहा किसानो से जबरदस्ती ज़मीन ले लिया जाता है और विरोध करने वाले किसानो की बहु बेटियों के साथ पुलिस वालो ने बलात्कार भी किया और जिन्दा जला देने की भी कई घटनाये हुई. उत्तर प्रदेश में भी कुछ ऐसा ही हुआ था ना? ये सब अंग्रेजो के द्वारा जरी किये गए "इंडियन पुलिस एक्ट" और "भूमि अधिग्रहण कानून" के तहत संभव हो पाया है. ji हां आप ने सही कहा है की कई समितिया बनाई गई है. हमारे संविधान में 63 सालो में 95 बार संशोधन की जरुरत पड़ी है, जो एक तरह का विश्व रिकार्ड है. ये कानून इस देश को गुलाम बनाए के लिए बनाया गया था और जब तक ये संविधान जिन्दा है हम गुलाम ही रहेंगे.....*


मै भी मानता हूँ दोस्त की कई कमियां हैं और  हमें इसमें सुधार करने की आवश्यकता है |इसी कारण संविधान को लचीला भी बनाया गया है ताकि उसके कुछ मामलों में आसानी से शंसोधन किया जा सके |
एक सामान सिविल संहिता वाले मामे को देखिये... सुप्रीम कोर्ट की फटकार के बाद भी इसे लागू न कर पाना क्या दर्शात है |यही की हमारे राजनेता कितने कमजोर और मतलबी है |

----------


## chandu.kln7

अरे हम आ गया हूँ, किस बात तो लेकर इतना गरमा गोरम चर्चा कर रहे हैं? आरक्ष्न को लेकर। अभी समझाय देते है सारी राम कहानी, समझाएँ का?

----------


## amar2007

> *आप लोगो की aisi सोच पर तरस आता है mujhe औए हसी भी आती है. आप जैसे लोग अग ऐसा ही सोचते रहे तो एक ना एक दिन हमारा देश फिर से गुलाम जरुर बनेगा और वो दिन ज्यादा दूर नहीं है. इस देश का तो अब सिर्फ भगवन ही मालिक है.*


भगवान् के भरोसे बैठना आप जैसे लोगों का काम है . हम भगवान् के भरोसे बैठने में नहीं,  संघर्ष करने में यकीन रखते हैं . और वैसे मुझे आराचन की जरूरत नहीं पर अभी बहुत से ऐसे लोग हैं , जिनको है और उनके लिए संघर्ष जारी रहेगा उनके खिलाफ जो आराचन के विरूद्ध बोलेंगे .

----------


## jhatka

> अरे हम आ गया हूँ, किस बात तो लेकर इतना गरमा गोरम चर्चा कर रहे हैं? आरक्ष्न को लेकर। अभी समझाय देते है सारी राम कहानी, समझाएँ का?


छोटू ...तुम्हारा स्वागत है |
अगर कुछ जानते हो तो ठीक है ...कुछ  लिखो |

----------


## Singam

> लगता है सूत्र का विषय ही बदल गया है |इस सूत्र का नाम राजनितिक  चर्चा होना चाहिए था |


*जी हा सही कहा आप ने. क्योकि इस देश में लगभग सब कुछ राजनीती से ही प्रेरित है. चाहे वो भारत-पाकिस्तान का बटवारा हो, चाहे सस्त्री जी मी मृत्यु पर पर्दा डालने की बात हो, चाहे नदीग्राम का मुद्दा हो, चाहे आरक्षण की बात हो, चाहे मुंबई में लुंगी (दक्षिण भारतीयों) को भागने की बात हो, चाहे वह से उत्तर भारतीयों को भागने की बात हो, चाहे 1991 me मुंबई दंगे की बात हो, चाहे गुजरात के दंगो की बात हो, चाहे और जो भी मुद्दे हो, सभी राजनीती से ही प्रेरित है. अगर ऐसा नही होता तो आज विदेशी बैंको में 1,75,000 करोड़ रुपये जमा नहीं होता. इस बात पर जरा गौर करे और जितनी जल्दी हो सके इस बात को समझ ले तो अच्छा है, वरना आप लगे रहे अपने मुद्दे को लेकर.*

----------


## Singam

> भगवान् के भरोसे बैठना आप जैसे लोगों का काम है . हम भगवान् के भरोसे बैठने में नहीं,  संघर्ष करने में यकीन रखते हैं . और वैसे मुझे आराचन की जरूरत नहीं पर अभी बहुत से ऐसे लोग हैं , जिनको है और उनके लिए संघर्ष जारी रहेगा उनके खिलाफ जो आराचन के विरूद्ध बोलेंगे .


*सही है लड़ते रहो. एक दिन आपकी मेहनत जरुर रंग लाएगी.*

----------


## chandu.kln7

> भगवान् के भरोसे बैठना आप जैसे लोगों का काम है . हम भगवान् के भरोसे बैठने में नहीं,  संघर्ष करने में यकीन रखते हैं . और वैसे मुझे आराचन की जरूरत नहीं पर अभी बहुत से ऐसे लोग हैं , जिनको है और उनके लिए संघर्ष जारी रहेगा उनके खिलाफ जो आराचन के विरूद्ध बोलेंगे .


भाई आ,अमर आप तो हमारी बात पे नाराज ही हो जाते हो, कोनो खास नाराजगी है का?

हम तो सिर्फ इतना कह रहे हैं की संघर्ष करो लेकिन आराक्षण के लिए नहीं आगे बदने के लिए और इतना आगे बड़ो की इन आरक्षण का विरोध करने वालों को खुद पर ही शर्म आ जाए।

----------


## chandu.kln7

> छोटू ...तुम्हारा स्वागत है |
> अगर कुछ जानते हो तो ठीक है ...कुछ  लिखो |


अजी जानते तो जो हैं सो हैं, लेकिन हमारी पोस्टिंग से लोगन का सर दुखने लगता है न। तो जादा पोस्टिंग करना मना है।

----------


## amar2007

> भाई आ,अमर आप तो हमारी बात पे नाराज ही हो जाते हो, कोनो खास नाराजगी है का?
> 
> हम तो सिर्फ इतना कह रहे हैं की संघर्ष करो लेकिन आराक्षण के लिए नहीं आगे बदने के लिए और इतना आगे बड़ो की इन आरक्षण का विरोध करने वालों को खुद पर ही शर्म आ जाए।


आगे तो तब बढोगे जब चलने का मौका मिलेगा !! और अगर चलने का मौका मिल भी गया तो टूटी हुई टांगों और भ्रमित दिमाग के साथ मंजिल के कितने पास पहुँच पाओगे ? और किसी तरह हांथों के बल चलने की कोसिस भी की तो कितनी दूर जा पाओगे और उन लोगों से कितना आगे निकल पाओगे जो मोटरसायकिल और मानचित्र के साथ मंजिल की ओर जा रहे हों ?

----------


## chandu.kln7

> आगे तो तब बढोगे जब चलने का मौका मिलेगा !! और अगर चलने का मौका मिल भी गया तो टूटी हुई टांगों और भ्रमित दिमाग के साथ मंजिल के कितने पास पहुँच पाओगे ? और किसी तरह हांथों के बल चलने की कोसिस भी की तो कितनी दूर जा पाओगे और उन लोगों से कितना आगे निकल पाओगे जो मोटरसायकिल और मानचित्र के साथ मंजिल की ओर जा रहे हों ?


तो इतना भी याद रख लो की अगर तांगे टूटी हों तो बैसाखियों के सहारे कितना भी तेज चल लो,  मोटेरसायकल से तेज नहीं दौड़ पाओगे।  इसलिए दोस्त पहले तो ये समझना बंद करो की दलित समुदाय की टाँगे टूट चुकी हैं। और दूसरी बात ये की जब एक दलित कन्या सुश्री मायावती जी किसी प्रदेश की मुख्यमंत्री बन सकती हैं तो हर दलित ये कर सकता है समझे की नाही।

----------


## amar2007

> तो इतना भी याद रख लो की अगर तांगे टूटी हों तो बैसाखियों के सहारे कितना भी तेज चल लो,  मोटेरसायकल से तेज नहीं दौड़ पाओगे।  इसलिए दोस्त पहले तो ये समझना बंद करो की दलित समुदाय की टाँगे टूट चुकी हैं। और दूसरी बात ये की जब एक दलित कन्या सुश्री मायावती जी किसी प्रदेश की मुख्यमंत्री बन सकती हैं तो हर दलित ये कर सकता है समझे की नाही।


लगता है आपने वो लाइन नहीं पढ़ी , मैं फिर से याद दिलाता हूँ : हिन्दू बाहुल्य समाज में व्यक्ति कि नहीं वर्ग कि उन्नति होती है . अगर २५-३० राज्यों के देश में एक राज्य में एक दलित मुख्यमंत्री बन गया तो पूरे देश के दलितों का उत्थान नहीं हो गया !!! लगता है लोगों को इस बात से ही दिक्कत है कि एक दलित मुख्यमंत्री कैसे बन गया !!!  जरा मायावती कि नौकरशाही भी देख लो , उसमें अभी भी सामान्य वर्ग का ही वर्चस्व है .

----------


## amar2007

> तो इतना भी याद रख लो की अगर तांगे टूटी हों तो बैसाखियों के सहारे कितना भी तेज चल लो,  मोटेरसायकल से तेज नहीं दौड़ पाओगे।  इसलिए दोस्त पहले तो ये समझना बंद करो की दलित समुदाय की टाँगे टूट चुकी हैं। और दूसरी बात ये की जब एक दलित कन्या सुश्री मायावती जी किसी प्रदेश की मुख्यमंत्री बन सकती हैं तो हर दलित ये कर सकता है समझे की नाही।


टांगें टूटी हैं तभी ना मोटरसायकिल के पीछे वाली सीट दलितों के लिए आराच्चित कर दी गयी है ;)

----------


## anita

> टांगें टूटी हैं तभी ना मोटरसायकिल के पीछे वाली सीट दलितों के लिए आराच्चित कर दी गयी है ;)


सिर्फ बुराइया ही दिखती है  आपको, कुछ अच्छा भी ढूंड लिया करो मित्र सब जगह कमिया नहीं देखनी चहिये

----------


## chandu.kln7

> टांगें टूटी हैं तभी ना मोटरसायकिल के पीछे वाली सीट दलितों के लिए आराच्चित कर दी गयी है ;)


यारा जिसे तू सीट समझ रहा है वो बैसाखियाँ हैं।

----------


## chandu.kln7

> लगता है आपने वो लाइन नहीं पढ़ी , मैं फिर से याद दिलाता हूँ : हिन्दू बाहुल्य समाज में व्यक्ति कि नहीं वर्ग कि उन्नति होती है . अगर २५-३० राज्यों के देश में एक राज्य में एक दलित मुख्यमंत्री बन गया तो पूरे देश के दलितों का उत्थान नहीं हो गया !!! लगता है लोगों को इस बात से ही दिक्कत है कि एक दलित मुख्यमंत्री कैसे बन गया !!!  जरा मायावती कि नौकरशाही भी देख लो , उसमें अभी भी सामान्य वर्ग का ही वर्चस्व है .


अरे बुरबख सिर्फ एक उदाहरण दिया हूँ माया जी का, खुद क़हत हो की व्यक्ति नहीं वर्ग की उन्नति होती है और कोई पीसीएस की परीक्षा पास कारता है तो ये उसके वर्ग की उन्नति है या उस अकेले की, अरे बाबू जब एक एक व्यक्ति की उन्नति होगी तब ही न पूरे वर्ग की उन्नति होगी। और फिर एक बात और यहाँ टोहार को सम्झहाई दें, की हम आरक्षण के विरोध में, तो बिलकुल नाही हूँ, बल्कि इस मानसिकता के विरोध में हूँ की आरक्षण के बिना दलित कुछ नहीं कर सकता है। इस मानसिकता को बदलीये फिर देखिये।

----------


## Singam

> मित्र लगता है आपने मेरी बात पर गौर नहीं किया ,हिन्दू बाहुल्य समाज में व्यक्ति की नहीं वर्ग की उन्नति होती है . और आपने जो उदाहरण आराचन के विरोध में दिया है वो सिरे से ही गलत है . फ़ौज में केवल सामान्य वर्ग के लोग ही नहीं जाते हैं . आप कोई भी व्यवसाय चुनने और परिवार का आकर तय करने में स्वतंत्र हैं . अगर आपने परिवार बड़ा कर लिया तो सरकार के माथे ठीकरा नहीं फोड़ सकते हैं . फ़ौज में जाने से पहले ही आपको मृत्यु के बाद  की स्थिति का ज्ञान होता है और अगर इसके बाद भी आप फ़ौज में जाएँ तो ये आपका चुनाव है , किसी के आपको बाध्य नहीं किया है . और ये किसने कहा की बस १ लाख मिल जाता है ? लगता है आप अभी भी सदियों पुराने समय में जी रहे हैं . और जो आप बच्चे की बात कर रहे हैं तो उसके परिवार पर सभी को गर्व होने के साथ साथ अफ़सोस भी है . इसीलिए सरकार ने अब सामान्य वर्ग के व्यक्ति के लिए भी छात्रवृत्ति सुरु कर दी है . ऐसे बच्चे की पढाई में मदद करना सरकार की ही नहीं समाज के हर व्यक्ति की  जिम्मेदारी है . फ़ौज का कोई व्यक्ति सहीद होता है तो केवल अपने लिए ही नहीं , देश के हर व्यक्ति के लिए होता है . मैं कैन्टोमेंट में ही रहता हूँ और फौजियों के जीवन के बारे में अच्छी तरह से मालूम है . पर सच बताऊँ तो आज के समय में बस एक्के दुक्के ही दीखते हैं जो देश पर मर मिटने को फ़ौज में भर्ती होते हैं .ज्ज्यादातर तो केवल पैसा कमाने का एक साधन बना रहे हैं . और पैसा ही कमाना है तो उसके बहुत से तरीके हैं . फ़ौज ही एक रास्ता नहीं है . आपने जीविका के लिए कौन सा रास्ता चुना , उसके लिए आप स्वयम जिम्मेदार हैं .  आप भावनात्मक तरीके से लोगों को अपने पछ में करने के लिए ये उदाहरण ले तो आये हो पर ये काम नहीं करेगा आराचन के विरोध में !!!


*मुझे आप से इसी जवाब की उम्मीद थी और आप मेरे उम्मीद पर खड़े उतारे. जिस के मन में दलित और दलितों के अरक्षन के अलावा कुछ नहीं सूझता ही ना हो उसे और क्या कहू और उस से क्या देश के लिए कुछ सोचने की उम्मीद करू? मैंने अब तक तो यही सुना था की पहले व्यक्ति की तरक्की होती है उस से उसके परिवार की, उसके बाद उस के वर्ग की, उसके बाद उस गव और धीरे धीरे ये समाज और देश तक पहुचती है. पर अब लगता है की पहले वर्ग ही आगे बढ़ जाता है उसके बाद व्यक्ति का विकास hota है. acha है AMAR007, ALL THE BEST..............................*

----------


## anita

*मित्र आरक्षण गर होना ही है तो पर आर्थिक आधार पे होना चहिए न की जातिगत आधार पे, क्या ये गलत नहीं है की आर्थिक तोर पे सक्षम  दलित को गरीब सवर्ण पे प्राथमिकता दी जाये , मैं क्षमा चाहती हु ये दलित और सवर्ण शब्द प्रयोग करने के लिए कयोकी मैं इन शब्दों की विरोधी हु पर सूत्र के अनुसार ही लिखते हुए प्रयोग किये*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

सचाई .........................................  ???????

----------


## jhatka

> *
> dalito ka abadi mein hissa - 80%, 
> Bharat desh ki aazadi ke liye yogdaan -  ? %
> Fauj mein kyon koi "Dalit regiment" nahi hai Miya - ?
> Indian army mein inka hissa (reservation) - ? %
> Parliament mein inka hissa - ? %
> Desk ki tarakki mein yogdaan - ? %
> Desk ko Tarakki se rokne mein yogdaan (Through reservation) - 100%
> 
> ...


ये कौन सी रिपोर्ट से निकाली है ज़रा बताओ भाई ???

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> ये कौन सी रिपोर्ट से निकाली है ज़रा बताओ भाई ???


इतिहास लिखने का अधिकार अभी तक इन्ही लोगों को मिला था 
अब बे सिरपैर की बातें जो पहले लिखते आये हैं वही तो लिखेंगे.

----------


## Singam

*ये आप लोग किस बहस में पड़ गए हो यार? मेरा वर्ग, आपका वर्ग, उच्च वर्ग, दलित वर्ग? इस देश के बारे में कोई बात ही नहीं कर रहा? कोई ये नहीं सोच रहा की इस से हमारा देश कहा जायेगा? सभी मेरा मेरा कर के बैठे है, अरे कोई तो कहो की हम बढ़ेंगे देश बढेगा. पर यहाँ तो दलित बढ़ेंगे देश बढेगा, सामान्य वर्ग बढेगा तो देश बढेगा चल रहा है. अगर यु ही एक दुसरे की तंग खीचते रहे तो हम फिर से गुलाम जरुर बनेंगे. इसी आपसी जह्ग्दे की वजह से नेता वोटो की राजनीती कर रहे है. रोटी भी खुद की ना खाने वाला देश पाकिस्तान आज भारत से कश्मीर छीन ने की बात और कोशिश दोनों करता है. ऊपर से चीन अरुणाचल प्रदेश पर अपना दावा कर रहा है. वो पहले ही ७५,००० वर्ग किलोमीटर की ज़मीं हम से धोखे से जित चूका है. उसके बाद पाक अधिकृत कश्मीर में भी चीन ने काफी हद तक की ज़मीन अपने कब्जे में ले ली है. उसके बाद वो अरुणाचल प्रदेश पर भी अपना दावा थोक चूका है, और आज भी दलित वर्ग, उच्च वर्ग और आरक्षण को ही लिए बैठे है. आज ये बात सभी जानते है की दलित वर्ग jiska आप लोग बार बार नारा लगा रहे है, वो आज कितनी तरक्की कर गया है और कर रहा है. पर हम आप भी ५० से ६० साल पहले की बात पर अटके हुए है और आज भी वही नारा लगा रहे है. उस समय में और भी कई घृणित कम हुए थे, वो किसी को भी याद नहीं है और अगर किसी को याद दिलाओ तो बीती बात कह कर bhul जाने को कहते है, पर इस बात को हम नहीं भूल पा रहे है.. इस पर मुझे एक सीरियल का एक गाना यद् आ रहा है, जो मै यहाँ पर कहना चाहूँगा.
युग बदला, बदला हिंदुस्तान.
कल तक देश पर मरता था जो,
शान देश पर करता था जो,
अपने लिए ही जीने लगा क्यों-२
आज के युग का हर इंसान...
युग बदला, बदला हिंदुस्तान..

(नोट: मैंने ये बात किसी वर्ग विशेष को या किसी व्यक्ति विशेष को लेकर नहीं कही है. तो मेहरबानी कर के मेरी इस प्रविष्ठी को किसी भी व्यक्ति, जाती या वर्ग से जोड़ कर ना देखे और ना इस पर किसी भी वर्ग या व्यक्ति विशेह का नाम लेकर टिपण्णी करे.)*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> पत्रिका में प्रकाशित बॉक्स की पठनीय सामग्री।


चंदर पुर जी लगता है आप ब्राह्मण है   ?

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> इतिहास लिखने का अधिकार अभी तक इन्ही लोगों को मिला था 
> अब बे सिरपैर की बातें जो पहले लिखते आये हैं वही तो लिखेंगे.




हाँ सही है पड़ने लिखने का अधिकार पहले केवल ब्राह्मणों को था और किसी वर्ग को नहीं (हिंदू धर्म में )

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> *क्या बात.क्या क्या बात ... ..? "मियाँ गौतम एंड कं"*
> 
> *Yaar "Jo hamne likh diya bas likh diya" ab kisi ko "itni Mirch" lage to "Hamari Bala Se"
> 
> Jitni baat hamne likhi usmein kitni sacchai hai saab jante hain ...
> 
> Samaaj ka jo "Tabka" aap log jis naam se chahe sambodhit kare "Dali" "Harijan" "Pichde"....etc. Pichle 65 Saal "aarakshan" ki Baisakhi ke saahare ke baad bhi apni "Jagah" nahi bana saaka wo agle "100 saal" tak bhi kahin nahi pahuchne wala.Haan jin logo ne "Reservation" ki malai kahai unke "Poore khandaan" ke logon ne is "Malai" k khaya...Par us "samaj" ke kitne "%" log piche 65 yrs. mein aage badhe hain....Aaj bhi ST cat. ka kitna "Vikas" ho paya....ST ki Paribhasha to jante hoge sabhi "Is mein T word" Tribes ko represent karta hai.To "Miya Gautam Ji" batayenge aap ki aap ke "Dalit" varg mein is sabse pichhdi "Up jaati" Piche 65 varshon mein kitna vikas kiya..Gaon dehat ke 'dalit" kitne badhe....Are mere "lalla" jo "dalit samaj" 65 saal mein "Resrvation" ke saath bhi kuch nahi "Ukhad" paya (Ukhadna-Uplabdhi prapt karna jaise as Verb-'Ped ko jad se ukhad fekna") us tabke ka 1 "Bhokne wala & Maya Memsaab ke talwe chatne wala kutta" agar "Vishva' ke "sarvashreshth sanatan Dharm' ke baare mein 'Bina sir pair ki bakwas" likhe tum log "uski aarti" kyon nahi utarte.
> 
> desh ki aajadi mein 'shaido" ke jagah "saare" Lukhnow & even UP mein "Kansiram & Mayawati" ki Murti (Maha Murti) lagane ka kya purpose hai..."Ambedkar Park" jaisi fijulkharchi ka kya fayda hua hai miya dalto ko Kya "uski Murti" ko Chatoge ya uske park mein "Jhadu Pocha" kar ke "Dalito" ka udhhar karegi wo Tumhari laadli Maya Memsaab (Unko unka pustaini Rozgaar de kar).Saala hamare 'Public' ke "tax" ka paisa in faltu cheezo mein barbad kar kya uplabdhi mili.
> ...


अब आप कह रहे है तो जवाब देना ही पड़ेगा .
दलितों का कितना विकास हो पाया है सबसे पहले यहीं से समझ लो मैं  यहाँ फोरम में आपके तर्कों  का जवाब देने के लिए उपलब्ध हूँ क्या आप कभी ६० साल पहले किसी दलित से उम्मीद कर सकते थे की वो अपनी बात कह सके सार्वजनिक तौर पर.  ये ही मुख्या समस्या है आपकी आज दलित कैसे आपके बराबर बात कर रहा है आपने जो वर्षों किया उसको दुनिया और समाज में उजागर कर रहा है.  जहाँ तक रिजर्वेसन की बात है तो उससे बहुत विकास हुआ है इस सुमुदाय का जो आज २० प्रतिशत पाते हुए जगह बना लेता है आप ५० प्रतिशत में नहीं बना पाते. 
अगर संसाधन की बात करें तो आपलोगों के पास ज्यादा हमेशा थे और अब भी हैं आप यहीं देखो फोरम में आरक्षण का विरोध करने वाले कितने लोग हैं और समर्थन करने वाले कितने लोग जिनको मिल रहा है वे तो विरोध कर नहीं रहे आप लोग कर रहे हो.  क्या साबित हुआ की आपके पास शिक्षा है कंप्यूटर है लैपटॉप है नेट है आप विरोध कर पा रहे हो. दलितों के पास अभी ये सब नहीं है है तो कम लोगों के पास हो पाया है जो आपके कुतर्कों का विरोध कर पा रहे हैं . आप लोग की सबसे बड़ी परेशानी यहीं से है की इसकी हिम्मत कैसे पड़ गयी की इसने मेरे घर के बगल में हमसे उंचा घर बना लिया . हमसे बड़ी गाडी में घूम रहा है .

पूरे उत्तर प्रदेश में मूर्तिया और स्मारक बनवाने को लेकर कहना है  आप को तब क्यों नहीं दीखता अब जवाहर लाल नेहरु, राजीव गांधी, इंदिरा गांधी, जयप्रकाश नारायण, बल्लभ भाई पटेल, दीन दयाल उपाध्याय के स्मारक और पार्क बनाए जाते हैं. वर्तमान में भारत में सबसे ज्यादा पार्क और स्मारक गांधी परिवार के बने हैं सबसे ज्यादा मूर्तियाँ लगी हैं. सबसे ज्यादा पार्क बने हैं, क्यों नहीं गाली देते उन लोगों को क्योंकी वे दलित नहीं है 
देखिये अपनी संस्क्रती अपने पूर्वजों की यादगार में समाधि समारक आदी बनाने का अधिकार सबको है अगर हम सक्षम हैं तो अपने पूर्वजो की याद में जो कर सकते हैं करना ही चाहिए. यहाँ पर इससे  ये साबित नहीं होता की मायावती जो मूर्तियाँ लगवाई हैं वो सब ठीक किया है उसमे सबकी तरह मेरा भी पैसा लगा है मगर मायावती के साथ सभी को गाली दो .  मैं मायावती  के  इस  कार्य   को  ठीक नहीं मानता मैं   इसके पक्ष में नहीं हूँ. 

उत्तर प्रदेश सरकार में जो लोग नौकरी करते हैं क्या वे मायावती के गुलाम है . कम से कम मैं तो नहीं वरना आज किसी बहुत अच्छे विभ्हाग में होता और माल काट रहा होता शायद आपकी बातों का जवाब लिखने का टाइम ही ना होता मेरे पास . ये नौकरी मायावती की दी हुयी या किसी की कृपा से नहीं मिली है .  जहाँ तक पैर छूने की बात है तो अपने से बड़े और पूज्य जिनकी हम इज्ज़त करते हैं उनके पैर छूना हमारी संस्कृति का हिस्सा है . हो सकता आपकी संस्कृति का न हो 

अगर दलित अपने उम्र में बड़े दलित के पैर छूए तो  संस्कृति है मगर उनका क्या जो तथाकथित उच्च वर्ग के होकर दलित महिला के पैर छूते हैं. आपने भले ना देखा हो मैंने सतीश चन्द्र मिश्र  बहुत से तथाकथित उच्च वर्ग के लोगों को जरूर देखा है . इन लोगों को सत्ता सुख चाहिए उसके लिए ये कुछ भी करने को तैयार हैं. चाहे अपनी बहन बेटी की शादी मुगलों से (अकबर से ) करनी पड़े . 

शाक्य के लेख लिखने की बात है तो ये उसकी मानसिकता है इसे किसी विशेष वर्ग की मानसिकता से नहीं जोड़ा जा सकता शाक्य पहली बात तो दलित वर्ग में नहीं आते.  ओ बी सी में आते हैं . उन्होंने जो भी लिखा है उसकी मैं निंदा करता हूँ कभी समर्थन किया भी नहीं है .

जो आप सोचते हैं यहाँ पर आपने अपनी मानसिकता को जाहिर किया है की आप चाहते ही
नहीं की कोई दलित आपके बराबर खड़ा हो .  रही बात करने की चाहे जितनी गाली दे लो 
जो मर्जी चिल्ला लो हो हल्ला कर लो होगा वही जो हो रहा है. 

ये जो आंकड़े आप लाये हो कहाँ से चुरा के लाये हो कभी इतिहास या वर्मान पढ़ा है 
भारत देश की आजादी में यागदान के बारे में पढ़ा है कभी  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dalit 
यहाँ देख लो इसके अलावा शम्भुपदा  बिस्वास , कलिपदा  मोंदोल , दुलाल  चन्द्र दास  , मोनिमोहन  बिस्वास , महाबीर  रोबिदास  आदि के अलावा क्या कभी झलकारी बाई, बिरसा मुंडा, उदा देवी के बारे में पढ़ा है .

देश की सेना में कभी महार रेजिमेंट का नाम सुना है ये दलित रेजीमेंट है. कभी पढो तब तर्क दो 
बे सिरपैर की हांकने से फोरम के कुछ लोगों की नजर में तो आ सकते हो मगर केवल कुतर्क करने के लिए. 

भारत की संसद में कितना हिस्सा है दलितों का पता भी है कुछ  संविधान के द्वारा दलितों के लिए सीटें रिजर्व की गयी हैं जो ८% के आस पास हैं उन सीटों पर दलित के अलावा को चुनाव ही नहीं लड़ सकता. 

बस इतना काफी है गाली देना सबको आता है मुझे भी मगर हमारे संस्कारों में सिखाया नहीं गया है क्या करें . कोई व्यक्तिगत रूप से भी गाली देता है तो मुझे गाली देना अपने धर्म के अनुशार ठीक नहीं लगता. 
सिंग्हम जी ने कहा है कुत्ते को काटते तो सबने देखा होगा आदमी कुत्ते को कही नहीं काटता

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चंदर पुर जी लगता है आप ब्राह्मण है   ?


क्यों मित्र ऐसा क्यों लगा आपको , मैं ब्राह्मण नहीं हूँ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> क्यों मित्र ऐसा क्यों लगा आपको , मैं ब्राह्मण नहीं हूँ


वेदों की इतनी चिंता तो केवल मित्र माफ चाहूँगा मुझे लगा  तो बोल दिया

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Till 19th century (in Travancore, Cochin and Malabar), no female was allowed to cover their upper part of the body in front of the upper caste Brahmins.-लाख करोड़ी मंदिर वाले त्रावणकोर के महान प्रजापालक, दानी राजाओं के बारे में विकीपीडिया में यह छपा मिल रहा है। कई किताबों में इसका जिक्र मिलेगा। ऐसा नहीं होता था- यह कोई इतिहासकार नहीं कहता।


SORCE

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> वेदों की इतनी चिंता तो केवल मित्र माफ चाहूँगा मुझे लगा  तो बोल दिया


मित्र सोच गलत है आपकी, किसी धर्म , धार्मिक ग्रंथो का अपमान पूरे विसव मैं किसी भी आदमी के दुवारा किया जाना निंदनीय अपराध है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> मित्र सोच गलत है आपकी, किसी धर्म , धार्मिक ग्रंथो का अपमान पूरे विसव मैं किसी भी आदमी के दुवारा किया जाना निंदनीय अपराध है


मुझे लगा मित्र आपने वेदों या भगवत गीता का अधयन्न किया है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> मित्र सोच गलत है आपकी, किसी धर्म , धार्मिक ग्रंथो का अपमान पूरे विसव मैं किसी भी आदमी के दुवारा किया जाना निंदनीय अपराध है



----------------------------------


चंदनपुर जी ये शायद अपमान नहीं है ---  आपकी नज़र में 

आदमी को इज्ज़त नहीं पुस्तकों पर धन 

बिलासपुर। जिले के ज्येठा तीर्थ स्थल महर्षि मरकडेय की तपोस्थली मरकड में बने शिव के मंदिर में 21वीं सदी में भी शूद्रों का प्रवेश निषेध है। मंदिर के प्रांगण में प्रवेश निषेध का बोर्ड लगाया गया है। धार्मिक स्थल पर लगा यह बोर्ड आधुनिक युग में पुरानी दकियानूसी बातों और रूढ़ीवादिता को प्रदर्शित कर रहा है। इस बोर्ड को लगे हुए लगभग पंद्रह साल का अर्सा बीत चुका है। बावजूद इसके जिला प्रशासन और सरकार इसे यहां से हटाने में नाकामयाब रहे हैं। इससे जातिवाद को बढ़ावा मिल रहा है।

मौजूदा परिवेश में पढ़े लिखा समाज जातिवाद पर विश्वास नहीं करता है और जातिवाद को समाप्त करने के प्रयास सरकारी सत्तर पर निरंतर जारी है। वर्ष 2005 से सितंबर 2009 तक मरकड मंदिर ट्रस्ट के अधीन भी रहा है, लेकिन किसी ने भी बोर्ड को हटाने की जहमत नहीं उठाई। बोर्ड की वजह से शूद्र वर्ग से संबंधित लोग स्नान करने करने के पश्चात महर्षि मरकडेय के अराध्य देव शिव के दर्शन करने से वंचित रह जाते हैं।

जमीन का मालिकाना हक होने के बावजूद कमेटी न तो बोर्ड हटा पा रही है ओर न ही जमीन को ही वापस ले पा रही है। इससे यह समस्या पंद्रह सालों से बनी हुई है। जिला प्रशासन और मंदिर कमेटी बाबा के आगे बेबस नजर आ रही है। महर्षि मरकडेय विकास एवं प्रबंधन कमेटी ने बोर्ड को हटवाने और जमीन के मालिका हक को लेने के लिए सब जज कोर्ट आठ साल पूर्व केस कर रखा है। अदालत में विचाराधीन है। कमेटी के प्रधान सुख राम भारद्वाज ने बताया कि मामला काफी नाजुक है। धार्मिक आस्था के चलते कमेटी असहाय हैं और कोर्ट के फैसले का इंतजार कर रहे हैं। जबरदस्ती बोर्ड हटाने पर मामला बिगड़ सकता है। शिष्य इसे गुरु स्थान मानते हैं। 

गुरु रविदास सभा के प्रधान तुलसी दास बंसल ने बताया कि इस बारे तीन साल पहले भी संघर्ष किया था और उस समय डीएसपी ने मौके पर जाकर बोर्ड हटा दिया था। उन्होंने इसे दलित समाज के विरुद्ध एक कलंक करार दिया है। साठ साल देश को आजाद हुए हो गए हैं बावजूद इसके कुछ लोगों की मानसिकता दकियानूसी है। अगर शीघ्र बोर्ड नहीं हटाया गया तो दलित समाज संघर्ष करने पर मजबूर होगा।

डीसी बिलासपुर रितेश चौहान ने बताया कि उनके ध्यान में मामला अभी आया है। अगर ऐसा कोई बोर्ड लगाया गया है तो उसे शीघ्र हटाया जाएगा। दोषियों के विरुद्ध उचित कार्रवाई भी की जाएगी।


http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=4475

----------


## amar2007

> *मित्र आरक्षण गर होना ही है तो पर आर्थिक आधार पे होना चहिए न की जातिगत आधार पे, क्या ये गलत नहीं है की आर्थिक तोर पे सक्षम  दलित को गरीब सवर्ण पे प्राथमिकता दी जाये , मैं क्षमा चाहती हु ये दलित और सवर्ण शब्द प्रयोग करने के लिए कयोकी मैं इन शब्दों की विरोधी हु पर सूत्र के अनुसार ही लिखते हुए प्रयोग किये*


मोहतरमा आर्थिक आधार पर आराचन देने से न्यायालय ने मना कर दिया और कहा कि पूरा देश ही गरीब है !!!

----------


## amar2007

> इतिहास लिखने का अधिकार अभी तक इन्ही लोगों को मिला था 
> अब बे सिरपैर की बातें जो पहले लिखते आये हैं वही तो लिखेंगे.


एकदम सही कहा !!! तिस पर ये तुर्रा कि मेरा लिखा इतिहास ही मानो , अपनी तरफ से खोजबीन करने कि जरूरत नहीं क्योंकि ये हमारी आस्था का प्रश्न है !!!!

----------


## amar2007

> *ये आप लोग किस बहस में पड़ गए हो यार? मेरा वर्ग, आपका वर्ग, उच्च वर्ग, दलित वर्ग? इस देश के बारे में कोई बात ही नहीं कर रहा? कोई ये नहीं सोच रहा की इस से हमारा देश कहा जायेगा? सभी मेरा मेरा कर के बैठे है, अरे कोई तो कहो की हम बढ़ेंगे देश बढेगा. पर यहाँ तो दलित बढ़ेंगे देश बढेगा, सामान्य वर्ग बढेगा तो देश बढेगा चल रहा है. अगर यु ही एक दुसरे की तंग खीचते रहे तो हम फिर से गुलाम जरुर बनेंगे. इसी आपसी जह्ग्दे की वजह से नेता वोटो की राजनीती कर रहे है. रोटी भी खुद की ना खाने वाला देश पाकिस्तान आज भारत से कश्मीर छीन ने की बात और कोशिश दोनों करता है. ऊपर से चीन अरुणाचल प्रदेश पर अपना दावा कर रहा है. वो पहले ही ७५,००० वर्ग किलोमीटर की ज़मीं हम से धोखे से जित चूका है. उसके बाद पाक अधिकृत कश्मीर में भी चीन ने काफी हद तक की ज़मीन अपने कब्जे में ले ली है. उसके बाद वो अरुणाचल प्रदेश पर भी अपना दावा थोक चूका है, और आज भी दलित वर्ग, उच्च वर्ग और आरक्षण को ही लिए बैठे है. आज ये बात सभी जानते है की दलित वर्ग jiska आप लोग बार बार नारा लगा रहे है, वो आज कितनी तरक्की कर गया है और कर रहा है. पर हम आप भी ५० से ६० साल पहले की बात पर अटके हुए है और आज भी वही नारा लगा रहे है. उस समय में और भी कई घृणित कम हुए थे, वो किसी को भी याद नहीं है और अगर किसी को याद दिलाओ तो बीती बात कह कर bhul जाने को कहते है, पर इस बात को हम नहीं भूल पा रहे है.. इस पर मुझे एक सीरियल का एक गाना यद् आ रहा है, जो मै यहाँ पर कहना चाहूँगा.
> युग बदला, बदला हिंदुस्तान.
> कल तक देश पर मरता था जो,
> शान देश पर करता था जो,
> अपने लिए ही जीने लगा क्यों-२
> आज के युग का हर इंसान...
> युग बदला, बदला हिंदुस्तान..
> 
> (नोट: मैंने ये बात किसी वर्ग विशेष को या किसी व्यक्ति विशेष को लेकर नहीं कही है. तो मेहरबानी कर के मेरी इस प्रविष्ठी को किसी भी व्यक्ति, जाती या वर्ग से जोड़ कर ना देखे और ना इस पर किसी भी वर्ग या व्यक्ति विशेह का नाम लेकर टिपण्णी करे.)*


बात देश कि करते हो और इतनी सी बात समझ में नहीं आती कि  केवल २०% लोगों के  बढ़ने से देश नहीं बढ़ जाता . बढ़ा तो रहे थे देश को १०% लोग ..क्या हुआ ?  गुलाम हो गया . उसी देश को बढ़ा हुआ माना जाता है जिसका बहुजन बढ़ा हुआ हो न  कि अल्पसंख्यक !!!
अभी तो बड़ी सखी बघार रहे थे सामान्य वर्ग के फ़ौज में योगदान को लेकर , फिर  कैसे पाकिस्तान और चीन ने ऐसी करतूतें कर डालीं ? अभी भी समझ में नहीं आया  ??? बहुजन को आगे नहीं बढ़औगे तो ऐसा ही होगा . 
और हम ४०-५० साल के नहीं इसी दशक के उदाहरण दे रहे हैं इसी फोरम के एक  सूत्र में !!! पर उसे क्यों देखना चाहोगे !!! और देख भी लोगे तो दो चार  शब्द बोलकर मुह फेर लोगे .
अब तक लोगों को कहानी , कवितायेँ सुनकर तो फुसलाते आये हो , पर अब ऐसा नहीं होगा .

----------


## coolcool

सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है की सूत्र को स्वस्थ चर्चा के साथ आगे बढ़ने दें. जातिगत या धर्मविशेष पर टिप्पणी अनुचित है. सूत्र जिस विषय पर प्रारंभ किया गया है कृपया उसी विषय से सम्बंधित टिप्पणियां करें. 
                    सूत्रधार को आगाह किया जाता है की विषय से हटकर की गयी किसी भी प्रविष्टि के बारे में शीघ्रातिशीघ्र प्रबंधन को सूचित करे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है की सूत्र को स्वस्थ चर्चा के साथ आगे बढ़ने दें. जातिगत या धर्मविशेष पर टिप्पणी अनुचित है. सूत्र जिस विषय पर प्रारंभ किया गया है कृपया उसी विषय से सम्बंधित टिप्पणियां करें. 
>                     सूत्रधार को आगाह किया जाता है की विषय से हटकर की गयी किसी भी प्रविष्टि के बारे में शीघ्रातिशीघ्र प्रबंधन को सूचित करे.


नियामक जी पूरे सूत्र मैं लगभग 75% पोस्ट सूत्र के बिसय से हट के है , चाचाजी ओर अन्य सदस्यो के अनुरोध पे की ईस सूत्र से  लोगो के विचार मिल रहे है, आप चाहे तो पोस्ट ना करे, मैं सिर्फ देख रहा हूँ,बंद करने नहीं बोल रहा हूँ,  नियामको को जो उचित लगे वो कर सकते है , मेरा मत साफ है 75% से ऊपर पोस्ट सूत्र के बिसय से संबन्धित नहीं है,

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> मोहतरमा आर्थिक आधार पर आराचन देने से न्यायालय ने मना कर दिया और कहा कि पूरा देश ही गरीब है !!!


भारत जैसे देश में आर्थिक आधार ही नहीं है ..............................   कोण है जो आपनी आय का सही ब्यौरा देता है 

---------------------------------------------


शायद आप लोह पुरुष को भूल गए है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> नियामक जी पूरे सूत्र मैं लगभग 75% पोस्ट सूत्र के बिसय से हट के है , चाचाजी ओर अन्य सदस्यो के अनुरोध पे की ईस सूत्र से  लोगो के विचार मिल रहे है, आप चाहे तो पोस्ट ना करे, मैं सिर्फ देख रहा हूँ,बंद करने नहीं बोल रहा हूँ,  नियामको को जो उचित लगे वो कर सकते है , मेरा मत साफ है 75% से ऊपर पोस्ट सूत्र के बिसय से संबन्धित नहीं है,


चन्दन जी तो पीछे हट गए

----------


## jhatka

> सभी सदस्यों से आग्रह है की सूत्र को स्वस्थ चर्चा के साथ आगे बढ़ने दें. जातिगत या धर्मविशेष पर टिप्पणी अनुचित है. सूत्र जिस विषय पर प्रारंभ किया गया है कृपया उसी विषय से सम्बंधित टिप्पणियां करें. 
>                     सूत्रधार को आगाह किया जाता है की विषय से हटकर की गयी किसी भी प्रविष्टि के बारे में शीघ्रातिशीघ्र प्रबंधन को सूचित करे.


*मेरे सुझाव पर गौर किया जाए -
भले ही कई जगह सूत्र से सम्बंधित प्रविष्टियाँ न हों पर कई विचार लोगों ने एकदम मौलिक दियें  हैं जिनका सम्मान किया जाना चाहिए .
मेरे विचार से सूत्र के नाम में परिवर्तन कर दिया जाए जैसे ..राजनितिक चर्चा ...समकालीन मुद्दों पर स्वस्थ बहस ..या  कुछ और  तथा  सूत्र को जारी रखा जाए .
सूत्र में हर बातें कहीं न कहीं एक दूसरे से समबन्धित है जैसे अब धर्म की जिक्र होगी तो उसे मानने वाले का भी जिक्र होगा ..मानने वाले के जिक्र होने पर जाति का भी जिक्र होगा ..जाति  आएगी तो आरक्षण के बारे में भी लोग लिखेंगे ...तो मै कहूँगा की इस बात पर गौर किया जाए .
किसी भी समस्या का स्थाई हल विचारों  का खुले रूप से सामने आ जाना है .
यहाँ पर नियामकों से अनुरोध करूँगा की सूत्र को बंद न करें और यदि केवल इस आधार पर बंद करतें हैं की सूत्र अपनी दिशा से भटक गया है तो ये न्यायोचित न होगा .
वे केवल इस बात पर ध्यान दें की गाली गलौज न हो .
सुझाव को मानना न मानना प्रबंधन की मर्ज़ी पर निर्भर है .

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन जी तो पीछे हट गए


 मित्र ईतना तो समझे मेरी ये पोस्ट सिर्फ नियामको के लिये है सदस्यो के लिए नहीं ...आप अपने विचार जारी रखे ..., मुझे कोई आप्ति नहीं

----------


## coolcool

> *मेरे सुझाव पर गौर किया जाए -
> भले ही कई जगह सूत्र से सम्बंधित प्रविष्टियाँ न हों पर कई विचार लोगों ने एकदम मौलिक दियें  हैं जिनका सम्मान किया जाना चाहिए .
> मेरे विचार से सूत्र के नाम में परिवर्तन कर दिया जाए जैसे ..राजनितिक चर्चा ...समकालीन मुद्दों पर स्वस्थ बहस ..या  कुछ और  तथा  सूत्र को जारी रखा जाए .
> सूत्र में हर बातें कहीं न कहीं एक दूसरे से समबन्धित है जैसे अब धर्म की जिक्र होगी तो उसे मानने वाले का भी जिक्र होगा ..मानने वाले के जिक्र होने पर जाति का भी जिक्र होगा ..जाति  आएगी तो आरक्षण के बारे में भी लोग लिखेंगे ...तो मै कहूँगा की इस बात पर गौर किया जाए .
> किसी भी समस्या का स्थाई हल विचारों  का खुले रूप से सामने आ जाना है .
> यहाँ पर नियामकों से अनुरोध करूँगा की सूत्र को बंद न करें और यदि केवल इस आधार पर बंद करतें हैं की सूत्र अपनी दिशा से भटक गया है तो ये न्यायोचित न होगा .
> वे केवल इस बात पर ध्यान दें की गाली गलौज न हो .
> सुझाव को मानना न मानना प्रबंधन की मर्ज़ी पर निर्भर है .
> 
> *


मौलिक विचार प्रस्तुत करना एक अच्छी बात है लेकिन मौलिकता की आड़ में किसी जाती या धर्म विशेष का अपमान नहीं होना चाहिए. चर्चा किसी भी विषय पर हो सकती है लेकिन स्वस्थ होनी चाहिए. प्रबंधन किसी भी प्रकार का विवाद नहीं चाहता है.

----------


## jhatka

हाँ और इस बात पर भी ध्यान रखा जाए की इस पूरे विभाग किसी भी  सूत्र में किसी न किसी समुदाय ...जाति ...धर्म को अपमानित करने वाली बात कही जाती है  तो उस पर लगाम रखा जाए .
 ऐसा न  हो की एक पक्ष वाले अपनी उलजलूल  बाते पेश करतें जाएँ और दुसरा पक्ष अपनी बात कहे तो उसे " सूत्र से हटकर प्रविष्टि " कहकर मुंह बंद कर दिया जाए .
बस इतना ही कहूँगा की  प्रबंधन को हमेशा निष्पक्ष होना चाहिए .
जब इस सूत्र में इतनी चर्चा हो चुकी है तो इसे बंद न किया जाए . इस पर ध्यान दें .
धन्यवाद

----------


## amar2007

> Gin Liya Miyan....Sirf 8 hi mile dhudh dhandh ke.


लगता है भूल गए हो कि सामान्य वर्ग के नेताओं का साथ देने वाली भीड़ भी दलितों कि ही थी . सामान्य वर्ग के लोगों के पास  साधन ज्यादा थे और वो  केवल नेता बनना चाहते थे तो उन नेताओं  कि संख्या ज्यादा हो गयी तो इसमें आश्चर्य ही क्या !!!!




> To Miyan jis Dharm mein tum log sabse jyada ho (Buddist, Christian) uske itihaas,Bhoot,Vartman ka "Vishleshan" karo.Hindu Dharm ka "theka" kaun de raha hai "Tum" Murkhon ko.


इन धर्मों में से कोई भी धर्म अपने ही धर्म के लोगों के साथ जानवरों से भी बदतर व्यवहार नहीं करता है वो भी जाती के नाम पर !!!




> To Bhaiys 16%+52% ki aabadi walo ko 50% ka Resrvation


बिलकुल अन्याय है . १६% + ५२% मिलकर ६८% होता है तो आराचन ५०% नहीं ६८% होना चाहिए इनके लिए !! ;)

----------


## jhatka

देवीं या देवा (whatever )
पहले तो आप अपनी बोली पर लगाम लगाकर अपनी बात कहें .नहीं तो पोस्ट डिलीट होने का खेल बहुत पुराने समय से होता आया है .
और ये बताएं की ये किसने कहा आपको की पिछड़े और दलित समुदाय के लोग केवल क्रिश्चन और बुद्ध को मानाने वाले है .
जिन लोगों के नाम आपने गिनाएं हैं क्या आप दावे से कह सकतीं हैं की इतने ही लोग थे ?
क्या  हिन्दू धर्म  किसी की जागीर  है ???
और ८० % की बात अभी भी समझ में नहीं आई ???

और हाँ हिंदी लिखने के लिए इस लिंक का इस्तेमाल करें - बहुत आसान है -
http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic

----------


## amar2007

> देवीं या देवा (whatever )
> पहले तो आप अपनी बोली पर लगाम लगाकर अपनी बात कहें .नहीं तो पोस्ट डिलीट होने का खेल बहुत पुराने समय से होता आया है .
> और ये बताएं की ये किसने कहा आपको की पिछड़े और दलित समुदाय के लोग केवल क्रिश्चन और बुद्ध को मानाने वाले है .
> जिन लोगों के नाम आपने गिनाएं हैं क्या आप दावे से कह सकतीं हैं की इतने ही लोग थे ?
> क्या  हिन्दू धर्म  किसी की जागीर  है ???
> और ८० % की बात अभी भी समझ में नहीं आई ???
> 
> और हाँ हिंदी लिखने के लिए इस लिंक का इस्तेमाल करें - बहुत आसान है -
> http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic


सही कहा मित्र हिन्दू धर्म किसी कि जागीर नहीं थी पर कुछ लोगों ने जबरन कब्ज़ा कर लिया और अब अपनी मनमानी लोगों को चलाना चाहते हैं .

----------


## anushka

> बिलकुल अन्याय है . १६% + ५२% मिलकर ६८% होता है तो आराचन ५०% नहीं ६८% होना चाहिए इनके लिए !! ;)


*Chalo Miyan ye to tum maan hi gaye ki "Resrervation' ke bina nahi "Survive' kar sakte ...le lo Maya Rani se to 100% bhi mang lo aur wo bhi agle 100 saal ke liye.*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> लगता है भूल गए हो कि सामान्य वर्ग के नेताओं का साथ देने वाली भीड़ भी दलितों कि ही थी . सामान्य वर्ग के लोगों के पास  साधन ज्यादा थे और वो  केवल नेता बनना चाहते थे तो उन नेताओं  कि संख्या ज्यादा हो गयी तो इसमें आश्चर्य ही क्या !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> इन धर्मों में से कोई भी धर्म अपने ही धर्म के लोगों के साथ जानवरों से भी बदतर व्यवहार नहीं करता है वो भी जाती के नाम पर !!!
> 
> 
> 
> बिलकुल अन्याय है . १६% + ५२% मिलकर ६८% होता है तो आराचन ५०% नहीं ६८% होना चाहिए इनके लिए !! ;)





> देवीं या देवा (whatever )
> पहले तो आप अपनी बोली पर लगाम लगाकर अपनी बात कहें .नहीं तो पोस्ट डिलीट होने का खेल बहुत पुराने समय से होता आया है .
> और ये बताएं की ये किसने कहा आपको की पिछड़े और दलित समुदाय के लोग केवल क्रिश्चन और बुद्ध को मानाने वाले है .
> जिन लोगों के नाम आपने गिनाएं हैं क्या आप दावे से कह सकतीं हैं की इतने ही लोग थे ?
> क्या  हिन्दू धर्म  किसी की जागीर  है ???
> और ८० % की बात अभी भी समझ में नहीं आई ???
> 
> और हाँ हिंदी लिखने के लिए इस लिंक का इस्तेमाल करें - बहुत आसान है -
> http://www.google.com/transliterate/indic


शुक्रिया आप लोगों ने उत्तर दे दिया अब मुझे कुछ कहने की जरुरत नहीं है
इन्होने अपनी पिछली पोस्ट में बहुत सारे सवाल किये थे सबका जवाब दिया है मैंने एक एक करके
इन्होने इतने हिस्से को कोट किया इनको पूरी पोस्ट पर राय रखनी चाहिए थी.  इन मुगलों को विदेशी शक्तियों को
अंग्रेजों को भारत माँ की इज्जत लूटने के लिए भारत लाया कौन था क्या इस पर प्रकास डालेगे 
तब तो सब उनके चमचे बनकर कोई राय साहब बन गया कोई राय बहादुर कोई मनसबदार, कोई जमीदार 
अंग्रेजों के तलवे तो ये लोग ही चाटते थे उसके लिए कुछ भी करना पड़ा किया .

----------


## anushka

> देवीं या देवा (whatever )
> *पहले तो आप अपनी बोली पर लगाम लगाकर अपनी बात कहें .नहीं तो पोस्ट डिलीट होने का खेल बहुत पुराने समय से होता आया है* .
> और ये बताएं की ये किसने कहा आपको की पिछड़े और दलित समुदाय के लोग केवल क्रिश्चन और बुद्ध को मानाने वाले है .
> 
> जिन लोगों के नाम आपने गिनाएं हैं क्या आप दावे से कह सकतीं हैं की इतने ही लोग थे ?
> 
> क्या  हिन्दू धर्म  किसी की जागीर  है ???
> 
> और ८० % की बात अभी भी समझ में नहीं आई ???
> ...


सबसे पहले आप इसे विकिपीडिया में खोज कर सकते हैं,यह दलितों की के बारे में अभी बहुमत है इन धर्म के अनुयायी हैं

Religion Scheduled Caste Scheduled Tribe

Distribution

Buddhism 89.50% 7.40%
Christianity 9.00% 32.80%
Sikhism 37.0% 0.90%
Hinduism 22.20% 9.10%
Zoroastrianism 15.90%
Jainism - 2.60%
Islam 0.80% 0.50%

*Daave se to hum yeh kah sakte hain ki kam se kam is se 10000000% se bhi jyada "Shaheed' Krantikari the jo "Dalit" nahi the.*

*
Nahi Hindu dharm kisi ke baap ki jagir nahi hai to fir uska vishleshan karne karne wale "yeh 2 take ke log" (AK Shakya aur jo bhi hain yahan) kaun hai ?*

*
Is thread ke poore 87 panne dekhe, kai log ye daava karte hue milenge hum 80% hissa hain is aabadi ka...yeh aankde un agyani logo ke liye hain*

*Miyan Boli par to utni hi lagam laga rakhi hai jitni duro ne bhi apni boli par lagai hai unke post to delete nahi ho rahe ...?*

----------


## amar2007

> सबसे पहले आप इसे विकिपीडिया में खोज कर सकते हैं,यह दलितों की के बारे में अभी बहुमत है इन धर्म के अनुयायी हैं


ये सभी तो सम्प्रदाय हैं धर्म तो एक ही होता है जिसे 'सनातन धर्म ' कहते हैं !!!




> Daave se to hum yeh kah sakte hain ki kam se kam is se 10000000% se bhi jyada "Shaheed' Krantikari the jo "Dalit" nahi the.


अच्छा चलो आंकड़ों से खेलते हैं . माना कि केवल १०००० दलित ही सहीद हुए थे तो बाकि सहीद होने वाले हो गए १०००० * १००००००० / १०० = १०००००००००  . कुल सौ करोड़ !!! तब तो देश कि आबादी भी इतनी नहीं थी !!!




> Nahi Hindu dharm kisi ke baap ki jagir nahi hai to fir uska vishleshan karne karne wale "yeh 2 take ke log" (AK Shakya aur jo bhi hain yahan) kaun hai ?


'दो टके' वालों ने ही तो हिन्दू धर्म को बिगाड़ा है केवल अपने टकों कि संख्या बढाने  के लिए !!! अब हम उनकी पोल खोल रहे हैं तो उन्हें अपने टकों कि चिंता हो रही है और इसीलिए वो रो रहे हैं .

----------


## jhatka

Daave se to hum yeh kah sakte hain ki kam se kam is se 10000000% se bhi jyada "Shaheed' Krantikari the jo "Dalit" nahi the.
तो क्या jitne भी % लोग जो क्रांतिकारी थे इस बात पर आवाज उठाते थे की आप दलित हो हम सामान्य है 
क्या आजादी की लड़ाई करते वक्त लोगों ने आपस में जाती के नाम पर बांटा   था ??
नहीं तो फिर वर्तमान में  ऐसा सवाल करने का अर्थ क्या है ??? सिर्फ राजनीति के सिवाय ??

Nahi Hindu dharm kisi ke baap ki jagir nahi hai to fir uska vishleshan karne karne wale "yeh 2 take ke log" (AK Shakya aur jo bhi hain yahan) kaun hai ?
जब किसी की जागीर ही नहीं है तो फिर किसी को आपति क्यूँ है .
सबको हक़ है अपने तरह से विश्लेषण करने का !चाहे वो कोई भी हो 
इतनी आपति है तो उन अंगेजों पर क्यूँ नहीं  भड़ास  निकालते जिन्होंने इतिहास में भारतीय धर्म का मज़ाक बनाया है ??

----------


## amar2007

> *Chalo Miyan ye to tum maan hi gaye ki "Resrervation' ke bina nahi "Survive' kar sakte ...le lo Maya Rani se to 100% bhi mang lo aur wo bhi agle 100 saal ke liye.*


न न मित्र आपकी तरह हम इतने निर्दयी या  अत्याचारी नहीं हैं जो हजारों सालों तक जाती के नाम पर कब्ज़ा जमाए रखें . इसलिए जिन दलितों का उत्थान होता जा रहा है उनको संपन्न वर्ग में डाल कर आराचन से वंचित किया जा रहा है . ज्यादा नहीं केवल एक दशक तक सभी मन लगाकर दलितों के उत्थान के लिए काम करें तो १० साल बाद आराचन या तो  हमेंशा के लिए ख़तम हो जायेगा या  हर जाती  को मिलने लगेगा . पर सवाल ये है कि नौकरशाही में वर्चस्व रखने वाले सामान्य वर्ग  ने कभी मन से ऐसा लिया है जो अब करेंगे !!!!

----------


## chandu.kln7

> लगता है भूल गए हो कि सामान्य वर्ग के नेताओं का साथ देने वाली भीड़ भी दलितों कि ही थी . सामान्य वर्ग के लोगों के पास  साधन ज्यादा थे और वो  केवल नेता बनना चाहते थे तो उन नेताओं  कि संख्या ज्यादा हो गयी तो इसमें आश्चर्य ही क्या !!!!
> 
> बिलकुल सही बात है जो भीड़ थी वो दलितों की ही थी।(पूरे भारत की थी सिर्फ दलितों की नहीं।)
> 
> इन धर्मों में से कोई भी धर्म अपने ही धर्म के लोगों के साथ जानवरों से भी बदतर व्यवहार नहीं करता है वो भी जाती के नाम पर !!!
> 
> ये बात बिलकूल ठीक बोले हो। हिन्दू धर्म के कथित "कुलीन" कुत्ते के साथ बैठकर खा लेते हैं लेकिन दलित के साथ बैठकर नहीं। 
> 
> बिलकुल अन्याय है . १६% + ५२% मिलकर ६८% होता है तो आराचन ५०% नहीं ६८% होना चाहिए इनके लिए !! ;)


ये भी एक्कों सही बोले हो। अब दलितों का आरक्षण 68% में 68% होना चाहिए तो क्या सामान्य वर्ग में गरीब नहीं हैं? सामान्य वर्ग अगर 42% है तो उसका भी आरक्षण 42% होना चाहिए।

----------


## chandu.kln7

> न न मित्र आपकी तरह हम इतने निर्दयी या  अत्याचारी नहीं हैं जो हजारों सालों तक जाती के नाम पर कब्ज़ा जमाए रखें . इसलिए जिन दलितों का उत्थान होता जा रहा है उनको संपन्न वर्ग में डाल कर आराचन से वंचित किया जा रहा है . ज्यादा नहीं केवल एक दशक तक सभी मन लगाकर दलितों के उत्थान के लिए काम करें तो १० साल बाद आराचन या तो  हमेंशा के लिए ख़तम हो जायेगा या  हर जाती  को मिलने लगेगा . पर सवाल ये है कि नौकरशाही में वर्चस्व रखने वाले सामान्य वर्ग  ने कभी मन से ऐसा लिया है जो अब करेंगे !!!!


अच्छा ऐसा हो रहा है क्या की आरक्षण खत्म भी किया जा रहा है? हम तो सुने हैं की आरक्षण खतम करने की बात पर लोग तीर तलवार निकाल कर तयार हो जाते हैं।

----------


## chandu.kln7

> *Chalo Miyan ye to tum maan hi gaye ki "Resrervation' ke bina nahi "Survive' kar sakte ...le lo Maya Rani se to 100% bhi mang lo aur wo bhi agle 100 saal ke liye.*


यहाँ से सीखिये और लिखिए हिओंदी http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196 हम भी इसी में जाके सीखे हैं।

----------


## amar2007

> अच्छा ऐसा हो रहा है क्या की आरक्षण खत्म भी किया जा रहा है? हम तो सुने हैं की आरक्षण खतम करने की बात पर लोग तीर तलवार निकाल कर तयार हो जाते हैं।


भाई मेरे साथ तो ऐसा ही हुआ  ... जब मेरी आय एक सीमा से ज्यादा हो गयी तो मुझे क्रीमीलेयर में आने की बात कहकर आराचन देने से मना  कर दिया . अच्छा ही हुआ क्योंकि अब मुझे आराचन की जरूरत भी नहीं और दुसरे लोगों के लिए भी अच्छा है जिन्हें आराचन की जरूरत है !!!!

----------


## chandu.kln7

> भाई मेरे साथ तो ऐसा ही हुआ  ... जब मेरी आय एक सीमा से ज्यादा हो गयी तो मुझे क्रीमीलेयर में आने की बात कहकर आराचन देने से मना  कर दिया . अच्छा ही हुआ क्योंकि अब मुझे आराचन की जरूरत भी नहीं और दुसरे लोगों के लिए भी अच्छा है जिन्हें आराचन की जरूरत है !!!!


बबुआ लगता है  झूठा आय प्रमाण पत्र की कहानी नहीं पता है।  10 लाख साल की आय होने के बाद भी हमारे बहुत से दलित भाई ऐसा करते हौं की बच्चो के आदमिसन के लिए झूठा आय प्रमाण पत्र बनवाते हैं  उन्हे कुछ कहना नहीं चाहोगे?

----------


## amar2007

> बबुआ लगता है  झूठा आय प्रमाण पत्र की कहानी नहीं पता है।  10 लाख साल की आय होने के बाद भी हमारे बहुत से दलित भाई ऐसा करते हौं की बच्चो के आदमिसन के लिए झूठा आय प्रमाण पत्र बनवाते हैं  उन्हे कुछ कहना नहीं चाहोगे?


अरे भाई कहना क्या है , एक  शिकायत कर दो , प्रवेश रद्द हो जायगा और सजा जो मिलेगी सो अलग . एक ही बार में सुधर जायेंगे !!!

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

'अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान



पहले इस पोस्ट का नाम ही गलत रखा हुआ है 

" ................  जो वेद पढ़ ले वो अज्ञानी कैसे ,,,,  "  ---  चारो वेद पड़ने वाला चतुर्वेदी ...........


और बिना पढ़े तो आलोचना हो नहीं सकती ..........


क्या बोलते

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> बबुआ लगता है  झूठा आय प्रमाण पत्र की कहानी नहीं पता है।  10 लाख साल की आय होने के बाद भी हमारे बहुत से दलित भाई ऐसा करते हौं की बच्चो के आदमिसन के लिए झूठा आय प्रमाण पत्र बनवाते हैं  उन्हे कुछ कहना नहीं चाहोगे?


और सामान्य वर्ग जो पुश्तो से धनवान है ,,,,, नोकरियो को खरीद लेता है वो नहीं दीखता

----------


## chandu.kln7

> और सामान्य वर्ग जो पुश्तो से धनवान है ,,,,, नोकरियो को खरीद लेता है वो नहीं दीखता


वाह भाई पूरा वर्ग ही धनवान है। पूरा वर्ग ही नौकरियाँ खरीद लेता है? फिर तो आरक्षण वास्तव में दलित भाइयों के पास ही होना चाहिए क्योंकि साधारण वर्ग तो अमीर है नौकरियाँ खरीद लेता है, वैसे जब अमीर है तो नौकरी की जरूरत ही नहीं है, सामान्य वर्ग को। यही न।

----------


## amar2007

> 'अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान
> 
> 
> 
> पहले इस पोस्ट का नाम ही गलत रखा हुआ है 
> 
> " ................  जो वेद पढ़ ले वो अज्ञानी कैसे ,,,,  "  ---  चारो वेद पड़ने वाला चतुर्वेदी ...........
> 
> 
> ...


मित्र आपका ये तर्क इनके पल्ले नहीं पड़ने वाला !! तर्क उन्हीं की समझ में आता है जो बुद्धि से काम लेते हैं आस्था से नहीं !!!

----------


## amar2007

> वाह भाई पूरा वर्ग ही धनवान है। पूरा वर्ग ही नौकरियाँ खरीद लेता है? फिर तो आरक्षण वास्तव में दलित भाइयों के पास ही होना चाहिए क्योंकि साधारण वर्ग तो अमीर है नौकरियाँ खरीद लेता है, वैसे जब अमीर है तो नौकरी की जरूरत ही नहीं है, सामान्य वर्ग को। यही न।


बैठकर खर्च करने पर तो कुबेर का खजाना ख़तम हो जाये फिर इंसान की बात ही क्या !!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> 'अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान
> 
> 
> 
> पहले इस पोस्ट का नाम ही गलत रखा हुआ है 
> 
> " ................  जो वेद पढ़ ले वो अज्ञानी कैसे ,,,,  "  ---  चारो वेद पड़ने वाला चतुर्वेदी ...........
> 
> 
> ...





> मित्र आपका ये तर्क इनके पल्ले नहीं पड़ने वाला !! तर्क उन्हीं की समझ में आता है जो बुद्धि से काम लेते हैं आस्था से नहीं !!!




वाह मित्रो वाह आपको जानकारी दे दूँ ये नाम नियामको ने रखा है , किसी को तो ब्ख्स दो यार

----------


## chandu.kln7

> अरे भाई कहना क्या है , एक  शिकायत कर दो , प्रवेश रद्द हो जायगा और सजा जो मिलेगी सो अलग . एक ही बार में सुधर जायेंगे !!!


शिकायत??? ये मानते हो ना की कुछ दलित भी बिगड़े हुए हैं? शिकायत तो जरूर कर दूँ, फिर लोग ये कहते फिरते हैं की सामान्य वर्ग  वालों को बहुत जलन होता है इसलिए शिकायत कर दी। 




> 'अज्ञानी लोगों का दुस्साहस'एक पत्रिका में "वेदों" का घोर अपमान
> 
> 
> 
> पहले इस पोस्ट का नाम ही गलत रखा हुआ है 
> 
> " ................  जो वेद पढ़ ले वो अज्ञानी कैसे ,,,,  "  ---  चारो वेद पड़ने वाला चतुर्वेदी ...........
> 
> 
> ...


जरूर सूत्र का नाम होना चाहिए " चतुर्वेदी जी ने किया वेदों का घोर अपमान"...

अरे बाबू  सभी धर्मों और संप्रदायों में उनके आदर्श उनकी प्राचीन ग्रंथ होते हैं जो अच्छी सिक्षा ही देते हैं, किसी भी धर्म के ग्रंथ की वास्तविक बातों को आंगीकार किया जाये तो सभी धर्म अच्छे होते हैं।  लेकिन कुछ पाखंडी उसे तोड़ मरोड़ कर ग्रन्थों का भी ........ बना देते हैं। जिससे द्वेष के अलावा कुछ नहीं फैलता है।

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> शिकायत??? ये मानते हो ना की कुछ दलित भी बिगड़े हुए हैं? शिकायत तो जरूर कर दूँ, फिर लोग ये कहते फिरते हैं की सामान्य वर्ग  वालों को बहुत जलन होता है इसलिए शिकायत कर दी। 
> 
> 
> 
> जरूर सूत्र का नाम होना चाहिए " चतुर्वेदी जी ने किया वेदों का घोर अपमान"...
> 
> अरे बाबू  सभी धर्मों और संप्रदायों में उनके आदर्श उनकी प्राचीन ग्रंथ होते हैं जो अच्छी सिक्षा ही देते हैं, किसी भी धर्म के ग्रंथ की वास्तविक बातों को आंगीकार किया जाये तो सभी धर्म अच्छे होते हैं।  लेकिन कुछ पाखंडी उसे तोड़ मरोड़ कर ग्रन्थों का भी ........ बना देते हैं। जिससे द्वेष के अलावा कुछ नहीं फैलता है।


 सभी धर्मों और संप्रदायों में उनके आदर्श उनकी प्राचीन ग्रंथ होते हैं जो अच्छी सिक्षा ही देते हैं

माफ करना मित्र आपने पढ़े है ..........................  ?

----------


## chandu.kln7

> मित्र आपका ये तर्क इनके पल्ले नहीं पड़ने वाला !! तर्क उन्हीं की समझ में आता है जो बुद्धि से काम लेते हैं आस्था से नहीं !!!


अब जा के तुम्हारी समझ में आया की ये तर्क इनके पल्ले नहीं पड़ने वाला है। तो काहे मठफोड़ी कर रहे हो तर्क ही मत दो इतने अच्छे, भैया यहाँ सब बेवकूफ मूर्ख है कोई नहीं समझेगा तुम्हारी बात को, तो कहते हैं हैं ना भैंस के आगे बीन बजाना, वही बाजा रहे हो तुम 




> बैठकर खर्च करने पर तो कुबेर का खजाना ख़तम हो जाये फिर इंसान की बात ही क्या !!!!


नहीं भाई कैसी बात करते हो, सामान्य वर्ग के  हार आदमी के पास कुबेर से भी बड़ा खजाना है वो खत्म नहीं होता है। 

क्या यार उल्टा भी तुम्ही नाचो और सीधा भी तुम्ही नाच रहे हो...  एक एक बात बोलो, एक बात घड़ी घड़ी बात न बदलो वरना काही... ....... 




> सभी धर्मों और संप्रदायों में उनके आदर्श उनकी प्राचीन ग्रंथ होते हैं जो अच्छी सिक्षा ही देते हैं
> 
> माफ करना मित्र आपने पढ़े है ..........................  ?


पड़े तो इतने हैं की.........  :question::question:

कुछ नाही पड़े हैं। लेकिन सबका सार पड़े हैं, एक ही होता है सबका सार। ठीक है ना यूं नहीं की एक एक शब्द को लेकर बवाल मचा दिया।

----------


## amar2007

> वाह मित्रो वाह आपको जानकारी दे दूँ ये नाम नियामको ने रखा है , किसी को तो ब्ख्स दो यार


क्या नियामकों से गलती नहीं हो सकती ??

----------


## amar2007

> शिकायत??? ये मानते हो ना की कुछ दलित भी बिगड़े हुए हैं? शिकायत तो जरूर कर दूँ, फिर लोग ये कहते फिरते हैं की सामान्य वर्ग  वालों को बहुत जलन होता है इसलिए शिकायत कर दी। 
> 
> 
> 
> जरूर सूत्र का नाम होना चाहिए " चतुर्वेदी जी ने किया वेदों का घोर अपमान"...
> 
> अरे बाबू  सभी धर्मों और संप्रदायों में उनके आदर्श उनकी प्राचीन ग्रंथ होते हैं जो अच्छी सिक्षा ही देते हैं, किसी भी धर्म के ग्रंथ की वास्तविक बातों को आंगीकार किया जाये तो सभी धर्म अच्छे होते हैं।  लेकिन कुछ पाखंडी उसे तोड़ मरोड़ कर ग्रन्थों का भी ........ बना देते हैं। जिससे द्वेष के अलावा कुछ नहीं फैलता है।


तो मानते हो की ग्रंथों को तोडा मरोड़ा भी जा सकता है !!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या नियामकों से गलती नहीं हो सकती ??


नियामको के बिसय मैं ईस तरह खुली चर्चा नही की जा सक्ति, आप उन्हे पी एम करके पूछ ले मित्र

----------


## amar2007

> अब जा के तुम्हारी समझ में आया की ये तर्क इनके पल्ले नहीं पड़ने वाला है। तो काहे मठफोड़ी कर रहे हो तर्क ही मत दो इतने अच्छे, भैया यहाँ सब बेवकूफ मूर्ख है कोई नहीं समझेगा तुम्हारी बात को, तो कहते हैं हैं ना भैंस के आगे बीन बजाना, वही बाजा रहे हो तुम 
> 
> 
> 
> नहीं भाई कैसी बात करते हो, सामान्य वर्ग के  हार आदमी के पास कुबेर से भी बड़ा खजाना है वो खत्म नहीं होता है। 
> 
> क्या यार उल्टा भी तुम्ही नाचो और सीधा भी तुम्ही नाच रहे हो...  एक एक बात बोलो, एक बात घड़ी घड़ी बात न बदलो वरना काही... ....... 
> 
> 
> ...


हम कहाँ इनके सामने बीन बजा रहे हैं यही हैं की हमारी बीन (प्रविष्टी )  को सूंघते हुए चले आते हैं नाचने(वितंडा करने  )   के लिए !!

सार ही पढ़े हो न तो कैसे जान पाओगे की जो सार में बताया जा रहा है वही मूल ग्रन्थ में भी लिखा है !! सार  लिखने वाला जैसा बताएगा वैसा ही न जानोगे!!  इसी सार ने तो लोगों का जीना दुस्वार कर रखा है !!

----------


## chandu.kln7

> तो मानते हो की ग्रंथों को तोडा मरोड़ा भी जा सकता है !!!


बिलकुल मानते हैं भाई, बिलकुल मानते हैं...... 




> हम कहाँ इनके सामने बीन बजा रहे हैं यही हैं की हमारी बीन (प्रविष्टी )  को सूंघते हुए चले आते हैं नाचने(वितंडा करने  )   के लिए !!
> 
> सार ही पढ़े हो न तो कैसे जान पाओगे की जो सार में बताया जा रहा है वही मूल ग्रन्थ में भी लिखा है !! सार  लिखने वाला जैसा बताएगा वैसा ही न जानोगे!!  इसी सार ने तो लोगों का जीना दुस्वार कर रखा है !!


भैंस के तबेले में बीन बजाइएगा तो क्या होगा? उठाये बीन और जहां कुछ आप जैसे ही विद्वान जन हों वह प्रवचन शुरू कीजिये । अपनी बीन के साथ। 

और रही सार की बात तो, तुम ग्रंथ पढ़ के कौन सा तीर मर लिए हो? दूसरे धर्म की आलोचना यही सीखे हो क्या?

----------


## amar2007

> बिलकुल मानते हैं भाई, बिलकुल मानते हैं...... 
> 
> 
> 
> भैंस के तबेले में बीन बजाइएगा तो क्या होगा? उठाये बीन और जहां कुछ आप जैसे ही विद्वान जन हों वह प्रवचन शुरू कीजिये । अपनी बीन के साथ। 
> 
> और रही सार की बात तो, तुम ग्रंथ पढ़ के कौन सा तीर मर लिए हो? दूसरे धर्म की आलोचना यही सीखे हो क्या?


बेवकूफ और विद्वान् हर जगह होते हैं , उनकी संख्या के अनुपात में फर्क हो सकता है . इस फोरम पर भी विद्वान् हैं पर भैसों की आवाज के आगे उनकी आवाज दब जाती है . भैंसों की संख्या ज्यादा होने पर ऐसा ही होता है , इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं . इसका मतलब ये नहीं की बीन बजाने  वाला भैंसों से डरकर बीन बजाना ही छोड़ दे !! ये दुनिया ऐसे ही चल रही है .

दुसरे का धर्म !!!! दूसरा .. तीसरा जैसा कोई धर्म नहीं होता है मित्र !! मानव का एक ही धर्म होता है और वो है निरंतर ज्ञान में वृद्धि करते हुए असत्य को छोड़ना और सत्य का वरन करना जिससे मानवमात्र के कास्ट कम हो सकें . क्योंकि मानव के कष्टों की वजह सत्य के प्रति  अज्ञानता है !!

----------


## chandu.kln7

> बेवकूफ और विद्वान् हर जगह होते हैं , उनकी संख्या के अनुपात में फर्क हो सकता है . इस फोरम पर भी विद्वान् हैं पर भैसों की आवाज के आगे उनकी आवाज दब जाती है . भैंसों की संख्या ज्यादा होने पर ऐसा ही होता है , इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं . इसका मतलब ये नहीं की बीन बजाने  वाला भैंसों से डरकर बीन बजाना ही छोड़ दे !! ये दुनिया ऐसे ही चल रही है .
> 
> दुसरे का धर्म !!!! दूसरा .. तीसरा जैसा कोई धर्म नहीं होता है मित्र !! मानव का एक ही धर्म होता है और वो है निरंतर ज्ञान में वृद्धि करते हुए असत्य को छोड़ना और सत्य का वरन करना जिससे मानवमात्र के कास्ट कम हो सकें . क्योंकि मानव के कष्टों की वजह सत्य के प्रति  अज्ञानता है !!


जम कर बीन बजाओ लेकिन इतना बताओ 
क्या सत्य की परिभाषा जानते हैं आप?

----------


## amar2007

> जम कर बीन बजाओ लेकिन इतना बताओ 
> क्या सत्य की परिभाषा जानते हैं आप?


जानता हूँ भाई. और सत्य ये है की आपके मन में मुझसे सत्य की परिभासा जानने की इच्छा है . :)

----------


## anushka

> बेवकूफ और विद्वान् हर जगह होते हैं , उनकी संख्या के अनुपात में फर्क हो सकता है . इस फोरम पर भी विद्वान् हैं पर भैसों की आवाज के आगे उनकी आवाज दब जाती है . भैंसों की संख्या ज्यादा होने पर ऐसा ही होता है , इसमें कोई आश्चर्य की बात नहीं . इसका मतलब ये नहीं की बीन बजाने  वाला भैंसों से डरकर बीन बजाना ही छोड़ दे !! ये दुनिया ऐसे ही चल रही है .
> 
> दुसरे का धर्म !!!! दूसरा .. तीसरा जैसा कोई धर्म नहीं होता है मित्र !! मानव का एक ही धर्म होता है और वो है निरंतर ज्ञान में वृद्धि करते हुए असत्य को छोड़ना और सत्य का वरन करना जिससे मानवमात्र के कास्ट कम हो सकें . क्योंकि मानव के कष्टों की वजह सत्य के प्रति  अज्ञानता है !!


Bete pehale 'Dharm' aur "*Sampraday*" mein antar karna to seekh lo fir chale aaiyo:rofl: "_Shastrarth_" karne ko.OK

----------


## chandu.kln7

> जानता हूँ भाई. और सत्य ये है की आपके मन में मुझसे सत्य की परिभासा जानने की इच्छा है . :)


वाह मेरा अनुमान बिलकुल सही था, आप तो अंतर्यामी हैं? :pointlol::pointlol:

जवाब नाही आता हो तो उसे स्वीकार करना सीखकर आइये :clap:

----------


## Bharatiya

> पत्रिका में प्रकाशित बॉक्स की पठनीय सामग्री।



हाथी चले बीच बाज़ार पीछे कुत्ते भोंके हज़ार, अगर आप  इससे संतुष्ट नहीं हैं तो कोई इस साले कुत्ते से ये पूछे की इसने अपने बाप के नाम के आगे श्री लगाने की शिक्षा किस धरम से मिली है और किस धरम में सम्मान के लिए नाम से पहले श्री लगाया जाता है

----------


## Bharatiya

इसी प्रकार सरिता ये नाम किस धरम को मानने वालों की भाषा का है क्या इसका जवाब ये हिन्दू धरम को परिभाषित करने वाले बता पायेंगें
ये लोग कुछ नहीं सिर्फ और सिर्फ पानी के जहाज़ के कौवे हैं जो उसी पर खाते हैं उसी पर बीट करते हैं और उसे छोड़ कर जाते तो हैं पर कहीं और
आसरा न पाकर उसी पानी के जहाज़ पर लोट के आते हैं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र भरतिया जी आप विचार रखने को स्वतंत्र है, आपके विचारो का स्वागत है , पर फोरम के नियमो को ध्यान रख मर्यादित भासा मैं लिखे, मित्र

----------


## anita

मित्र गर  अपने  विचार हिंदी में प्रकट करेंगे तो बहुत ही अच्छा होगा

ये कौन है जो अशोक को प्रजा का हितेषी बता रहा है जिस व्यक्ति ने युद्ध में लाखो लोगो को मरवा दिया हो वो कहा से हितेषी हो गया है और जिसने सिर्फ सत्ता के लिए आपने भाइयो को भी मर ने से गुरेज न किया हो और ये अशोक ही है जिसके कारन हिंदुस्तान दिनों दिन कमजोर होता चला गया (इस विषय पे बहस करने के लिए हम अलग से एक सूत्र बना सकते है )

अब मुझे ये समझाओ की हमारे  धरम में ऐसी कौन कौन सी कमिया आपको दिख रही जिस के लिए आप इस फोरम पे आप धरम के पीछे पद गए है .......क्या आपको किसी और धरम में कोई कमी नहीं दिख रही है, कुछ उनके बारे में भी लिखो , तो हम आपको सुम्झे की आप एक निक्ष्पश व्यक्ति हो

----------


## Bharatiya

इसके लिए मैं क्षमा  चाहूँगा

----------


## Bharatiya

> मित्र गर  अपने  विचार हिंदी में प्रकट करेंगे तो बहुत ही अच्छा होगा
> 
> ये कौन है जो अशोक को प्रजा का हितेषी बता रहा है जिस व्यक्ति ने युद्ध में लाखो लोगो को मरवा दिया हो वो कहा से हितेषी हो गया है और जिसने सिर्फ सत्ता के लिए आपने भाइयो को भी मर ने से गुरेज न किया हो और ये अशोक ही है जिसके कारन हिंदुस्तान दिनों दिन कमजोर होता चला गया (इस विषय पे बहस करने के लिए हम अलग से एक सूत्र बना सकते है )
> 
> 
> 
> अब मुझे ये समझाओ की हमारे  धरम में ऐसी कौन कौन सी कमिया आपको दिख रही जिस के लिए आप इस फोरम पे आप धरम के पीछे पद गए है .......क्या आपको किसी और धरम में कोई कमी नहीं दिख रही है, कुछ उनके बारे में भी लिखो , तो हम आपको सुम्झे की आप एक निक्ष्पश व्यक्ति हो



नौ सौ चूहें खाके बिल्ली हज को चली

----------


## anita

> नौ सौ चूहें खाके बिल्ली हज को चली


बिल्ली को छेड़ने की कोशिश मत करो नहीं तो पंजा भी बहुत जोर से मारती है

----------


## Bharatiya

> बिल्ली को छेड़ने की कोशिश मत करो नहीं तो पंजा भी बहुत जोर से मारती है


देवीजी ये मैंने आपको नहीं अशोक के बारे में कहा है आप अन्यथा न लें

----------


## anita

> देवीजी ये मैंने आपको नहीं अशोक के बारे में कहा है आप अन्यथा न लें


ओह्ह क्षमा चाहती हु मित्र

----------


## amar2007

*वह क्या बात है !! अब तक तो सूत्र में लोग 'अशोक की लाट' के प्रयोग पर ही आपति कर रहे थे , अब अशोक को ही लात मारने लगे !!! क्या कहें ऐसी बुद्धि और विवेक को !!
अरे चन्दन जी आप कहाँ है , अब इन लोगों को कौन से संविधान का पाठ पढ़ाओगे ?*

----------


## amar2007

> देवीजी ये मैंने आपको नहीं अशोक के बारे में कहा है आप अन्यथा न लें


हा हा हा गुस्से में बिल्ली भूल जाती है की पंजा चूहे पर मार रही है या बगल वाली बहन पर !!!!! कोई बात नहीं मित्र ! ऐसा होता है अक्सर बिल्लियों के साथ !

----------


## amar2007

> हाथी चले बीच बाज़ार पीछे कुत्ते भोंके हज़ार, अगर आप  इससे संतुष्ट नहीं हैं तो कोई इस साले कुत्ते से ये पूछे की इसने अपने बाप के नाम के आगे श्री लगाने की शिक्षा किस धरम से मिली है और किस धरम में सम्मान के लिए नाम से पहले श्री लगाया जाता है


अच्छा मित्र तुम्हीं बताओ हम श्री से किसे संबोधित करते हैं ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *वह क्या बात है !! अब तक तो सूत्र में लोग 'अशोक की लाट' के प्रयोग पर ही आपति कर रहे थे , अब अशोक को ही लात मारने लगे !!! क्या कहें ऐसी बुद्धि और विवेक को !!
> अरे चन्दन जी आप कहाँ है , अब इन लोगों को कौन से संविधान का पाठ पढ़ाओगे ?*


 मित्र अशोक के  जीवन के बिसय पर टिप्पणी , ओर अशोक लाट का उपयोग 2 बिसय है, सब लोग पूर्ण स्वतंत्र है, मर्यादित भासा मैं अपने विचार रखने हेतु, सभी सदस्यो के विचारो का हार्दिक स्वागत है, आखिर कुछ सीखने, जानने भी मिल ही रहा है

----------


## amar2007

ठीक है अब जानना और सीखना ही चाहते हो तो सच बोलो !!! और इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यों से कह दो की आस्था के नाम पर न रोयें और जो कहना है प्रमाण के साथ कहें !!!!

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ठीक है अब जानना और सीखना ही चाहते हो तो सच बोलो !!! और इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यों से कह दो की आस्था के नाम पर न रोयें और जो कहना है प्रमाण के साथ कहें !!!!


मित्र सच ही बोलने की कोशिस हमेशा रहती है, आप अपने विचार दूसरों तक पहुचाने के लिये बिलकुल स्वतंत्र है

----------


## amar2007

सर्वेभ्य :
अशोक से सम्बंधित नया  सूत्र यहाँ सुरु किया गया है . अशोक से सम्बंधित विचार रखने के लिए यहाँ जाएँ :
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=7133

----------


## anushka

> ठीक है अब जानना और सीखना ही चाहते हो तो सच बोलो !!! और इस फोरम के सभी सदस्यों से कह दो की आस्था के नाम पर न रोयें और जो कहना है प्रमाण के साथ कहें !!!!


*Ab to Miyan hum jo kah rahe hain wo poore Praman aur Tark ke saath kah rahe hain (Shuruwat mein thodi jaldbaazi ho gayi thi but ab nahi.)

Aur Miya kyon bhool rahe ho hum to tumhara GK bhi sudhar rahe hain.

Haan tum hi bina "Praman" ki "atarkik" batein "Aryasamaaj ki website" aur idhar udar ke dusro ke lekh "Copy/Paste" karte rahte ho".*

----------


## amar2007

ओह लगता है नए होने की वजह से मालूम नहीं  की मैंने कौन सा मुद्दा उठाया था !!! चलो बता देता हूँ :
मुद्दा है की संविधान के किस अनुच्छेद  में कहाँ लिखा है 'अशोक की लाट ' का प्रयोग करना मना है ?
बड़े बड़े धुरंधर आये और चले गए , देखें संविधान में कहाँ से प्रमाण देते हो !!
कुछ बोलने से पहले पूरा सूत्र जरूर पढ़ लेना !!!!

----------


## aawara

amar2007
अच्छा आवारा जी 
 अगर आप अपने ज्ञान को परिस्कृत और और उसमें वृद्धि करने के इच्छुक नहीं हैं तो आप मानव जीवन के उद्देश्य से भटक रहे हैं . और अगर आप उसी में खुस हैं तो इस तरह से सूत्र  में बहस करने का क्या अर्थ है ?
*भाई सँतुष्ट हूँ कहने का मतलब सिर्फ इतना था कि
अगर कोई इस सत्य को जानता है कि *सूर्य का उदय पूरब मेहोता है तो वो इस
सत्य को भी जानता है कि अगर कोइ इसमेँ बदलाव कि बात कर रहा है तो वो
सिर्फ शोर मचा रहा है
*
amar2007 आप खुद भ्रमित होकर दूसरों को भी भ्रमित करना चाहते हैं ?


*सँभवतः आप ऐसे इल्जाम ईसलिए लगाते है ताकि कोइ अगर
आपकी बातो का जबाब न देना चाहे फिर भी उसे देना पङे
*

----------


## aawara

*एक सवाल और उठाया गया था आरछण के नाम पर की २० प्रतिसत सबर्नो को जब ५० प्रतिशत दिया गया है तो फिर आराशन का विरोध क्यूँ करते हैं:-*
*50 फीसदी आरछण का मतलब होता है
50 फीसदी सीटेँ आरछित होती है और 50 फीसदी अनारछित जो कि सबके लिए खुली
होती हैँ.जैसा कि इसी सूत्र पर बताया गया है कि सवर्णोँ कि सँख्या 20
फीसदी है और पिछङोँ और दलितोँ कि 80 फीसदी है

इसका मतलब यह है कि जिस दिन इन 80 फीसदी जनसँख्या कि 25 फीसदी जनता
योग्यता मेँ इस 100 फीसदी जनसँख्या कि 20 फीसदी जनता के बराबर या ज्यादा
हो जाएगी उस दिन दो बातेँ होँगी
1. आरछित (50 फीसदी ) सीटेँ तो पहले से इनके पास थीँ, अनारछित सीटे भी
पूरी तरह इनकी हो जाएँगी मतलब एक तरह से 100 फीसदी आरछण . सरकार इस
प्रयास मे(इनके विकास हेतु) कई  योजनाएँ चला रही है और चलाती रहेगीँ .
क्या यह उचित नही कि सारा ध्यान इनके विकास पर लगाया जाए बजाय कि आरछण
केँ . क्योँकि ईस तरह तो एक वर्ग के कब्र पर दूसरे वर्ग का उत्थान किया
जा रहा है .समस्या तो बनी रहेगी हाँ भूमिकाएँ बदल सकती है जरुर

2 . आरछण अभी भी बना रहेगा क्योँकि अभी तो मात्र 25 फीसदी जनसँख्या ही
बराबरी पर आयी हैँ.आगाज हो चुका है आप किसी भी परिछा कि मेरिट लिस्ट देखे
शुरुआत के 10 मे 3-4 पिछङे वर्ग के मिल जाएँगेँ . बस थोङा समय और लगेगा
और स्थिति बिलकुल वैसी ही बन जाएगी जैसे कि अगर आरछण 100 फीसदी होता .
आशा है यह रोग जल्द ही निजी छेत्रोँ मे भी फैलेगा .
यह जो आरछण का सिक्का उछाला गया था इसके एक तरफ उत्थान है और दुसरी तरफ दमन*

----------


## aawara

*तिनका तिनका जोड जोड़ कर, नीड़ बनाना जारी है
मक्कारों की आँख लगी है, तूफ़ानों की बारी है.

दुनिया भर मे साख जमा कर, ज्ञान पताका लहराई
सत्ता की लालच मे उनकी, बुद्धि की बलिहारी है.*

*दलितों का उद्धार जरुरी, कब ये बात नही मानी
आरक्षण की रीत गलत है, इसमे गरज़ तुम्हारी है.

रोक लगानी है यारों ,अब और न हो ये मनमानी
आने वाली नस्लों के संग, यह केवल गद्दारी है.*

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

> मित्रो अंतरजाल मैं भ्रमण करते हुवे मुझे एक पत्रिका अंबेडकर टुडे की जानकारी हुवी, ईस पत्रिका के *संरक्षकों में मायावती मंत्रिमण्डल के चार-चार वरिष्ठ कैबिनेट मंत्रियों के नाम शामिल हैं,*अंबेडकर टुडे पत्रिका के मई 2010 अंक मैं देखे की केसे ईसमे हिन्दू वेदो का अपमान किया गया है, किसी का भी खून खोल सकता है, ये देखके,
> ईस लेख को S A ASTHANA नामक लेखक ने लिखा है, मैं सिर्फ आपलोगो की जानकारी के लिये ईसे हूबहू पेश कर रहा हूँ


Jis tarah Prajatantra- JANTA ka JANTA ke dwara JANTA ke liye kiya jaane wala shashan hai 

thik waise hi

yeh "Ambedkar Today" jaisi ghatiya patrikayein-"MADAR###D" logo dwara "MADAR####ON" ke liye likha gaya, "MADAR####ON" ko diya jane wala gyan hai:pointlol:

----------


## anushka

> Jis tarah Prajatantra- JANTA ka JANTA ke dwara JANTA ke liye kiya jaane wala shashan hai 
> 
> thik waise hi
> 
> yeh "Ambedkar Today" jaisi ghatiya patrikayein-"MADAR###D" logo dwara "MADAR####ON" ke liye likha gaya, "MADAR####ON" ko diya jane wala gyan hai:pointlol:


*सौ टके की "सच्ची बात" कहने की हिम्मत के लिए "शाबाश"* :salut:

*कृपया हिंदी में लिखें अन्यथा इस के लिए कोई बचकानी सी "चेतावनी" मिल सकती है.*

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

> Jis tarah Prajatantra- JANTA ka JANTA ke dwara JANTA ke liye kiya jaane wala shashan hai 
> 
> thik waise hi
> 
> yeh "Ambedkar Today" jaisi ghatiya patrikayein-"MADAR###D" logo dwara "MADAR####ON" ke liye likha gaya, "MADAR####ON" ko diya jane wala gyan hai:pointlol:


आप अन्यथा ना लें 
बात ये है की इस तरीके की भाषा से किशी के तर्क का जवाब नहीं दिया जा सकता.  अगर कोई ऐसी हरकत करता है तो आप उसके लिए अपना पक्ष रक्खे जिस पत्रिका की आप बात कर रहे हो उस बन्दे ने अपना मोबाइल नम्बर तक दिया है आप अपने तर्कों के साथ बात करिए उसके खिलाफ रिपोर्ट दर्ज कराइए. कोर्ट में अपील करें. मगर ऐसी भाषा तो केवल अकर्मण्यता की निशानी लगती है मुझे.......
बाकी आपकी मर्जी है मित्र आप स्वतंत्र हैं......

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत ही शानदार कार्य मित्र ................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्र मैं आके अपने निजी विचार बताने के लिये सभी मित्रो का आभार ॥

----------


## Bharatiya

> आप अन्यथा ना लें 
> बात ये है की इस तरीके की भाषा से किशी के तर्क का जवाब नहीं दिया जा सकता. अगर कोई ऐसी हरकत करता है तो आप उसके लिए अपना पक्ष रक्खे जिस पत्रिका की आप बात कर रहे हो उस बन्दे ने अपना मोबाइल नम्बर तक दिया है आप अपने तर्कों के साथ बात करिए उसके खिलाफ रिपोर्ट दर्ज कराइए. कोर्ट में अपील करें. मगर ऐसी भाषा तो केवल अकर्मण्यता की निशानी लगती है मुझे.......
> बाकी आपकी मर्जी है मित्र आप स्वतंत्र हैं......


कोर्ट में अपील करें और भुगतते रहें सिर्फ और सिर्फ तारीखें क्योंकि कभी उनकी माँ मारेगी, कभी बाप, कभी उनकी किडनी खराब होगी कभी दिल की बीमारी, कभी आपके खिलाफ पुलिस रिपोर्ट होगी कभी काउंटर केस, जिन नेताओं ने रामदेव, अन्ना हजारे, नित्यानंद और न जाने कितनों के खिलाफ 
 साजिश की है वो आपके अपील का ही तो इंतजार करेंगें ताकि उन्हें इसकी सजा मिले, कभी कोई केस करके देखो बाबु कहना बहुत आसान है भुगतना बहुत मुश्किल

----------

